# Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

I am sure the attacks on the source will be the most important thing to some, not what was said.
Bernie Kerik: Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive – Will Vindicate Everything We’ve Been Saying – Election Was Stolen​








						Bernie Kerik: Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive - Will Vindicate Everything We've Been Saying - Election Was Stolen (VIDEO)
					

Former New York City Police Commissioner Bernard Kerik joined Steve Bannon on Monday morning on The War Room. During their conversation, Kerik said there are over 17,000 “missing” ballots in Fulton County alone. Bernard Kerik:  You have a number of investigations in Georgia and one primary in...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				




You people keep asking when, now you know. Again, not a conspiracy theory, it is a factual report on what was said.
No one is giving up. Very cool.


----------



## 007 (Jun 7, 2021)

The entire world knows the election was stolen. The corrupt dems didn't even try and HIDE IT. Millions of people watched LIVE on TV as votes were TAKEN from Trump and GIVEN to Biden. We watched as republican observers were KICKED OUT of ballot counting stations. We watched as corrupt democrats COVERED WINDOWS so no one could see them CHEATING. We watched on video as corrupt democrats counted ballots secretly pulled from under tables and such and counted MULTIPLE TIMES for Biden, and we ALL know that Dominion vote and tabulation machines were FLIPPING, FRACTIONALIZING and DELETING votes for Trump, along with REJECTING Trump ballots so corrupt democrats could AJUDICATE Trump votes for BIDEN. This ALL HAPPENED. We KNOW it happened, and the HARD CORE, IRREFUTABLE PROOF of it is COMING. There is a SHIT STORM BREWING.


----------



## mamooth (Jun 7, 2021)

Again? Why didn't this happen for any of the last hundred times it was predicted?

That's the thing with cults. Each time their predicted armageddon day fails to arrive, they just push the date back some more.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jun 7, 2021)

Yep. Explosive alright. As in, "explosive diarrhea". Let's forget your source and focus on the felon Bernard Kerik. There is exactly ZERO that this asshat would have to say that is credible.
You may rail all you'd like. But at the end of the day. He lost. This baloney is just an exercise to keep the Big Lie in the media to push as close to the election as they can get. You and I
both know this is a media driven exercise.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

Bias is not good. Get ready to move thread back when fraud is proven. An apology would be nice too.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 7, 2021)

007 said:


> The entire world knows the election was stolen. The corrupt dems didn't even try and HIDE IT.



Hide it?  They were BRAGGING how they rallied to steal the election for Joe Biden to MAKE SURE TRUMP DIDN'T WIN.

NOT just to get the vote out or help people.

And Time Magazine was careful to document and list all the involved parties.


----------



## JLW (Jun 7, 2021)

Lol..Bernie Kerik??? The guy who pled guilty to 8 felony charges for fraud. I wonder if Trump’s pardon has anything with him coming out with this new scam.

Consider Kerik as  releasing the Crack-in, the sequel.  Only this time we don’t have speculate about the source of the crack.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> Lol..Bernie Kerik??? The guy who pled guilty to 8 felony charges for fraud. I wonder if Trump’s, pardon has anything with him coming out with this new scam.
> 
> Consider Kerik as  releasing the Crack-in II. On,y this time we don’t have speculate about the source of the crack.


Real men make mistakes. Real men forgive them. Old women like you gossip and hate.


----------



## JLW (Jun 7, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > The entire world knows the election was stolen. The corrupt dems didn't even try and HIDE IT.
> ...


You forgot to mention the mole people.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Lol..Bernie Kerik??? The guy who pled guilty to 8 felony charges for fraud. I wonder if Trump’s, pardon has anything with him coming out with this new scam.
> ...


Is that why you talk bad about Americans?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 7, 2021)

007 said:


> The entire world knows the election was stolen. The corrupt dems didn't even try and HIDE IT. Millions of people watched LIVE on TV as votes were TAKEN from Trump and GIVEN to Biden. We watched as republican observers were KICKED OUT of ballot counting stations. We watched as corrupt democrats COVERED WINDOWS so no one could see them CHEATING. We watched on video as corrupt democrats counted ballots secretly pulled from under tables and such and counted MULTIPLE TIMES for Biden, and we ALL know that Dominion vote and tabulation machines were FLIPPING, FRACTIONALIZING and DELETING votes for Trump, along with REJECTING Trump ballots so corrupt democrats could AJUDICATE Trump votes for BIDEN. This ALL HAPPENED. We KNOW it happened, and the HARD CORE, IRREFUTABLE PROOF of it is COMING. There is a SHIT STORM BREWING.



 excellent post. the trolls that have said so many times this was a secure election are fucking lying paid trolls of the DNC and they are reserving their spot in hell. they cant get around any of those facts you mentioned or the whistleblowers that had death threats and beaten up. those cowards evade all the facts you mentioned as well as those  and lie right through their teeth  knowing they lied that there was no election fraud.


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 7, 2021)

Johnlaw said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...




Relation to you?  Now you don't even believe Time Magazine and al the Lefties who gleefully take credit for Biden being in office?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Americans do not want an illegitimate president, those that do are not Americans. Is that clear?


----------



## JLW (Jun 7, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


No, he is better looking than most my relations.

With endorsements from such notable personalities like Nelini Stamp, Vanita Gupta, and Ian Bassin, how could Biden lose!


----------



## Faun (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I am sure the attacks on the source will be the most important thing to some, not what was said.
> Bernie Kerik: Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive – Will Vindicate Everything We’ve Been Saying – Election Was Stolen​
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Except he was duly elected. Free and fair. And that's been upheld by multiple court decisions and our Constitutional process.
Yet here you are seven months later, still bellyaching about it and making a mockery of the democratic process...just because your great white hope lost.
I'm sorry, who isn't an American?...oh yeah...you.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Duly elected my ass. That lie has failed and no one is giving up until fraud is proven. Although that fraud would be obvious to any intelligent 3 year old.


----------



## Faun (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Ah, now the truth emerges -- you're 3 year old as it's obvious to you.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



You mean until you sway enough public opinion that some weak kneed judge will enable giving you the answer you're looking for...sorry to disappoint, but that's not gonna happen.
You haven't been able to prove fraud yet. There's no reason to expect you will in the future. Hence the whole, "this is just a media exercise" spectacle.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


No, you have not proven he is illegitimate..


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


It will be proven. What will you say then?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > JackOfNoTrades said:
> ...


Give it up, you ran out of clever a long time ago, if you ever had any in you.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


You were wrong all along.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Fat chance.


----------



## TheParser (Jun 7, 2021)

I do NOT know, of course,  whether the election was stolen or not.

But I DO know it was *not* the most "secure" election in our history.

And I ALSO know that even if there's absolute proof (videos, confessions, etc.) that Mr. Biden did not get 80,000,000 votes, he WILL continue to be President.

The  bigwigs in both the Dem and Repub parties realize that there would *literally *be a civil war if Mr. Biden & Ms. Harris were forced to forfeit their positions.

For the sake of the country, we must accept the dubious results, just as the Repubs accepted the questionable results of the 1960 Presidential election. (It was the first time I had ever voted. I think that I voted for Senator Kennedy, for I was a liberal at that time.)


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



You've had seven months to prove it. Which is about six months longer than you should have been given.
When you've moved the goalposts again in a month, what will you say then? I bet I know.


----------



## Faun (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > No, you have not proven he is illegitimate..
> ...


LOL


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 7, 2021)

Even people all around the world know that our last election was fraudulent....


----------



## Faun (Jun 7, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Even people all around the world know that our last election was fraudulent....


Ah, so people all around the globe are laughing at how stupid conservatives are that they still can't prove there was fraud after 7 months and counting.


----------



## JLW (Jun 7, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Even people all around the world know that our last election was fraudulent....


Yeah…People like Vlad Putin..lol


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 7, 2021)

Trump Demands Arizona-style 2020 Election Audit in Pennsylvania
					

Trump hopes that recounts in states he lost more than seven months ago will prove his widely dismissed calls of election fraud.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


these two lying paid trolls  for Langley so much hate Americaa.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 7, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Even people all around the world know that our last election was fraudulent....



yeah and these gay boys  cant handle that truth that thousands around the world have voiced their voices this election was fixed.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Even people all around the world know that our last election was fraudulent....
> ...


No they are saddened at how fast the democrats have turned into the corrupt people that rule their very own nations....and since you and your party are inserting fraud into the American elections you can be sure to feel sad too one day when the republicans decide cheating is the way to go....


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I am sure the attacks on the source will be the most important thing to some, not what was said.
> Bernie Kerik: Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive – Will Vindicate Everything We’ve Been Saying – Election Was Stolen​
> 
> 
> ...


Their around 65% of the way through last time I heard.

There are a lot of dead mother fuckers shaking in their graves. One time they dug up a decomposed king to stand trial. I don't want to disturb these people so that is a bad idea


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Is there a statute of limitations I do not know about? As much time as it takes, will be taken. Next.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 7, 2021)

one thing for sure is if the white hates in the military working for Trump that greatly outnumber the black hats in the military behind Biden dont act and arrest all these criminals by the midterms,there wont be another election in 2024,we are in the most dangerous times in our lives right now,this is the most dangerous times in our history right now especially if they dont act which i am trying to be optimistic about they will by then.

what many dont realise is the elite are threatening the white hats with atrocitys against Americans if they do act so they got to be careful.


----------



## Faun (Jun 7, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Republicans did cheat. They're just so stupid, they lost anyway.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive



lol

Just like the last 3-4 weeks.

Too funny.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Is there a statute of limitations I do not know about?


Yes.

It ran out 11/7/2020.



			Pennsylvania Called for Joe Biden, Crushing Trump's Re-Election Hopes


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a statute of limitations I do not know about?
> ...


The PA. State legislature still wrote Pence and asked him not to certify their electors. That is a fact that will not change.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I am sure the attacks on the source will be the most important thing to some, not what was said.
> Bernie Kerik: Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive – Will Vindicate Everything We’ve Been Saying – Election Was Stolen​
> 
> 
> ...


trolls like moonglow are not even watching this excellent video that exposes the election fraud


----------



## Faun (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


That's just evidence their state legislature is unfamiliar with the Constitution which does not grant a VP such authority.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 7, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


When everyone gets together and decides that someone must lose--that's not a conspiracy...that's an election! Nothing in the Times article even hinted at wrongdoing or lawbreaking. Just a bunch of Americans with a common goal..dump Trump.

Mission accomplished~


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 7, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Even people all around the world know that our last election was fraudulent....


People around the world are so glad Trump is gone they wouldn't care if it WAS fraud..just as long as the buffoon is gone!


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 7, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Even people all around the world know that our last election was fraudulent....
> ...


People in China maybe...but the people of the world that love freedom miss Trump as much as his supporters do here...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 7, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


So glad Trump was voted out of office – so incredibly glad.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


You have no idea of what will or will not be 'proven'. Two years from now you'll be singing the same old song..and we'll still be laughing at you.

You were one of those who laughed at the Clinton supporter's butthurt---how does that feel--to be in that position and realize your absolute powerlessness in the face of the election results?

Snowflake.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 7, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


You mean the fascist right wings across the globe? Yeah..they're pretty sad...Trump was their big success story and their hope for the future. Looking around...not looking so good for the Rightists world wide, is it?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


It will not take two years. Calm down. And if there was no fraud, why am I being subjected to your worthless opinion?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


You people are the fascists. Trespassers in solitary confinement, censorship, political persecution, all you.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Well..hate to break it to you..but you aren't the only one reading this. You are right..it won't take 2 years...it will take..well...how long until never?

I'll still be laughing at your worthless threads...properly placed in the nutjob conspiracy forum.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Ah well..one guy's trespasser is another guy's insurrectionist. BTW..most of these guys in solitary are in Protective Custody..can you just imagine what inmates..most black..would do to a Trumpista bunking with them...it boggles the mind!


----------



## candycorn (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


So?

A partisan body asked the VP not to certify an election where their candidate got his ass kicked.

Not exactly as shocking as you're trying to make it sound.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


The shocking part is that they were not acknowledged. That is a slap in the face to PA.'s voters. Especially when he knew 6 other states picked alternative electors because of fraud they wanted investigated. Pence shit on every one of those voters represented by their legislatures.

Your laugh was there before I finished. What I described is the way it should work. You are not an American if you think any differently. That day Jan 6th Congress conspired to steal this election.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


No, the voters of PA spoke. Their representatives just put on their partisan garb to placate the blob.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


They are speaking again, you idiot.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Proof...or its just more words from the biggest idiot on the board.....


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I am sure the attacks on the source will be the most important thing to some, not what was said.
> Bernie Kerik: Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive – Will Vindicate Everything We’ve Been Saying – Election Was Stolen​
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, the guy is a multiple felon.  Convictions for fraud and lying.  Another lie from a habitual liar. Hilarious.  You are a freaking joke.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

evenflow1969 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure the attacks on the source will be the most important thing to some, not what was said.
> ...


Is that from one joke to another?


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 7, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Trump won in a landslide and you will find that out in 2024....


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 7, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


The troll as always gets his ass handed to him on a platter.lol


----------



## 007 (Jun 7, 2021)

*This should have NEVER been moved into the conspiracy theory forum. This article is based on FACT, that democrats cheated is FACT, and there's a shit storm coming is FACT. *
*
Moving this thread into here goes to show EVERYONE that there are LEFTIST mods here that are no better than the CENSORING idiots on twitter and facebook.
*
*Take note people. This board LEANS LEFT.*


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


Really? Then why did they write to him? Try again.


----------



## Toro (Jun 7, 2021)

Stringing along the rubes

LOL


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...


Your opinion of me and my threads will never matter, so you know.


----------



## Toro (Jun 7, 2021)

007 said:


> *This should have NEVER been moved into the conspiracy theory forum. This article is based on FACT, that democrats cheated is FACT, and there's a shit storm coming is FACT. *
> 
> *Moving this thread into here goes to show EVERYONE that there are LEFTIST mods here that are no better than the CENSORING idiots on twitter and facebook.*
> 
> *Take note people. This board LEANS LEFT.*



Oh, poor you, living in an alternative fantasy land, believing weird conspiracy theories because snowflake, whining about being discriminated against 

LOL


----------



## Toro (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



So when absolutely nothing happens in the next 3-4 weeks, will you come on here and post "I was totally wrong.  I fucked up.  I believed bullshit."

LOL

No you won't.

You'll keep believing.

Because cults gonna cult.


----------



## 007 (Jun 7, 2021)

Toro said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > *This should have NEVER been moved into the conspiracy theory forum. This article is based on FACT, that democrats cheated is FACT, and there's a shit storm coming is FACT. *
> ...


Well see... won't we... you brain dead ignorant lying leftist horse turd.


----------



## Toro (Jun 7, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > EvilEyeFleegle said:
> ...



And the world is flat and the moon is made of green cheese

LOL

Cults gonna cult!


----------



## Toro (Jun 7, 2021)

007 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...



Yeah, keep clinging rube.

Make sure you keep donating to your Orange God.

He's gotta fleece you for all yoar worth

LOL


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

007 said:


> *This should have NEVER been moved into the conspiracy theory forum. This article is based on FACT, that democrats cheated is FACT, and there's a shit storm coming is FACT. *
> 
> *Moving this thread into here goes to show EVERYONE that there are LEFTIST mods here that are no better than the CENSORING idiots on twitter and facebook.*
> 
> *Take note people. This board LEANS LEFT.*


You have a point. It should be debated. Minds should not be made up because a corrupt government and media say it did not happen when there are countless viable reasons to think it did,

Shame shame


----------



## skye (Jun 7, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > The entire world knows the election was stolen. The corrupt dems didn't even try and HIDE IT.
> ...




Exactly! ^^

The rats are scum, worse than scum.....

From the horse's mouth..... what can the Liberal Rats  say to that?

Is what the Cretin in the White House says conspiracy too?

 didn't he say it loud and clear??????????? didn't he???????????????? Stupid sheeple!




Biden: We have put together the most extensive & inclusive VOTER FRAUD ORGANIZATION in US History​


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Only to a joke. So desperate that wants to believe a habitual liar. A tried and convicted liar at that. Using that kinda  of person as a source is a joke and a half. Lol how do you expect anyone to take you seriously?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

evenflow1969 said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > evenflow1969 said:
> ...


I don't care who exposes the fraud. The fraud happened, and it is going to be proven. You can go take a flying fuck at a rolling donut. I could care less what traitors think.


----------



## Faun (Jun 7, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


Who can compete with you?

Meanwhile, they made it more difficult to vote by mail. Especially in battleground states...









						USPS to Pause Removal of Mail Collection Boxes Until After 2020 Election Following Outcry
					

"After the election, we're going to take a look at operations and see what we need and don't need," said a spokesperson for the U.S. Postal Service




					people.com


----------



## Faun (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, because as I already said -- they're unfamiliar with the Constitution.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Lol..Bernie Kerik??? The guy who pled guilty to 8 felony charges for fraud. I wonder if Trump’s, pardon has anything with him coming out with this new scam.
> ...


You only forgive when it is one of your own.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


It is open for interpretation. If the Democrats did you would be all for it. Do not try to tell me you care about the Constitution or this country. You have more than proven you don't.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Johnlaw said:
> ...


Bullshit. You know 0 about me. Do not pretend you do.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Perpetuating lies again? That plan was in the works long before the election.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 7, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > The entire world knows the election was stolen. The corrupt dems didn't even try and HIDE IT. Millions of people watched LIVE on TV as votes were TAKEN from Trump and GIVEN to Biden. We watched as republican observers were KICKED OUT of ballot counting stations. We watched as corrupt democrats COVERED WINDOWS so no one could see them CHEATING. We watched on video as corrupt democrats counted ballots secretly pulled from under tables and such and counted MULTIPLE TIMES for Biden, and we ALL know that Dominion vote and tabulation machines were FLIPPING, FRACTIONALIZING and DELETING votes for Trump, along with REJECTING Trump ballots so corrupt democrats could AJUDICATE Trump votes for BIDEN. This ALL HAPPENED. We KNOW it happened, and the HARD CORE, IRREFUTABLE PROOF of it is COMING. There is a SHIT STORM BREWING.
> ...


One of resident trolls paid shill is trying to laugh off these facts right now,like clockwork,so predictable.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jun 7, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Says the lying resident troll.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 7, 2021)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


This is their messiah moment.


----------



## Coyote (Jun 7, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Even people all around the world know that our last election was fraudulent....
> ...



And his popularity just keeps dropping









						Trump approval rating drops 10 points in Gallup poll
					

The president's approval rating dropped 10 points in a month in Gallup's latest poll.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2021)

Coyote said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


FAKE NEWS


----------



## Faun (Jun 7, 2021)

skye said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


LOLOL

Ain't it sad how you gotta take him out of context just to make it sound like he tried to commit fraud? In reality, which is anathema to conservatives, he was actually talking about fighting fraud and referenced a website to aid in that regard... 

@ 18:40 (your out of context portion in red)


_But one of the things that I think is most important is those who haven’t voted yet, first of all go to IWILLVOTE.com to make a plan exactly how you’re going to vote, where you’re going to vote, when you’re going to vote. Because it can get complicated, because the Republicans are doing everything they can to make it harder for people to vote — particularly people of color — to vote. So go to IWILLVOTE.com.

Secondly, we’re in a situation where we have put together, and you guys did it for our administration — President Obama’s administration before this — we have put together I think the most extensive and inclusive voter fraud organization in the history of American politics. What the president is trying to do is discourage people from voting by implying that their vote won’t be counted, it can’t be counted, we’re going to challenge it and all these things. If enough people vote, it’s going to overwhelm the system.

You see what’s happening now, you guys know it as well as I do, you see the long, long lines and early voting. You see the millions of people who have already cast a ballot. And so, don’t be intimidated. If in fact you have any, any problem go to — and I don’t have the number but it’s 833-DEM-VOTE… Call that number. We have over a thousand lawyers, over a thousand of them, they’ll answer the phone, if you think there’s any challenge to your voting. Go to 833-DEM-VOTE, dial those letters on your phone. That will get you the assistance that we have already put in place._​


----------



## skye (Jun 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...



Keep your head inside your *** LOL


----------



## Peace (Jun 7, 2021)

Three to four weeks?

So after the Fourth of July when nothing happens will it be another three to four weeks for the August surprise?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Bias is not good. Get ready to move thread back when fraud is proven


----------



## Faun (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Stop lying. I don't support anybody violating the Constitution.


----------



## Faun (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Everyone here knows you're batshit insane. What more does anyone need to know?


----------



## Faun (Jun 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


That's why they announced they would stop removing boxes, but only in non-battleground states except Nevada, right?


----------



## Faun (Jun 7, 2021)

Coyote said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


That's a year old. And 39% approval was too high. Gallup measured him at 34% for his final job approval rating.


----------



## Faun (Jun 7, 2021)

skye said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > skye said:
> ...


LOL

Screeches an idiot who has to quote Biden out of context to make him sound nefarious.


----------



## Faun (Jun 7, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Three to four weeks?
> 
> So after the Fourth of July when nothing happens will it be another three to four weeks for the August surprise?


Trump is stringing them along. He'll be president again any day now for years to come.


----------



## Rambunctious (Jun 7, 2021)

Coyote said:


> EvilEyeFleegle said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


NBC news...that stalwart of honest reporting....


----------



## evenflow1969 (Jun 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Lol, sure it did sparky! Hillarious


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 9, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Bias is not good. Get ready to move thread back when fraud is proven
> ...


Get ready. It is coming.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Been hearing that for 7 months now.

And we'll be hearing that for the next 7 years.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jun 9, 2021)

007 said:


> The entire world knows the election was stolen. The corrupt dems didn't even try and HIDE IT. Millions of people watched LIVE on TV as votes were TAKEN from Trump and GIVEN to Biden. We watched as republican observers were KICKED OUT of ballot counting stations. We watched as corrupt democrats COVERED WINDOWS so no one could see them CHEATING. We watched on video as corrupt democrats counted ballots secretly pulled from under tables and such and counted MULTIPLE TIMES for Biden, and we ALL know that Dominion vote and tabulation machines were FLIPPING, FRACTIONALIZING and DELETING votes for Trump, along with REJECTING Trump ballots so corrupt democrats could AJUDICATE Trump votes for BIDEN. This ALL HAPPENED. We KNOW it happened, and the HARD CORE, IRREFUTABLE PROOF of it is COMING. There is a SHIT STORM BREWING.


hell. why stop at the entire world, vegetable. THE WHOLE GALAXY KNOWS IT.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Jun 14, 2021)

Faun said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Lying piece of shit.


----------



## Skylar (Jun 14, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I am sure the attacks on the source will be the most important thing to some, not what was said.
> Bernie Kerik: Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive – Will Vindicate Everything We’ve Been Saying – Election Was Stolen​
> 
> 
> ...



A guy said something on a podcast without the slightest evidence to back up his wild claims?

Shocker.


----------



## Skylar (Jun 14, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



You're dealing with fragile little snowflakes: anything that doesn't match their delicate worldview must be 'fake'. No evidence required. 

Right wing flat earth bullshit is basic AF


----------



## Skylar (Jun 14, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



And by 'no one', you mean yourself, citing yourself, refusing to accept any election results that you don't like?

You being a laughably sore loser isn't 'evidence'. Its just you throwing a tantrum.


----------



## candycorn (Jun 21, 2021)

Looks like another dud.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 1, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I am sure the attacks on the source will be the most important thing to some, not what was said.
> Bernie Kerik: Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive – Will Vindicate Everything We’ve Been Saying – Election Was Stolen​
> 
> 
> ...


Well?  When is the explosion going to happen?


----------



## candycorn (Jul 6, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure the attacks on the source will be the most important thing to some, not what was said.
> ...


Lastamender   Well?  Are you embarrassed?


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 6, 2021)

candycorn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Why would I be? The sources are not perfect. Or are some of the people who talk to them. There will be a report and I do not see how it cannot prove fraud. 

It is well worth the wait.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Because nothing you've said so far has been remotely true.


Lastamender said:


> The sources are not perfect.


Or remotely credible.


Lastamender said:


> Or are some of the people who talk to them.


You're assuming that the authors are not just making shit up as they go along to drive up their click rate


Lastamender said:


> There will be a report and I do not see how it cannot prove fraud.


Oh it will, in no way, prove there was enough fraud to swing a presidential election.  You'll take whatever findings they have and try to amplify them into something...the same way you've taken your pathetic existence and have tried to make it into something.


Lastamender said:


> It is well worth the wait.


Sure..until then...

You--Pinata
Me--Stick


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 7, 2021)

How was that explosion?  Did we miss it?


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> How was that explosion?  Did we miss it?


Aww, you blinked?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The sources are not perfect.



Looks like they lied to you AGAIN. 

Have you noticed a pattern?


----------



## HaShev (Jul 7, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > The sources are not perfect.
> ...


As an outsider looking in, I'd like to point out that you guys are making fun of yourselves if you were one of those tools Rachel Maddow duped with her any day now Russian hoax.   *LOL*


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 7, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > The sources are not perfect.
> ...


The pattern of RINOs and Democrats doing anything they can to stop the audits? I have noticed that pattern.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 7, 2021)

HaShev said:


> As an outsider looking in, I'd like to point out that you guys are making fun of yourselves if you were one of those tools Rachel Maddow duped with her any day now Russian hoax.   *LOL*



Deflection noted.  

The topic isn't Russia or Rachel Maddow.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


The pattern of your sources LYING to you.

Where's that explosion you told us about?


----------



## HaShev (Jul 7, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > As an outsider looking in, I'd like to point out that you guys are making fun of yourselves if you were one of those tools Rachel Maddow duped with her any day now Russian hoax.   *LOL*
> ...


Doesn't change the fact you find yourselves "rediculously" funny.   : )
You'll get the crime issue figured out any day now, annnnyyy day...


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 7, 2021)

HaShev said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > HaShev said:
> ...



It is pretty funny.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 7, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


The pattern I described is not a lie. If there was no fraud why all the objections?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Why are your sources lying to you?


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 7, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Why are you not answering my question? Why all the fuss  if there was no fraud? Your sources have lied for five years and are not going to stop now.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



The results have been certified. Nothing will change that and they think it’s time to move on. 

Personally, I don’t care if you keep spending your own money to challenge the results.  

Now answer my question. Why did your sources lie to you and why do you keep listening to them despite their lies?


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Because this is harmful for the nation and it should stop.


----------



## DrLove (Jul 7, 2021)

Endless entertainment from our pal Lastamender who actually believes (in so many words) that _if someone said it - Then it's not a conspiracy theory_. That right there is PRICELESS!  

Dude, the election is certified and OVER in every state including whatever BS the Q-Kook Fraudit in Arizona comes up with. It was over NINE MONTHS AGO - Kindly move on for your own mental health if for no other reason. 

PS: Bernie Kerik is a f'n NUT but I guess since Dear Leader pardoned him on EIGHT felony convictions, he felt obligated to spread even more nonsense. 









						PolitiFact - Trump falsely implies Arizona audit has exposed fraud
					

Former President Donald Trump, continuing to air falsehoods about the 2020 election, highlighted an ongoing partisan rev




					www.politifact.com
				











						The Arizona Republic confirms court filing, demanding election audit records and the public’s right to know - Northeast Valley News
					

The Arizona Republic has filed an action with the Maricopa Superior Court, seeking disclosure of all records — including internal communications and emails — from members of the partisan Arizona state Senate conducting the 2020 election audit along with the taxpayer-funded lead contractor, Cyber...




					nevalleynews.org


----------



## yidnar (Jul 7, 2021)

mamooth said:


> Again? Why didn't this happen for any of the last hundred times it was predicted?
> 
> That's the thing with cults. Each time their predicted armageddon day fails to arrive, they just push the date back some more.


democrats claimed the 2000 and 2016 elections were stolen ....stfu.


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2021)

yidnar said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > Again? Why didn't this happen for any of the last hundred times it was predicted?
> ...


Dumbfuck, both of those losers conceded.


----------



## yidnar (Jul 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> yidnar said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...


but the leftwing homosexuals like you never stopped claiming the elections were stolen .


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2021)

yidnar said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > yidnar said:
> ...


Great, either you can find a post of mine claiming either of those elections were stolen, or you prove you're just projecting your homo-erotic fantasies onto others...


----------



## toobfreak (Jul 7, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Dude, the election is certified and OVER in every state including whatever BS the Q-Kook Fraudit in Arizona comes up with. It was over NINE MONTHS AGO - Kindly move on for your own mental health if for no other reason.


You mean like how everyone moved on after JFK was assassinated?

Or maybe you mean like how everyone has moved on that 9/11 wasn't an inside conspiracy?

No, you must mean like how Blacks have moved on since Lincoln freed the slaves in 1862.

Or maybe you mean how the Democrats moved on in 2016 when Hillary lost.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


The fraud was harmful to the nation. The censorship is harmful to the nation. The policies are harmful to this nation. There was obvious and massive fraud and people are going to prove it.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 7, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


When something is attained illegally it can be taken away. Period.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



Still no response. You’re posting fake shit and you’re too stupid to realize that you’re falling for it.


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Stop clutching your pearl necklace. Banning people from Facebook or Twitter is not harmful to the nation. Who knows what policies you mean.

But claiming election fraud for this long after it's been shown repeatedly there was no widespread fraud creates distrust in our elections which are a cornerstone to the foundation of this nation. That is harmful to the nation. People have died over this and many have been physically injured. No one has died because they couldn't post on Twitter or Facebook.

Here's a prophetic presser given by Gabriel Sterling before Insurrection Day...

_"It has all gone too far!"

"This has to stop!"

"Someone's going to get hurt! Someone's going to get shot! Someone's going to get killed!"_

​


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 7, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


The only thing that is fake is Biden winning the election. They were wrong about the report date. That has little to do with the fraud they have to have found. What are you worried about?


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 7, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Your tacit agreement is accepted.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The only thing that is fake is Biden winning the election. They were wrong about the report date. That has little to do with the fraud they have to have found. What are you worried about?



The report date was fake. They made it up. You fell for it.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 7, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing that is fake is Biden winning the election. They were wrong about the report date. That has little to do with the fraud they have to have found. What are you worried about?
> ...


Russian collusion was fake. You fell for it.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Russian collusion was fake. You fell for it.



You're desperately trying to deflect away from your own thread topic. 

You read an article from Gateway Pundit.  You posted it because you liked what they said.  They lied to you.  You refuse to address this.

And yet you wonder why you keep ending up in the conspiracy theory section???


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Russian collusion was fake. You fell for it.
> ...


They never learn.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I am sure the attacks on the source will be the most important thing to some, not what was said.
> Bernie Kerik: Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive – Will Vindicate Everything We’ve Been Saying – Election Was Stolen​
> 
> 
> ...


*WELL?*


----------



## Faun (Jul 7, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure the attacks on the source will be the most important thing to some, not what was said.
> ...


He already admitted he was duped.


----------



## Gabe Lackmann (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Lastamender (Jul 7, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Russian collusion was fake. You fell for it.
> ...


I know why they end up in Conspiracies. There is a bias and a belief it is right to make a lie the truth by denying it happened. That is not working.


----------



## Dadoalex (Jul 7, 2021)

007 said:


> The entire world knows the election was stolen. The corrupt dems didn't even try and HIDE IT. Millions of people watched LIVE on TV as votes were TAKEN from Trump and GIVEN to Biden. We watched as republican observers were KICKED OUT of ballot counting stations. We watched as corrupt democrats COVERED WINDOWS so no one could see them CHEATING. We watched on video as corrupt democrats counted ballots secretly pulled from under tables and such and counted MULTIPLE TIMES for Biden, and we ALL know that Dominion vote and tabulation machines were FLIPPING, FRACTIONALIZING and DELETING votes for Trump, along with REJECTING Trump ballots so corrupt democrats could AJUDICATE Trump votes for BIDEN. This ALL HAPPENED. We KNOW it happened, and the HARD CORE, IRREFUTABLE PROOF of it is COMING. There is a SHIT STORM BREWING.


When you see a guy go in the crapper you just assume he's taking a dump.
But maybe he's just wiping a stain off his pants.
Won't change what's in your mind.
Perhaps if you could associate some actual evidence with your assumptions
Then maybe some of your crap tossing would stick.

Look at your post, in big and red like a clown's nose...
You "KNOW" all this but, in your own admission, you have ZERO proof.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I know why they end up in Conspiracies.



Maybe it’s because they’re not true lol. 

Your gateway pundit nonsense lied to you.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


^crazy guy shitting on a table in a bar, queefing about aliens. gets thrown out.

only lesson learned by crazy guy:  i must be right because they objected. what are they afraid of.


real world to crazy guy: STOP SHITTING IN PUBLIC, ASSHOLE.


----------



## Dadoalex (Jul 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Bias is not good. Get ready to move thread back when fraud is proven. An apology would be nice too.


Give us a date and 
If you're right I'll apologize.
If You're wrong YOU apologize.

I know I'm not gonna need my "I'm sorry Baby" suit for this.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 7, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > I know why they end up in Conspiracies.
> ...











						Here is the Evidence
					

Crowdsourcing evidence for journalists.



					hereistheevidence.com


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 7, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Bias is not good. Get ready to move thread back when fraud is proven. An apology would be nice too.
> ...


I don't have a date. I will apologize for nothing.


----------



## Dadoalex (Jul 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> JackOfNoTrades said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Let's see...
Obvious to a three year old
but
after 8 months still unable to show a single shred of proof.

Congratulations, you've admitted that you're not as intelligent as a three year old.


----------



## Dadoalex (Jul 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


No, as Trump said a few days ago...
Say it loud enough, say it often enough and stupid people will believe it.

I may have paraphrased slightly.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


no one is surprised that you don't have a date.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...



You’ve clearly demonstrated how easily fooled you are.

You won’t even acknowledge that gateway pundit lied to you.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I don't have a date.




Gateway pundit did. You believed them. 

And they were WRONG.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 7, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...


Do you think somebody lied to them? I do. All kinds of dirty tricks are now legal for some and not for others. Their reporting has been invaluable in letting no one forget about the fraud. And after all this time you are still saying it did not happen when it did. So nothing new.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Do you think somebody lied to them? I do.



Everyone who isn’t an idiot knew this was going to be a lie. 

That’s why your stupid shit ends up in the conspiracy theory forum. 

Why are you the only idiot who actually falls for this nonsense?


----------



## Colin norris (Jul 7, 2021)

007 
Here we go again. 
Conspiracy theories still occupying your head. 
Grow up.  Its over.  There will be no election reversal. Trump will never be coming back.


----------



## Dadoalex (Jul 7, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


So you don't know when?  But "real soon" now?
But what if it already happened, ho would you know?
What if Trump replaced Biden with a body double and is secretly controlling RoBoJoe using Chinese, I mean Russian, I mean Jewish Space Mind Control Lasers? (OK to say 'Jewish?' I mean, they're bad guys now that Bibi's gone, right?)
How could you know or not know?!?!?!?!

I'm sorry.  I hope I didn't hurt you.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 7, 2021)

So Tinfoil....how explosive did things get?


----------



## candycorn (Jul 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> XponentialChaos said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Any arrests yet?


----------



## Skylar (Jul 8, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > XponentialChaos said:
> ...



Maybe they meant 'really soon' in a geological sense?


----------



## candycorn (Jul 11, 2021)

Did you hear the explosion?

Me neither.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 14, 2021)

So...no explosion?


----------



## the other mike (Jul 14, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Did you hear the explosion?
> 
> Me neither.


Lot's of people heard them....oh sorry.
Wrong thread.
It figures the same truth deniers that stole the election.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 14, 2021)

Angelo said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Did you hear the explosion?
> ...


LOL...

Every conspiracy theory you offer up has never come true, loser.

You can have things that are termed to the lay (and the stupid in your case) explosions without having explosives.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 14, 2021)

Has anything exploded yet?  It has been five weeks.


----------



## the other mike (Jul 14, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Has anything exploded yet?  It has been five weeks.


If it lasts longer, call a doctor?


----------



## the other mike (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## L.K.Eder (Jul 14, 2021)

thread title is a lie.


----------



## Coyote (Jul 14, 2021)

Angelo said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Has anything exploded yet?  It has been five weeks.
> ...


I was thinking more rotor rooter...


----------



## the other mike (Jul 14, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...


I do my own plumbing, even the septic line, even though the fumes get me dizzy sometimes.


----------



## Faun (Jul 14, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Has anything exploded yet?  It has been five weeks.


It look like the OP abandoned his own thread.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 23, 2021)

Update: still no explosion.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 23, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I am sure the attacks on the source will be the most important thing to some, not what was said.
> Bernie Kerik: Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive – Will Vindicate Everything We’ve Been Saying – Election Was Stolen​
> 
> 
> ...


Any arrests yet?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 25, 2021)

Hmmm, I wonder where he went. 

Hey Lastamender, where’s the explosion?  Did we miss it?


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Hmmm, I wonder where he went.
> 
> Hey Lastamender, where’s the explosion?  Did we miss it?


Maybe they used nanothermite so you couldn't hear it?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 25, 2021)

Faun said:


> Maybe they used nanothermite so you couldn't hear it?



Makes sense. Maybe Lastamender can let us know.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 25, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Makes sense. Maybe Lastamender can let us know.


Half the country believes the election was stolen. Enough said.


----------



## Faun (Jul 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Half the country believes the election was stolen. Enough said.


Liar, half the country doesn't believe that. Around one quarter does. And among those are the nuttiest tin foil hat, mostly brain-dead conservatives, this country has ever known.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Half the country believes the election was stolen. Enough said.



You mean less than half.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 25, 2021)

Faun said:


> Liar, half the country doesn't believe that. Around one quarter does. And among those are the nuttiest tin foil hat, mostly brain-dead conservatives, this country has ever known.


Half the country believes it and as information about the audit gets out that number will continue to grow. Also, if true, a 1/4 of the people think that why are audits and investigations being blocked? A 1/4 of the population wants answers. Why aren't they getting them?


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 25, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> You mean less than half.


I mean half and doesn't that half deserve answers? Instead they get censorship, harassment, and audits are being blocked anyway they can. Why, if there was no fraud?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I mean half and doesn't that half deserve answers? Instead they get censorship, harassment, and audits are being blocked anyway they can. Why, if there was no fraud?



Then show me where you’re getting half.


----------



## DrLove (Jul 25, 2021)

Lastamender 

_Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive_​
Hmmm ... Almost seven weeks now and you predicted three to four.
That means BUMP TIME!


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 25, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Then show me where you’re getting half.


Answer my question. Even if it is under half, why aren't these people getting answers? Why are county officials refusing to cooperate if there was no fraud?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Answer my question. Even if it is under half, why aren't these people getting answers? Why are county officials refusing to cooperate if there was no fraud?



It is under half. Show me why you’re saying it’s half. You’re making bullshit up again. 

They got their answer. They just don’t like it.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 25, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Lastamender
> 
> _Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive_​
> Hmmm ... Almost seven weeks now and you predicted three to four.
> That means BUMP TIME!


74,000 illegal votes, counterfeit ballots, and routers still being withheld. FRAUD.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 25, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> It is under half. Show me why you’re saying it’s half. You’re making bullshit up again.
> 
> They got their answer. They just don’t like it.


Audits are answers. So far there has only been one.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Audits are answers. So far there has only been one.



People like you are simply not going to accept reality. 

Just look at you. You can’t even tell me how you concluded that it’s half. You just make shit up that you want to believe.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 25, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> People like you are simply not going to accept reality.
> 
> Just look at you. You can’t even tell me how you concluded that it’s half. You just make shit up that you want to believe.


You are the one that cannot accept reality. The fraud was so obvious a child would know it happened. There action to people saying there was fraud was over the top. That alone points toward guilt. The reality is our government is very corrupt and with Biden it will only get worse.


----------



## DrLove (Jul 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You are the one that cannot accept reality. The fraud was so obvious a child would know it happened. There action to people saying there was fraud was over the top. That alone points toward guilt. The reality is our government is very corrupt and with Biden it will only get worse.



Uh huh


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You are the one that cannot accept reality.



You can’t even tell me where you got half from lol.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 25, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> You can’t even tell me where you got half from lol.


You can't tell me where you got less than half from. The number alone should concern you. Where do you see any semblance of equal justice in this?


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 25, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Uh huh


Best you can do? Those are all facts from the AZ. audit. I forgot to mention the ballots without serial numbers. Those ballots are illegal.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You can't tell me where you got less than half from. The number alone should concern you. Where do you see any semblance of equal justice in this?



You made the claim. Can’t even back it up, lmao.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 25, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> You made the claim. Can’t even back it up, lmao.


You are afraid to face the facts. Fraud happened and no one is giving up on proving it. Now go away.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You are afraid to face the facts. Fraud happened and no one is giving up on proving it. Now go away.



Here you go. 



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/2021/01/19/lie-that-lingers-3-in-10-americans-falsely-believe-that-election-was-riddled-with-fraud/
		


I can back up my claims. Let’s see you back up yours.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 25, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck the WP. If you cannot do better than those lying bastards, just give it up.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Fuck the WP. If you cannot do better than those lying bastards, just give it up.



At least I can back up my claim.  Still waiting.


----------



## DrLove (Jul 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Best you can do? Those are all facts from the AZ. audit. I forgot to mention the ballots without serial numbers. Those ballots are illegal.


OoOpS!!  








						Debunking Trump's Latest Arizona Election Claims - FactCheck.org
					

After a contractor hired by state Senate Republicans to look into the results of the 2020 Arizona election provided an update on its findings at a legislative hearing on July 15, former President Donald Trump issued a series of false and misleading statements about what it has uncovered.




					www.factcheck.org


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 25, 2021)

DrLove said:


> OoOpS!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fact checkers are as useless as you. Try again.


----------



## DrLove (Jul 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Fact checkers are as useless as you. Try again.


Well, thank you for your brilliant analysis of the Q-Kook Fraudit and their "expertise"!!


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 25, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Well, thank you for your brilliant analysis of the Q-Kook Fraudit and their "expertise"!!


Nothing kooky about it. There are a lot of illegal votes in AZ. That is a fact.


----------



## DrLove (Jul 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Nothing kooky about it. There are a lot of illegal votes in AZ. That is a fact.


Nah, it's a highly unprofessional FRAUD and even more spectacular GRIFT!!


----------



## bodecea (Jul 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I know why they end up in Conspiracies. There is a bias and a belief it is right to make a lie the truth by denying it happened. That is not working.


*WELL?*


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 25, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Nah, it's a highly unprofessional FRAUD and even more spectacular GRIFT!!
> 
> View attachment 517226


Again, that means nothing. There are illegal votes. Biden did not win AZ. legally. End of story.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 25, 2021)

Dadoalex said:


> Give us a date and
> If you're right I'll apologize.
> If You're wrong YOU apologize.
> 
> I know I'm not gonna need my "I'm sorry Baby" suit for this.


"Give us a date".....he's already done that..............*30JUN21*.   It came and went and all he did was whine about trolling when he was reminded.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 25, 2021)

bodecea said:


> *WELL?*


Troll?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Again, that means nothing. There are illegal votes. Biden did not win AZ. legally. End of story.


"Those are illegal votes".......and your proof of that is??????


----------



## bodecea (Jul 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Troll?


We are still waiting.   Why are you so afraid of being reminded of your own words in your own threads?


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 25, 2021)

bodecea said:


> "Give us a date".....he's already done that..............*30JUN21*.   It came and went and all he did was whine about trolling when he was reminded.


The facts about the illegal votes are true. That is all the news you need. Biden did not win legally. FRAUD.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 25, 2021)

Skylar said:


> So Tinfoil....how explosive did things get?


Oh dear....now he's gonna whine about you trolling.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 25, 2021)

bodecea said:


> "Those are illegal votes".......and your proof of that is??????


No serial numbers, counterfeit paper. No record of the votes returned being sent out. All of that invalidates those votes.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive


Well?

It’s been three or four weeks – not a snap, crackle, or pop.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 25, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Oh dear....now he's gonna whine about you trolling.


What are you doing, if not trolling? I see nothing of substance from you.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Half the country believes the election was stolen. Enough said.


No it doesn't.   You lie so glibly......no wonder you are a trump fluffer.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Half the country believes it and as information about the audit gets out that number will continue to grow. Also, if true, a 1/4 of the people think that why are audits and investigations being blocked? A 1/4 of the population wants answers. Why aren't they getting them?


No...half of the country does not believe it.   You are lying again.  More than half the people in the U.S. know you are a liar.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 25, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Then show me where you’re getting half.


I would very much like to see that too.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jul 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Audits are answers. So far there has only been one.


lol

One too many.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Answer my question. Even if it is under half, why aren't these people getting answers? Why are county officials refusing to cooperate if there was no fraud?


Where is your evidence that half the people in the U.S. believe the election was stolen.   Stop dodging.   Give us the evidence.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You are the one that cannot accept reality. The fraud was so obvious a child would know it happened. There action to people saying there was fraud was over the top. That alone points toward guilt. The reality is our government is very corrupt and with Biden it will only get worse.


Still waiting for the date.   Still waiting for your proof that half of America believes the election was stolen.   Still waiting for the explosion.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You are the one that cannot accept reality. The fraud was so obvious a child would know it happened. There action to people saying there was fraud was over the top. That alone points toward guilt. The reality is our government is very corrupt and with Biden it will only get worse.


If it's so obvious....why are you not providing the evidence.
If it's so obvious....why aren't the courts ruling in trump's favor?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You can't tell me where you got less than half from. The number alone should concern you. Where do you see any semblance of equal justice in this?


Still waiting for your evidence that half of American believes the election was a fraud.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You are afraid to face the facts. Fraud happened and no one is giving up on proving it. Now go away.


When will you even provide any facts?   Is this another thing we have to wait months for?


----------



## bodecea (Jul 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> What are you doing, if not trolling? I see nothing of substance from you.


It's not trolling to ask you to put up when you make claims.   It IS cowardly on your part to run away and name call when you are called on your crap.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 25, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3 in 10 isn't half.   Someone should tell the OP.


----------



## bodecea (Jul 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Nothing kooky about it. There are a lot of illegal votes in AZ. That is a fact.


Define "a lot"?   2?   3?   5?


----------



## Dadoalex (Jul 25, 2021)

bodecea said:


> "Give us a date".....he's already done that..............*30JUN21*.   It came and went and all he did was whine about trolling when he was reminded.


I like to think of it like when someone predicts the "rapture"
The next day I like to point out that the "rapture" happened ""but you weren't invited."


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Bernie Kerik: Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive – Will Vindicate Everything We’ve Been Saying – Election Was Stolen​


Posted:  Jun 7, 2021

7 weeks ago.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Posted:  Jun 7, 2021
> 
> 7 weeks ago.


Illegal votes in AZ. is nothing? You are downplaying the reality that Biden lost AZ.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Illegal votes in AZ. is nothing? You are downplaying the reality that Biden lost AZ.


How many years is the audit going to take?


----------



## candycorn (Jul 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Half the country believes the election was stolen. Enough said.


100% of the country doesn't believe you.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Illegal votes in AZ. is nothing? You are downplaying the reality that Biden lost AZ.


Let us know when the election is overturned.  LOL


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 25, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> How many years is the audit going to take?


That part is done. There are enough illegal votes to give Trump the state whether it happens or not. People will hear about it.


----------



## meaner gene (Jul 25, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Let us know when the election is overturned.  LOL


They'll keep auditing until Trump wins.  They'll inspect the Biden ballots until they eventually wear the marks off those ballots, and invalidate them.


----------



## Faun (Jul 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Half the country believes it and as information about the audit gets out that number will continue to grow. Also, if true, a 1/4 of the people think that why are audits and investigations being blocked? A 1/4 of the population wants answers. Why aren't they getting them?









Post a link to a scientific poll showing half the country believes it...


----------



## Faun (Jul 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Answer my question. Even if it is under half, why aren't these people getting answers? Why are county officials refusing to cooperate if there was no fraud?


Sounds like you lied.

Again.


----------



## Faun (Jul 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> 74,000 illegal votes, counterfeit ballots, and routers still being withheld. FRAUD.


Bullshit.


----------



## Faun (Jul 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You can't tell me where you got less than half from. The number alone should concern you. Where do you see any semblance of equal justice in this?





			https://www.ipsos.com/sites/default/files/ct/news/documents/2021-05/Ipsos%20Reuters%20Topline%20Write%20up-%20The%20Big%20Lie%20-%2017%20May%20thru%2019%20May%202021.pdf
		


Strongly agree 18% 
Somewhat agree 12%


----------



## Faun (Jul 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You are afraid to face the facts. Fraud happened and no one is giving up on proving it. Now go away.


LOL

So you slobber but you just got caught making up your own poll numbers.


----------



## Faun (Jul 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Fuck the WP. If you cannot do better than those lying bastards, just give it up.


Whereas your "poll" is just you making up numbers.


----------



## Faun (Jul 26, 2021)

bodecea said:


> "Those are illegal votes".......and your proof of that is??????


His proof is he says it. Further proof is rejecting anything to the contrary. And even more proof can be found in what he makes up.


----------



## alang1216 (Jul 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I am sure the attacks on the source will be the most important thing to some, not what was said.
> Bernie Kerik: Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive – Will Vindicate Everything We’ve Been Saying – Election Was Stolen​
> 
> 
> ...


Did I miss the explosion?  I do recall reading the 'missing' ballots were never really missing.


----------



## Faun (Jul 26, 2021)

alang1216 said:


> Did I miss the explosion?  I do recall reading the 'missing' ballots were never really missing.


You missed it? You must've sneezed.


----------



## DrLove (Jul 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> No serial numbers, counterfeit paper. No record of the votes returned being sent out. All of that invalidates those votes.


----------



## DrLove (Jul 26, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Well?
> 
> It’s been three or four weeks – not a snap, crackle, or pop.


Actually it's been SEVEN weeks. I guess Lasty is waiting patiently for the next two hour MrPillow video.


----------



## DrLove (Jul 26, 2021)

bodecea said:


> No...half of the country does not believe it.   You are lying again.  More than half the people in the U.S. know you are a liar.


When last I looked, it was around a 15-20% of America issue. Even among only Rump voters, it's less than half.


----------



## DrLove (Jul 26, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> How many years is the audit going to take?


As many years as Q-Kook Doug Logan can milk/grift it for. Wonder how that door to door proposal of his is coming? AG Garland would like to know.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 26, 2021)

DrLove said:


>


Illegal ballots have been found in a number great enough to give the victory in AZ. to Trump. Your memes do not change that fact.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 26, 2021)

The four vote updates in question are:


An update in Michigan listed as of 6:31AM Eastern Time on November 4th, 2020, which shows 141,258 votes for Joe Biden and 5,968 votes for Donald Trump
An update in Wisconsin listed as 3:42AM Central Time on November 4th, 2020, which shows 143,379 votes for Joe Biden and 25,163 votes for Donald Trump
A vote update in Georgia listed at 1:34AM Eastern Time on November 4th, 2020, which shows 136,155 votes for Joe Biden and 29,115 votes for Donald Trump
An update in Michigan listed as of 3:50AM Eastern Time on November 4th, 2020, which shows 54,497 votes for Joe Biden and 4,718 votes for Donald Trump









						Anomalies in Vote Counts and Their Effects on Election 2020
					

A Quantitative Analysis of Decisive Vote Updates in Michigan, Wisconsin, and Georgia on and after Election Night




					votepatternanalysis.substack.com


----------



## Faun (Jul 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The four vote updates in question are:
> 
> 
> An update in Michigan listed as of 6:31AM Eastern Time on November 4th, 2020, which shows 141,258 votes for Joe Biden and 5,968 votes for Donald Trump
> ...


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 26, 2021)

Faun said:


>


People want those things investigated. It is there right. It is their patriotic duty.


----------



## Faun (Jul 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> People want those things investigated. It is there right. It is their patriotic duty.


Who cares? The election is over. You should deal with it.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jul 26, 2021)

Update:  Trump still lost.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Jul 27, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The four vote updates in question are:
> 
> 
> An update in Michigan listed as of 6:31AM Eastern Time on November 4th, 2020, which shows 141,258 votes for Joe Biden and 5,968 votes for Donald Trump
> ...


Again, these have all been explained. Red and blue "mirages". You were told this was going to happen. All of these states had Republican legislatures that did not allow for the counting of mail in ballots prior to election day.
They couldn't be counted until after the polls closed and the election day cast votes were counted.

He lost. Deal with it.


----------



## Lastamender (Jul 27, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Again, these have all been explained. Red and blue "mirages". You were told this was going to happen. All of these states had Republican legislatures that did not allow for the counting of mail in ballots prior to election day.
> They couldn't be counted until after the polls closed and the election day cast votes were counted.
> 
> He lost. Deal with it.


Explained by who? Liars and corrupt media? Not good enough. There was massive and obvious fraud.


----------



## candycorn (Jul 27, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Explained by who? Liars and corrupt media? Not good enough. There was massive and obvious fraud.


Is this the same "massive and obvious" fraud for which there is no proof?

When will this explosion happen?

Put the pinata back out ....LOL


----------



## mamooth (Jul 28, 2021)

Pillow Guy says Trump will be reinstated on Aug 13. You see, the proof he presents will be so unarguable, BIden and Harris will immediately resign in shame, even though they are tools of Satan.

No word on why he's not presenting his super-compelling-proof right now, to the courts.









						Mike Lindell vows that Biden and Harris will resign after seeing his "evidence" on Aug. 13
					

President and veep to quit in shame after facing "absolute proof" of election fraud, says pillow salesman




					www.salon.com


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 8, 2021)

Still waiting on that explosion.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I am sure the attacks on the source will be the most important thing to some, not what was said.
> Bernie Kerik: Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive – Will Vindicate Everything We’ve Been Saying – Election Was Stolen​
> 
> 
> ...


LOL

Here's your "explosion"...


----------



## Skylar (Aug 18, 2021)

Maybe he meant 'next' in a geological sense?


----------



## Toro (Aug 19, 2021)

Has Trump been reinstated yet?


----------



## candycorn (Aug 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I am sure the attacks on the source will be the most important thing to some, not what was said.
> Bernie Kerik: Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive – Will Vindicate Everything We’ve Been Saying – Election Was Stolen​
> 
> 
> ...


Any arrests yet?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 22, 2021)

The explosives are way behind.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 22, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Any arrests yet?


In Portland or Seattle? You tell me.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 22, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Is that why you talk bad about Americans?


some Americans are enemy to this country anyone who supported this theft.


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> In Portland or Seattle? You tell me.


Yes, many...









						Many Seattle protesters arrested are white, from other cities, analysis finds
					

An analysis of nearly 100 arrest records found nearly 50% of people arrested during Seattle protests were white.




					www.king5.com
				












						Portland protest arrests by the numbers through Feb 2021
					

Between May 28, 2020 and February 26, 2021, the DA’s office said they received 294 civil unrest demonstration-related cases that fall into 4 categories: arson burning, person crimes, property…




					www.koin.com
				




... so? How many arrested for stealing the election?


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2021)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> some Americans are enemy to this country anyone who supported this theft.


LOL

What theft? The theft you can't prove? Why should anyone believe a nut like you who has no proof to back his claims?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 22, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> What theft? The theft you can't prove? Why should anyone believe a nut like you who has no proof to back his claims?


I'm laughing at the destruction biden is doing to this country
the more the better the sooner we can rid you leftists from this country.


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2021)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I'm laughing at the destruction biden is doing to this country
> the more the better the sooner we can rid you leftists from this country.


LOL

Your non-sequitur is noted and laughed at. You wouldn't need non-sequiturs if you could have refuted my post.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 22, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Your non-sequitur is noted and laughed at. You wouldn't need non-sequiturs if you could have refuted my post.


the here and now shows you're an idiot for supporting runaway and hide jo.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 22, 2021)

Faun said:


> Yes, many...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Criminals run the government. They will not arrest their own.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> In Portland or Seattle? You tell me.


Still waiting for your little explosion?   What happened?


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 22, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Still waiting for your little explosion?   What happened?


The source said there would be an explosion. If you say I did, quote me, troll.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 22, 2021)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> some Americans are enemy to this country anyone who supported this theft.


I noticed they have no fingerprints, no evidence to show it was a heist.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 22, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Still waiting for your little explosion?   What happened?


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 22, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> I noticed they have no fingerprints, no evidence to show it was a heist.


No, there is just common sense that says that asshole could not have possibly got 81 million votes.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> No, there is just common sense that says that asshole could not have possibly got 81 million votes.


I see and what other secrets of the Universe are you holding?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 22, 2021)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> some Americans are enemy to this country anyone who supported this theft.


The enemies of America are conservatives who propagate the lie that the election was ‘stolen.’


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2021)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> the here and now shows you're an idiot for supporting runaway and hide jo.


I think Biden is a moron. That has nothing to do with you trying to derail the thread with non-sequiturs because even you know you're defeated.


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Criminals run the government. They will not arrest their own.


Poor baby.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I am sure the attacks on the source will be the most important thing to some, not what was said.
> Bernie Kerik: Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive – Will Vindicate Everything We’ve Been Saying – Election Was Stolen​
> 
> 
> ...


This didnt age well did it?


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Still waiting for your little explosion?   What happened?


Here's his "explosion"...


----------



## Faun (Aug 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The source said there would be an explosion. If you say I did, quote me, troll.


Your source didn't create the title of this thread -- *you* did, ya coward.

_Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive ~ Lastamender _​


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> No, there is just common sense that says that asshole could not have possibly got 81 million votes.


Why do you think that when there are 209 million adults in the US?  Cant you do math?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The source said there would be an explosion. If you say I did, quote me, troll.


So....you are finding ways to worm out of responsibility for your own thread title, eh?   Rather kowardly.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> No, there is just common sense that says that asshole could not have possibly got 81 million votes.


Why?   Just because YOU can't count past 10?  (20 using your toes).


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 22, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Why?   Just because YOU can't count past 10?  (20 using your toes).


Troll patrol, big time. Say hi to your friends. Ask them what they are worried about.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 22, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> Why do you think that when there are 209 million adults in the US?  Cant you do math?


I think the cheaters obviously over played their hand.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I think the cheaters obviously over played their hand.


How did they over play their hand?  Biden is your potus and there is no going back.

Over Play
*:to make a mistake due* to the belief that one's position is stronger or better than it really is


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 22, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> How did they over play their hand?  Biden is your potus and there is no going back.
> 
> Over Play
> *:to make a mistake due* to the belief that one's position is stronger or better than it really is


No. There is no going back but the future is not Biden. This illegitimate administration will destroy the Democratic party.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> There is no going back but the future is not Biden.


False. Biden will still be the prez tomorrow and for the foreseeable future up and perhaps beyond 2024.  I dont know exactly what it is that you are smoking but it must be some good shit.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> This illegitimate administration will destroy the Democratic party.


You are the last person that should be making predictions. You have never ever made a prediction that has come true my entire time on this forum.  At some point doesn't uncertainty stop you from making threads like this that don't pan out?


----------



## candycorn (Aug 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> In Portland or Seattle? You tell me.


For election fraud…any arrests yet?


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 22, 2021)

candycorn said:


> For election fraud…any arrests yet?


I swear it is like talking to a rock. The DOJ is in on the fraud. They will not arrest anyone.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I swear it is like talking to a rock. The DOJ is in on the fraud. They will not arrest anyone.


Local police could arrest people.  Why aren’t they?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I swear it is like talking to a rock. The DOJ is in on the fraud. They will not arrest anyone.


What about the state authorities?  Are they in on the fraud as well? Even the republican ones?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 22, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Local police could arrest people.  Why aren’t they?


Obviously every law agency known to mankind is in on the fraud. Dont you know anything?


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 22, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Local police could arrest people.  Why aren’t they?


Because fraud is a federal crime.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 22, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> Obviously every law agency known to mankind is in on the fraud. Dont you know anything?


The ones that count are.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Because fraud is a federal crime.


Its also a state crime.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Because fraud is a federal crime.



strangely the states are passing anti fraud legislation…..

try again dickweed


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The ones that count are.


I forgot why you believe this to be true.


----------



## Coyote (Aug 22, 2021)

Well here we are ten weeks later...anything exploded yet?


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 22, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> Its also a state crime.


I see. The local police forces from the Democratic shitholes do not even arrest criminals.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 22, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Well here we are ten weeks later...anything exploded yet?


Write the source and ask them.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 22, 2021)

candycorn said:


> strangely the states are passing anti fraud legislation…..
> 
> try again dickweed


Unless they leave, like in TX. You dumb fuck.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I see. The local police forces from the Democratic shitholes do not even arrest criminals.


What about the republic shitholes like GA and AZ?  Why havent they arrested anyone?


----------



## candycorn (Aug 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Unless they leave, like in TX. You dumb fuck.


Ok…

but if you say the states have no jurisdiction…why are they the ones who are passing laws?


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 22, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> What about the republic shitholes like GA and AZ?  Why havent they arrested anyone?


Their governors are RINO's. They never should have allowed the elections to be certified.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 22, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Ok…
> 
> but if you say the states have no jurisdiction…why are they the ones who are passing laws?


I never said they did not. Show me where I said that. I'll wait.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 22, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Well here we are ten weeks later...anything exploded yet?



He must have meant 13 to 14 weeks and just forgot the one in front.......


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Their governors are RINO's. They never should have allowed the elections to be certified.


Their governors are not law enforcement. The state AG would be the ones bringing charges. How come they didnt?


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 22, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> Their governors are not law enforcement. The state AG would be the ones bringing charges. How come they didnt?


Corruption, intimidation, blackmail or good old bribery. Anything else?


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Corruption, intimidation, blackmail or good old bribery. Anything else?


Yeah just one more thing. If you think everyone is in on the fraud why would you predict anything would explode and people would be going to prison?


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 22, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> Yeah just one more thing. If you think everyone is in on the fraud why would you predict anything would explode and people would be going to prison?


I did not predict that. Try something I said, you dumb troll.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I did not predict that. Try something I said, you dumb troll.


‘As Cyber Ninjas prepares to present its findings from a widely criticized audit of the 2020 election results in Arizona's Maricopa County, some Republicans are strongly criticizing the process the Florida-based company followed.

Trey Grayson, a Republican who served as Kentucky's Secretary of State from 2004 to 2011, dismissed the trustworthiness of the audit in remarks to the Associated Press published on Sunday. "There are too many flaws in the way this review was conducted to trust it," Grayson said.

Arizona's state Senate Republicans had used biased and inexperienced contractors to carry out the audit, he said, adding that they often used unusual and unreliable methods to conduct the process. Arizona Republicans had also turned to funders who readily promoted conspiracy theories.’



			Arizona Audit Has 'Too Many Flaws' to Trust Results, Says Former Republican Official
		


Coming as a surprise to no one.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 22, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> ‘As Cyber Ninjas prepares to present its findings from a widely criticized audit of the 2020 election results in Arizona's Maricopa County, some Republicans are strongly criticizing the process the Florida-based company followed.
> 
> Trey Grayson, a Republican who served as Kentucky's Secretary of State from 2004 to 2011, dismissed the trustworthiness of the audit in remarks to the Associated Press published on Sunday. "There are too many flaws in the way this review was conducted to trust it," Grayson said.
> 
> ...


There were too many flaws in the election itself. That is what the audit will show. Fuck that RINO. It is his last term.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I never said they did not. Show me where I said that. I'll wait.


You just said election fraud is a federal crime...meaning that the DOJ isn't arresting people because they are supposedly "in on it".

Now that you admit it is a state crime...please tell us why there states are not arresting anyone.  Let me guess...all 11 of these states are "in on it" too...right?


----------



## candycorn (Aug 23, 2021)

candycorn said:


> You just said election fraud is a federal crime...meaning that the DOJ isn't arresting people because they are supposedly "in on it".
> 
> Now that you admit it is a state crime...please tell us why there states are not arresting anyone.  Let me guess...all 11 of these states are "in on it" too...right?


Well Lastamender; why aren't the states arresting people for all of this alleged fraud?


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> False. Biden will still be the prez tomorrow and for the foreseeable future up and perhaps beyond 2024.  I dont know exactly what it is that you are smoking but it must be some good shit.


He's smoking conserva-psilocybin, a hallucinogenic.


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I swear it is like talking to a rock. The DOJ is in on the fraud. They will not arrest anyone.


LOLOL 

Everyone is in on it.

_the Department of Justice can't be trusted ...voters can’t be trusted ... the poll workers can’t be trusted ... the voting machines can’t be trusted ... the canvasing boards can't be trusted ... the recounts can't be trusted ... the audits can't be trusted ... Democrats can't be trusted ... Republicans can't be trusted ... the media can’t be trusted ... the news can't be trusted ... Sydney Powell can't be trusted ... Lin Wood can't be trusted ... William Barr can’t be trusted ... Christopher Wray can't be trusted ... the guy who was in charge of election security can’t be trusted ... Georgia's Republican Secretary of State can't be trusted ... Gabriel Sterling, his Republican COO and Trump voter, can't be trusted ... the Republican-led Maricopa board of elections can't be trusted ... Mike Pence can't be trusted ... the lower courts can’t be trusted ... the appellate courts can’t be trusted ... the Supreme Court can’t be trusted ... the United States Congress can't be trusted ...

But Donald Trump can be trusted._​


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Because fraud is a federal crime.


Well that's not necessarily true. Here's a case of a Trump voter charged by the state with election fraud, not the federal government.



			https://int.nyt.com/data/documenttools/press-release-on-criminal-charges-against-bruce-bartman/00763f9543d066ea/full.pdf
		


... seems your record of not posting anything factual is intact.


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Well here we are ten weeks later...anything exploded yet?


Just the OP's head.


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Write the source and ask them.


We ask you since you're the one who started this thread. No one else did.


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> Their governors are not law enforcement. The state AG would be the ones bringing charges. How come they didnt?


They're all in on it too. Everyone is.


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Corruption, intimidation, blackmail or good old bribery. Anything else?


Yeah, proof.


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I did not predict that. Try something I said, you dumb troll.


Stop lying.

_*"Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive" ~ Lastamender 

"You people keep asking when, now you know." ~ Lastamender 

"Again, not a conspiracy theory, it is a factual report on what was said." ~ Lastamender*_


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Well Lastamender; why aren't the states arresting people for all of this alleged fraud?


States are RINO's.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 23, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> The enemies of America are conservatives who propagate the lie that the election was ‘stolen.’


the enemy of America wants to change America that would be you and people like you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 23, 2021)

Faun said:


> I think Biden is a moron. That has nothing to do with you trying to derail the thread with non-sequiturs because even you know you're defeated.


that makes it even worse you knowingly support a moron
Makes you an even bigger moron.
Bidens MAMA
Making America Moronic Again


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2021)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> that makes it even worse you knowingly support a moron
> Makes you an even bigger moron.
> Bidens MAMA
> Making America Moronic Again


LOL

By support him, you mean calling him an idiot, a loser and a senile old man?

You're truly fucked in the head.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 23, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> There were too many flaws in the election itself. That is what the audit will show. Fuck that RINO. It is his last term.


Take it up with your fellow Republicans.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 23, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Take it up with your fellow Republicans.


"America first" Republicans dominate the party. A lot will be winning primaries and elections.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 23, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> "America first" Republicans dominate the party. A lot will be winning primaries and elections.


Meanwhile nobody is being arrested for massive election fraud....

But we can just assume the 2022 elections are all fraudulent too, right?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 24, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I am sure the attacks on the source will be the most important thing to some, not what was said.
> Bernie Kerik: Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive – Will Vindicate Everything We’ve Been Saying – Election Was Stolen​
> 
> 
> ...


It has been OVER 4 weeks and nothing.

Not a speck of evidence that the election was stolen.

This thread is over.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 24, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> It has been OVER 4 weeks and nothing.
> 
> Not a speck of evidence that the election was stolen.
> 
> This thread is over.


Not a speck of gray matter in your head either.


----------



## Circe (Aug 24, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Meanwhile nobody is being arrested for massive election fraud....
> 
> But we can just assume the 2022 elections are all fraudulent too, right?


No, no ---- that's the one where Biden's commie party will lose 50 seats in the House and control of the Senate, so that election will be just fine.


----------



## Circe (Aug 24, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> This thread is over.


Naaaaaah, today the Governor of Pennsylvania has started an inquiry into the Pennsylvania election in 2020. There DO seem to be a lot of doubts out there.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 24, 2021)

Circe said:


> Naaaaaah, today the Governor of Pennsylvania has started an inquiry into the Pennsylvania election in 2020. There DO seem to be a lot of doubts out there.


Any inquiry a Democratic governor like Wolf starts is a cover up. It does show how worried they are.


----------



## Batcat (Aug 24, 2021)

It may be possible that the democrats rigged the election to put Biden in office. 

If so it’s beginning to look like a big mistake. At the rate Joe is going the nation will be so sick of him that a Republican will win in 2024 and the republicans will own the Oval Office for at least the following 12 years.


----------



## Circe (Aug 24, 2021)

Batcat said:


> It may be possible that the democrats rigged the election to put Biden in office.
> 
> If so it’s beginning to look like a big mistake. At the rate Joe is going the nation will be so sick of him that a Republican will win in 2024 and the republicans will own the Oval Office for at least the following 12 years.


Ahhhhhhhhhhh ----- but WHICH Republican? That is the question. Wouldn't surprise me if the GOP burns itself up with the infighting over whether it will be Trump or DeSantis or someone else.


----------



## Circe (Aug 24, 2021)

Anyway, I checked this thread because I supposed the explosion the OP referred to would be the public panic as the Delta Covid rages out of any possible control as the kids go back to school and infect themselves and everybody else. I see trouble coming. More trouble, that is.


----------



## Batcat (Aug 24, 2021)

Circe said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhh ----- but WHICH Republican? That is the question. Wouldn't surprise me if the GOP burns itself up with the infighting over whether it will be Trump or DeSantis or someone else.


I agree it will be an interesting Presidential Primary race. The old establishment may even run Jeb Bush again.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 24, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> *Bernie Kerik: Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive*



But the article is from 2.5 months ago.  Did something explode in July and we missed it?

I'm tired of hearing what WILL happen and want to see it HAPPEN.


----------



## Circe (Aug 24, 2021)

Batcat said:


> I agree it will be an interesting Presidential Primary race. The old establishment may even run Jeb Bush again.


AAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaccccccckkkkkkkk!!! Ol' Gov. "Please applaud"? Say it ain't so.


----------



## Circe (Aug 24, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> But the article is from 2.5 months ago.  Did something explode in July and we missed it?
> 
> I'm tired of hearing what WILL happen and want to see it HAPPEN.


Well said. I make a policy of not reading articles that speculate. The future hasn't happened. News is supposed to have happened. Somebody's stupid future prediction is clickbait, not news.


----------



## Faun (Aug 24, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> It has been OVER 4 weeks and nothing.
> 
> Not a speck of evidence that the election was stolen.
> 
> This thread is over.


LOL

This thread is NOT over. Posters will be returning here for quite some time to make fun of the OP for being such a flaming retard.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 24, 2021)

Hmmm, I’m starting to think this source was bullshit. 

Maybe, just maybe, that’s why the OP’s nonsense always ends up in the conspiracy theory forum.  Maybe.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 24, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Hmmm, I’m starting to think this source was bullshit.
> 
> Maybe, just maybe, that’s why the OP’s nonsense always ends up in the conspiracy theory forum.  Maybe.


It is only a conspiracy because the media and the other people that have lied for 5 years say it is. Their conclusion is not fact based. The fact that 7 states picked different electors proved there was plenty of evidence. 

The lie only works because it is being enforced daily. The fact that Trump supporters are somehow traitors is manufactured bullshit. You want a shit country. I don't. There was massive fraud.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Their conclusion is not fact based.



Is the “explosion” that never happened fact-based?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Not a speck of gray matter in your head either.


Far more than yours bitch.

You have fai99led massively in this thread. You are an embarrassing joke


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> It is only a conspiracy because the media and the other people that have lied for 5 years say it is. Their conclusion is not fact based. The fact that 7 states picked different electors proved there was plenty of evidence.
> 
> The lie only works because it is being enforced daily. The fact that Trump supporters are somehow traitors is manufactured bullshit. You want a shit country. I don't. There was massive fraud.


There was not massive fraud and you have fallen flat trying to prove there was any.

Rread this carefully BOY. NO ONE has EVER produced any evidence to prove mmassive fraud or that the election was tolen least of all your ignorant ass


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 25, 2021)

Circe said:


> Naaaaaah, today the Governor of Pennsylvania has started an inquiry into the Pennsylvania election in 2020. There DO seem to be a lot of doubts out there.


It is over and there is no evidence period


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 25, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> There was not massive fraud and you have fallen flat trying to prove there was any.
> 
> Rread this carefully BOY. NO ONE has EVER produced any evidence to prove mmassive fraud or that the election was tolen least of all your ignorant ass


7 states picked alternative electors because they thought there was massive fraud. A fact you cannot change. Next.

Evidence was produced but never heard by our corrupt judges.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> 7 states picked alternative electors because they thought there was massive fraud. A fact you cannot change. Next.
> 
> Evidence was produced but never heard by our corrupt judges.


No they did not. Your cllaim is a fallacy not a fact

Evidence was never produced.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 25, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No they did not. Your cllaim is a fallacy not a fact
> 
> Evidence was never produced.


They sure did, you dumbfuck. Enough evidence was produced for them to do that. You are wrong or a liar. Let's go with both.









						Electors in 7 States Cast Dueling Votes for Trump
					

Republican electors in Pennsylvania, Georgia, Michigan, Wisconsin, Arizona, Nevada, and New Mexico cast alternative slates of votes for ...




					www.theepochtimes.com


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 25, 2021)

007 said:


> The entire world knows the election was stolen. The corrupt dems didn't even try and HIDE IT. Millions of people watched LIVE on TV as votes were TAKEN from Trump and GIVEN to Biden. We watched as republican observers were KICKED OUT of ballot counting stations. We watched as corrupt democrats COVERED WINDOWS so no one could see them CHEATING. We watched on video as corrupt democrats counted ballots secretly pulled from under tables and such and counted MULTIPLE TIMES for Biden, and we ALL know that Dominion vote and tabulation machines were FLIPPING, FRACTIONALIZING and DELETING votes for Trump, along with REJECTING Trump ballots so corrupt democrats could AJUDICATE Trump votes for BIDEN. This ALL HAPPENED. We KNOW it happened, and the HARD CORE, IRREFUTABLE PROOF of it is COMING. There is a SHIT STORM BREWING.


Time to change your diaper. Try a new bedtime story before your nap. This one is getting old and you seem to be taking it way too seriously. Try Peter Pan


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Duly elected my ass. That lie has failed and no one is giving up until fraud is proven. Although that fraud would be obvious to any intelligent 3 year old.


If it was obvious then you could easily prove it in court. You haven’t because you can’t. You are really bad at this game.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 25, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> If it was obvious then you could easily prove it in court. You haven’t because you can’t. You are really bad at this game.


For the millionth time, there were no evidentiary hearings. You cannot file for a hearing like that without evidence. The courts refused to hear the evidence. They knew if they did fraud would be proven.

You keep saying things that just are not true. It makes you stupid and a liar.


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> For the millionth time, there were no evidentiary hearings. You cannot file for a hearing like that without evidence. The courts refused to hear the evidence. They knew if they did fraud would be proven.
> 
> You keep saying things that just are not true. It makes you stupid and a liar.


I don't believe you. You are trying to say that Judges appointed by Trump including the SCOTUS didn't want to hear evidence because they new fraud would be proven. Can you see the level of Retard that argument rises too.   Cases didn't move forward because nobody could present a valid case to move forward with. They were just out  in public spewing conspiracies that people like you ate up but in court they presented a different story and were laughed out. 

You people are pathetic. Im sorry but thats a fact.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 25, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> I don't believe you. You are trying to say that Judges appointed by Trump including the SCOTUS didn't want to hear evidence because they new fraud would be proven. Can you see the level of Retard that argument rises too.   Cases didn't move forward because nobody could present a valid case to move forward with. They were just out  in public spewing conspiracies that people like you ate up but in court they presented a different story and were laughed out.
> 
> You people are pathetic. Im sorry but thats a fact.


Who cares what you believe? Trump picked from the Swamp. You do not get the best from any corrupt system. You cannot prove a thing you say because it is told to you by liars and all you have is their word for it. Their word means shit. That is a fact.


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Who cares what you believe? Trump picked from the Swamp. You do not get the best from any corrupt system. You cannot prove a thing you say because it is told to you by liars and all you have is their word for it. Their word means shit. That is a fact.


Haha, I call it like I see it, like it actually is. You call it like you want it like how it is told to you in conspiracy world. A Trump appointed judge doesn't see fraud in a BS case that was presented to them... The Judge must be a swamp creature and is corrupt.  Thats not even close to convincing. Grow up


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 25, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> Haha, I call it like I see it, like it actually is. You call it like you want it like how it is told to you in conspiracy world. A Trump appointed judge doesn't see fraud in a BS case that was presented to them... The Judge must be a swamp creature and is corrupt.  Thats not even close to convincing. Grow up


You call what others have called. Again, you believe criminals and liars. There word means SHIT. The election was stolen.


----------



## Slade3200 (Aug 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You call what others have called. Again, you believe criminals and liars. There word means SHIT. The election was stolen.


If I'm calling what other are calling it is because we are looking at the same thing. Your word is shit and your narrative is unproven and unconvincing. You sound like a fool


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 25, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> If I'm calling what other are calling it is because we are looking at the same thing. Your word is shit and your narrative is unproven and unconvincing. You sound like a fool


Your narrative is not proven either. You are saying you can prove there was no fraud? Go right ahead.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Your narrative is not proven either. You are saying you can prove there was no fraud? Go right ahead.



No problem.  Joe Biden is the president and Donald Trump isn't.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 25, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> No problem.  Joe Biden is the president and Donald Trump isn't.
> 
> Have a nice day.


Biden is illegitimate. That is a problem, and you are just part of that problem. Enjoy your day, too.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Biden is illegitimate. That is a problem, and you are just part of that problem. Enjoy your day, too.


----------



## Circe (Aug 25, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> It is over and there is no evidence period


The governor of Pennsylvania would disagree with you, apparently, from what I read yesterday of him starting an inquiry.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> They sure did, you dumbfuck. Enough evidence was produced for them to do that. You are wrong or a liar. Let's go with both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No they did not

You are the one who is lying and that is proven fact.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 25, 2021)

Circe said:


> The governor of Pennsylvania would disagree with you, apparently, from what I read yesterday of him starting an inquiry.


There is no evidence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Biden is illegitimate. That is a problem, and you are just part of that problem. Enjoy your day, too.


He was legitimately elected end of story.

None of you stupid losers have prodcued any evidence of any kind to the contrary


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 25, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No they did not
> 
> You are the one who is lying and that is proven fact.


You are an idiot. I just posted the truth.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Your narrative is not proven either. You are saying you can prove there was no fraud? Go right ahead.


No one needs to prove there was NO fraud you stupid motherfucker.

The burden is on you to prove there was and YOU CANT


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You are an idiot. I just posted the truth.


You posted nothing you little dishonest faggot.

An unsupported claim is all you have


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 25, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> He was legitimately elected end of story.
> 
> None of you stupid losers have prodcued any evidence of any kind to the contrary


No, he was not. AZ. will prove that and already have to many state senators. That is why there is a petition circulating to decertify the election.

You are uninformed and very stupid.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 25, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> You posted nothing you little dishonest faggot.
> 
> An unsupported claim is all you have


And your claims supported by an illegitimate government? You are the one who has nothing but the word of liars.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> No, he was not. AZ. will prove that and already have to many state senators. That is why there is a petition circulating to decertify the election.
> 
> You are uninformed and very stupid.


Yes he was and one state does not change that 

I am smarter and better than you boy.

You cannot , have not and will not produce evidence.

Your thread is in the toilet and proven a steaming pile of shit


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> And your claims supported by an illegitimate government? You are the one who has nothing but the word of liars.


No my claims are facts supported by evidence yours are not.

You are the liar and that is proven and YOU KNOW IT


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 25, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No my claims are facts supported by evidence yours are not.
> 
> You are the liar and that is proven and YOU KNOW IT


I am not lying about anything. Why don't you prove I am lying?


----------



## Circe (Aug 25, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> There is no evidence.


Don't call me names, please, so I don't have to delete you, but it doesn't matter whether or not there is evidence. (And besides, the Pennsylvania inquiry is after all supposed to establish that. I guess they don't want to take your word for it.)

It matters what people believe, and what they believe is often symbolic. I think that's what is going on now, like when so many people believed Obama was born in Kenya (and not eligible to be prez). As with that claim, it needs to be investigated, not just stonewalled. It finally was investigated in the case of Obama's birth certificate from Hawaii, and that furor died down.

We need investigations because there were some weird things that went on that people could see plainly on TV; I didn't like it either. And there need to be a lot better controls on elections and voter ID control everywhere, IMO.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I am not lying about anything. Why don't you prove I am lying?


Yes you are and I have proven it already.

You have never posted evidence to support your cvlaims you inferior douchbag


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 25, 2021)

Circe said:


> Don't call me names, please, so I don't have to delete you, but it doesn't matter whether or not there is evidence. (And besides, the Pennsylvania inquiry is after supposed to establish that. I guess they don't want to take your word for it.)
> 
> It matters what people believe, and what they believe is often symbolic. I think that's what is going on now, like when so many people believed Obama was born in Kenya (and not eligible to be prez). As with that claim, it needs to be investigated, not just stonewalled. It finally was investigated in the case of Obama's birth certificate from Hawaii, and that furor died down.
> 
> We need investigations because there were some weird things that went on that people could see plainly on TV; I didn't like it either. And there need to be a lot better controls on elections and voter ID control everywhere, IMO.


It absolutely does matter whether there is evidence.

Belief is irrelevant.

The pennsylvania governor is irrelevant.

These claims are all empty lies


----------



## Circe (Aug 25, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> It absolutely does matter whether there is evidence.
> 
> Belief is irrelevant.
> 
> ...


Why are you worried about it, then?


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> They sure did, you dumbfuck. Enough evidence was produced for them to do that. You are wrong or a liar. Let's go with both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^^ whiney rightards.


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2021)

Slade3200 said:


> If it was obvious then you could easily prove it in court. You haven’t because you can’t. You are really bad at this game.


Shit, they can't even prove it out of court. There is no proof. It's nothing more than crazies claiming the election was stolen.


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Biden is illegitimate. That is a problem, and you are just part of that problem. Enjoy your day, too.


LOLOL

You poor thing. Yes, Biden is the legit president. He will go down in history as the 46th POTUS. You won't be here but history will be.


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> No, he was not. AZ. will prove that and already have to many state senators. That is why there is a petition circulating to decertify the election.
> 
> You are uninformed and very stupid.


_A NY . . . D A Y . . . N O W ! !_


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 25, 2021)

Faun said:


> _A NY . . . D A Y . . . N O W ! !_


Why are you here? Your presence means you have to repeat the Big Lie that there was no fraud because it is not believed.  
That people insist on election integrity and plan to do something about it is a no no, it is your problem, not mine.


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Why are you here? Your presence means you have to repeat the Big Lie that there was no fraud because it is not believed.
> That people insist on election integrity and plan to do something about it is a no no, it is your problem, not mine.


I'm here to laugh at nutcases like you. 

G'head, tell me again how the election was stolen...


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 25, 2021)

Faun said:


> I'm here to laugh at nutcases like you.
> 
> G'head, tell me again how the election was stolen...


No you are not. You are here trying to shut down any discussion of fraud. It will not work on me. I suggest you troll someone else.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You keep saying things that just are not true. It makes you stupid and a liar.



You sound upset.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You call what others have called. Again, you believe criminals and liars. There word means SHIT. The election was stolen.


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> No you are not. You are here trying to shut down any discussion of fraud. It will not work on me. I suggest you troll someone else.


Dumbfuck, I have no ability to shut down any discussions here. All I can do is challenge you to prove your bullshit and to laugh at you when you can't.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 25, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


>


Checking to see how the Big Lie is going? Not to well.


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Checking to see how the Big Lie is going? Not to well.


LOLOLOLOLOL

Tell us again about your big "explosion" in the next 3-4 weeks, FruitLoops....


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 25, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> Tell us again about your big "explosion" in the next 3-4 weeks, FruitLoops....


Still worried= Still here. Thanks, assflap.


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Still worried= Still here. Thanks, assflap.


LOL

And still laughing at you.


----------



## justinacolmena (Aug 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Americans do not want an illegitimate president, those that do are not Americans. Is that clear?


It should be to anyone who cares.


Johnlaw said:


> No, he is better looking than most my relations.
> 
> With endorsements from such notable personalities like Nelini Stamp, Vanita Gupta, and Ian Bassin, how could Biden lose!


That's where the "nuts" and "mental illness" rhetoric comes from. Dems have been digging in Republican guys' shorts for DNA cum for the sperm bank, 23andme ancestry, cheek swab rape kit analysis and everything. They don't even want a fingerprint anymore.


JackOfNoTrades said:


> Except he was duly elected. Free and fair. And that's been upheld by multiple court decisions and our Constitutional process.
> Yet here you are seven months later, still bellyaching about it and making a mockery of the democratic process...just because your great white hope lost.
> I'm sorry, who isn't an American?...oh yeah...you.


Repeating a lie doesn't make it the truth.


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2021)

justinacolmena said:


> It should be to anyone who cares.
> 
> That's where the "nuts" and "mental illness" rhetoric comes from. Dems have been digging in Republican guys' shorts for DNA cum for the sperm bank, 23andme ancestry, cheek swab rape kit analysis and everything. They don't even want a fingerprint anymore.
> 
> Repeating a lie doesn't make it the truth.


LOL

Great, show your proof the election was stolen....


----------



## candycorn (Aug 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Checking to see how the Big Lie is going? Not to well.


No kidding.... you've been lying for 10 months now about the outcome and fewer people believe you now than when you started.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 25, 2021)

candycorn said:


> No kidding.... you've been lying for 10 months now about the outcome and fewer people believe you now than when you started.


Sorry I am not lying. If I was none of you would be here. You are an outstanding group of useful idiots.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Sorry I am not lying.


Sure you are


Lastamender said:


> If I was none of you would be here.


Sure we will.  You're a human pinata...


Lastamender said:


> You are an outstanding group of useful idiots.


Any arrests yet?


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 25, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Sure you are
> 
> Sure we will.  You're a human pinata...
> 
> Any arrests yet?


You done, troll?


----------



## candycorn (Aug 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You done, troll?


Just asking a question...  any arrest yet? You said there was massive fraud....


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Aug 25, 2021)

justinacolmena said:


> It should be to anyone who cares.
> 
> That's where the "nuts" and "mental illness" rhetoric comes from. Dems have been digging in Republican guys' shorts for DNA cum for the sperm bank, 23andme ancestry, cheek swab rape kit analysis and everything. They don't even want a fingerprint anymore.
> 
> Repeating a lie doesn't make it the truth.


No lie. Biden won.
Either come up with some concrete proof that a judge will sign off on...or shadapp!!! 
It's getting tiresome.


----------



## justinacolmena (Aug 26, 2021)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> No lie. Biden won.
> Either come up with some concrete proof that a judge will sign off on...or shadapp!!!
> It's getting tiresome.


The proof is coming. It's out there, in your face already. You know the truth. You just have to be served with it. And you aren't a friend of the judge in the court where you and your miserable scum of the earth sort are to be served.








						Here is the Evidence
					

Crowdsourcing evidence for journalists.



					hereistheevidence.com
				



And you'll need to be forced against your will to stop bringing that Democrat mental health asshattery in a court of law, because your lawyers are going to be disbarred for that garbage.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Checking to see how the Big Lie is going? Not to well.



That's funny considering that your little explosion never happened.

You were saying something about a big lie?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 26, 2021)

Circe said:


> Why are you worried about it, then?


You asked not to be called names.

Do not ask such idiotic questions if names bother you.

No one is or sounds worried here and if you claim I do you would be posting an outright lie


----------



## Shareprofit (Aug 26, 2021)

justinacolmena said:


> The proof is coming. It's out there, in your face already. You know the truth. You just have to be served with it. And you aren't a friend of the judge in the court where you and your miserable scum of the earth sort are to be served.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disbarred like these corrupt Trumptards. lol.
"Sidney Powell, Kraken legal team face sanctions, court costs and potential disbarment over election lawsuit"​








						Sidney Powell, Kraken legal team face sanctions, court costs and potential disbarment over election lawsuit
					

Sidney Powell and others must pay legal costs for the Michigan and Detroit attorneys who had to defeat their lawsuit, a federal judge ruled.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Aug 26, 2021)

justinacolmena said:


> The proof is coming. It's out there, in your face already. You know the truth. You just have to be served with it. And you aren't a friend of the judge in the court where you and your miserable scum of the earth sort are to be served.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing is coming..except your continued disappointment. Perhaps you haven't noticed, but judges across the country are finally getting around to Trump's D-Team of lawyers. As I predicted, they are going to be in some hot water. And their client won't be far behind. It may take another year to get to him, but they'll get to him. Takes time for these things to come together.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2021)

justinacolmena said:


> The proof is coming.


Been hearing that for 10 months so far. How many years are going to pass where it still never comes until you wake up?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 26, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Meanwhile nobody is being arrested for massive election fraud....
> 
> But we can just assume the 2022 elections are all fraudulent too, right?


Not if Republicans win, no.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2021)

Shareprofit said:


> Disbarred like these corrupt Trumptards. lol.
> "Sidney Powell, Kraken legal team face sanctions, court costs and potential disbarment over election lawsuit"​
> 
> 
> ...


Great read, thanks.

_"And this case was never about fraud — it was about undermining the people’s faith in our democracy and debasing the judicial process to do so."

Parker used essentially every inch of the ruling to explain why Powell and her team violated all ethical and moral standards of the legal profession._​


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Sorry I am not lying. If I was none of you would be here. You are an outstanding group of useful idiots.


You are lying.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 26, 2021)

justinacolmena said:


> It should be to anyone who cares.
> 
> That's where the "nuts" and "mental illness" rhetoric comes from. Dems have been digging in Republican guys' shorts for DNA cum for the sperm bank, 23andme ancestry, cheek swab rape kit analysis and everything. They don't even want a fingerprint anymore.
> 
> Repeating a lie doesn't make it the truth.


Trump lost and Biden won fair and square that is a fact.

You have bno evidence to the contrary


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Sorry I am not lying. If I was none of you would be here. You are an outstanding group of useful idiots.


Yes you are, you're a liar. 

Saying that Biden is 'illegitimate' is a lie.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 26, 2021)

justinacolmena said:


> The proof is coming. It's out there, in your face already. You know the truth. You just have to be served with it. And you aren't a friend of the judge in the court where you and your miserable scum of the earth sort are to be served.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More lies.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 26, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> That's funny considering that your little explosion never happened.
> 
> You were saying something about a big lie?


It was not my explosion. Stop attributing things I did not say to me. If that is all you are capable of why do you even post?


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 26, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Yes you are, you're a liar.
> 
> Saying that Biden is 'illegitimate' is a lie.


Saying Biden is illegitimate is the truth. You live in a post truth reality where the truth does not matter. Any society that believes lies can be changed to the truth by saying so is full of jerks and very frightened people. Both self defeating and both dooming your very existence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> It was not my explosion. Stop attributing things I did not say to me. If that is all you are capable of why do you even post?


You declared it would happen.

 Where is it?

 Yes you own it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Saying Biden is illegitimate is the truth. You live in a post truth reality where the truth does not matter. Any society that believes lies can be changed to the truth by saying so is full of jerks and very frightened people. Both self defeating and both dooming your very existence.


It is a lie.

He is legit6imate and was righteously elected THAT is the truth.

Provide some evideence to the contrary you little bitch


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 26, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> You declared it would happen.
> 
> Where is it?
> 
> Yes you own it.


The source declared. Do you know the difference?

I don't think you do.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The source declared. Do you know the difference?
> 
> I don't think you do.


Wrong you lying little sack of shit

YOU declared it YOU own it now back it up


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 26, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> It is a lie.
> 
> He is legit6imate and was righteously elected THAT is the truth.
> 
> Provide some evideence to the contrary you little bitch


Massive fraud and a massive conspiracy put Biden in office. He is illegitimate and not my president.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 26, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Wrong you lying little sack of shit
> 
> YOU declared it YOU own it now back it up


Quote me, asshole.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Massive fraud and a massive conspiracy put Biden in office. He is illegitimate and not my president.


You are a liar and there is no evidence of such fraud or conspieracy.

He is YOUR legitimate president boy


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Quote me, asshole.


" Nect 3-4 weeks will be explosive "

YOUR FUCKING WORDS


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 26, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> " Nect 3-4 weeks will be explosive "
> 
> YOUR FUCKING WORDS


Show us that post.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Show us that post.


Its the thread title which YOU WROTE and POSTED


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 26, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Its the thread title which YOU WROTE and POSTED


I repeated what the title of the article said. Of all things you morons should understand is repeating what you hear. Why am I not allowed to use their words in my title?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I repeated what the title of the article said. Of all things you morons should understand is repeating what you hear. Why am I not allowed to use their words in my title?


You posted them claiming the statement as your own and it is your claim now back it up BOY.

No one said you are not allowd to but when you do YOU OWN the CLAIM

BACK it up you lying little weasel


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 26, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> You posted them claiming the statement as your own and it is your claim now back it up BOY.
> 
> No one said you are not allowd to but when you do YOU OWN the CLAIM
> 
> BACK it up you lying little weasel


Fuck off, troll.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Fuck off, troll.


Back ut up boy where is the evidence?


----------



## Shareprofit (Aug 26, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Yes you are, you're a liar.
> 
> Saying that Biden is 'illegitimate' is a lie.


If only you had a shred of evidence.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> No. There is no going back but the future is not Biden. This illegitimate administration will destroy the Democratic party.


What happened on *30JUN21*?  What happened on *13AUG21*?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 26, 2021)

Coyote said:


> Well here we are ten weeks later...anything exploded yet?


Lastamender's theories, hopes and dreams.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Saying Biden is illegitimate is the truth. You live in a post truth reality where the truth does not matter. Any society that believes lies can be changed to the truth by saying so is full of jerks and very frightened people. Both self defeating and both dooming your very existence.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 26, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Lastamender's theories, hopes and dreams.


Hopes and dreams are what you assholes are trying to eliminate. People have no quality of life without them.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> It was not my explosion.



Were you saying something about a big lie?  How about we start with the lie that YOU posted?


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 26, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Were you saying something about a big lie?  How about we start with the lie that YOU posted?


The big lie is that there was no fraud. That is why talk of fraud was censored. That is why people lost their careers and livelihood for challenging an election. It is also why trolls like you exist.


----------



## Shareprofit (Aug 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The big lie is that there was no fraud. That is why talk of fraud was censored. That is why people lost their careers and livelihood for challenging an election. It is also why trolls like you exist.


Now is your chance to post just one piece of evidence for your fraud claims. Don't hold back hit us with it.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 26, 2021)

Shareprofit said:


> Now is your chance to post just one piece of evidence for your fraud claims. Don't hold back hit us with it.


The evidence out there has only been denied by people with no credibility. It was never heard in a court. I will offer the fact Biden got 81 million votes. That on its own proves fraud. Biden is not the most popular presidential candidate in history. To claim he is is ludicrous. Trump received 12 million more votes and the Democrats and co-conspirators panicked and seriously overplayed their hand.

Also I am convinced there was fraud, as were 7 states who sent alternative electors for Trump. You think they based that decision on no evidence?


----------



## Shareprofit (Aug 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The evidence out there has only been denied by people with no credibility. It was never heard in a court. I will offer the fact Biden got 81 million votes. That on its own proves fraud. Biden is not the most popular presidential candidate in history. To claim he is is ludicrous. Trump received 12 million more votes and the Democrats and co-conspirators panicked and seriously overplayed their hand.
> 
> Also I am convinced there was fraud, as were 7 states who sent alternative electors for Trump. You think they based that decision on no evidence?


I asked for one evidence of fraud, saying Biden was less popular is your opinion it is not evidence. This was Trump's approval right up to the election and you seriously expect us to believe he was more popular than Biden.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 26, 2021)

Shareprofit said:


> I asked for one evidence of fraud, saying Biden was less popular is your opinion it is not evidence. This was Trump's approval right up to the election and you seriously expect us to believe he was more popular than Biden.
> 
> View attachment 530975


Shove your polls up your ass. Next.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 26, 2021)

"Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive"​






 well . . . . . you weren't wrong.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The evidence out there has only been denied by people with no credibility. It was never heard in a court. I will offer the fact Biden got 81 million votes. That on its own proves fraud. Biden is not the most popular presidential candidate in history. To claim he is is ludicrous. Trump received 12 million more votes and the Democrats and co-conspirators panicked and seriously overplayed their hand.
> 
> Also I am convinced there was fraud, as were 7 states who sent alternative electors for Trump. You think they based that decision on no evidence?


There is no evidence out there.

Number of votes is NOT evidence.

No one sengt alternative electors. There is no evidence boy you have been defeated.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 26, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> There is no evidence out there.
> 
> Number of votes is NOT evidence.
> 
> No one sengt alternative electors. There is no evidence boy you have been defeated.


There is all kinds of evidence. Saying there is not makes you what has to be very painfully stupid .


----------



## Shareprofit (Aug 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The evidence out there has only been denied by people with no credibility. It was never heard in a court. I will offer the fact Biden got 81 million votes. That on its own proves fraud. Biden is not the most popular presidential candidate in history. To claim he is is ludicrous. Trump received 12 million more votes and the Democrats and co-conspirators panicked and seriously overplayed their hand.
> 
> Also I am convinced there was fraud, as were 7 states who sent alternative electors for Trump. You think they based that decision on no evidence?


I asked for one evidence of fraud, saying Biden was less popular is your opinion it is not evidence. This was Trump's approval right up to the election and you seriously expect us to believe he was more popular than Biden. View attachment 530975


Lastamender said:


> Shove your polls up your ass. Next.


And what are you going to give me one bit of evidence for this massive fraud or not. Your opinion of who won is not evidence. Go on hit me with.


----------



## Shareprofit (Aug 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> There is all kinds of evidence. Saying there is not makes you what has to be very painfully stupid .


All kinds of evidence like what, but but but  Trump got more votes. Show us some of this all kinds of evidence, you won't because you cant.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The big lie is that there was no fraud.



“Next 3-4 weeks will be explosive”

Can you show us the explosives that occurred?  Because I sure didn’t notice anything. 

Or can you admit that “Next 3-4 weeks will be explosive” was a lie?


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 26, 2021)

Shareprofit said:


> All kinds of evidence like what, but but but  Trump got more votes. Show us some of this all kinds of evidence, you won't because you cant.


When I do I hear it is debunked. The problem being it is debunked by sources with 0 credibility. They include the DOJ and the FBI. Plus the fact not one state where forensic audits have happened, or will happen, refuse to cooperate. Dominion has never cooperated. If you are too dumb to ask yourself why that is your problem.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> I'm tired of hearing what WILL happen and want to see it HAPPEN.



Nothing is going to happen. 

If you believe otherwise, then you’re just plain naive.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Also I am convinced there was fraud



What you’re convinced of doesn’t matter.

Sucks for you huh?


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 26, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Nothing is going to happen.
> 
> If you believe otherwise, then you’re just plain naive.



Who asked you?  Your opinion is worthless.  But I am tired of hearing "breaking news," first Rudi and others getting up on stage making big announcements to all fall flat, then the pillow guy having all these big "meetings" only for nothing to follow, and now audits in a few places which drag on for months and months with no seeming resolution, all the while being lied to by the media telling me it was all baseless and debunked----  mere DAYS after the election long before all of the claims were even known much less had any gone to court or investigation.

And of course YOU now telling everyone there is nothing to see when you can't possibly really KNOW that, and of course, never present anything here as basis and grounds for your conclusions.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 26, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> What you’re convinced of doesn’t matter.



No, what matters are his/her REASONS for being convinced!  Which of course you steer clear of and don't bother to ask nor refute.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Who asked you?  Your opinion is worthless.



It’s called a message board. 

If you don’t like me responding then that’s your problem, not mine.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 26, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> What you’re convinced of doesn’t matter.
> 
> Sucks for you huh?


How is being a troll working for you? I would say that sucks too.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 26, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> No, what matters are his/her REASONS for being convinced!  Which of course you steer clear of and don't bother to ask nor refute.


His.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> No, what matters are his/her REASONS for being convinced!



The reasons that convince a gullible moron don’t really matter either.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> How is being a troll working for you? I would say that sucks too.



You’re just upset that the “explosion” never happened.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 26, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> You’re just upset that the “explosion” never happened.


Disappointed is a better way to describe it. Not just with the non explosion, but stupid people like you that listen to and believe proven liars while the country is being destroyed.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Disappointed is a better way to describe it.



Well we all told you this was stupid. Maybe you should stop falling for lies.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 26, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> It’s called a message board.
> 
> If you don’t like me responding then that’s your problem, not mine.



Oh I love your responding, I only wish you actually had something to say occasionally except how everyone but YOU is wrong, and never with a shred of a reason why you are right.

And oh, since it IS a message board, maybe you should stop attacking other people's messages telling them how stupid or naive everyone but YOU are!


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> And oh, since it IS a message board, maybe you should stop attacking other people's messages telling them how stupid or naive everyone but YOU are!



No thanks. 

I think it’s funny that people are stupid enough to believe that Trump will be reinstated.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 26, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> The reasons that convince a gullible moron don’t really matter either.



Then, there is no discussing anything WITH you and you are unwilling/unable to debate much less prove anything you say is right or wrong much less anyone else.  You just TROLL others.  End of discussion.  No point reading or replying to you any more and I'll just relegate you as one more rabble to be put on IGNORE.  I'll refer you to flacaltenn who wants this to be a DISCUSSION board, maybe he can deal with you, while crying that no one can ever HAVE a real discussion here with the likes of you, who, of course, can't be bothered to discuss much less support anything you say or claim with "gullible morons."


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Then, there is no discussing anything WITH you…



That’s your issue, not mine.

I don’t care what you do.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 26, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> No thanks.
> 
> I think it’s funny that people are stupid enough to believe that Trump will be reinstated.


Who said anything about reinstatement? The trolls have posted those stories. Those are to mock and ridicule Trump supporters for what very few believe. All narrative and not fact based.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Saying Biden is illegitimate is the truth.


No, it’s a lie.

President Biden was lawfully, Constitutionally elected president in a fair, honest, accurate election.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 26, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> No, it’s a lie.
> 
> President Biden was lawfully, Constitutionally elected president in a fair, honest, accurate election.




Great!  Now share with us the proof of how you KNOW that.  And as the party of SCIENCE, you know the difference between opinion, conjecture, belief and FACT, right?


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 26, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> No, it’s a lie.
> 
> President Biden was lawfully, Constitutionally elected president in a fair, honest, accurate election.


The Constitution says we can challenge that election. The challenges were ignored and ridiculed. There is no better way to strengthen a democracy than to let it work. The Constitution says the people that did this are traitors.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The Constitution says we can challenge that election. The challenges were ignored and ridiculed. There is no better way to strengthen a democracy than to let it work. The Constitution says the people that did this are traitors.




Let's face it, if it is just a few chads, then it only takes 30 days and 300 lawyers.

But if it is a matter of challenging essentially the WHOLE election, including numerous states and major cities, right down to the very machines and software used, the company and even whether or not they are connected to the web (anyone ever get an answer on that?), our elections are a JOKE.

There is a list as long as my arm of overwhelmingly irredeemable questions needing resolved that scream FOUL.  Everyone here has seen them.  There simply is no time to even begin to pursue all that in the narrow window of litigation time our election deadlines permit.

Which is why we must fix our election system along the lines of what the Carter-Baker Commission recommended in 2005, NONE of which was ever followed up on and adopted, obviously, because those that RUN the elections don't want to give up their corrupt control of them.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2021)

toobfreak said:


> Great!  Now share with us the proof of how you KNOW that.  And as the party of SCIENCE, you know the difference between opinion, conjecture, belief and FACT, right?


Because EVERY state canvassed their ballots and lawfully certified their results; while at the same time, EVERY case of fraud that went to court, lost.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The Constitution says we can challenge that election. The challenges were ignored and ridiculed. There is no better way to strengthen a democracy than to let it work. The Constitution says the people that did this are traitors.


Up until Congress certifies the election, which happened on January 7th, 2021.


----------



## hjmick (Aug 26, 2021)

And waiting...


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 26, 2021)

Faun said:


> Because EVERY state canvassed their ballots and lawfully certified their results; while at the same time, EVERY case of fraud that went to court, lost.


Your keep repeating yourself and no one is listening but other trolls. Those are things you cannot prove happened because of the lack of credibility state election officials have. All you are saying is "they said so". Exactly what a vacuous moron would settle for after you have been lied to about virtually everything. 

The narrative has nothing to do with the truth, and it is most certainly not the truth.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 26, 2021)

hjmick said:


> And waiting...


Hope Covid doesn't get you. Keep waiting.


----------



## Faun (Aug 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Your keep repeating yourself and no one is listening but other trolls. Those are things you cannot prove happened because of the lack of credibility state election officials have. All you are saying is "they said so". Exactly what a vacuous moron would settle for after you have been lied to about virtually everything.
> 
> The narrative has nothing to do with the truth, and it is most certainly not the truth.


That you don't even know that EVERY state canvassed their ballots and EVERY state certified their results and EVERY case of fraud lost in court is yet more evidence you're out of your fucking mind, FruitLoops.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Who said anything about reinstatement?



Oh so you don’t think Trump will be reinstated. 

Excellent. I’m glad you came to that realization.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 26, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Oh so you don’t think Trump will be reinstated.
> 
> Excellent. I’m glad you came to that realization.


I never said he would be, for the tenth time, dimwit.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I never said he would be, for the tenth time, dimwit.



Aw you’re upset. It’s going to be ok. 

Biden will be your president for the next 3+ years. I’m so glad we agree on that.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 26, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Aw you’re upset. It’s going to be ok.
> 
> Biden will be your president for the next 3+ years. I’m so glad we agree on that.


Wrong again. Biden has never been my president and he never will be. That goes for the dicksucker VP. too.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Wrong again. Biden has never been my president and he never will be.



Actually he is. You’re just upset about it.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 26, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Actually he is. You’re just upset about it.


You do not decide who I think is my president. Give it up. You can only lose.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You do not decide who I think is my president.



What you THINK doesn’t actually matter. You can think whatever you want. The fact remains that Biden IS your president. 

Does that make you upset?  I think it does.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 26, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> What you THINK doesn’t actually matter. You can think whatever you want. The fact remains that Biden IS your president.
> 
> Does that make you upset?  I think it does.


Wrong again. What you think does not matter to me. Biden is illegitimate and therefore no one's president. He is an appointed hack put there to do what he is told. You are here to shut up and obey and you are doing a great job.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 26, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Biden is illegitimate and therefore no one's president.



Nah.  He's the president and you're just upset about it.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 26, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Nah.  He's the president and you're just upset about it.


I'm trying to figure out whose sock puppet she/he is.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 27, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> There is all kinds of evidence. Saying there is not makes you what has to be very painfully stupid .


No there is not.

There is no evidence you liar.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Aug 27, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The Constitution says we can challenge that election. The challenges were ignored and ridiculed. There is no better way to strengthen a democracy than to let it work. The Constitution says the people that did this are traitors.


President Biden was lawfully, Constitutionally elected president in a fair, honest, accurate election.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 28, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Wrong again. Biden has never been my president and he never will be. That goes for the dicksucker VP. too.


Yes he is and your claioms are proven to be garbage.

Where is your evidence boy? So far you have failed to produce any


----------



## bodecea (Aug 28, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Hopes and dreams are what you assholes are trying to eliminate. People have no quality of life without them.


So, what happened to your hopes and dreams on *30JUN21* and *13AUG21*?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 28, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The evidence out there has only been denied by people with no credibility. It was never heard in a court. I will offer the fact Biden got 81 million votes. That on its own proves fraud. Biden is not the most popular presidential candidate in history. To claim he is is ludicrous. Trump received 12 million more votes and the Democrats and co-conspirators panicked and seriously overplayed their hand.
> 
> Also I am convinced there was fraud, as were 7 states who sent alternative electors for Trump. You think they based that decision on no evidence?


Where is your evidence?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 28, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Shove your polls up your ass. Next.


Where is your evidence?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 28, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> There is all kinds of evidence. Saying there is not makes you what has to be very painfully stupid .


Where is your evidence?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 28, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> When I do I hear it is debunked. The problem being it is debunked by sources with 0 credibility. They include the DOJ and the FBI. Plus the fact not one state where forensic audits have happened, or will happen, refuse to cooperate. Dominion has never cooperated. If you are too dumb to ask yourself why that is your problem.


Where is your evidence?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 28, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> It’s called a message board.
> 
> If you don’t like me responding then that’s your problem, not mine.


He can always run away and put people on IGNORE.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 28, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> How is being a troll working for you? I would say that sucks too.


Where is your evidence?


----------



## bodecea (Aug 28, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The Constitution says we can challenge that election. The challenges were ignored and ridiculed. There is no better way to strengthen a democracy than to let it work. The Constitution says the people that did this are traitors.


Where is your evidence to challenge that election with?

This looks more like your challenge:


----------



## bodecea (Aug 28, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Hope Covid doesn't get you. Keep waiting.


You keep lying and lying....where is your evidence?


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 28, 2021)

bodecea said:


> You keep lying and lying....where is your evidence?


You are the one lying. That is why you are here, trying to turn a lie into the truth. It will not work. There was massive and very obvious fraud.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 28, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Where is your evidence?


The ballots in AZ. are evidence.


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The ballots in AZ. are evidence.


LOLOL 

The ones you haven't seen and have yet to appear in a report?


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Wrong again. Biden has never been my president and he never will be. That goes for the dicksucker VP. too.


LOL

Well either he is your president or you're not a U.S. citizen.  Which is it?


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 28, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> The ones you haven't seen and have yet to appear in a report?


Yep.


----------



## Winco (Aug 29, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Wrong again. Biden has never been my president and he never will be.


Do you remember when you laughed at people saying "trump is not my president."
I do.
It happened daily.

So, you saying "Biden has never been my president and he never will be."  just brings me more JOY.


----------



## Winco (Aug 29, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You are the one lying. That is why you are here, trying to turn a lie into the truth. It will not work. There was massive and very obvious fraud.


LLLOOLLOLLOOLLOLLLOLL

Still no PRESENTED evidence.
Sure, you claim there is evidence, albeit, FAKE, but WHY is none of your FAKE evidence being reported.  Reported as REAL Breaking News.  And not this bullshit FAKE NEWS.





also: ........ trump is FAKE NEWS.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 30, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I am sure the attacks on the source will be the most important thing to some, not what was said.
> Bernie Kerik: Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive – Will Vindicate Everything We’ve Been Saying – Election Was Stolen​
> 
> 
> ...


Any arrests yet?


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2021)

*What Lastamender sees...*






*What really happens...*


----------



## bodecea (Aug 30, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You are the one lying. That is why you are here, trying to turn a lie into the truth. It will not work. There was massive and very obvious fraud.


What happened on *30JUN21*?   Oh, you lied.   
What happened on *13AUG21*?   Oh, you lied.
You con-tinue to lie.   I'm hoping that people around you have learned not to trust you at all.  That would be wise of them.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 30, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The ballots in AZ. are evidence.


What about the ballots in AZ?   The FACT they exist?    Try again, liar.


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2021)

bodecea said:


> What about the ballots in AZ?   The FACT they exist?    Try again, liar.


LOL

That fool already confessed he's never seen them or a report about them. Meaning everything he's been saying about them for the last 5 months is purely made up.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 30, 2021)

Roughly 43,000 absentee ballot counted in DeKalb County in 2020 violated chain of custody rule
					

More than 70% of the 61,731 absentee ballots put in drop boxes were counted, certified despite violating chain of custody requirements.




					justthenews.com
				




You cannot count illegal ballots. Those ballots were and are illegal. Bye bye Biden victory in GA.


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Roughly 43,000 absentee ballot counted in DeKalb County in 2020 violated chain of custody rule
> 
> 
> More than 70% of the 61,731 absentee ballots put in drop boxes were counted, certified despite violating chain of custody requirements.
> ...


You already admitted you possess zero proof of any illegal ballots.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 30, 2021)

Faun said:


> You already admitted you possess zero proof of any illegal ballots.


I did not do the audits. I do not possess any evidence, the auditors do. There was massive fraud or you would not be here.


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I did not do the audits. I do not possess any evidence, the auditors do. There was massive fraud or you would not be here.


You're lying. You're claiming there are illegal ballots yet you have no evidence there are illegal ballots.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 30, 2021)

Faun said:


> You're lying. You're claiming there are illegal ballots yet you have no evidence there are illegal ballots.


I have the fact that some state senators started a petition because of illegal votes to decertify the AZ. election. Those senators know more about than you do.

Do you really think those illegal ballots are not there? Think again. What are you worried about?


----------



## Faun (Aug 30, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I have the fact that some state senators started a petition because of illegal votes to decertify the AZ. election. Those senators know more about than you do.
> 
> Do you really think those illegal ballots are not there? Think again. What are you worried about?


They have also seen neither illegal ballots nor a final report on the issue. And again, you have NO evidence. Meaning your claims are utter bullshit. And you've been making these claims, based on NO evidence, for at least 5 months now -- and you still have NO evidence to corroborate anything you're claiming.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 30, 2021)

Faun said:


> They have also seen neither illegal ballots nor a final report on the issue. And again, you have NO evidence. Meaning your claims are utter bullshit. And you've been making these claims, based on NO evidence, for at least 5 months now -- and you still have NO evidence to corroborate anything you're claiming.


If that is the case why are you here? You repeating yourself does nothing to deter the fact there was massive fraud and the illegal ballots will expose it. Everything is being done to stop the audit report from being released. Why is that? Why are the routers still being withheld?

If there was no fraud the routers will show that. Why not let the auditors prove there was no fraud for you? Dominion could really prove there was no fraud by supplying their source codes, why aren't they?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 30, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> If that is the case why are you here? You repeating yourself does nothing to deter the fact there was massive fraud and the illegal ballots will expose it. Everything is being done to stop the audit report from being released. Why is that? Why are the routers still being withheld?
> 
> If there was no fraud the routers will show that. Why not let the auditors prove there was no fraud for you? Dominion could really prove there was no fraud by supplying their source codes, why aren't they?


I dont know why he is here but I am here to prove you a liar and coward

There was no massive fraud and no illegal ballots and you are a lying treasonous sack of shit/

Biden was legallyu and rightyeously elected and he is your predsident 

THAT IS REALITY and in YOUR FACE


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 30, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> I dont know why he is here but I am here to prove you a liar and coward
> 
> There was no massive fraud and no illegal ballots and you are a lying treasonous sack of shit/
> 
> ...


You cannot prove a thing.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 30, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Roughly 43,000 absentee ballot counted in DeKalb County in 2020 violated chain of custody rule
> 
> 
> More than 70% of the 61,731 absentee ballots put in drop boxes were counted, certified despite violating chain of custody requirements.
> ...


I just checked...Biden still won Georgia.  LOL.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 30, 2021)

candycorn said:


> I just checked...Biden still won Georgia.  LOL.


Illegally.


----------



## candycorn (Aug 30, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Illegally.


Nope legally.  
He's YOUR president.  

You now have permission to whine like a little bitch.


----------



## Winco (Aug 30, 2021)

So, no new update?
Just the usual, "I have no Facts, but I heard from a friend that has other friends" that say there was obvious massive fraud.  

What a fucking joke.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 30, 2021)

He must have meant that volcano in Iceland









						A trip to Iceland's newest volcano, Geldingadalir
					

A new volcano has erupted into existence in Iceland. Bill Whitaker reports on the mesmerizing scenes.




					www.cbsnews.com


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 30, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You cannot prove a thing.


I dont have to prove anything.

The burden is on you and you failed


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 31, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Nope legally.
> He's YOUR president.
> 
> You now have permission to whine like a little bitch.


No. He is not my president. There aint one thing you can do about that.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 31, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> No. He is not my president. There aint one thing you can do about that.


Yes he is

That is reality and you have to live with it


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 31, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> No. He is not my president. There aint one thing you can do about that.


He is your president.  You're just upset about that.


----------



## westwall (Aug 31, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> He is your president.  You're just upset about that.





Nah, xiden is merely the resident.  He's nothing more than a houseplant.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 31, 2021)

westwall said:


> Nah, xiden is merely the resident.  He's nothing more than a houseplant.



Nah, he’s your president.  You just don’t like it and it makes you upset.  

Sucks for you huh?


----------



## candycorn (Aug 31, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> No. He is not my president. There aint one thing you can do about that.


I can laugh at you...like everyone else does.


----------



## westwall (Aug 31, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Nah, he’s your president.  You just don’t like it and it makes you upset.
> 
> Sucks for you huh?





What upsets me is the stolen election.  You morons lie through your teeth, but you all know it was stolen.

That was the death of the Republic.

Now I am curious to see what comes next.

A dictatorship like you loons want, or the birth of a new Republic.

Either way it turns out, you idiots are not going to enjoy it.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 31, 2021)

westwall said:


> What upsets me is the stolen election.



Would you like a tissue?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 31, 2021)

westwall said:


> What upsets me is the stolen election.  You morons lie through your teeth, but you all know it was stolen.
> 
> That was the death of the Republic.
> 
> ...


It was not stolen and you know it.

NO one has been able to show evidence it was stolen. That is a fact in your face and the world knows it,.

You are a liar plain and simple.


----------



## westwall (Aug 31, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> It was not stolen and you know it.
> 
> NO one has been able to show evidence it was stolen. That is a fact in your face and the world knows it,.
> 
> You are a liar plain and simple.





It WAS stolen, and the whole thinking world knows it.

You are nothing more than a paid Chinese stooge.  Thus you are paid to lie.

We are not stupid like you. 

You should read some history.   Especially what dictators do to the useful idiots who got them into power.

Here's a hint, dumbass....you all get killed.


----------



## westwall (Aug 31, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Would you like a tissue?





Nah, I will just laugh when your bosses line you up against the wall and kill you.

Like they have always done when they win.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> No. He is not my president. There aint one thing you can do about that.


LOL

No one has to do anything about it. You already took care of it by confessing you're not a U.S. citizen.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2021)

westwall said:


> Nah, xiden is merely the resident.  He's nothing more than a houseplant.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2021)

westwall said:


> What upsets me is the stolen election.  You morons lie through your teeth, but you all know it was stolen.
> 
> That was the death of the Republic.
> 
> ...


*Cheers!




*


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2021)

westwall said:


> It WAS stolen, and the whole thinking world knows it.
> 
> You are nothing more than a paid Chinese stooge.  Thus you are paid to lie.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peace (Aug 31, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> No one has to do anything about it. You already took care of it by confessing you're not a U.S. citizen.



And yet those like you proclaimed Trump was not your President for the four years he was President just because Trump didn’t win the Popular Vote in 2016…

Sooo, let be clear the poster is acting just like the left did during Trump four years and they have every right to be as ignorant as you were!


----------



## Peace (Aug 31, 2021)

Faun said:


> *Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will repost that image for you in 2022 and 2024 when the GOP take back the House, Senate and Oval Office…


----------



## Peace (Aug 31, 2021)

It has been almost two months since this thread has been created, so let be clear Trump will never be reinstated but if he runs in 2024 he will win the Electoral College that year!


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> And yet those like you proclaimed Trump was not your President for the four years he was President just because Trump didn’t win the Popular Vote in 2016…
> 
> Sooo, let be clear the poster is acting just like the left did during Trump four years and they have every right to be as ignorant as you were!


Those like me? I never denied he was my president. Guess they're not as like me as you hallucinate.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2021)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> I will repost that image for you in 2022 and 2024 when the GOP take back the House, Senate and Oval Office…


LOLOL 

You do that. In the meantime,  thanks for letting me know I struck a nerve with that.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 31, 2021)

westwall said:


> It WAS stolen, and the whole thinking world knows it.
> 
> You are nothing more than a paid Chinese stooge.  Thus you are paid to lie.
> 
> ...


It was not stolen and no one with any intelligence believes it was.

Yes yoiu are fucking stupid.

You are wrong and you have no evidence.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 31, 2021)

westwall said:


> Nah, I will just laugh when your bosses line you up against the wall and kill you.



And you think that’s going to happen under Biden’s term?

You have quite the imagination there, snowflake.


----------



## westwall (Aug 31, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> And you think that’s going to happen under Biden’s term?
> 
> You have quite the imagination there, snowflake.





No, xiden is a houseplant.  The next government to take over, which is coming soon, will determine what course this country takes.

If you weren't such a historical cripple you would know that.


----------



## westwall (Aug 31, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> It was not stolen and no one with any intelligence believes it was.
> 
> Yes yoiu are fucking stupid.
> 
> You are wrong and you have no evidence.





Real facts prove otherwise.  Don't worry little nazi, you will learn your fate soon enough.

Enjoy your ignorance while you can.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 31, 2021)

westwall said:


> Real facts prove otherwise.  Don't worry little nazi, you will learn your fate soon enough.
> 
> Enjoy your ignorance while you can.


Real facts do not prove otherwise
Evidence proves you are a treasonous little liar

Biden is your president the election was not stolen that is FACT in your face and you cannot present evidence otherwise.

Take Trumps ball sack out of your mouth and face reality boy


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 31, 2021)

westwall said:


> No, xiden is a houseplant.  The next government to take over, which is coming soon, will determine what course this country takes.
> 
> If you weren't such a historical cripple you would know that.



Settle down there, snowflake. Let’s get your whiny temper tantrum in order. 

You said my bosses will line me against the wall and kill me. When exactly is this supposed to happen? 

Let’s get some specific details to your idiotic bullshit.

You Trumpsters get so dramatic when you’re upset.


----------



## westwall (Aug 31, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Real facts do not prove otherwise
> Evidence proves you are a treasonous little liar
> 
> Biden is your president the election was not stolen that is FACT in your face and you cannot present evidence otherwise.
> ...






No, five swing states stopping the vote counting at the same time is called conspiracy.  The only traitor is you.  And you will ultimately pay the price for your treason.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Aug 31, 2021)

westwall said:


> No, five swing states stopping the vote counting at the same time is called conspiracy.  The only traitor is you.  And you will ultimately pay the price for your treason.


They did not.

You are a liar and have no evidence


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2021)

westwall said:


> No, five swing states stopping the vote counting at the same time is called conspiracy.  The only traitor is you.  And you will ultimately pay the price for your treason.


Never happened.









						Fact check: List of partly false statements on the 2020 election
					

Social media users have been sharing a long post online that contains various claims about the 2020 election. The list contains a mixture of opinion and mostly false information this article seeks to address.




					www.reuters.com
				




_STATES STOPPED COUNTING

The posts start with the claim that these five states took a three-hour shutdown in which they “found enough votes for Biden to catch Trump.” There is no evidence to show that any of these states took a three-hour break from counting votes.

Wisconsin did not stop counting on election night. In an elections update video posted on YouTube by PBS NewsHour ( here ), Meagan Wolfe, administrator of the Wisconsin Elections Commission, can be heard saying at the 1:18 minute mark: “Our municipal and county clerks have worked tirelessly throughout the night to make sure that every valid ballot has been counted and reported accurately.”

Michigan did not stop counting ballots. Politifact reported that Tracy Wimmer, director of media relations for the Michigan Secretary of State, said: "At no point has the counting process stopped since it began at 7 a.m. yesterday morning (Nov. 3), which was when, per Michigan election law, it could begin.” ( here )

ADVERTISEMENT

Misunderstandings over tally updates stopping temporarily on election night in Philadelphia are explained in a Reuters Fact Check ( here ) .

North Carolina did stop counting votes on election night, but it was not due to voter fraud. Local television station WSOC-TV reported that Karen Brinson Bell, executive director of the state elections board, said: “North Carolina stopped counting votes on election night because there were no more votes to count that night” and added: “With very few exceptions, North Carolina’s election results will not change until November 12 or 13, when all mail-in ballots are received and counted by each county.” ( here )

The Nevada Secretary of State released a statement explaining that the state did not stop counting ballots and that the “counting of ballots is ongoing and will continue until every cast ballot is counted.” ( here )_​


----------



## westwall (Aug 31, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Settle down there, snowflake. Let’s get your whiny temper tantrum in order.
> 
> You said my bosses will line me against the wall and kill me. When exactly is this supposed to happen?
> 
> ...





Oh, I am not having a tantrum.  I am merely a student of history, something you either have never paid attention to, or somehow think that the new regime will magically spare you.  They won't.  Useful idiots are only useful once.  Then they are a threat to the new order.

Take a look at what the North Vietnamese did to their ostensible allies, the Viet Cong, in the south.

It wasn't pretty.

That will be your fate.


----------



## westwall (Aug 31, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> They did not.
> 
> You are a liar and have no evidence






We have loads of evidence that the corrupt Courts would not allow to be presented.  You are worried that if the evidence is ever allowed you are screwed.  Well, get ready little nazi.


----------



## westwall (Aug 31, 2021)

Faun said:


> Never happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






You can try and rewrite history all you want (that is what fascists, like you, do, ALL of the time).  But those of us who were watching in real time.  Millions upon millions of us, know that you are lying.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 31, 2021)

westwall said:


> Oh, I am not having a tantrum.  I am merely a student of history…



Ok, student of history. You can answer the question now. 

You said my bosses will line me against the wall and kill me. When exactly is this supposed to happen?

Don’t be a coward. Answer the question this time.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2021)

westwall said:


> We have loads of evidence that the corrupt Courts would not allow to be presented.  You are worried that if the evidence is ever allowed you are screwed.  Well, get ready little nazi.


LOLOL 

Dumbfuck, you don't even have any evidence outside of the courts. All you have are unfounded claims which have been debunked.


----------



## Faun (Aug 31, 2021)

westwall said:


> You can try and rewrite history all you want (that is what fascists, like you, do, ALL of the time).  But those of us who were watching in real time.  Millions upon millions of us, know that you are lying.


It's called reality. You should try it sometime. The link I gave contains links confirming what occurred in each of those states.


----------



## Paulie (Aug 31, 2021)

Faun said:


> Never happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We watched it happen live on television while it was happening. It’s cute that you have a media source claiming it didn’t happen but that’s the problem with you and many other people in this world.. you trust someone else’s word over your own 2 fucking eyes.  Don’t bother replying I couldn’t care less about continuing this discussion beyond that.


----------



## westwall (Aug 31, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Ok, student of history. You can answer the question now.
> 
> You said my bosses will line me against the wall and kill me. When exactly is this supposed to happen?
> 
> Don’t be a coward. Answer the question this time.






If the fascist takeover of this country is successful, you will be placed up against the wall within the month.  That's why people like me are fighting like hell to educate the masses about the evils of fascism.  It's not that we like you, we really don't, but, unlike you, we believe in the COTUS which says you are free to speak your mind.  You don't, you wish to silence everyone who disagrees with you.  That IS fascism.  

So if we win you get to keep living and spewing your nonsense.  If we lose, so do you.


----------



## westwall (Aug 31, 2021)

Faun said:


> It's called reality. You should try it sometime. The link I gave contains links confirming what occurred in each of those states.






That's funny, you have to control what other people say to support your version of reality.

I don't.  I don't care what inane bullshit you spew.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 31, 2021)

westwall said:


> If the fascist takeover of this country is successful, you will be placed up against the wall within the month.



So the fascist takeover hasn’t happened yet. What specifically will indicate that the fascist takeover is successful?  You gave me a specific time frame after a very vague event. 

Do you actually listen to yourself?  You’re sooooo dramatic.


----------



## westwall (Aug 31, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> So the fascist takeover hasn’t happened yet. What specifically will indicate that the fascist takeover is successful?  You gave me a specific time frame after a very vague event.
> 
> Do you actually listen to yourself?  You’re sooooo dramatic.





Not yet.  But the Dems are trying real hard.  No, I am not dramatic at all.  I am a realist, and YOU are an idiot.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 31, 2021)

westwall said:


> Not yet.  But the Dems are trying real hard.  No, I am not dramatic at all.  I am a realist, and YOU are an idiot.



No you aren’t a realist. You think I will be lined up against the wall and killed. That’s not going to happen.  

You’re a drama queen.


----------



## westwall (Aug 31, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> No you aren’t a realist. You think I will be lined up against the wall and killed. That’s not going to happen.
> 
> You’re a drama queen.




History says you are wrong.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 31, 2021)

westwall said:


> History says you are wrong.



Yea?  When am I going to be lined up against a wall and killed?  Within the next 3 months? Within the next year?  Give me something specific. 

You’re an overly emotional retard.


----------



## westwall (Aug 31, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Yea?  When am I going to be lined up against a wall and killed?  Within the next 3 months? Within the next year?  Give me something specific.
> 
> You’re an overly emotional retard.





I can't give a specific time silly girl.  THAT would be an emotional response.  All I can do I educate you on historical outcomes. 

Instead of reading Zinn, or chomskey, you should read some real history.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 31, 2021)

westwall said:


> I can't give a specific time silly girl.  THAT would be an emotional response.  All I can do I educate you on historical outcomes.
> 
> Instead of reading Zinn, or chomskey, you should read some real history.



Big surprise, you can’t give a specific answer for your idiotic bullshit. 

This country has a long history of electing presidents and not having people lined up against a wall and killed. 

Thanks for playing, retard. You tried.


----------



## westwall (Aug 31, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Big surprise, you can’t give a specific answer for your idiotic bullshit.
> 
> This country has a long history of electing presidents and not having people lined up against a wall and killed.
> 
> Thanks for playing, retard. You tried.





Electing, yes.  Stealing.  No.  Once the dems graduated to stealing elections they put us on the road to fascism.

But you're too stupid to figure that out.

I'm not.


----------



## DrLove (Aug 31, 2021)

Well Lastamender - that prediction didn’t work out so well for Bernie the Felon - And it hasn’t worked out so well for you either.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 31, 2021)

westwall said:


> Electing, yes.  Stealing.  No.  Once the dems graduated to stealing elections they put us on the road to fascism.



This country has a history of crybaby sore losers.  

You're just upset that you lost.  To the point that you're making up idiotic bullshit that even you can't defend.  

Go wipe your tears for me, snowflake.


----------



## DrLove (Aug 31, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> So the fascist takeover hasn’t happened yet. What specifically will indicate that the fascist takeover is successful?  You gave me a specific time frame after a very vague event.
> 
> Do you actually listen to yourself?  You’re sooooo dramatic.



Another phony keyboard warrior in a basement yelling upstairs for a Hot Pocket


----------



## westwall (Aug 31, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> This country has a history of crybaby sore losers.
> 
> You're just upset that you lost.  To the point that you're making up idiotic bullshit that even you can't defend.
> 
> Go wipe your tears for me, snowflake.





Nah, I don't cry over stolen elections, I work to make it impossible for it to happen again.

You are the Party of weepers.  Snowflakes are the ones who try and silence the opinions of others.

Hello snowflake.


----------



## Toro (Aug 31, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I am sure the attacks on the source will be the most important thing to some, not what was said.
> Bernie Kerik: Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive – Will Vindicate Everything We’ve Been Saying – Election Was Stolen​
> 
> 
> ...



Hey rube

The “next 3-4 months” weren’t explosive.  Your Orange God was not reinstated. 

Are you still donating to the grifters rather than not paying your child support?


----------



## DrLove (Aug 31, 2021)

westwall said:


> Nah, I don't cry over stolen elections, I work to make it impossible for it to happen again.
> 
> You are the Party of weepers.  Snowflakes are the ones who try and silence the opinions of others.
> 
> Hello snowflake.



Facts normally trump opinions. You should try to find a few.


----------



## Toro (Aug 31, 2021)

DrLove said:


> Facts normally trump opinions. You should try to find a few.


 westeaaaaaah is a very emotional snowflake who is unable to deal with his emotions


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 31, 2021)

westwall said:


> Nah, I don't cry over stolen elections…



You’re whining like a little bitch because your guy lost. And you’re making up bullshit that you can’t back up. Yea you’re acting super rational there, crybaby. 

Go wipe your tears.


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 31, 2021)

Toro said:


> Hey rube
> 
> The “next 3-4 months” weren’t explosive.  Your Orange God was not reinstated.
> 
> Are you still donating to the grifters rather than not paying your child support?


Hey dumbass. No one is forgetting the fraud. Your lie failed.


----------



## westwall (Aug 31, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> You’re whining like a little bitch because your guy lost. And you’re making up bullshit that you can’t back up.
> 
> Yea you’re acting super rational there, crybaby. Go wipe your tears.





Ahhh, you poor little snowflake you!  What the hell, 4 Jake Starkey socks in one thread!


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 31, 2021)

westwall said:


> Ahhh, you poor little snowflake you!



I’m not the one upset about the last election, retard.


----------



## DrLove (Aug 31, 2021)

Toro said:


> westeaaaaaah is a very emotional snowflake who is unable to deal with his emotions



Should I call, or have you already handled?


----------



## Toro (Aug 31, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Hey dumbass. No one is forgetting the fraud. Your lie failed.



You snowflake rubes certainly aren’t forgetting the pathetic fraudit!

LOL

Cults gonna cult!


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 31, 2021)

westwall said:


> Ahhh, you poor little snowflake you!  What the hell, 4 Jake Starkey socks in one thread!


You still crying over Drumpf getting his ass whipped by Biden?  Damn dude!


----------



## Winco (Aug 31, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Hey dumbass. No one is forgetting the fraud. Your lie failed.


Keep Digging.
You are only going SOUTH dumb ass. 
Each week bring me, personally, more pleasure to watch you fail, but EVEN MORE PLEASURE, watching you try to defend this wreck.  

Give us the NEW explosive deadline.


----------



## Asclepias (Aug 31, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Hey dumbass. No one is forgetting the fraud. Your lie failed.


Anything explode yet on the Kraken front?


----------



## DrLove (Aug 31, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> Anything explode yet on the Kraken front?


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 31, 2021)

Winco said:


> Keep Digging.
> You are only going SOUTH dumb ass.
> Each week bring me, personally, more pleasure to watch you fail, but EVEN MORE PLEASURE, watching you try to defend this wreck.
> 
> Give us the NEW explosive deadline.


Why are you here? If you are so sure there is nothing to it why would you keep this up? Your lie is not believed. The election was stolen.


----------



## Winco (Aug 31, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Why are you here? If you are so sure there is nothing to it why would you keep this up? Your lie is not believed. The election was stolen.


You are EXACTLY why I'm here.
Your deflections are delicious.  
You provide me your tears of joy.  JOY I SAY.


----------



## westwall (Aug 31, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> I’m not the one upset about the last election, retard.





That's because you're a fascist.

Duh!


----------



## westwall (Aug 31, 2021)

Asclepias said:


> You still crying over Drumpf getting his ass whipped by Biden?  Damn dude!




Stolen isn't whipped silly gurl.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Aug 31, 2021)

westwall said:


> That's because you're a fascist.
> 
> Duh!



More baseless bullshit. You’re clearly not taking this well.


----------



## westwall (Sep 1, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> More baseless bullshit. You’re clearly not taking this well.





Ahhh, poor widdle fascist doesn't like being called out for his Nazi proclivities...

I'm enjoying watching you silly people squirm and try and obfuscate. 

Priceless.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Sep 1, 2021)

westwall said:


> Ahhh, poor widdle fascist doesn't like being called out for his Nazi proclivities...



Lmao. Look at what you resort to. All because you lost the last election. 

You’re absolutely pathetic.


----------



## westwall (Sep 1, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Lmao. Look at what you resort to. All because you lost the last election.
> 
> You’re absolutely pathetic.




I am not the one demanding dissenting voices be silenced.  That's you, pussy.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Sep 1, 2021)

westwall said:


> I am not the one demanding dissenting voices be silenced.  That's you, pussy.



Where did I demand that dissenting voices be silenced?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 1, 2021)

westwall said:


> We have loads of evidence that the corrupt Courts would not allow to be presented.  You are worried that if the evidence is ever allowed you are screwed.  Well, get ready little nazi.


You do not have  any evidence at all.

There was no evidence refused by the courts the courts rejected pleas whjich had no evidence.'

Give it up homsexual boy there is no evidence and you are beatren and proven wrong


----------



## westwall (Sep 1, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> You do not have  any evidence at all.
> 
> There was no evidence refused by the courts the courts rejected pleas whjich had no evidence.'
> 
> Give it up homsexual boy there is no evidence and you are beatren and proven wrong





Wow, the sock puppet is so vexed it can't spell.  Resorting to calling me gay is truly pathetic.   I could care less.  I used to play piano in a gay bar in North Hollywood when I was in college. 

They tipped well!


----------



## westwall (Sep 1, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Where did I demand that dissenting voices be silenced?




You have said facetube is correct to censor hate speech and false info.

Funny when the false info CAME from the CDC.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Sep 1, 2021)

westwall said:


> You have said facetube is correct to censor hate speech and false info.
> 
> Funny when the false info CAME from the CDC.



I think they can run their business how they want as long as it’s within the law.  If you don’t like their rules then go somewhere else. 

I have no problem with dissenting opinions on a different platform.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 1, 2021)

westwall said:


> Wow, the sock puppet is so vexed it can't spell.  Resorting to calling me gay is truly pathetic.   I could care less.  I used to play piano in a gay bar in North Hollywood when I was in college.
> 
> They tipped well!


As is your calling someone a nazi. So stop whining like a bitch over being called a faggot

Also you have no evidennce and neither does anyone


----------



## westwall (Sep 1, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> I think they can run their business how they want as long as it’s within the law.  If you don’t like their rules then go somewhere else.
> 
> I have no problem with dissenting opinions on a different platform.





They are conspiring with the Whitehouse to censor info.

That's illegal.


----------



## westwall (Sep 1, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> As is your calling someone a nazi. So stop whining like a bitch over being called a faggot
> 
> Also you have no evidennce and neither does anyone





You call YOURSELF a nazi you fucking moron.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 1, 2021)

westwall said:


> You call YOURSELF a nazi you fucking moron.


You are a liar 

I never have and in fact you lie about evidence


There is none you immature pittle piece of shit and the election was not stolen


----------



## XponentialChaos (Sep 1, 2021)

westwall said:


> They are conspiring with the Whitehouse to censor info.
> 
> That's illegal.



Just go somewhere else if you don’t like it. 

You just like to whine. Everyone is out to get you. You’re such a victim.


----------



## westwall (Sep 1, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Just go somewhere else if you don’t like it.
> 
> You just like to whine. Everyone is out to get you. You’re such a victim.





I love my country.  You hate it so much you leave.  We don't need useless pieces of crap, like you, here.

Tell you what, I will pay to move you to Venezuela,  and that will open up a spot for a Venezuelan refugee to take your place.

But, you can't ever come back.


----------



## westwall (Sep 1, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> You are a liar
> 
> I never have and in fact you lie about evidence
> 
> ...






Ummmm, it's IN YOUR FUCKING NAME YOU RETARD!


----------



## Asclepias (Sep 1, 2021)

westwall said:


> Stolen isn't whipped silly gurl.


Nothing was stolen. Drumpf and you just got your asses whipped and you can't get over it.  If you have some evidence the election was stolen why dont you help out and present it to the court?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Sep 1, 2021)

westwall said:


> I love my country.  You hate it so much you leave.



I love it here. I’ve never been more proud of this country for getting Trump out of office.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 1, 2021)

westwall said:


> Ummmm, it's IN YOUR FUCKING NAME YOU RETARD!


Cant tell the difference between a sit com character and a nazi. No wonder you are so dumb as to claim the election was stolen


----------



## westwall (Sep 1, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Cant tell the difference between a sit com character and a nazi. No wonder you are so dumb as to claim the election was stolen





You proudly claim to be a nazi.  It’s in your name.  No wonder you're so stupid.


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2021)

Paulie said:


> We watched it happen live on television while it was happening. It’s cute that you have a media source claiming it didn’t happen but that’s the problem with you and many other people in this world.. you trust someone else’s word over your own 2 fucking eyes.  Don’t bother replying I couldn’t care less about continuing this discussion beyond that.


Bullshit.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 1, 2021)

westwall said:


> You proudly claim to be a nazi.  It’s in your name.  No wonder you're so stupid.


Clearly you have a reading comprehension problem and no you illiterate dumbass it is not.

but in addition to being a liar and coward you are a self admitted cock gobbler


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2021)

westwall said:


> That's funny, you have to control what other people say to support your version of reality.
> 
> I don't.  I don't care what inane bullshit you spew.


Watch as I prove yet again you're insane...

You claim 5 states stopped counting all at the same time AND you claimed you watched that happen; which means there would be video of such a thing had it actually happened.

Prove it. Post the video(s) of 5 states stopping their counting....


----------



## westwall (Sep 1, 2021)

Faun said:


> Bullshit.




Yes, you are indeed full of bull poo.

But millions of us watched it happen live.

You can't lie your way out of this.


----------



## westwall (Sep 1, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Clearly you have a reading comprehension problem and no you illiterate dumbass it is not.
> 
> but in addition to being a liar and coward you are a self admitted cock gobbler






Oh, poor little homophobe nazi you thinks that insult is going to bother me?..

Get stuffed you clown.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 1, 2021)

westwall said:


> Yes, you are indeed full of bull poo.
> 
> But millions of us watched it happen live.
> 
> You can't lie your way out of this.


Everyone watched Biden win fair and square live.

You know it too gay boy


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 1, 2021)

westwall said:


> Oh, poor little homophobe nazi you thinks that insult is going to bother me?..
> 
> Get stuffed you clown.


Thats why you cannot stop whining about it liar.

How does trump ball sack taste now that he was righteously defeated by Biden?


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 1, 2021)

Still waiting and will forevah..


----------



## Faun (Sep 1, 2021)

westwall said:


> Yes, you are indeed full of bull poo.
> 
> But millions of us watched it happen live.
> 
> You can't lie your way out of this.


LOL

You can't post video of what you claim you saw which proves you're a nutcase.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 5, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I am sure the attacks on the source will be the most important thing to some, not what was said.
> Bernie Kerik: Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive – Will Vindicate Everything We’ve Been Saying – Election Was Stolen​
> 
> 
> ...


Any arrests yet?


----------



## Winco (Sep 6, 2021)

Where are we at in this AZ audit?

1). Still happening?
2)  It's over, but the RWI's are embarrassed, so they drop the subject\
3)  Any day now. or at least within the NEXT 3-4 weeks.......Explosive Baby.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

Winco said:


> Where are we at in this AZ audit?
> 
> 1). Still happening?
> 2)  It's over, but the RWI's are embarrassed, so they drop the subject\
> 3)  Any day now. or at least within the NEXT 3-4 weeks.......Explosive Baby.


No one is dropping the subject. There are more audits coming. The AZ. information is being blocked. Why is that?

_Now I’m very, very glad about this because we all know that the *Democrats do not want this report released at all. *And we all know that this is probably going to end up in court at some point. The state senate has nine people working on that audit and legal team, and once that team is satisfied with the report, they are going to release it to the Senate Judiciary Committee that issued the subpoenas and to the public.








						AZ Audit UPDATE: Report Analysis Will Be Released Very Soon! Audit Opponents OUT IN FULL FORCE! - The True Defender !
					

Today, the AZ Senate audit and the legal team began analyzing the audit report delivered to them this Monday. The Gateway Pundit shared that they examine the report and look for clarity, accuracy, and documentation proof. Then, they will make a clear, accurate, and proven report to share with...




					thetruedefender.com
				



_


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive


It’s been three months – nothing ‘explosive.’

No evidence of ‘massive fraud.’

No evidence the election as ‘stolen.’

August has come and gone, and Trump was not ‘reinstated.’


----------



## Coyote (Sep 6, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> It’s been three months – nothing ‘explosive.’
> 
> No evidence of ‘massive fraud.’
> 
> ...


This is the only explosion I've seen but it's been ongoing for over 4 years

 now....


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> It’s been three months – nothing ‘explosive.’
> 
> No evidence of ‘massive fraud.’
> 
> ...


There is all kinds of evidence.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

Coyote said:


> This is the only explosion I've seen but it's been ongoing for over 4 yearsView attachment 535783 now....


What do you call what is going on now? The illegitimate administration is destroying this country. Why do you assholes want this country destroyed.

Try an honest answer for a change.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> There is all kinds of evidence.


No there is not or you would have posted it.

Your entire claim is a delusional fairy tale with no evidence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> What do you call what is going on now? The illegitimate administration is destroying this country. Why do you assholes want this country destroyed.
> 
> Try an honest answer for a change.


Whether the current administration is a good one or a bad one is certianly a debatable topic.

What is not debatable is that there was no massive fraud and for good or bad Biden was legitimately elected.

Neither you nor anyone else has evidence to the contrary


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Jun 7, 2021
> 
> I am sure the attacks on the source will be the most important thing to some, not what was said.
> Bernie Kerik: Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive – Will Vindicate Everything We’ve Been Saying – Election Was Stolen​



I congratulate whoever resurrected this thread (put on the trending list)  But  the stupidity of your post has become obvious.  Claiming big news in 3-4 weeks from Bernie (convicted felon) Kerik.

Well, it's been 12 weeks.

Still waiting.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> I congratulate whoever resurrected this thread (put on the trending list)  But  the stupidity of your post has become obvious.  Claiming big news in 3-4 weeks from Bernie (convicted felon) Kerik.
> 
> Well, it's been 12 weeks.
> 
> Still waiting.


I told you the release is being blocked by Democrats and RINOs. Why is that?


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I told you the release is being blocked by Democrats and RINOs. Why is that?



You can no longer block the release of information, than you can block the flood from a hurricane.  The company doing the audits has the ear of the media, but hasn't even convinced fox news that they found anything.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> There is all kinds of evidence.


No one believes you.

You’re a liar.

With your continued lying, you only confirm just how dishonest and reprehensible conservatives truly are, conservatives’ contempt for the rule of law, our democratic institutions, and the will of the people.

Your lying and dishonesty further demonstrate the fact that conservatives have contempt for, and are incapable of, sound, responsible governance, and public policy.

Indeed, that conservatives wanted another four years of Trump is proof that Republicans have contempt for sound, responsible governance, and public policy.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I told you the release is being blocked by Democrats and RINOs. Why is that?


Huh? Doesn't the Republican-led Arizona Senate have the report? Who's blocking them from releasing it?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> What do you call what is going on now? The illegitimate administration is destroying this country. Why do you assholes want this country destroyed.
> 
> Try an honest answer for a change.


President Biden is the legitimate president – lawfully and constitutionally elected reflecting both the will of the people and the states, unlike Trump.

Trump was destroying the country, and he was voted out of office as a consequence.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> No one believes you.
> 
> You’re a liar.
> 
> ...


Plenty of people believe me. You are just not one them. Where do you see any sound responsible government? I see a disaster and a crooked senile jerk destroying this country.


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 6, 2021)

Fox news says:









						What’s wrong with Arizona’s 2020 audit? A lot, election experts say
					

The report by Cyber Ninjas, a small cybersecurity firm based in Florida to lead the audit, is scheduled to be handed over Monday, but the findings will not immediately be made public.




					www.fox10phoenix.com
				




August 22, 2021

_The report by Cyber Ninjas, a small cybersecurity firm based in Sarasota, Florida to lead the audit, is scheduled to be handed over Monday, but the findings will not immediately be made public._

The question, weeks later, is why the republican senate hasn't made the report public.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> Huh? Doesn't the Republican-led Arizona Senate have the report? Who's blocking them from releasing it?


The fraud crosses party lines. Corruption is an equal opportunity thing.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I told you the release is being blocked by Democrats and RINOs. Why is that?


Another lie.

No one is ‘blocking’ anything; there’s nothing to ‘block.’


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Another lie.
> 
> No one is ‘blocking’ anything; there’s nothing to ‘block.’


Oh? There is no report? When did that happen?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Plenty of people believe me.


Plenty of your fellow dishonest liars.


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I told you the release is being blocked by Democrats and RINOs. Why is that?





Faun said:


> Huh? Doesn't the Republican-led Arizona Senate have the report? Who's blocking them from releasing it?


Maybe they're afraid to release a report that shows they spend millions of taxpayer dollars for absolutely no reason.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

Wendy Rogers


@WendyRogersAZ
Congratulations to @BretBaier at @FoxNews for receiving the very first #FakeNews award from me for his bungling of the Arizona call on Nov 3rd for President and for lying and discrediting our very credible audit. Bonus points for blocking me after I called him out. #Triggered


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> Huh? Doesn't the Republican-led Arizona Senate have the report? Who's blocking them from releasing it?





Lastamender said:


> The fraud crosses party lines. Corruption is an equal opportunity thing.



Just how tangled is this conspiracy theory.  When the one's who launched the conspiracy are now the one's blocking it.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Just how tangled is this conspiracy theory.  When the one's who launched the conspiracy are now the one's blocking it.


The conspiracy was launched in 2016. It culminated with massive fraud and a complicit Congress. We are now a fascist state with an illegitimate president and VP. And you jerks just love it.


----------



## Batcat (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Who cares what you believe? Trump picked from the Swamp. You do not get the best from any corrupt system. You cannot prove a thing you say because it is told to you by liars and all you have is their word for it. Their word means shit. That is a fact.


This cartoon sums up Trump’s problem you mentioned.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The fraud crosses party lines. Corruption is an equal opportunity thing.


Dumbfuck, it's your heroes, like Karen Fann, who are refusing to release documents. To the point that they are now court ordered to be released. Fann is corrupt now?









						Arizona Senate wants to keep nearly 2,900 audit-related documents from public view
					

Among the records are most, if not all, of the communications between lawmakers who ordered the unprecedented election audit.



					www.azcentral.com


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Oh? There is no report? When did that happen?


LOL

He didn't say there was no report. Let's just chalk this up to your mental condition.


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The conspiracy was launched in 2016. It culminated with massive fraud and a complicit Congress. We are now a fascist state with an illegitimate president and VP. And you jerks just love it.


So why isn't the Republican senate, who launched the audits, releasing their report?


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> Dumbfuck, it's your heroes, like Karen Fann, who are refusing to release documents. To the point that they are now court ordered to be released. Fann is corrupt now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The people demanding those documents are blocking the release of the findings. And where are the routers? The courts said they should be released too.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The people demanding those documents are blocking the release of the findings. And where are the routers? The courts said they should be released too.


LOLOL 

Those people are not blocking anything. In fact, they literally had to sue the Republican-led Arizona Senate to release ALL the Cyber Ninja related documents.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Those people are not blocking anything. In fact, they literally had to sue the Republican-led Arizona Senate to release ALL the Cyber Ninja related documents.


They sued for the routers too, and won. Maybe they should trade the documents for the routers. You have a problem with that?


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> They sued for the routers too, and won. Maybe they should trade the documents for the routers. You have a problem with that?


Why are you still whining but not explaining why it's actually Karen Fann who's holding up the release of that report?


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The people demanding those documents are blocking the release of the findings. And where are the routers? The courts said they should be released too.



The only one's blocking the release of the finding (the senate report) are the audit supporters.









						Ruling delays release of Arizona vote audit
					

PHOENIX -- Cyber Ninjas will not need to immediately release records of the company's review of the 2020 vote count in Arizona's most populous county.




					www.arkansasonline.com
				




Meanwhile, the delivery of the report to Arizona state Senate Republicans was delayed yet again Monday after the Trump supporter hired to lead the effort and several others involved contracted the coronavirus "and are quite sick," the Senate GOP leader said.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> Why are you still whining but not explaining why it's actually Karen Fann who's holding up the release of that report?


Because I do not have enough information, and I do not believe a thing you and your sources say. That is your explanation.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 6, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Just how tangled is this conspiracy theory.  When the one's who launched the conspiracy are now the one's blocking it.


It’s the classic rightwing Russian Nesting Dolls conspiracy dodge.

Nefarious plots within nefarious plots to keep the ‘truth’ from coming out – the ‘MSM,’ the ‘Deep State,’ ‘RINOs’ – all ‘conspiring’ against Trump.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> It’s the classic rightwing Russian Nesting Dolls conspiracy dodge.
> 
> Nefarious plots within nefarious plots to keep the ‘truth’ from coming out – the ‘MSM,’ the ‘Deep State,’ ‘RINOs’ – all ‘conspiring’ against Trump.


Were the 7 states that picked alternative electors in on it? As far as the RINOs conspiring, you are correct.


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> Why are you still whining but not explaining why it's actually Karen Fann who's holding up the release of that report?





Lastamender said:


> Because I do not have enough information, and I do not believe a thing you and your sources say. That is your explanation.


So you admit your position is based on complete ignorance of what's going on.

Thanks for the belated admission.


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Because I do not have enough information,...



Faun and I have posted that information to you (citations), which you still refuse to accept.
Only to continue to spew lies based on ignorance.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> So you admit your position is based on complete ignorance of what's going on.
> 
> Thanks for the belated admission.


Not knowing enough is not ignorance it is more likely censorship.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Because I do not have enough information, and I do not believe a thing you and your sources say. That is your explanation.


You lack information on most things you claim. Since when does lack of information shut you up?


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

“And I’m encouraged enough because we’re on the cusp of having the Maricopa report published, and it’s going to be a bombshell. I mean, there’s just no doubt about it. *I’ve been privy to some of the findings that are going to be released and people aren’t going to believe just how bad Maricopa is. People are expecting it to be bad. It’s far worse than anything I could have imagined. Oh, it’s terrible,” *he continued.








						USSANews | The Tea Party’s Front Page. | By Constitutional Nobody / April 1, 2022 Politics US News Chicago to offer $12.5 million in prepaid gas and transit cards to low-income residents Chicago Democrat Mayor Lori Lightfoot announced Thursday a prog
					

By Constitutional Nobody / April 1, 2022 Politics US News Chicago to offer $12.5 million in prepaid gas and transit cards to low-income residents Chicago Democrat Mayor Lori Lightfoot announced Thursday a program from the city that will provide $12.5 million worth of “transportation relief” to...




					ussanews.com


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> You lack information on most things you claim. Since when does lack of information shut you up?


That is not worth an answer, troll. And what are you doing here if there was no fraud?


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Were the 7 states that picked alternative electors in on it? As far as the RINOs conspiring, you are correct.











						‘Alternate’ electors won’t change presidential outcome
					

CLAIM: Republicans in several battleground states put up their own sets of electors for President Donald Trump...




					apnews.com
				




‘Alternate’ electors won’t change presidential outcome

Republicans in a handful of battleground states are trying to appoint themselves as “alternate electors” who cast votes for Trump, but their votes aren’t official, and their competing slates won’t deny President-elect Joe Biden the presidency. Pence’s role on Jan. 6 is to open and tally electoral college votes, not decide whether or not they are valid.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> ‘Alternate’ electors won’t change presidential outcome
> 
> 
> CLAIM: Republicans in several battleground states put up their own sets of electors for President Donald Trump...
> ...


Alternate electors mean 7 states thought there was massive fraud. You know why? They heard evidence, something our courts refused to hear.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Were the 7 states that picked alternative electors in on it? As far as the RINOs conspiring, you are correct.


LOLOL 

As always,  you prove to be a fucking retard. Fucking retard, no state picked alternative electors. Some Republicans in those states idiotically declared themselves to be electors. The respective states did not designate them.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> As always,  you prove to be a fucking retard. Fucking retard, no state picked alternative electors. Some Republicans in those states idiotically declared themselves to be electors. The respective states did not designate them.


Troll.


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> “And I’m encouraged enough because we’re on the cusp of having the Maricopa report published, and it’s going to be a bombshell. I mean, there’s just no doubt about it. *I’ve been privy to some of the findings that are going to be released and people aren’t going to believe just how bad Maricopa is. People are expecting it to be bad. It’s far worse than anything I could have imagined. Oh, it’s terrible,” *he continued.


Rudy Guliani and Sydney Powell said there was massive voter fraud, and they're facing legal sanctions because those claims were false.

Mike Lindel said that Trump would be restored to the presidency on August 13th.

Anybody can claim anything.  Why is the republican senate blocking the report?


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Alternate electors mean 7 states thought there was massive fraud. You know why? They heard evidence, something our courts refused to hear.


Actually it means their republican legislature chose to ignore the will of the people, and attempted to appoint alternate electors, who were never certified by the governor as required by law, and thus not subject to being counted.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> That is not worth an answer, troll. And what are you doing here if there was no fraud?


Laughing at you, as always.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Troll.


LOLOL 

By "troll," you mean bitch-slapping you silly.


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> As always,  you prove to be a fucking retard. Fucking retard, no state picked alternative electors. Some Republicans in those states idiotically declared themselves to be electors. The respective states did not designate them.





meaner gene said:


> Actually it means their republican legislature chose to ignore the will of the people, and attempted to appoint alternate electors, who were never certified by the governor as required by law, and thus not subject to being counted.



He will never accept reality


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Rudy Guliani and Sydney Powell said there was massive voter fraud, and they're facing legal sanctions because those claims were false.
> 
> Mike Lindel said that Trump would be restored to the presidency on August 13th.
> 
> Anybody can claim anything.  Why is the republican senate blocking the report?


There facing legal sanctions by corrupt judges, and political hacks. No surprise there.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> He will never accept reality


Sad but true. Case in point... he claims there are many illegal ballots. When challenged to prove they exist, he can't.  When asked if he's seen them, he admits he hasn't. Yet despite having no proof they exist, he continues to claim they do.

He's batshit insane.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> He will never accept reality


The reality is the election was stolen. Why would there be censorship and a false flag by the FBI. Why did miss every presidential benchmark and win? How did Biden become the most popular presidential candidate ever? He didn't, he did not even campaign.

The Jan. 6th riot was no excuse not to investigate the election. Congress was complicit and that is fact. 40% of the voters thought there was fraud, they knew that and they did nothing. All facts.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> Sad but true. Case in point... he claims there are many illegal ballots. When challenged to prove they exist, he can't.  When asked if he's seen them, he admits he hasn't. Yet despite having no proof they exist, he continues to claim they do.
> 
> He's batshit insane.


But you are still here telling me I am insane. If there was no fraud what does it matter to you?


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> Sad but true. Case in point... he claims there are many illegal ballots. When challenged to prove they exist, he can't.  When asked if he's seen them, he admits he hasn't. Yet despite having no proof they exist, he continues to claim they do.
> 
> He's batshit insane.


The illegal ballots cannot be exposed until the report comes out. When it does what are you going to do?


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> But you are still here telling me I am insane. If there was no fraud what does it matter to you?


Again, because watching nuts nutter is entertaining.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The illegal ballots cannot be exposed until the report comes out. When it does what are you going to do?


Laugh at you some more.


----------



## Colin norris (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> 7 states picked alternative electors because they thought there was massive fraud. A fact you cannot change. Next.
> 
> Evidence was produced but never heard by our corrupt judges.


Corrupt judges? 
You have to be kidding when the SC is stacked with Republicans.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Corrupt judges?
> You have to be kidding when the SC is stacked with Republicans.


Corruption has nothing to do with party affiliation. You have to be kidding me if you think it does.


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The reality is the election was stolen. Why would there be censorship and a false flag by the FBI. Why did miss every presidential benchmark and win? How did Biden become the most popular presidential candidate ever? He didn't, he did not even campaign.


As other republicans have made a point of.  It was the people who voted against Trump by voting for Biden that produced the 81 million votes.  

You have to admit that Trumps "playing down" the danger of COVID, constantly saying it was both no more dangerous than the flu, and it was going to dissapear on it's own that caused people to realize after 350,000 deaths, that a new strategy was needed.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> As other republicans have made a point of.  It was the people who voted against Trump by voting for Biden that produced the 81 million votes.
> 
> You have to admit that Trumps "playing down" the danger of COVID, constantly saying it was both no more dangerous than the flu, and it was going to dissapear on it's own that caused people to realize after 350,000 deaths, that a new strategy was needed.


China is responsible for the deaths. And the people who withheld cheap drugs. That was not Trump. Fauci has blood on his hands, not Trump.

You also forget only 6% of those deaths were caused by Covid alone.


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The illegal ballots cannot be exposed until the report comes out. When it does what are you going to do?


Illegal ballots can be reported on as soon as they're found.  That they haven't been can lead to the conclusion that there numbers are non-existent or insignificant.


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> China is responsible for the deaths. And the people who withheld cheap drugs. That was not Trump. Fauci has blood on his hands, not Trump.


No.  China is responsible for the virus.  The deaths are due to how the individual countries handled the pandemic.  It's no different than how given the same resources, and facing the same forces, one general can lead his troops to victory, while another suffers an abysmal defeat.

Trump suffered an abysmal defeat against COVID.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> No.  China is responsible for the virus.  The deaths are due to how the individual countries handled the pandemic.  It's no different than how given the same resources, and facing the same forces, one general can lead his troops to victory, while another suffers an abysmal defeat.
> 
> Trump suffered an abysmal defeat against COVID.


Manufactured defeat by the media. A narrative and a calculated lie.


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Manufactured defeat by the media. A narrative and a calculated lie.


The only calculated lie, was Trump "playing it down" and claiming COVID was neither deadly (less so, than the seasonal flu) nor going to last long (disappear on it's own)


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> The only calculated lie, was Trump "playing it down" and claiming COVID was neither deadly (less so, than the seasonal flu) nor going to last long (disappear on it's own)


Do you recall Fauci said the same things?




__





						One moment, please...
					





					saraacarter.com


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Do you recall Fauci said the same things?


Who do you think Faucci got it from?  The president gets the top secret classified intelligence, and he's the one who releases it to those below him.   Trump kept the severity and danger of COVID to himself "played it down", and thus had lies told to those under him, like Fauci.

Now you see the harm of a liar like Trump.


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Do you recall Fauci said the same things?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is no different than when people repeated the George W. Bush lie that Iraq had massive stores of WMD's.

They were just repeating the lies that Bush released.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Who do you think Faucci got it from?  The president gets the top secret classified intelligence, and he's the one who releases it to those below him.   Trump kept the severity and danger of COVID to himself "played it down", and thus had lies told to those under him, like Fauci.
> 
> Now you see the harm of a liar like Trump.


Not in a bureaucracy intentionally sabotaging a sitting president. Did not work like that. Trump was lied to constantly.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> This is no different than when people repeated the George W. Bush lie that Iraq had massive stores of WMD's.
> 
> They were just repeating the lies that Bush released.


Bush was told by our intelligence agencies. Tell the whole story. Killary and Biden liked it.


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Not in a bureaucracy intentionally sabotaging a sitting president. Did not work like that. Trump was lied to constantly.


Trump admitted to Bob Woodward what he had been briefed on by intelligence at the end of January 2020.   And that he chose to lie (play it down as he called it) about the actual danger.


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Bush was told by our intelligence agencies. Tell the whole story. Killary and Biden liked it.


Cheney, Rumsfeld and others actually told the CIA analysts to change their determination, when their initial analysis showed no WMD's.
They used the office of special plans, to inject "fake news" into the intelligence data stream.

And as they say, the rest is history.  There were no WMD's in Iraq.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Trump admitted to Bob Woodward what he had been briefed on by intelligence at the end of January 2020.   And that he chose to lie (play it down as he called it) about the actual danger.


Trump explained his position. He was the president but was never treated like one. Keep hating, fool.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Cheney, Rumsfeld and others actually told the CIA analysts to change their determination, when their initial analysis showed no WMD's.
> They used the office of special plans, to inject "fake news" into the intelligence data stream.
> 
> And as they say, the rest is history.  There were no WMD's in Iraq.


Is that the same office telling us the election was not stolen? You listen to them now. What happened?


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 6, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Trump admitted to Bob Woodward what he had been briefed on by intelligence at the end of January 2020.   And that he chose to lie (play it down as he called it) about the actual danger.





Lastamender said:


> Trump explained his position. He was the president but was never treated like one. Keep hating, fool.


Yes, Trump explained why he lied.
And similar to the war in Iraq, 

Trump LIED, and thousands DIED.


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Is that the same office telling us the election was not stolen? You listen to them now. What happened?


Different office.


----------



## Winco (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The reality is the election was stolen.


Just stop.
Biden didn't need to campaign.
Me, like millions of others, would NEVER vote for trump.
I didn't care which (D) won the nomination.

You can't stand this and you refuse to accept reality.
How many Americans turned 18 from 2016 to 2020.
Many of them were pissed and they decided to vote in record numbers.
That how Biden got 81 Million votes.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Yes, Trump explained why he lied.
> And similar to the war in Iraq,
> 
> Trump LIED, and thousands DIED.


China caused those deaths. Trump would have them paying by now. China owns half of our politicians. About time you admitted that.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

Winco said:


> Just stop.
> Biden didn't need to campaign.
> Me, like millions of others, would NEVER vote for trump.
> I didn't care which (D) won the nomination.
> ...


The reality is the election was stolen. Look at what has been done to cover it up. Use the brain God gave you. The obvious guilt in the swing states blocking every audit and investigation until AZ. and they did their best to stop that and still have not complied with the subpoena for the routers. Then the censorship and intimidation. Political arrests and murder. If there was no fraud why did all that happen?


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The reality is the election was stolen. Look at what has been done to cover it up. Use the brain God gave you. The obvious guilt in the swing states blocking every audit and investigation until AZ. and they did their best to stop that and still have not complied with the subpoena for the routers. Then the censorship and intimidation. Political arrests and murder. If there was no fraud why did all that happen?


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

Faun said:


>


Still worried, huh?


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Still worried, huh?


LOL

Yeah, that's it.


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The reality is the election was stolen. Look at what has been done to cover it up. Use the brain God gave you. The obvious guilt in the swing states blocking every audit and investigation until AZ. and they did their best to stop that and still have not complied with the subpoena for the routers. Then the censorship and intimidation. Political arrests and murder. If there was no fraud why did all that happen?


Georgia spent a fortune to count their votes, to recount their votes, to hand count their votes.  They don't want to waste taxpayer money performing yet another election audit, when the previous three audits yielded no fraud.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Georgia spent a fortune to count their votes, to recount their votes, to hand count their votes.  They don't want to waste taxpayer money performing yet another election audit, when the previous three audits yielded no fraud.


All done by corrupt people. illegal votes can be counted as many times as you want.

GA. And AZ. both had Dominion overseeing the audits they conducted. All corrupt, all the time.


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 6, 2021)

Refusing to spend more money on a white elephant is an obvious coverup.

Politicians need to throw more and more taxpayer money down a bottomless hole of election audits.

Of course, the companies they give all that audit money to want more and more audits.


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> GA. And AZ. both had Dominion overseeing the audits they conducted. All corrupt, all the time.


Georgia counted every vote by HAND.  That means looking at the voter certified text.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Refusing to spend more money on a white elephant is an obvious coverup.
> 
> Politicians need to throw more and more taxpayer money down a bottomless hole of election audits.
> 
> Of course, the companies they give all that audit money to want more and more audits.


The obvious cover up is calling Americans doubting the election traitors somehow. That is ridiculous it is a Constitutional right. You are destroying democracy by preventing audits. Election integrity matters. Right now our elections have none.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Georgia counted every vote by HAND.  That means looking at the voter certified text.


Corrupt people. What part don't you understand?


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The obvious cover up is calling Americans doubting the election traitors somehow.


Nobody is calling doubters traitors.  It's those who carry out insurrection we call traitors.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Nobody is calling doubters traitors.  It's those who carry out insurrection we call traitors.


There was no insurrection. And yes they have called people who believe the election was stolen traitors. Why are you lying? Habit?


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 6, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Georgia counted every vote by HAND.  That means looking at the voter certified text.





Lastamender said:


> Corrupt people. What part don't you understand?


Hand counts were done by two people teams, a republican and a democrat who had to agree on each ballot.  They did so under the watch of partisan observers.  Any ballots in dispute went to the election commission for a three person panel to review.

They didn't use the dominion barcodes, but instead the readable text that the voter who cast the ballot verified was in accordance with his vote, before submitting it for tabulation.
In essence, every ballot for Biden had Bidens name under President, and every ballot for Trump had Trumps name under President.

Their ballot actually had the name of the person they voted for printed on it so there could be no fraud.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Corrupt people. What part don't you understand?


The part why you can't prove your claims.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> There was no insurrection. And yes they have called people who believe the election was stolen traitors. Why are you lying? Habit?


Of course there was.

*insurrection*
_an act or instance of revolting against civil authority or an established government_​
Trumptards revolted against the government in order to "stop the steal."


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Corrupt people. What part don't you understand?





Faun said:


> The part why you can't prove your claims.


The counting teams couldn't change any votes, because any discrepancy between their tally, and the previous machine tally was investigated by the election board.   So fraud would require an enormous conspiracy of at least half a dozen partisan and non-partisan workers.  Along with the auditors verifying any changes.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Hand counts were done by two people teams, a republican and a democrat who had to agree on each ballot.  They did so under the watch of partisan observers.  Any ballots in dispute went to the election commission for a three person panel to review.
> 
> They didn't use the dominion barcodes, but instead the readable text that the voter who cast the ballot verified was in accordance with his vote, before submitting it for tabulation.
> In essence, every ballot for Biden had Bidens name under President, and every ballot for Trump had Trumps name under President.
> ...


Bullshit.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> The part why you can't prove your claims.


Do I really need to prove our government is corrupt? I don't think so.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Do I really need to prove our government is corrupt? I don't think so.


No, you need to prove the election was stolen. You can't. Know how I know? You would have if you could have.

Cry on, FruitLoops.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> No, you need to prove the election was stolen. You can't. Know how I know? You would have if you could have.
> 
> Cry on, FruitLoops.


And the routers would be in the auditors hands. Fraud is why they are not. No need to prove that it is very obvious to anyone with a brain.


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> And the routers would be in the auditors hands. Fraud is why they are not. No need to prove that it is very obvious to anyone with a brain.


Georgia did a hand count.
That takes the routers out of the equation.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> And the routers would be in the auditors hands. Fraud is why they are not. No need to prove that it is very obvious to anyone with a brain.


LOLOL

You mean the fraud you haven't proven in 10 months. And the routers were already inspected by two independent companies which both confirmed Dominion's tabulators were not connected to the Internet.

That means you just proved you don't have a brain.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> You mean the fraud you haven't proven in 10 months. And the routers were already inspected by two independent companies which both confirmed Dominion's tabulators were not connected to the Internet.
> 
> That means you just proved you don't have a brain.


Those companies worked with Dominion. No cigar worry wart.


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> And the routers were already inspected by two independent companies which both confirmed Dominion's tabulators were not connected to the Internet.


And the databases that the auditors claimed had been erased, were completely intact.  The unqualified auditors didn't know where to look.


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Those companies worked with Dominion. No cigar worry wart.





meaner gene said:


> And the databases that the auditors claimed had been erased, were completely intact.  The unqualified auditors didn't know where to look.


Dominion had to show them where to find what they were looking for.


----------



## Faun (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Those companies worked with Dominion. No cigar worry wart.


LOLOL

Imbecile, no, they didn't "work" with those companies. They were provided with Dominion machines used during the election to evaluate; which is what they did. And they determined the machines were not connected to the Internet.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> And the databases that the auditors claimed had been erased, were completely intact.  The unqualified auditors didn't know where to look.


They moved them instead of deleting them. Get your facts straight. We learned there are no certified auditors thanks to this audit. Come back when  informed.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Imbecile, no, they didn't "work" with those companies. They were provided with Dominion machines used during the election to evaluate; which is what they did. And they determined the machines were not connected to the Internet.


And Dominion was there to grant them access. Those are the facts.


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> They moved them instead of deleting them. Get your facts straight.


That's another lie.  Coming straight from the source, the database was intact.  The deletion was assumed because they didn't know how to search the database, and thus came up with null results.









						Fact check: False claim from Trump about Maricopa County election database
					

Trump's statement rehashes the debunked claim that there was widespread voter fraud affecting the outcome of the 2020 presidential election.



					www.usatoday.com
				




_"On April 12, 2021, the Elections Department shut down the server to be packed up and made ready for delivery to the Senate," the letter says. "At no point was any data deleted when shutting down the server and packing up the equipment."

County elections and IT officials told the Arizona Republic the auditors probably couldn't locate the files pictured in the screenshot because they downloaded the data incorrectly or incorrectly searched for them.

"All the databases are there — there has never been a deleted database," Richer said during the meeting. "All of the election files that contain any election results are all still intact, and the Cyber Ninjas have every single one of them."_


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> That's another lie.  Coming straight from the source, the database was intact.  The deletion was assumed because they didn't know how to search the database, and thus came up with null results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already told you they moved the data. Shove that fact checker. They are paid shills.


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I already told you they moved the data. Shove that fact checker. They are paid shills.


That's from a statement by the election official, who showed nothing was missing.

Think of it like the person who in picking up a rental car, claims it's missing.  Only to be told that midsize cars are parked in lot B, and he was looking in lot A.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 6, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> That's from a statement by the election official, who showed nothing was missing.
> 
> Think of it like the person who in picking up a rental car, claims it's missing.  Only to be told that midsize cars are parked in lot B, and he was looking in lot A.


Can't you understand what you read? I agreed it never was deleted.


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Can't you understand what you read? I agreed it never was deleted.


The files were never moved either.


----------



## meaner gene (Sep 6, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Can't you understand what you read? I agreed it never was deleted.


They sound like they were looking for a program installed in microsoft windows, and looked in "program files", when they should have been looking in "program files (x86)" for it.

And claimed the files were either missing or moved.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 21, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I already told you they moved the data. Shove that fact checker. They are paid shills.


----------



## Winco (Sep 24, 2021)

Is this the Friday you were talking about.

Do you have the results of that "Explosive" report?


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 24, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


>


So all those laws that were clearly broken mean nothing? And you call yourself an American? Please.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 24, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> So all those laws that were clearly broken mean nothing? And you call yourself an American? Please.


You really don't get it, do you?

You are still living in this illusion that we have "democracy," or that it even matters.



I tried to look for information about how Soviet Citizens or Eastern European citizens dealt with this type of situation, but, alas, that sort of thing can no longer be found on the internet. . . gee, I wonder why.  

The folks in charge?  They don't give a shit.  And the folks that enforce their decrees?  Since most of them either work for the state, or are clients of the state at this point?  They don't care either.  And of course, a good percentage of the rest, since the interlocking directorate, and the private/public partnership of the fascist state has control of most all respected forms of information flows . . . nothing else matters to them.

Reality and facts just don't matter, just the simulation of it.

That’s All Folks!​








						That’s All Folks!
					

As they used to say at the end of all those wacky Looney Tunes cartoons, that’s all folks! The show is over. Literal Russian-Asset Hitler, the Latest Greatest Threat to Western Democracy, the…




					consentfactory.org
				




". . . In other words, GloboCap is teaching us a lesson. I don’t know how much clearer they could make it. They just installed a new puppet president, who can’t even simulate mental acuity, in a locked-down, military-guarded ceremony which no one was allowed to attend, except for a few members of the ruling classes. They got some epigone of Albert Speer to convert the Mall (where the public normally gathers) into a “field of flags” symbolizing “unity.” They even did the Nazi “Lichtdom” thing. To hammer the point home, they got Lady Gaga to dress up as a _Hunger Games_ character with a “Mockingjay” brooch and sing the National Anthem. They broadcast this spectacle to the entire world.

And the lesson isn’t quite over yet … it won’t be over for a while. The “War on Populism” will simply morph into the “New Normal War on Domestic Terror,” which will become one more theater in the “Global War on Terror,” which has been on hiatus, and which will now resume. As I have pointed out repeatedly over the past four years, we appear to be headed toward a dystopian future in which there will essentially be two classes of people: (a) “normals” (i.e., those who conform to global-capitalist ideology and decrees); and (b) the “extremists” (i.e., those who don’t).

It will make no difference whatsoever what type of “extremists” these “extremists” are … religious-fundamentalist extremists, Islamic extremists, Christian extremists, right-wing extremists, left-wing extremists, white-supremacist or Black-nationalist extremists, virus deniers, anti-vaxxers, conspiracy theorists, anti-maskers, recalcitrant transphobians, anti-transhumanists, pronoun resisters, defiant oppositionalists, or whatever … the names don’t really matter. The point is, conform or be labelled an “extremist,” a “domestic terrorist,” or some other type of “antisocial person” or “social deviant,” or “potential threat to public health.”

I don’t claim to know every detail, but one thing seems abundantly clear. We are not going back to the way things were. GloboCap has been explaining this to us, over and over, for almost a year. They couldn’t have made it any more explicit. When they warned us to get ready because a “New Normal” was coming, they meant it.


And now … well … here it is."







. . . at this point, as long as the machine can still deliver, folks won't resist.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 24, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Think of it like the person who in picking up a rental car, claims it's missing. Only to be told that midsize cars are parked in lot B, and he was looking in lot A.



Precisely.  The person notices the car isn't there, the rental agency tells the person for weeks, he is not authorized to look for the car there, giving the agency plenty of time to put an alternative car into lot A, and then gas-lighting him, but telling him, it was in lot A the entire time. 

Even though?  That was NOT the original car he had contracted to rent.  But how would he know?  You have told him this is the car that is in the contract all along, right?


----------



## Faun (Sep 25, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> You really don't get it, do you?
> 
> You are still living in this illusion that we have "democracy," or that it even matters.
> 
> ...


----------



## Faun (Sep 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> So all those laws that were clearly broken mean nothing? And you call yourself an American? Please.


There were no laws broken. The election was free & fair. That's never gonna change no matter how crazy you are.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 25, 2021)

Faun said:


> There were no laws broken. The election was free & fair. That's never gonna change no matter how crazy you are.


There were laws broken. Deleting the security logs is breaking federal law you pinhead. Thatelection was run so sloppily and dishonestly there is nothing to do but decertify it. They will take this crap to court and they will win. It is nowhere close to over, traitor.


----------



## Faun (Sep 25, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> There were laws broken. Deleting the security logs is breaking federal law you pinhead. Thatelection was run so sloppily and dishonestly there is nothing to do but decertify it. They will take this crap to court and they will win. It is nowhere close to over, traitor.


We don't know yet the logs were deliberately deleted or even deleted at all. Remember,  these are the same rank amateurs who once before claimed files had been deleted only to turn out, they weren't deleted, the cybernuts just didn't know where to look. At any rate, Maricopa County says they have backups of all the logs.


----------



## MisterBeale (Sep 25, 2021)

Faun said:


>


It'll come, as no surprise, I am sure. . . that I get that a lot.







. . . especially around this place.


----------



## Faun (Sep 25, 2021)

MisterBeale said:


> It'll come, as no surprise, I am sure. . . that I get that a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Winco (Nov 8, 2021)

Bernie Kerik.

A convicted Felon, he obtained a pardon in 2020 for his numerous convictions for tax fraud, ethics violations, and criminal false statements.

This Bernie Kerik.
This is who is going to break this Explosive Evidence.

What a fucking joke.
And Likewise, a nothing burger as expected.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 8, 2021)

Winco said:


> Bernie Kerik.
> 
> A convicted Felon, he obtained a pardon in 2020 for his numerous convictions for tax fraud, ethics violations, and criminal false statements.
> 
> ...


It just keeps coming. This election was a joke. It should have never been certified.








						Formal Complaint Filed Against Green Bay Mayor for Turning 2020 Elections Over to Far Left Operative, Including Secret Access to Internet and Ballot Warehouse
					

Mayor Eric Genrich As The Gateway Pundit reported earlier Green Bay Mayor Eric Genrich gave the keys to the arena where ballots were stored before the the 2020 election to far left radical and former Facebook employee Michael Spitzer Rubenstein. We then reported that emails revealed that Michael...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> It just keeps coming. This election was a joke. It should have never been certified.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When is tRump going to be reinstated this time?


----------



## Winco (Nov 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> It just keeps coming. This election was a joke. It should have never been certified.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did Bernie confirm that for you?


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 8, 2021)

Winco said:


> Did Bernie confirm that for you?


Why would he? Tell me, all the shit like this that is easily provable happened all over. Why doesn't that bother you? Stealing votes in big cities could easily steal an election.


----------



## Winco (Nov 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Tell me, all the shit like this that is easily provable happened all over. Why doesn't that bother you?


It doesn't bother me when it's Fake Made Up Bullshit.
Prove it, instead of saying...... "It's being proved."


----------



## XponentialChaos (Nov 8, 2021)

Still no explosion.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 8, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Still no explosion.


or evidence


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 8, 2021)

Winco said:


> It doesn't bother me when it's Fake Made Up Bullshit.
> Prove it, instead of saying...... "It's being proved."


I would think if that over half the country thinks there was fraud. It is like it has been proved. The lie you push has died.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I would think if that over half the country thinks there was fraud. It is like it has been proved. The lie you push has died.


Consensus does not equal proof.

Many times the consensus among the majority or for that matter the entire population has been proven false.

Either way over half do not think that


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 8, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Consensus does not equal proof.
> 
> Many times the consensus among the majority or for that matter the entire population has been proven false.
> 
> Either way over half do not think that


They do think that way. Democrats will find out.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> They do think that way. Democrats will find out.


No they do not. Few believe it


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 8, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No they do not. Few believe it


Wrong again. But go ahead and prove what you say.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Wrong again. But go ahead and prove what you say.


Not wrong.

The burden is on you to prove otherwise


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Nov 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Wrong again. But go ahead and prove what you say.


Wait a minute..you started this post in June??? 3 to 4 weeks? Surely you can admit that you were wildly wrong, right? Yiou do know that it's November now..5 months later. As a prophet..don't quit your day job..assuming you have one..and aren't just sucking offa the govt. tit~
So go ahead..and prove how you are somehow right.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 8, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Wait a minute..you started this post in June??? 3 to 4 weeks? Surely you can admit that you were wildly wrong, right? Yiou do know that it's November now..5 months later. As a prophet..don't quit your day job..assuming you have one..and aren't just sucking offa the govt. tit~
> So go ahead..and prove how you are somehow right.


Your buddy Winco opened it up while he was trolling.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Your buddy Winco opened it up while he was trolling.


Opened it? What the hell does that mean.

You stated the next 3 to 4 weeks will be explosive but you did so months ago.

Where is the explosion when was it and where is your evidence.?


----------



## Winco (Nov 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I would think if that over half the country thinks there was fraud. It is like it has been proved.


"I would Think."   Mistake #1.
"Thinks there was Fraud". #2
"It is like it has been proved." #3

If you went to court with these arguments, you would be dismissed, while being laughed at.
Rudy went to court with these arguments, and guess what.

Rudy was dismissed and laughed at.  Repeatedly.    "Yeah Rudy, He's our man."


----------



## Winco (Nov 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Your buddy Winco opened it up while he was trolling.


Yes, I exposed your ignorance once again.
Is that trolling?


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 8, 2021)

Winco said:


> "I would Think."   Mistake #1.
> "Thinks there was Fraud". #2
> "It is like it has been proved." #3
> 
> ...


They will not allow any evidence of fraud to get to court. Did you miss that?


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 8, 2021)

Winco said:


> Yes, I exposed your ignorance once again.
> Is that trolling?


Yep. Although ignorance and you go together well.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> They will not allow any evidence of fraud to get to court. Did you miss that?


There was none to be allowed


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 8, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> There was none to be allowed











						Here is the Evidence
					

Crowdsourcing evidence for journalists.



					hereistheevidence.com


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Here is the Evidence
> 
> 
> Crowdsourcing evidence for journalists.
> ...


Nope massive failure anomolies are not evidence of theeft or fraud. The witnesses are simply hearsay


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 8, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Nope massive failure anomolies are not evidence of theeft or fraud. The witnesses are simply hearsay


No they are first hand witnesses.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Nov 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> No they are first hand witnesses.


They  are hearsay claims


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Nov 8, 2021)

Winco said:


> "I would Think."   Mistake #1.
> "Thinks there was Fraud". #2
> "It is like it has been proved." #3
> 
> ...


Oh yeah..and he was disbarred and sanctioned--and sued by Dominion~


----------



## candycorn (Nov 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I am sure the attacks on the source will be the most important thing to some, not what was said.
> Bernie Kerik: Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive – Will Vindicate Everything We’ve Been Saying – Election Was Stolen​
> 
> 
> ...


Any Arrests yet?


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Nov 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> They will not allow any evidence of fraud to get to court. Did you miss that?


Did you miss the fact that not a single time was fraud alleged in any of the filings? Not once??


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 8, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Ded you miss the fact that not a single time was fraud alleged in any of the filings? Not once??


No. I did not. They did not need to use the word fraud, just have the court negate the crooked agreements made without the legislatures of states. That is against the law and would decertify the elections in GA and WI. They could have proven it easily. That is why no court heard it.


----------



## Winco (Nov 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> They will not allow any evidence of fraud to get to court. Did you miss that?


Whose they?

Are 'they' the judges that laughed at Rudy, when he said he had evidence, then when asked to see it, Rudy claimed the 'so-called evidence wasn't ready'.

That evidence?????   You fucking clown, How many times do you need to be shown that RUDY is the Fraud?


----------



## meaner gene (Nov 8, 2021)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Did you miss the fact that not a single time was fraud alleged in any of the filings? Not once??





Lastamender said:


> No. I did not. They did not need to use the word fraud, just have the court negate the crooked agreements made without the legislatures of states. That is against the law and would decertify the elections in GA and WI. They could have proven it easily. That is why no court heard it.


They needed to use the word "fraud".  But even when Rudy Guiliani was asked that directly, he said he wasn't alleging "fraud".  Because "fraud" required a higher degree of proof.   And they had so little evidence of error, no less deliberate fraud.


----------



## meaner gene (Nov 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> That is against the law and would decertify the elections in GA and WI. They could have proven it easily. That is why no court heard it.


 
Actually the court would be hard pressed to decertify an election, that elected the Georgia legislature, effectively shutting down the Georgia legislature until new elections could be held.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 8, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> They needed to use the word "fraud".  But even when Rudy Guiliani was asked that directly, he said he wasn't alleging "fraud".  Because "fraud" required a higher degree of proof.   And they had so little evidence of error, no less deliberate fraud.


The fact that several states made deals to accept votes without the legislatures approval ( a law) is not little evidence. It is breaking that state's law.


----------



## meaner gene (Nov 8, 2021)

You don't decertify elections lightly.   The ripple effect would be huge.  Such as the entire Georgia legislature house was elected in 2020.  Mayors, city councils, and even judges were elected in 2020.  To invalidate the election would mean those offices would have to be vacated, with no legal way to fill most of them, except by election.  The decisions made by them legally void, thereby effectively shutting down government.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 8, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Any Arrests yet?


Still waiting for this explosion.


----------



## meaner gene (Nov 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The fact that several states made deals to accept votes without the legislatures approval ( a law) is not little evidence. It is breaking that state's law.


What you neglect is that the supreme courts of those states allowed those changes, either by direct acclimation or by tacit approval in accordance with the states constitution.

And as you should know, the states highest court are the one's who decide what that states constitution says, and what it allows.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 8, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> You don't decertify elections lightly.   The ripple effect would be huge.  Such as the entire Georgia legislature house was elected in 2020.  Mayors, city councils, and even judges were elected in 2020.  To invalidate the election would mean those offices would have to be vacated, with no legal way to fill most of them, except by election.  The decisions made by them legally void, thereby effectively shutting down government.


So a fraudulent president is OK? That is what you are saying.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 8, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> What you neglect is that the supreme courts of those states allowed those changes, either by direct acclimation or by tacit approval in accordance with the states constitution.
> 
> And as you should know, the states highest court are the one's who decide what that states constitution says, and what it allows.


The courts do not have that authority. They do not pass legislation.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Yep. Although ignorance and you go together well.



Psychological projection involves projecting undesirable feelings or emotions onto someone else, rather than admitting to or dealing with the unwanted feelings.


----------



## the other mike (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Lastamender (Nov 8, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Psychological projection involves projecting undesirable feelings or emotions onto someone else, rather than admitting to or dealing with the unwanted feelings.


Exactly.


----------



## meaner gene (Nov 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> So a fraudulent president is OK? That is what you are saying.


Actually the constitution speaks of such things.

_Congress may by Law provide for the Case of Removal, Death, Resignation or Inability, both of the President and Vice President, declaring what Officer shall then act as President, and such Officer shall act accordingly, until the Disability be removed, or a President shall be elected. _


----------



## meaner gene (Nov 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The courts do not have that authority. They do not pass legislation.


Actually the states constitution gives the courts that authority, as did the case of Marbury v Madison.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 8, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> Actually the states constitution gives the courts that authority, as did the case of Marbury v Madison.


The State legislature has plenary power over elections in their state.


----------



## meaner gene (Nov 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The State legislature has plenary power over elections in their state.


And the states through that legislature gave to the executive the power to carry out the election, and to the courts the power to settle all disputes over the election.  Including interpretation of the statutes, and the constitutionality of any issue.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 8, 2021)

meaner gene said:


> And the states through that legislature gave to the executive the power to carry out the election, and to the courts the power to settle all disputes over the election.  Including interpretation of the statutes, and the constitutionality of any issue.


The dispute isn't over the election it is over the illegal agreements that made it impossible to validate votes.


----------



## meaner gene (Nov 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> The dispute isn't over the election it is over the illegal agreements that made it impossible to validate votes.


State legislatures handed the power to settle any election controversies to the courts.  If the legislature thinks the courts were wrong, they can pass new legislation to correct the error.  Until then, the decision of the courts become the law of the land.

And the courts had no objection to the rule changes.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Bernie Kerik: Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive – Will Vindicate Everything We’ve Been Saying – Election Was Stolen


----------



## XponentialChaos (Nov 8, 2021)

Soooo…still no explosion.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Nov 9, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Here is the Evidence
> 
> 
> Crowdsourcing evidence for journalists.
> ...


And here is yours..for the umpteenth time.








						Fact check: Courts have dismissed multiple lawsuits of alleged electoral fraud presented by Trump campaign
					

Following President Joe Biden’s swearing in on Jan. 20, a Facebook post shared over 6,140 times has said: “Not one court has looked at the evidence and said that Biden legally won. Not one”. This is false: state and federal judges dismissed more than 50 lawsuits presented...




					www.reuters.com
				




NO..EVIDENCE. That's why cases don't make it to court.


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Still no explosion.


Well there's the OP's head...


----------



## candycorn (Nov 9, 2021)

Any arrests yet?


----------



## XponentialChaos (Nov 18, 2021)

Hmmmm.

I'm starting to think that there won't be any explosions.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 19, 2021)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


>


Oh my god, video of democrats destroying voting records!!!!


----------



## bodecea (Nov 19, 2021)

Any explosion yet?


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Nov 19, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Any explosion yet?


Does Q-bert heads exploding count?


----------



## Faun (Nov 21, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I am sure the attacks on the source will be the most important thing to some, not what was said.
> Bernie Kerik: Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive – Will Vindicate Everything We’ve Been Saying – Election Was Stolen​
> 
> 
> ...


_*Still waiting...........*_


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 21, 2021)

Faun said:


> _*Still waiting...........*_


You mean still trolling. Everyone knows the election was stolen, including you, unless you really are as stupid as you sound.

The fact you are here repeating your lies show you are still worried about the real truth getting out.


----------



## Moonglow (Nov 21, 2021)

Can't wait until the Dominion lawsuits against the Trump suckers start, there ought to be some real winners for excuses as to why they lied.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 21, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Can't wait until the Dominion lawsuits against the Trump suckers start, there ought to be some real winners for excuses as to why they lied.


Dominion is not moving on those lawsuits. It could put them is a compromising situation. They are all talk. They plan to stretch it out until all records of the 2020 election can be destroyed.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 21, 2021)

Any arrests yet?


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You mean still trolling. Everyone knows the election was stolen, including you, unless you really are as stupid as you sound.
> 
> The fact you are here repeating your lies show you are still worried about the real truth getting out.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Nov 22, 2021)

Any minute now. You guys will see.

The explosion is going to be YUGE.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 22, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Any minute now. You guys will see.
> 
> The explosion is going to be YUGE.


There was massive and obvious fraud. I have explained it too many times to you trolls.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Nov 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> There was massive and obvious fraud. I have explained it too many times to you trolls.


Weird. I didn’t hear an explosion.

I’m just hearing faint, impotent whining in the distance.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 22, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Weird. I didn’t hear an explosion.
> 
> I’m just hearing faint, impotent whining in the distance.


Hard to hear with your head up your ass.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Nov 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Hard to hear with your head up your ass.


Did you hear the explosion?

I just hear more impotent whining.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 22, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Did you hear the explosion?
> 
> I just hear more impotent whining.


You are here to gloat about the fraud that has put this country on a bobsled on it's way to Hell.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Nov 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You are here to gloat about the fraud that has put this country on a bobsled on it's way to Hell.


Whoa. Now the impotent whining is louder.

Did you hear it that time?

Still no explosion though.


----------



## Winco (Nov 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> There was massive and obvious fraud. I have explained it too many times to you trolls.


Your tears are delicious.  Yummy.
Keep it up for at least another 3-4 Explosive Weeks.  LLLOOOOL


Lastamender said:


> You are here to gloat about the fraud that has put this country on a bobsled on it's way to Hell.


It is only HELL for you FAKE patriots.
I'm still living my normal great life.
Stock Market is at ALL-TIME highs.  
Wages are Up, so are Prices.  WASH......
Ask trump about his 409K's.  Dotard Donnie.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 22, 2021)

Winco said:


> Your tears are delicious.  Yummy.
> Keep it up for at least another 3-4 Explosive Weeks.  LLLOOOOL
> 
> It is only HELL for you FAKE patriots.
> ...


Troll patrol.


----------



## Winco (Nov 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Troll patrol.


Trolling?
More like..........Calling you out on your LIES.

I'll be here during this 3-4 week Explosive Period.
All you have to do is produce some evidence.

You've made hundreds of posts with claims of fraud, YET you still have ZERO evidence.


----------



## Lastamender (Nov 22, 2021)

Winco said:


> Trolling?
> More like..........Calling you out on your LIES.
> 
> I'll be here during this 3-4 week Explosive Period.
> ...


I never said it, the source did.








						Here is the Evidence
					

Crowdsourcing evidence for journalists.



					hereistheevidence.com


----------



## Winco (Nov 22, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I never said it, the source did.


The source didn't type your Title.
You must take ownership of your Title.

So does this mean that since you never said it, you don't really own it?

My gosh you are a twat.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Faun (Dec 8, 2021)

Winco said:


> The source didn't type your Title.
> You must take ownership of your Title.
> 
> So does this mean that since you never said it, you don't really own it?
> ...


Yeah, that retard actually believes he's not responsible for what he posts.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> There was massive and obvious fraud. I have explained it too many times to you trolls.


No one believes that shiot and there is no evidence.

You lie like a fuckking idiot and coward every time you say there is evidence.
There is NONE and that is fact in your fucking face and you cannot posty any evidence.

Where is the explosion BOY?


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 8, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No one believes that shiot and there is no evidence.
> 
> You lie like a fuckking idiot and coward every time you say there is evidence.
> There is NONE and that is fact in your fucking face and you cannot posty any evidence.
> ...


I and half the country believe it. You can say that all you want it will never make it true.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Hard to hear with your head up your ass.


So...were all mail in ballots in 2020 fraudulent?


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 8, 2021)

bodecea said:


> So...were all mail in ballots in 2020 fraudulent?


Who said they were troll?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Troll patrol.


Still waiting for you to answer if all mail in ballots in 2020 were fraudulent.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Who said they were troll?


I'm asking you if that is what you believe, yes or no?   (don't cowardly run away again)


----------



## Faun (Dec 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I and half the country believe it. You can say that all you want it will never make it true.


You're only lying to yourself if you believe half the country thinks the election was stolen.
So? How's that explosion coming along?  

Have you heard about Wisconsin yet?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 8, 2021)

Oops!   Did he run away again?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I and half the country believe it. You can say that all you want it will never make it true.


You and a hand ful of fools like you believe it.

You are lying. HALF the country is not with you and you have no fucking evidence for your stupid belief.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 8, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> You and a hand ful of fools like you believe it.
> 
> You are lying. HALF the country is not with you and you have no fucking evidence for your stupid belief.


You have no evidence they don't.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 8, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You have no evidence they don't.


They have no evidence which IS evidence.

You know damn good and well you aere a liar and there is no evideence backing up your dumb fucking claim


----------



## candycorn (Dec 9, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Who said they were troll?


Any arrests yet, loser?


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 9, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Any arrests yet, loser?


Yes.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 9, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Yes.


Link?


----------



## Winco (Dec 9, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Any arrests yet, loser?





Lastamender said:


> Yes.


But it will be another 3-4 explosive weeks before Lastamender shows us the link to such arrest.

You are dying with this thread.
Time to cut loose.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 9, 2021)

Winco said:


> But it will be another 3-4 explosive weeks before Lastamender shows us the link to such arrest.
> 
> You are dying with this thread.
> Time to cut loose.


You are not paying attention.




__





						One moment, please...
					





					yournews.com
				











						Sheriff Calls For Felony Charges Against Wisconsin Election Commissioners
					

Sheriff Schmaling says five election commissioners should be criminally charged for waiving the law requiring the use of Special Voting Deputies in the 2020 election.




					thefederalist.com
				



Arrests should be forth coming. And if they are not, why?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 9, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You are not paying attention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No links to any arrest.

Your claim that arrests have been made is an out right cowardly lie much like your claim that there is evidence.

You are one simple minded fool


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 9, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No links to any arrest.
> 
> Your claim that arrests have been made is an out right cowardly lie much like your claim that there is evidence.
> 
> You are one simple minded fool


Do you see the charges? Their should be arrests. The fact that there is not makes fraud look very likely and they do not want this near a court. People in that county will never trust an election again if these people are not held accountable. 

You don't care about that do you?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 9, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Do you see the charges? Their should be arrests. The fact that there is not makes fraud look very likely and they do not want this near a court. People in that county will never trust an election again if these people are not held accountable.
> 
> You don't care about that do you?


You were asked about ARRESTS?

Not requests for charges.

Where are the arrests?????

Where is the evidence you dumb fucking fool?


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 9, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> You were asked about ARRESTS?
> 
> Not requests for charges.
> 
> ...


Evidence is everywhere you just deny it like the other people saying fraud did not happen. When people are not held accountable for the crimes then you know the fraud happened.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 9, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You are not paying attention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah shit brains...where are the reports of an arrest by the "sheriff"?


----------



## candycorn (Dec 9, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Evidence is everywhere you just deny it like the other people saying fraud did not happen. When people are not held accountable for the crimes then you know the fraud happened.


Any arrests yet?


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 9, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Yeah shit brains...where are the reports of an arrest by the "sheriff"?


I just told you why they are not happening. It is simply more of the cover up. Let's hope the people in the county do something about that dishonest board.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 9, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I just told you why they are not happening. It is simply more of the cover up. Let's hope the people in the county do something about that dishonest board.



So no arrests...  Earlier you said there were arrests.  Were you lying then or are you lying now?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 9, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Evidence is everywhere you just deny it like the other people saying fraud did not happen. When people are not held accountable for the crimes then you know the fraud happened.


You are a liar.

I am denying NOTHING,

There is no evidence you fucking fool. You cannot post any, you have never posted any, NO ONE has posted any.
That is a FACT in YOUR ugly FACE]


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 9, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> You are a liar.
> 
> I am denying NOTHING,
> 
> ...











						Here is the Evidence
					

Crowdsourcing evidence for journalists.



					hereistheevidence.com


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 9, 2021)

candycorn said:


> So no arrests...  Earlier you said there were arrests.  Were you lying then or are you lying now?


You asked if there were any arrests. You did not ask what they were for. There are arrests everyday. So, yes was a good answer.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Dec 10, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You asked if there were any arrests. You did not ask what they were for. There are arrests everyday. So, yes was a good answer.


You lied and dodged and there is no evidence.


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You are not paying attention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you lied again. You said they were arrested when the truth is no one was. Nor will they be as the request by a trumpnut sheriff was nothing but a political stunt.


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Do you see the charges? Their should be arrests. The fact that there is not makes fraud look very likely and they do not want this near a court. People in that county will never trust an election again if these people are not held accountable.
> 
> You don't care about that do you?


You lied, criminal-pervert-lastamender. You said they were arrested.


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I just told you why they are not happening. It is simply more of the cover up. Let's hope the people in the county do something about that dishonest board.


So now you can't trust Wisonsin's Attorney General either??

_the Department of Justice can't be trusted ...voters can’t be trusted ... the poll workers can’t be trusted ... the voting machines can’t be trusted ... the canvasing boards can't be trusted ... the recounts can't be trusted ... the audits can't be trusted ... Democrats can't be trusted ... Republicans can't be trusted ... the media can’t be trusted ... the news can't be trusted ... Sydney Powell can't be trusted ... Lin Wood can't be trusted ... William Barr can’t be trusted ... Christopher Wray can't be trusted ... the guy who was in charge of election security can’t be trusted ... Georgia's Republican Secretary of State can't be trusted ... Gabriel Sterling, his Republican COO and Trump voter, can't be trusted ... the Republican-led Maricopa board of elections can't be trusted ... the Racine board of elections can't be trusted ... Mike Pence can't be trusted ... the pillow guy can't be trusted ... Cyber Ninja's can't be trusted ... the Arizona audit can't be trusted ... the Wisconsin audit can't be trusted ... the Wisconsin Attorney General can't be trusted ... the lower courts can’t be trusted ... the appellate courts can’t be trusted ... the Supreme Court can’t be trusted ... the United States Congress can't be trusted ...

But Donald Trump can be trusted._​


----------



## Faun (Dec 10, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You asked if there were any arrests. You did not ask what they were for. There are arrests everyday. So, yes was a good answer.


She asked if there were arrests related to this thread, ya lying criminal pervert. You know that since you didn't reply with some random arrests but with recommended charges related to the 2020 election.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 10, 2021)

Soupnazi630 said:


> You lied and dodged and there is no evidence.


All kinds of evidence that was never investigated. All kinds of people breaking or ignoring laws never held accountable. You cannot convince me or others fraud did not happen. The actions of the states hiding everything when there should be transparency screams guilt. The censorship and shaming all show the guilt.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 10, 2021)

Faun said:


> So now you can't trust Wisonsin's Attorney General either??
> 
> _the Department of Justice can't be trusted ...voters can’t be trusted ... the poll workers can’t be trusted ... the voting machines can’t be trusted ... the canvasing boards can't be trusted ... the recounts can't be trusted ... the audits can't be trusted ... Democrats can't be trusted ... Republicans can't be trusted ... the media can’t be trusted ... the news can't be trusted ... Sydney Powell can't be trusted ... Lin Wood can't be trusted ... William Barr can’t be trusted ... Christopher Wray can't be trusted ... the guy who was in charge of election security can’t be trusted ... Georgia's Republican Secretary of State can't be trusted ... Gabriel Sterling, his Republican COO and Trump voter, can't be trusted ... the Republican-led Maricopa board of elections can't be trusted ... the Racine board of elections can't be trusted ... Mike Pence can't be trusted ... the pillow guy can't be trusted ... Cyber Ninja's can't be trusted ... the Arizona audit can't be trusted ... the Wisconsin audit can't be trusted ... the Wisconsin Attorney General can't be trusted ... the lower courts can’t be trusted ... the appellate courts can’t be trusted ... the Supreme Court can’t be trusted ... the United States Congress can't be trusted ..._​​_But Donald Trump can be trusted._​


No, we can not trust anyone who ignores the law.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Dec 10, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You cannot convince me or others fraud did not happen.


Yup. Can’t convince a conspiracy theory nut that he’s a conspiracy theory nut.

Best to just laugh at their failed predictions.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 10, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> All kinds of evidence that was never investigated. All kinds of people breaking or ignoring laws never held accountable. You cannot convince me or others fraud did not happen. The actions of the states hiding everything when there should be transparency screams guilt. The censorship and shaming all show the guilt.


Sure, FruitLoops.  You run with that whiny excuse making.   The entire government system is against you and your fat orange blob.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 10, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Yup. Can’t convince a conspiracy theory nut that he’s a conspiracy theory nut.
> 
> Best to just laugh at their failed predictions.


Can't keep a troll down either.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Dec 10, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Can't keep a troll down either.


You’re just upset that your explosion hasn’t happened.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 10, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> You’re just upset that your explosion hasn’t happened.


Perponderance of the evidence has already proven fraud.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Dec 10, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Perponderance of the evidence has already proven fraud.


Where’s the explosion?


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 10, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> Where’s the explosion?


Don't need one. Half the country is convinced the election was stolen.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Dec 10, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Don't need one.


Oh. So now there’s not going to be an explosion? I thought there was going to be an explosion.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 10, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> You asked if there were any arrests. You did not ask what they were for. There are arrests everyday. So, yes was a good answer.



That was lame, even for you.

You get more pathetic with each passing moment.  

Do you have any friends?


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 10, 2021)

candycorn said:


> That was lame, even for you.
> 
> You get more pathetic with each passing moment.
> 
> Do you have any friends?


More than you.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Dec 10, 2021)

So we can agree that nobody has been arrested for this and that there’s not going to be an explosion.

We’re making progress.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 10, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> So we can agree that nobody has been arrested for this and that there’s not going to be an explosion.
> 
> We’re making progress.


We agree no one has been arrested because fraud is to be covered up. Charges have been filed. Prosecutors are sitting on them. I wonder why? These people broke the law.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Dec 10, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> We agree no one has been arrested because fraud is to be covered up. Charges have been filed. Prosecutors are sitting on them. I wonder why? These people broke the law.


So there will be no arrests and no explosion. Good, we agree.

Sucks for you huh?


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 10, 2021)

XponentialChaos said:


> So there will be no arrests and no explosion. Good, we agree.
> 
> Sucks for you huh?


Sucks for the country you don't give a shit about.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Dec 10, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Sucks for the country you don't give a shit about.


Nah.  I'm just not a conspiracy theory nut.

How does it feel believing in something and having nothing come of it?  Does it make you...upset?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 10, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> All kinds of evidence that was never investigated. All kinds of people breaking or ignoring laws never held accountable. You cannot convince me or others fraud did not happen. The actions of the states hiding everything when there should be transparency screams guilt. The censorship and shaming all show the guilt.


Dude why do you feed this troll,he is easily the biggest troll at this site who seeks attention,he is rubber room material,he is hard up fir attention,if you put him on ignore and you tell him many times you have him on ignore,he still replies to you in the first person.  He is from Langley,he defendsthe governments version events constantly all the time no matter how absurd they are,how much more proof you need he is a paid shill from Langley,he farts on several other message boards as well. He believes in magic ballets always ignoring the massive amount of evidence oswald was a patsy and their were multiple shooters,hundreds of people have taken him to school,on that,don’t feed the trolls.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 10, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> More than you.


Ahh that’s why you’re here fighting with everyone every day


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 10, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Ahh that’s why you’re here fighting with everyone every day


Not everyone, just the liars and the losers.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 10, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Not everyone just the liars and the losers.


Pretty much defines Trump....a liar and a loser. No wonder you two get along so well
306-232...certified.

Kinda makes you cry like a little bitch; does it not?


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 10, 2021)

candycorn said:


> Pretty much defines Trump....a liar and a loser. No wonder you two get along so well
> 306-232...certified.
> 
> Kinda makes you cry like a little bitch; does it not?


No.


----------



## Coyote (Dec 10, 2021)

6 months later and nothing exploded.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 10, 2021)

Coyote said:


> 6 months later and nothing exploded.
> 
> View attachment 574329


And the narrative is still a lie.


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> We agree no one has been arrested because fraud is to be covered up. Charges have been filed. Prosecutors are sitting on them. I wonder why? These people broke the law.


You're lying again, FruitLoops.  No charges have been filed.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 11, 2021)

Faun said:


> You're lying again, FruitLoops.  No charges have been filed.


Wrong. The charges have been filed with the proper authorities and they are doing nothing about it. It is, and has been, covered up from the start. Try again assflap.


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Wrong. The charges have been filed with the proper authorities and they are doing nothing about it. It is, and has been, covered up from the start. Try again assflap.


Link...


----------



## Coyote (Dec 11, 2021)

....Any day now....


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 11, 2021)

Faun said:


> Link...


I have already posted links. The Racine county sheriff has filed charges. The AZ. AG has charges sitting on his desk for people who deleted election data and has not done a thing. Go back and look assflap.


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I have already posted links. The Racine county sheriff has filed charges. The AZ. AG has charges sitting on his desk for people who deleted election data and has not done a thing. Go back and look assflap.


No he hasn't. And I'm not about to go hunting for links you say you already posted. Here's what the news is reporting...









						Racine County sheriff seeks charges for 5 Wisconsin elections commissioners
					

Racine County District Attorney Patricia Hanson has not said whether she will pursue the charges.



					www.jsonline.com


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 11, 2021)

Faun said:


> No he hasn't. And I'm not about to go hunting for links you say you already posted. Here's what the news is reporting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does seeking charges mean, you dumbass? If the authorities are not charging these people it is selective partisan justice which is nowhere near equal justice. They are fascists and you stupid ass defends them.


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> What does seeking charges mean, you dumbass? If the authorities are not charging these people it is selective partisan justice which is nowhere near equal justice. They are fascists and you stupid ass defends them.


LOLOL 

FruitLoops... it means charges *haven't* been filed.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 11, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> FruitLoops... it means charges *haven't* been filed.


It means they should be filed. I hope the sheriff keeps the pressure on. Lawbreakers need to be held accountable.


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> It means they should be filed. I hope the sheriff keeps the pressure on. Lawbreakers need to be held accountable.


Lying criminal-pervert-lastamender, you falsely claimed charged *had* been filed.

_


Lastamender said:



			Charges have been filed.
		
Click to expand...

_​Do you ever stop lying?

Ever??


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 11, 2021)

Faun said:


> Lying criminal-pervert-lastamender, you falsely claimed charged *had* been filed.
> 
> ​Do you ever stop lying?
> 
> Ever??


Still upset about incest Joe?


----------



## Faun (Dec 11, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Still upset about incest Joe?


Since no one ever accused him of incest, why would I be?

Do you really think sharing your fantasies about incest will divert anyone's attention away from the fact you lied once again? This time, with your false claim of charges being filed against election board members.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 11, 2021)

Faun said:


> Since no one ever accused him of incest, why would I be?
> 
> Do you really think sharing your fantasies about incest will divert anyone's attention away from the fact you lied once again? This time, with your false claim of charges being filed against election board members.


I accused him. His daughter is not sure if she was molested or not. I find Biden guilty the same way you morons decide Trump's guilt. You do not need evidence so neither do I. Assflap.


----------



## Faun (Dec 12, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I accused him. His daughter is not sure if she was molested or not. I find Biden guilty the same way you morons decide Trump's guilt. You do not need evidence so neither do I. Assflap.


LOL

Biden fucked you?? 

Well that explains a lot why you can't stop bitching about Biden. He'll hath no furry like a woman scorned.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 12, 2021)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Biden fucked you??
> 
> Well that explains a lot why you can't stop bitching about Biden. He'll hath no furry like a woman scorned.


That came out of nowhere. I know you are upset your president is a degenerate. I thank God he is not mine.


----------



## Faun (Dec 13, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> That came out of nowhere. I know you are upset your president is a degenerate. I thank God he is not mine.


Nowhere? You said you're accusing Biden of incest. That must mean you're closely related to him and he's fucking you. Besides, you're beyond deranged to _think_ Biden's not your president.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 13, 2021)

Faun said:


> Nowhere? You said you're accusing Biden of incest. That must mean you're closely related to him and he's fucking you. Besides, you're beyond deranged to _think_ Biden's not your president.


Try again loser. Incest Joe has your back.


----------



## Faun (Dec 13, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Try again loser. Incest Joe has your back.


Nope, not me. I'm not the one who's accusing him of incest. You are. That can only mean you're related to him and he's fucking you. No doubt, you're the sissy in that relationship.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 13, 2021)

Faun said:


> Nope, not me. I'm not the one who's accusing him of incest. You are. That can only mean you're related to him and he's fucking you. No doubt, you're the sissy in that relationship.


That was a pretty childish post. So you know. Even you can do better than that, Assflap.


----------



## Faun (Dec 13, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> That was a pretty childish post. So you know. Even you can do better than that, Assflap.


LOLOL

Slobbers the flaming idiot who says Biden committed incest because he accused Biden of committing incest.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 13, 2021)

Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive​
I hear this every three to four weeks.


----------



## Winco (Dec 13, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I thank God he is not mine.


But your POTUS is in FACT Joe Biden.  


Lastamender said:


> Incest Joe


Pedi Dotard Donnie.
Flights to PEDO island Confirmed.  
Don't Care about your DEFLECTIONS to Pedo Clinton.
POS trump is the Pedo, PeePee tape Witness.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 13, 2021)

Winco said:


> But your POTUS is in FACT Joe Biden.
> 
> Pedi Dotard Donnie.
> Flights to PEDO island Confirmed.
> ...


He is not my president, or yours. He is illegitimate. Period.


----------



## BackAgain (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## BackAgain (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Faun (Dec 13, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> He is not my president, or yours. He is illegitimate. Period.


----------



## Winco (Dec 13, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> He is not my president, or yours. He is illegitimate. Period.


ALL. your efforts have FAILED.
So Sorry


----------



## Winco (Dec 13, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> That came out of nowhere. I know you are upset your president is a degenerate. I thank God he is not mine.


But......Wait for it............He is your POTUS,


Lastamender said:


> He is not my president, or yours. He is illegitimate. Period.


AGAIN,  Biden Is Your POTUS.  

LOLLLOLLOL.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 14, 2021)

Winco said:


> ALL. your efforts have FAILED.
> So Sorry


For you they have, not me. That is what counts on this end.


----------



## Winco (Dec 14, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> For you they have, not me. That is what counts on t/. his end.


Honestly Dude.  Have you read the Rudy reports?  Or anything Rudy Related?


----------



## Faun (Dec 14, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> For you they have, not me. That is what counts on this end.


^^^ more delusions.

Meanwhile, back in reality, Biden is still POTUS.


----------



## Colin norris (Dec 14, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> I am sure the attacks on the source will be the most important thing to some, not what was said.
> Bernie Kerik: Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive – Will Vindicate Everything We’ve Been Saying – Election Was Stolen​
> 
> 
> ...



I'll bet they produce nothing to prove it yet all you suckers bought the whole story.  Wake up.  It's over.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 14, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> I'll bet they produce nothing to prove it yet all you suckers bought the whole story.  Wake up.  It's over.


It is not over. There are over 200,000 people actively working on proving fraud. And again, half the country believes the election was stolen.


----------



## Hellbilly (Dec 14, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Again, not a conspiracy theory,


Why is it in the conspiracy theory section?


----------



## Faun (Dec 14, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> It is not over. There are over 200,000 people actively working on proving fraud. And again, half the country believes the election was stolen.


Nope, you're lying again, FruitLoops. Half the country does not believe that. Most don't.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 14, 2021)

Billyboom said:


> Why is it in the conspiracy theory section?


That is a good question when half the country believes there was fraud and the other half believes proven liars saying there was not.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 14, 2021)

Faun said:


> Nope, you're lying again, FruitLoops. Half the country does not believe that. Most don't.


Prove it, Assflap.


----------



## Faun (Dec 14, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Prove it, Assflap.


Easy to prove. Aside from your utter inability to prove your own claim, there are polls. Here's one showing 31% think it was stolen while 67% think it was not...


----------



## bodecea (Dec 14, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> It is not over. There are over 200,000 people actively working on proving fraud. And again, half the country believes the election was stolen.


How's that explosive week coming along, FruitLoops?


----------



## bodecea (Dec 14, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> That is a good question when half the country believes there was fraud and the other half believes proven liars saying there was not.


"half the country"...........................


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 14, 2021)

Faun said:


> Easy to prove. Aside from your utter inability to prove your own claim, there are polls. Here's one showing 31% think it was stolen while 67% think it was not...


Your site is partners with the Atlantic, Roper, and the Brookings Institute. All notorious liars. Which means you have not proven shit.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 14, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Your site is partners with the Atlantic, Roper, and the Brookings Institute. All notorious liars. Which means you have not proven shit.


Talk about "notorious liars".....


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 14, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Talk about "notorious liars".....


They are, especially "The Atlantic". Next.


----------



## westwall (Dec 14, 2021)

bodecea said:


> Talk about "notorious liars".....





Yup.  Proven to have knowingly lied multiple times.

Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Faun (Dec 14, 2021)

bodecea said:


> How's that explosive week coming along, FruitLoops?


Not good.


----------



## Hellbilly (Dec 14, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> That is a good question when half the country believes there was fraud and the other half believes proven liars saying there was not.


The election was not stolen. Trump lost.
Get over it and move on.


----------



## Faun (Dec 14, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Your site is partners with the Atlantic, Roper, and the Brookings Institute. All notorious liars. Which means you have not proven shit.


LOLOL 

Slobbers the nut who hasn't posted any proof to back his nutty claim that half the country think the election was stolen.

Do you even know you’re fucked in the head, FruitLoops? Or are you too crazy to even comprehend that?


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 14, 2021)

Billyboom said:


> The election was not stolen. Trump lost.
> Get over it and move on.


Your are just one more liar. The election was stolen.


----------



## Hellbilly (Dec 14, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> Your are just one more liar. The election was stolen.


Feel free to let it to eat away at you for the next three years. 
Perhaps you will become a raging alcoholic and drink yourself into a stupor every night.
Good times.


----------



## Winco (Dec 14, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> It is not over. There are over 200,000 people actively working on proving fraud. And again, half the country believes the election was stolen.





Lastamender said:


> Prove it, Assflap.











						Giuliani Didn't Check Dominion Election Fraud 'Evidence'—Says: 'Not My Job'
					

The former lawyer for ex-President Donald Trump said he did not have time to check.




					www.newsweek.com
				




Rudy had ZERO evidence to show.
That is why you keep claiming that the judges wouldn't look at the evidence.

Even Rudy said he had no evidence, once he got to court.


----------



## Faun (Dec 14, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> They are, especially "The Atlantic". Next.


Dumbfuck, by "partnership," they mean the Atlantic contracts them out to conduct surveys for them. Which was not the case for the poll I posted anyway.

Two things you have utterly failed to prove regarding this:

1. Your claim that half the country thinks the election was stolen. You say it but flat out refuse to offer any proof when challenged. The reason? Because you're lying and there is no proof to back that up.

2. That the scientific PRRI poll I posted in not accurate. Again, you just day it. But you lie all the time and can never back your shit up.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 14, 2021)

Winco said:


> Giuliani Didn't Check Dominion Election Fraud 'Evidence'—Says: 'Not My Job'
> 
> 
> The former lawyer for ex-President Donald Trump said he did not have time to check.
> ...


And I will keep claiming it because it is true. Could you tell how Dominion cooperated with any investigation? They did not. They are still withholding the Administrators data of the Maricopa county election which they ran. Why is that?


----------



## Colin norris (Dec 14, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> It is not over. There are over 200,000 people actively working on proving fraud. And again, half the country believes the election was stolen.


Yeah sure. They've had 12 months to find something and still nothing.  Hope was never a good contraceptive and it  won't work this time either. 
You're  delusional.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 14, 2021)

Colin norris said:


> Yeah sure. They've had 12 months to find something and still nothing.  Hope was never a good contraceptive and it  won't work this time either.
> You're  delusional.


They have had 5 years to find something on Trump. Why aren't you complaining about that?


----------



## Colin norris (Dec 14, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> They have had 5 years to find something on Trump. Why aren't you complaining about that?



I'm not.  Trump is history.  Couldn't give a rat's what they find.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 14, 2021)

westwall said:


> Yup.  Proven to have knowingly lied multiple times.
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 14, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> They have had 5 years to find something on Trump. Why aren't you complaining about that?


Yeah you fucking hypocrite paid troll.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Dec 14, 2021)

Lastamender said:


> And I will keep claiming it because it is true. Could you tell how Dominion cooperated with any investigation? They did not. They are still withholding the Administrators data of the Maricopa county election which they ran. Why is that?


You sure pissed off the dnc paid shill.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 30, 2021)

Any arrests for massive voter fraud yet?


----------



## Faun (Jan 7, 2022)

3-4 weeks???

It's been *31 weeks* so far and still, the only thing exploding is your head.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Jan 8, 2022)

Still nothing.


----------



## Winco (Jan 8, 2022)

Give it time, he says.
Meanwhile, pos djt no longer has (R) senate protection.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jan 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It is not over. There are over 200,000 people actively working on proving fraud. And again, half the country believes the election was stolen.


Still no ‘explosions’ – just lies and dishonesty from the reprehensible right.


----------



## Winco (Jan 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They have had 5 years to find something on Trump. Why aren't you complaining about that?


They found it.
(R) in the Senate refused to hear or see any evidence.

Sound familiar you twit?

No More Senate Protection.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I am sure the attacks on the source will be the most important thing to some, not what was said.
> Bernie Kerik: Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive – Will Vindicate Everything We’ve Been Saying – Election Was Stolen​
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 8, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> View attachment 585223


If you remember the movie, things did not work out to well for that guy. Perfect meme from an idiot.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jan 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> If you remember the movie, things did not work out to well for that guy. Perfect meme from an idiot.


Hey colonizer. It's not about the movie. Its about another one of your dumbass predictions that never came to pass.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 8, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> Hey colonizer. It's not about the movie. Its about another one of your dumbass predictions that never came to pass.
> 
> View attachment 585354


Colonizer? That shows just how stupid and brainwashed you are. Not that I did not know that already. What is next wonder baby?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2022)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


>











						Here is the Evidence
					

Crowdsourcing evidence for journalists.



					hereistheevidence.com


----------



## Faun (Jan 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Here is the Evidence
> 
> 
> Crowdsourcing evidence for journalists.
> ...


A pity that contain anything but nut jobs like you submitting complaints about election fraud which hasn't been proven.


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> A pity that contain anything but nut jobs like you submitting complaints about election fraud which hasn't been proven.


Because it never got to court. Fraud has been proven for me and over half the country. We are getting like Democrats who never need proof. We just have to say we have it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Because it never got to court. Fraud has been proven for me and over half the country. We are getting like Democrats who never need proof. We just have to say we have it.


It has never been proven.

There is no evideence you merely screech that there is because you lack the maturioty to admit the truth.

Half the nation does not agreee with you. Thew ENTIRE country know you are full of shit


----------



## Lastamender (Jan 12, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> It has never been proven.
> 
> There is no evideence you merely screech that there is because you lack the maturioty to admit the truth.
> 
> Half the nation does not agreee with you. Thew ENTIRE country know you are full of shit



Sorry. half the nation does. Try leaving your house.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jan 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Sorry. half the nation does. Try leaving your house.


You are making crap up and lying.
The nation knows you are a loser


----------



## Faun (Jan 12, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Because it never got to court. Fraud has been proven for me and over half the country. We are getting like Democrats who never need proof. We just have to say we have it.


Liar. Many claims made it to court. Many were thrown out due to lack of merit or lack of evidence. Like this case filed in Nevada...

*Trump Campaign Has ‘No Credible Or Reliable Evidence’ Proving Voter Fraud, Nevada Court Rules*


----------



## Faun (Jan 12, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> It has never been proven.
> 
> There is no evideence you merely screech that there is because you lack the maturioty to admit the truth.
> 
> Half the nation does not agreee with you. Thew ENTIRE country know you are full of shit


Half? Try about 2/3rds.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 24, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I am sure the attacks on the source will be the most important thing to some, not what was said.
> Bernie Kerik: Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive – Will Vindicate Everything We’ve Been Saying – Election Was Stolen​
> 
> 
> ...


Any Arrests Yet?

putz!


----------



## Peace (Feb 24, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Any Arrests Yet?
> 
> putz!


Never will be but you shouldn’t call someone a putz when you support Biden and want to have Americans killed in the Ukraine and most likely here…


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Feb 24, 2022)

Bruce_Almighty said:


> Never will be but you shouldn’t call someone a putz when you support Biden and want to have Americans killed in the Ukraine and most likely here…


The issue is not what a weak and worthlless president he might be. He was still legally elected.


----------



## Peace (Feb 24, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> The issue is not what a weak and worthlless president he might be. He was still legally elected.


He won the election, States certified the election, Congress certified it and many Republicans have stated very little fraud was found, so stop with the bullshit!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Feb 24, 2022)

Bruce_Almighty said:


> He won the election, States certified the election, Congress certified it and many Republicans have stated very little fraud was found, so stop with the bullshit!


I stated no bullshit

The OP did


----------



## Peace (Feb 24, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> I stated no bullshit
> 
> The OP did


So write it to the OP and not me…


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Feb 24, 2022)

Bruce_Almighty said:


> So write it to the OP and not me…


Stick to the the thread topic or be correected


----------



## Peace (Feb 24, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Stick to the the thread topic or be correected


I didn’t know you became a moderator, so bam me from the thread or stop the wanting posters because it never ends well for those like you!


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Feb 24, 2022)

Bruce_Almighty said:


> I didn’t know you became a moderator, so bam me from the thread or stop the wanting posters because it never ends well for those like you!


It always does end well for me actually owning the inferior ones like you.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 24, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Any Arrests Yet?
> 
> putz!


"2,000 Mules"


----------



## candycorn (Feb 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> "2,000 Mules"


Any of them been arrested yet, putz?


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 25, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Any of them been arrested yet, putz?


They could be after they are identified. As long as more people are convinced there was fraud the worse the people you support will do.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They could be after they are identified. As long as more people are convinced there was fraud the worse the people you support will do.


putz.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 25, 2022)

candycorn said:


> putz.


No originality?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 25, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> No originality?


No arrests?

I win.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 26, 2022)

Nearly 9 months later. Still no explosion.


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 26, 2022)

candycorn said:


> No arrests?
> 
> I win.


What did you win?


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 26, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Nearly 9 months later. Still no explosion.


You do realize any explosion will be muffled by the media jumping on the explosives. It will all come out and sooner than you think. You people have chased Trump for 6 years and still come up empty. So do not lecture me about results.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Feb 26, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You do realize any explosion will be muffled by the media jumping on the explosives. It will all come out and sooner than you think. You people have chased Trump for 6 years and still come up empty. So do not lecture me about results.


So not much of an explosion then. I see.


----------



## Faun (Feb 26, 2022)

XponentialChaos said:


> Nearly 9 months later. Still no explosion.



Not true. The OP's head exploded.


----------



## Faun (Feb 26, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> What did you win?



Sanity. Something you lost.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Feb 26, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You do realize any explosion will be muffled by the media jumping on the explosives. It will all come out and sooner than you think. You people have chased Trump for 6 years and still come up empty. So do not lecture me about results.


For years you have repeated a lie. And been humilaioted when proven wrong.

There will be no explosion muffled or otherwise boy.

You are a fool


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 26, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> For years you have repeated a lie. And been humilaioted when proven wrong.
> 
> There will be no explosion muffled or otherwise boy.
> 
> You are a fool


I bow to your expertise on fools based on your personal experience of being one.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Feb 26, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I bow to your expertise on fools based on your personal experience of being one.


Where is the explosion boy?


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 26, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Where is the explosion boy?


Ukraine.


----------



## Winco (Feb 26, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You people have chased Trump for 6 years and still come up empty.


Pretty sure they 'didn't come up empty'
While trump was POTUS he wasn't 'allowed to be prosecuted. 
He was impeached with evidence but then you know, the Senate proved to be the cowards they are, and wouldn't even hear or look at the evidence.

Now that trump now longer has protection from the Senate........

Let's make a wager.........

Which comes first, 
A). Your AZ 3-4 week explosive bombshell fraud evidence
B). Evidence of fraud within the Trump Organization.


----------



## westwall (Feb 26, 2022)

Faun said:


> Sanity. Something you lost.





Which you never had.


DURRRRRRR


----------



## L.K.Eder (Feb 26, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Ukraine.


Uranus


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Feb 26, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Ukraine.


You were not predicting a war you were predicting an exlosive revelation of evieence that Biden stole the election.

Now where is that explosion.

You have NEVER posted any fucking evidence


----------



## Faun (Feb 26, 2022)

westwall said:


> Which you never had.
> 
> 
> DURRRRRRR



Poor baby, you're so delicate. I'll try to go easy on ya in the future .


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 26, 2022)

Winco said:


> Pretty sure they 'didn't come up empty'
> While trump was POTUS he wasn't 'allowed to be prosecuted.
> He was impeached with evidence but then you know, the Senate proved to be the cowards they are, and wouldn't even hear or look at the evidence.
> 
> ...


They will find no evidence. That does not mean they can't manufacture some. The fraud will come out.


----------



## Winco (Feb 26, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They will find no evidence. That does not mean they can't manufacture some. The fraud will come out.


They already have the evidence against trump.
It's not out yet because trumps sues and blocks everything.
He will run out of appeals.
Then, things will happen, 
*probably in an explosive 3-4 week period.*

Are you excited to watch the evidence against trump and the trump organization FINALLY be allowed to be presented (And not blocked)


----------



## Lastamender (Feb 26, 2022)

Winco said:


> They already have the evidence against trump.
> It's not out yet because trumps sues and blocks everything.
> He will run out of appeals.
> Then, things will happen,
> ...


No. I am more curious about the report on Dominion machines the courts won't release.


----------



## Winco (Mar 3, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> No. I am more curious about the report on Dominion machines the courts won't release.


Oh sweet FAKE jesus.
There is no report to report.

What happened to Durham?
What happened to Cyber Ninja?
What happened to Stolen Election?
What happened to trump appointed judges ruling against trump?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Mar 3, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> No. I am more curious about the report on Dominion machines the courts won't release.


There is no such report.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Lastamender (Mar 4, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> There is no such report.


There is a report in GA. that the court will not release. Try research loudmouth. You are uninformed.








						Dominion Voting Systems update: Why the silence? Who is Mary Fanning?
					

by WorldTribune Staff, February 14, 2022  Team Biden is asking a judge not to authorize the release of a report that analyzes Dominion Voting Systems equipment in Georgia.  The Cybersecurity and Infrastructure Security Agency (CISA), which was recently provided an unredacted copy of the report...




					www.worldtribune.com


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> Oh sweet FAKE jesus.
> There is no report to report.
> 
> What happened to Durham?
> ...


See post #1002


----------



## Winco (Mar 4, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> There is a report in GA. that the court will not release.


If there is a report, that the courts won't release, then how did this www.worldtribune get access to a report that hasn't been released?


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> If there is a report, that the courts won't release, then how did this www.worldtribune get access to a report that hasn't been released?


Ask them. The report is being hidden from the public, why?


----------



## Winco (Mar 4, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Ask them. The report is being hidden from the public, why?


because you are lying.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> because you are lying.


You are uninformed. Come back when you know something about this.


----------



## Hellbilly (Mar 4, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are uninformed. Come back when you know something about this.


You first.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 4, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> You first.


What do you have that says different, troll?


----------



## Hellbilly (Mar 4, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> What do you have that says different, troll?


Trump lost. Get over it.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 4, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> Trump lost. Get over it.


Trump was defrauded. WI.'s election was fraudulent. It has been proven. Now something needs to be done about it.


----------



## Winco (Mar 4, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are uninformed. Come back when you know something about this.







Lastamender said:


> Trump was defrauded. WI.'s election was fraudulent. It has been proven. Now something needs to be done about it.


You get all your FAKE NEWS from far right sources.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> View attachment 610712
> 
> You get all your FAKE NEWS from far right sources.


That does not mean the facts are not what was reported. Source checkers, like fact checkers, base their facts on opinions. They mean nothing except to the gullible and stupid. A club you most certainly belong to.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 4, 2022)

“The OSC learned that all machines in Green Bay were ESS machines and were connected to a secret, hidden Wi-Fi access point at the Grand Hyatt hotel, which was the location used by the City of Green Bay on the day of the 2020 Presidential election,”* Gableman wrote in his report.*


Among other things, Rubenstein “interpret[ed] Wisconsin law and [developed] absentee voting protocols potentially inconsistent with Wisconsin Law,” decided “whether to accept ballots after the deadline of 8 pm,” and even allocated “poll workers on election day.”


Most egregiously, however, “Spitzer Rubenstein had unfettered access to the Central Count, ballots, and ballot counting” and “put himself in charge of transporting ballots . . . and then counting them,” the report found.


The Wisconsin Spotlight reported in March 2021 that “Spitzer Rubenstein . . . in many ways became the de facto city elections chief.”









						REPORT: Soros-Linked Operative Controlled Green Bay's Election Using Secret Hotel Wi-Fi - Headline USA
					

(Tony Sifert, Headline USA) A George Soros-linked and Mark Zuckerberg-funded operative controlled the 2020 election in Green Bay using a secret Wi-Fi connection at a Wisconsin hotel, according to Emerald Robinson. Robinson analyzed the Wisconsin Special Counsel Mike Gableman’s recently-released...




					headlineusa.com
				



*The WI. 2020 election had 0 integrity and should be decertified as soon as possible.*


----------



## Winco (Mar 4, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That does not mean the facts are not what was reported. Source checkers, like fact checkers, base their facts on opinions. They mean nothing except to the gullible and stupid. A club you most certainly belong to.



This is for you Lastamender 

Mark Twain........ "Never argue with stupid people, they will drag you down to their level and then beat you with experience."


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 4, 2022)

Winco said:


> This is for you Lastamender
> 
> Mark Twain........ "Never argue with stupid people, they will drag you down to their level and then beat you with experience."View attachment 610759


Why are you denying evidence? You should not be calling anyone a fool. The election in WI. was stolen. The certification is bogus and should be voided.


----------



## Winco (Mar 5, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Why are you denying evidence? You should not be calling anyone a fool. The election in WI. was stolen. The certification is bogus and should be voided.


Can you post THAT PROOF ^^^^^^^
If there is proof, post it.
Quit saying Fake Shit, "like they are hiding it from you"


----------



## Colin norris (Mar 5, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I am sure the attacks on the source will be the most important thing to some, not what was said.
> Bernie Kerik: Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive – Will Vindicate Everything We’ve Been Saying – Election Was Stolen​
> 
> 
> ...



There was no stolen election and you need to address your ignorant hatreds. 
A 100 wars will come and go and nothing will change your defeat. Suck eggs.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 5, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> There is a report in GA. that the court will not release. Try research loudmouth. You are uninformed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's that explosiveness coming along?


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 5, 2022)

Winco said:


> Can you post THAT PROOF ^^^^^^^
> If there is proof, post it.
> Quit saying Fake Shit, "like they are hiding it from you"


I have posted it, moron.


----------



## Winco (Mar 5, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I have posted it, moron.


Oh, OK,  you have made multiple FAKE claims.
Which ONE of those FAKE claims would you like to 'showcase' as your claim of "I have posted it, moron"

No harm in you 'showing it again."
But you will be a pussy and say "Find it yourself"

If you were so confident of your FAKE proof, 
you would certainly post it ( Link it) again.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 5, 2022)

Winco said:


> Oh, OK,  you have made multiple FAKE claims.
> Which ONE of those FAKE claims would you like to 'showcase' as your claim of "I have posted it, moron"
> 
> No harm in you 'showing it again."
> ...











						Wisconsin special counsel bombshell: 91 nursing homes had 95-100% voter turnout in 2020
					

Election integrity watchdog Phill Kline said: "And now we have videotaped depositions and interviews with their family members saying, 'My loved one hasn't been able to vote for years and has been deemed to be incompetent.'"




					justthenews.com


----------



## bodecea (Mar 5, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Wisconsin special counsel bombshell: 91 nursing homes had 95-100% voter turnout in 2020
> 
> 
> Election integrity watchdog Phill Kline said: "And now we have videotaped depositions and interviews with their family members saying, 'My loved one hasn't been able to vote for years and has been deemed to be incompetent.'"
> ...


Any big booms yet?   

What happened on 30JUN21?

What happened on 13AUG21?


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 5, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Yep. Explosive alright. As in, "explosive diarrhea".


Don't worry Jack.  You can always wear a Depends like your mentor Joe Brainlesion.



JackOfNoTrades said:


> But at the end of the day. He lost.


Coming from a guy who knew that on November 6, 2020 weeks before the first court case, then months later claimed his proof in knowing was the court cases that hadn't happened yet!  



JackOfNoTrades said:


> This baloney is just an exercise to keep the Big Lie in the media to push as close to the election as they can get.


You communists are all experts in Big Lies!



JackOfNoTrades said:


> You and I both know this is a media driven exercise.


Used to be that the media was the watchdogs of government doing their jobs reporting on corruption, then you subversive a-holes got involved and now use the media as the strong-arm wing of your Marxist Misinformation Aspirations.

BIDDUM WON NOTHING.  That bum never won a thing in his life.

TRUMP SHOULD STILL BE PRESIDENT.

WE HAVE AN ILLEGAL PUPPET/IMPOSTER IN THE WH as front-man for your criminal enterprise.


----------



## Winco (Mar 5, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Wisconsin special counsel bombshell: 91 nursing homes had 95-100% voter turnout in 2020
> 
> 
> Election integrity watchdog Phill Kline said: "And now we have videotaped depositions and interviews with their family members saying, 'My loved one hasn't been able to vote for years and has been deemed to be incompetent.'"
> ...


Again, this is NOT real.
You only post from fake news sites.

I think some characters on FOX News are lying sacks of shit, like Hannity, Ingrham, Carlson, Gutfeld, Watters, etc....... but they have Some integrity, and if if REALLY happened, then Fox would put it on their site.
Since Fox hasn't, (find it for me if I missed it, on FoxNews), it is BULLSHIT.


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 5, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Any big booms yet?
> 
> What happened on 30JUN21?
> 
> What happened on 13AUG21?


Sit tight troll. The fraud will come out.


----------



## candycorn (Mar 5, 2022)

Still no arrests for massive voter fraud....

It's been a very long 3-4 weeks.  LOL


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 5, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Still no arrests for massive voter fraud....
> 
> It's been a very long 3-4 weeks.  LOL


And there will be one under this fake administration. Next.


----------



## Faun (Mar 6, 2022)

Winco said:


> Again, this is NOT real.
> You only post from fake news sites.
> 
> I think some characters on FOX News are lying sacks of shit, like Hannity, Ingrham, Carlson, Gutfeld, Watters, etc....... but they have Some integrity, and if if REALLY happened, then Fox would put it on their site.
> ...



While justthenews is a fake news website, in this case, they did link a report issued by the Wisconsin Office of Special Counsel who is investigating this matter. See chapter 8...



			https://legis.wisconsin.gov/assembly/22/brandtjen/media/1552/osc-second-interim-report.pdf


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Mar 6, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Don't worry Jack.  You can always wear a Depends like your mentor Joe Brainlesion.
> 
> 
> Coming from a guy who knew that on November 6, 2020 weeks before the first court case, then months later claimed his proof in knowing was the court cases that hadn't happened yet!
> ...


Seriously, cuck? Trolling old posts? Little beneath you, isn't it? Shouldn't your be in your garage putting on a mask and screaming at the sky??

Funny. We're here 1.5 years after your savior lost..and here your are still c(l)ucking about a stolen election..NOT!! 
Your boy is cooked. Get over it. He lost. And he ain't coming back.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 6, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Seriously, cuck? Trolling old posts? Little beneath you, isn't it?


I'm sorry Jack, I guess you thought you could lie and contradict yourself all you wanted and no one else would ever notice nor care. 



JackOfNoTrades said:


> Shouldn't your be in your garage putting on a mask and screaming at the sky??


I don't wear masks Jack.  But you can scream at the sky for me all you want if it makes you feel better.  Don't forget to make a fist and shake it too.



JackOfNoTrades said:


> Funny. We're here 1.5 years after your savior lost..and here your are still c(l)ucking about a stolen election..


You're right Jack.  After a year or two, we should just drop heinous major crimes like stolen elections, JFK being shot, 9/11, etc., and just ACCEPT THEM like you do and move on.  Like you did in 2016, 2017, 2018, 2019, 2020, 2021, and 2022 with Trump beating Hillary because she was just a major asshole.



JackOfNoTrades said:


> Your boy is cooked. Get over it. He lost. And he ain't coming back.


I'll file that prediction along with your other prediction that Trump will never be president nor beat Hillary.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Mar 6, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> I'm sorry Jack, I guess you thought you could lie and contradict yourself all you wanted and no one else would ever notice nor care.
> 
> 
> I don't wear masks Jack.  But you can scream at the sky for me all you want if it makes you feel better.  Don't forget to make a fist and shake it too.
> ...


Trump lost. Who cares about Hillary? She hasn't been relevant (except in your alt-right reality) since the morning of 11/4/2016.

Trump is done. Deal with it.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 6, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Trump lost.


That was never the question, but HOW he lost.



JackOfNoTrades said:


> Who cares about Hillary? She hasn't been relevant


She is still in the news every week.  More so now that Durham has connected her with the spying on and conspiring against a presidential administration.  Shooting at sunrise is too good for her.



JackOfNoTrades said:


> Trump is done.


I don't think so.



JackOfNoTrades said:


> Deal with it.


Just like you do Trump's stolen election.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 6, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Sit tight troll. The fraud will come out.


Any explosions yet?  Since yesterday?


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Mar 6, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> That was never the question, but HOW he lost.
> 
> 
> She is still in the news every week.  More so now that Durham has connected her with the spying on and conspiring against a presidential administration.  Shooting at sunrise is too good for her.
> ...


He lost. Nothing else matters since there was NO FRAUD PROVEN!! LOL. 

Durham?..wait..hasn't that investigation gone on longer than Mueller's?..and hasn't produced anything other than an indictment against a third party nobody lawyer?..and it hasn't even paid for itself...like Mueller's did.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 6, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> He lost.


The question is how.  Got a reading comprehension problem too, Jack?



JackOfNoTrades said:


> Nothing else matters since there was NO FRAUD PROVEN!!


Odd, I have about 150 cases of fraud proven right here!  Head in the sand again Jack?



JackOfNoTrades said:


> Durham?..wait..hasn't that investigation gone on longer than Mueller's?..


There was no Covid pandemic in 2018.  Besides, it matter not how long.



JackOfNoTrades said:


> and hasn't produced anything other than an indictment against a third party nobody lawyer?..


You mean Hillary's attorney?  




JackOfNoTrades said:


> and it hasn't even paid for itself...like Mueller's did.


Mueller paid back 30 million dollars?  Jack, you're a bigger ass by the day.

BIDEN IS A FRAUD.

The 2020 election was a scam.

America has been had and is owed at the very least an explanation, up to about 150 people executed for espionage and treason.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Mar 6, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> The question is how.  Got a reading comprehension problem too, Jack?
> 
> 
> Odd, I have about 150 cases of fraud proven right here!  Head in the sand again Jack?
> ...


Hey..shit..for..brains...I'm slowing this down so you can follow.
Where..is ..your..thread..on election fraud? What EVIDENCE do you have?
Present it. Cause Biden is your President..until 1/20/2025..and there in NOTHING you can do about it.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 6, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Biden is your President..until 1/20/2025..and there in NOTHING you can do about it.



You can have him, Jack.  Joe will never see a full term, he will either resign or be impeached and removed for flagrant incompetence.  Like you.

The lawful president is right here:








LIVE IT

LEARN IT

LOVE IT


----------



## Winco (Mar 6, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> That was never the question, but HOW he lost.


HOW he lost, he had less support and received LESS votes.
Geez, that's how it works.
Quit making up FAKE claims.



toobfreak said:


> The question is how. Got a reading comprehension problem too, Jack?


Asked and Answered, trump got less votes.


toobfreak said:


> Odd, I have about 150 cases of fraud proven right here!


ODD, why don't you take them to a Judge?
You have them, 


toobfreak said:


> Odd, I have about 150 cases of fraud proven right here!


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Mar 6, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> You can have him, Jack.  Joe will never see a full term, he will either resign or be impeached and removed for flagrant incompetence.  Like you.
> 
> The lawful president is right here:
> 
> ...


oh..you mean like this??


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 6, 2022)

Winco said:


> he had less support and received LESS votes.



You need to get your head examined, Russia-lover.  Pathological lying has effective treatments for you now!


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 6, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> oh..you mean like this??



How do you say Jack in Russian?  Is it Jackmehoff?

Kiss your Putin lover Joe Biden's ass goodbye Jackstrovski-- -- -- his ass is glass come this Fall and your era of tranny will be finished.  That is unless Kammy offs him sooner.


----------



## XponentialChaos (Mar 6, 2022)

Trumpsters are pathetic.


----------



## Winco (Mar 6, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> You need to get your head examined, Russia-lover.  Pathological lying has effective treatments for you now!





toobfreak said:


> How do you say Jack in Russian? Is it Jackmehoff?


You're no FUN.
You can't back up anything with FACTS.
Like trump using that sharpie.  WOW, what a failed attempt.
I suppose trump "Really didn't do that."  Fuking tard.


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 6, 2022)

Winco said:


> Like trump using that sharpie.



What sharpie?


----------



## JackOfNoTrades (Mar 6, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> How do you say Jack in Russian?  Is it Jackmehoff?
> 
> Kiss your Putin lover Joe Biden's ass goodbye Jackstrovski-- -- -- his ass is glass come this Fall and your era of tranny will be finished.  That is unless Kammy offs him sooner.


Anything better?.no?? Didn't think so.
Sharpie..Freaky....hey..psssst..its NYET!!


----------



## toobfreak (Mar 6, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Sharpie..Freaky....hey..psssst..its NYET!!



How life there in Russia Jack?  You like being a Putin lover?  Spread Joe's ass cheeks and blow bubbles you Russian war supporter.

Go buy some more Russian oil!


----------



## Faun (Mar 7, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I am sure the attacks on the source will be the most important thing to some, not what was said.
> Bernie Kerik: Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive – Will Vindicate Everything We’ve Been Saying – Election Was Stolen​
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, look -- I found your explosive voter fraud. Turns out, it was Trump's own Chief of Staff...









						Mark Meadows faces electoral fraud question over voter registration address
					

Donald Trump’s last chief of staff reported to have registered using North Carolina mobile home at which he seems never to have lived




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## bodecea (Mar 7, 2022)

Checking for any explosions today?


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 7, 2022)

Faun said:


> Hey, look -- I found your explosive voter fraud. Turns out, it was Trump's own Chief of Staff...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the persecution continues. Am I supposed to be impressed? The is now plenty of evidence to show the complete lack of integrity in the election, and more is coming. Time to decertify WI. GA. and AZ.


----------



## Faun (Mar 7, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> So the persecution continues. Am I supposed to be impressed? The is now plenty of evidence to show the complete lack of integrity in the election, and more is coming. Time to decertify WI. GA. and AZ.


----------



## Winco (Mar 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That won't happen until after the midterms and this illegitimate administration will do anything to keep that from happening. But it will happen.


3-4 Weeks.......

LOLLLOOLLOLLOOLL


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 29, 2022)

Winco said:


> 3-4 Weeks.......
> 
> LOLLLOOLLOLLOOLL


Troll, troll, troll your boat.


----------



## Faun (Mar 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Troll, troll, troll your boat.



The last time a thread cracked up as much as this one ... was ....





__





						Operation american spring
					

Lets Roll people before it's too late pass this around  SNIP:  Posted by Harry Riley on December 20, 2013 at 9:19pm in American Spring View Discussions OPERATION AMERICAN SPRING  (Please add the above title and some or all data from below to your FB, Twitter, Blog, Email list)...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 29, 2022)

Faun said:


> The last time a thread cracked up as much as this one ... was ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deflection.  C'mon stupid, you can't do better than that?


----------



## Faun (Mar 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Deflection.  C'mon stupid, you can't do better than that?



LOLOLOLOL 

"Deflection???"

You're the epitome of owned in this thread. There's nothing to deflect because there was no explosion. Your thread topic is as dead as dead can be. The only thing remaining in this thread is to laugh at what a flaming imbecile you are.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Deflection.  C'mon stupid, you can't do better than that?


How's that explosion coming along?


----------



## Faun (Mar 29, 2022)

bodecea said:


> How's that explosion coming along?


Like his head...


----------



## Lastamender (Mar 29, 2022)

bodecea said:


> How's that explosion coming along?


Not as well as your trolling, but we have nothing but time.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 21, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Not as well as your trolling, but we have nothing but time.


How's that explosive 3-4 weeks coming along?


----------



## Hellbilly (Apr 21, 2022)

bodecea said:


> How's that explosive 3-4 weeks coming along?


Any day now.


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2022)

bodecea said:


> How's that explosive 3-4 weeks coming along?


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 21, 2022)

bodecea said:


> How's that explosive 3-4 weeks coming along?


More evidence surfaces everyday, so I would say it is coming along just fine.









						More than 300,000 votes unverified in Georgia's Fulton County in 2020, new complaint alleges
					

President Joe Biden won the state by 11,779 votes over former President Donald Trump.




					justthenews.com


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 21, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Not as well as your trolling, but we have nothing but time.


You are the troll here BOY.

You make bullshit predictions and lie about the election


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 21, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> You are the troll here BOY.
> 
> You make bullshit predictions and lie about the election


I am not lying.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 21, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I am not lying.


Yes you are.

You cannot post any evidence to support your claim and you are a dishonest coward


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Lastamender (Apr 21, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Yes you are.
> 
> You cannot post any evidence to support your claim and you are a dishonest coward


I have posted plenty of it. You are woefully uninformed.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 22, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I have posted plenty of it. You are woefully uninformed.


That is a bald faced lie.

You have NEVER posted even the most remote shred of evidence.


----------



## Winco (Apr 23, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Plenty of evidence coming out May 2nd and more after that.


So your next explosive event will be May 2nd.

Is this the expected '2000 mules' Fake News Video?


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 23, 2022)

Winco said:


> So your next explosive event will be May 2nd.
> 
> Is this the expected '2000 mules' Fake News Video?


The same technology used by our FBI (KBG, now) proves it. It is not fake.


----------



## Winco (Apr 23, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The same technology used by our FBI (KBG, now) proves it. It is not fake.


But........
Your proof is just words.  

There is NO factual Evidence.

D'Souza, the Felon.
He is a Felon.





__





						Dinesh D’Souza Sentenced in Manhattan Federal Court to Five Years of Probation for Campaign Finance Fraud  — FBI
					

Preet Bharara, the United States Attorney for the Southern District of New York, announced today that DINESH DSOUZA was sentenced in Manhattan federal court to five years of probation, with eight months during the first year to be served in a community confinement center, after having pled...




					www.fbi.gov
				




Is what you are banking on.

You want to double down with some Manafort input?


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 23, 2022)

Winco said:


> But........
> Your proof is just words.
> 
> There is NO factual Evidence.
> ...


Are you spamming? You have posted that before. The film will be well received and friends will tell friends. Like D'sousa says game over.


----------



## Winco (Apr 23, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Are you spamming? You have posted that before. The film will be well received and friends will tell friends. *Like D'sousa says game over.*


When?

*Like D'sousa says game over.  *

Will this be in the next 3-4 explosive weeks.    LOOLOOLL you tard.
Possibly May 2nd?

You can't even spell his name correctly.


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 23, 2022)

Winco said:


> When?
> 
> *Like D'sousa says game over.  *
> 
> ...


And that means what? What a stupid post.


----------



## Winco (Apr 23, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> And that means what? What a stupid post.


It means NOTHING will happen in 3-4 weeks, let alone this May 2nd claim you have.


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 23, 2022)

Winco said:


> It means NOTHING will happen in 3-4 weeks, let alone this May 2nd claim you have.


You are not a credible source.


----------



## Winco (Apr 23, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are not a credible source.


Yet EVER one of your claims states.....
"The evidence is out there, on the internet."

Without you EVER providing that FACTUAL evidence.
Your videos are all speculation and CT.  Nothing Real.

Provide some REAL, documented evidence.
You can't, you won't.


----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 23, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Are you spamming? You have posted that before. The film will be well received and friends will tell friends. Like D'sousa says game over.


That donar scandle?  After watching this film last night, and when he brought it up. .  in that documentary, it got me thinking, I really have a sneaking suspicion, he did that campaign contribution violation ON PURPOSE for two reasons, first, to prove a point to the extent of the intrusion of the government, and second, about how partial the establishment is, on how it prosecutes folks.  This was even raised in WINCO's link;

"Judge Berman previously denied D’SOUZA’s pretrial motion to dismiss the indictment for selective prosecution, ruling that there was “no evidence” to support D’SOUZA’s allegation. In sentencing D’SOUZA, Judge Berman referred to his prior ruling and remarked that “the defendant’s claim of selective prosecution, legally speaking, is ‘all hat, no cattle.’”

How did the government find out about that violation in the first place?  What tipped them off?   



MisterBeale said:


> AMERICA The Movie Trailer (2014) HD​
> America : Imagine the World Without Her - Dinesh D'Souza​Support Dinesh D'Souza
> D'Souza Media


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 24, 2022)

Winco said:


> Yet EVER one of your claims states.....
> "The evidence is out there, on the internet."
> 
> Without you EVER providing that FACTUAL evidence.
> ...


I got news for you videos are not speculation. Democrats had an organized fraud ring paying for ballots. I will speculate with Zuckerbucks. There is no doubt the election was stolen. If you do not accept it that is too fucking bad because it most certainly happened. You side with traitors. Guess what that makes you, besides dumb as a rock?


----------



## Slade3200 (Apr 24, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I am sure the attacks on the source will be the most important thing to some, not what was said.
> Bernie Kerik: Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive – Will Vindicate Everything We’ve Been Saying – Election Was Stolen​
> 
> 
> ...


I love it when these old threads pop up. The next 3-4 weeks will be explosive huh?? Are we still waiting for this explosion almost a year later?!?! Haha


----------



## Winco (Apr 24, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I got news for you videos are not speculation. Democrats had an organized fraud ring paying for ballots. I will speculate with Zuckerbucks. There is no doubt the election was stolen. If you do not accept it that is too fucking bad because it most certainly happened. You side with traitors. Guess what that makes you, besides dumb as a rock?


I am all for prosecuting the BAD GUY.
Quit with the "Your Side"
I hATE BOTH FUCKING SIDES.

ACCEPT THAT DUDE.

I hate ALL politicians.


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 24, 2022)

Winco said:


> I am all for prosecuting the BAD GUY.
> Quit with the "Your Side"
> I hATE BOTH FUCKING SIDES.
> 
> ...


I have accepted you are an idiot incapable of thinking for himself. That covers it.


----------



## Winco (Apr 24, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I have accepted you are an idiot incapable of thinking for himself. That covers it.


Just quote exactly what will happen on May 2nd


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 24, 2022)

Winco said:


> Just quote exactly what will happen on May 2nd


How can I quote anything from or about May 2nd? You are really stupid.


----------



## Winco (Apr 24, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> How can I quote anything from or about May 2nd? You are really stupid.


Hey Moron...... Tell me in your own words what is going to happen on this Yuge Day, May 2nd.


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 24, 2022)

Winco said:


> Hey Moron...... Tell me in your own words what is going to happen on this Yuge Day, May 2nd.


You are not paying attention, what's new?


----------



## Hellbilly (Apr 24, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are not paying attention, what's new?


What are your expectations for May 2? Does Trump get reinstated?


----------



## Winco (Apr 24, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are not paying attention, what's new?


I'm still trying to figure that "3-4 explosive weeks"









						Bernie Kerik: Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive - Will Vindicate Everything We've Been Saying - Election Was Stolen (VIDEO)
					

Former New York City Police Commissioner Bernard Kerik joined Steve Bannon on Monday morning on The War Room. During their conversation, Kerik said there are over 17,000 “missing” ballots in Fulton County alone. Bernard Kerik:  You have a number of investigations in Georgia and one primary in...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				






007 said:


> The entire world knows the election was stolen. The corrupt dems didn't even try and HIDE IT. Millions of people watched LIVE on TV as votes were TAKEN from Trump and GIVEN to Biden. We watched as republican observers were KICKED OUT of ballot counting stations. We watched as corrupt democrats COVERED WINDOWS so no one could see them CHEATING. We watched on video as corrupt democrats counted ballots secretly pulled from under tables and such and counted MULTIPLE TIMES for Biden, and we ALL know that Dominion vote and tabulation machines were FLIPPING, FRACTIONALIZING and DELETING votes for Trump, along with REJECTING Trump ballots so corrupt democrats could AJUDICATE Trump votes for BIDEN. This ALL HAPPENED. We KNOW it happened, and the HARD CORE, IRREFUTABLE PROOF of it is COMING. There is a SHIT STORM BREWING.


LOL.


JackOfNoTrades said:


> Let's forget your source and focus on the felon Bernard Kerik.


Yup, they hate most people, but they LOVE their Felons.


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 24, 2022)

Winco said:


> I'm still trying to figure that "3-4 explosive weeks"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are lucky you can boot up your computer. Dumbass.


----------



## Winco (Apr 24, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are lucky you can boot up your computer. Dumbass.


Yup, it's hilarious when ALL YOU GOT is insults.
You want to compare Net Worth?


----------



## Winco (Apr 24, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are lucky you can boot up your computer. Dumbass.


Really.......we have waited over 10 months for your 3-4 week explosion, of a story told by a FELON on a terrible thegatewaypundit trash sheep following website.

Remind is again what will happen on May 2nd, so we can wait around and tease you for another 10 months.


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 24, 2022)

Winco said:


> Yup, it's hilarious when ALL YOU GOT is insults.
> You want to compare Net Worth?


Wrong, but you are very easy to insult.


----------



## Winco (Apr 24, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Wrong, but you are very easy to insult.


Why is that? ^^^^^
How about you discuss your May 2nd claim.


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 24, 2022)

Winco said:


> Really.......we have waited over 10 months for your 3-4 week explosion, of a story told by a FELON on a terrible thegatewaypundit trash sheep following website.
> 
> Remind is again what will happen on May 2nd, so we can wait around and tease you for another 10 months.


If you do not think the film will be released and change many minds you are fooling yourself. Again, that is not very hard to do.


----------



## Winco (Apr 24, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> If you do not think the film will be released and change many minds you are fooling yourself. Again, that is not very hard to do.


So your original 3-4 week explosion story features a FELON.  Bernie Kerik.
Now, your May 2nd Explosion features another FELON, Dinesh D'Souza. 

(or in your world, D'sousa). 

Still supporting FELONS.


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 24, 2022)

Winco said:


> So your original 3-4 week explosion story features a FELON.  Bernie Kerik.
> Now, your May 2nd Explosion features another FELON, Dinesh D'Souza.
> 
> (or in your world, D'sousa).
> ...


You are repeating yourself. D'Souza was pardoned. There is a felon in the WH and you are supporting him.


----------



## Winco (Apr 24, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are repeating yourself. D'Souza was pardoned. There is a felon in the WH and you are supporting him.


A pardon is NOT an exoneration.
D'Souza is a FELON, pardoned by a Con Man.

Can you provide the PROOF that there is a felon in the WH.  NOPE.  
You can probably search for it on thegatewaypundit.


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 24, 2022)

Winco said:


> A pardon is NOT an exoneration.
> D'Souza is a FELON, pardoned by a Con Man.
> 
> Can you provide the PROOF that there is a felon in the WH.  NOPE.
> You can probably search for it on thegatewaypundit.


I could give a shit. His film will prove to millions that there was organized fraud and that fraud changed the results of the election. We have an illegitimate president. Any doubt the viewers had will vanish, they will know the election was stolen, making them part of the majority that do.

The Big Lie has failed.


----------



## Winco (Apr 24, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I could give a shit. His film will prove to millions that there was organized fraud and that fraud changed the results of the election. We have an illegitimate president. Any doubt the viewers had will vanish, they will know the election was stolen, making them part of the majority that do.
> 
> The Big Lie has failed.


You support Convicted FELONS.

He won't PROVE anything.
He will just spout LIES and give you some hope.

How many (R) have said there is no evidence of fraud, yet you cling to a felon with a story.
You, yes YOU, are what is wrong with the right wing.
Lunatic.  ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 24, 2022)

Winco said:


> You support Convicted FELONS.
> 
> He won't PROVE anything.
> He will just spout LIES and give you some hope.
> ...


D'Souza is not the subject here, his film is, you fucking moron.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> D'Souza is not the subject here, his film is, you fucking moron.



No the subject is your lies and stupidity.


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 30, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No the subject is your lies and stupidity.


I am not lying. We have done this already.


----------



## Hellbilly (Apr 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I am not lying. We have done this already.


2 more days, yes?


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 30, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> 2 more days, yes?


Yes. Why don't you STFU and wait?


----------



## Hellbilly (Apr 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Yes. Why don't you STFU and wait?


Inquiring minds need to know.


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 30, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> Inquiring minds need to know.


So you are asking for a friend?


----------



## Hellbilly (Apr 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> So you are asking for a friend?


If that is supposed to be an insult, you failed.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I am not lying. We have done this already.


You are and that is what we have proven already.


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 30, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> You are and that is what we have proven already.


You have proven shit and shoved in it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Apr 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You have proven shit and shoved in it.


Wrong.

You KNOW you have be3e3n owned and repeaetedly proven a coward and liar.

You have NEVER posted a speck of evidence for your braindead claims.

You make up CRAP and lie all the time.

Where is the explosion BOY?


----------



## Lastamender (Apr 30, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> You KNOW you have be3e3n owned and repeaetedly proven a coward and liar.
> 
> ...











						Here is the Evidence
					

Crowdsourcing evidence for journalists.



					hereistheevidence.com


----------



## Winco (May 2, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I am not lying.


You do, on a regular basis.
Remember the title, 3-4 explosive weeks........LOOOLLOOOLLLOL
Nothing Burger.


Hellbilly said:


> 2 more days, yes?


He's Lastamender lying again.


Lastamender said:


> Yes. Why don't you STFU and wait?


Wait for what?
3-4 weeks
3-4 months.
You promised May 2nd.

Oh...... you FAIL again.


----------



## candycorn (May 3, 2022)

Winco said:


> You do, on a regular basis.
> Remember the title, 3-4 explosive weeks........LOOOLLOOOLLLOL
> Nothing Burger.
> 
> ...


He was talking about his diarrhea


----------



## Hellbilly (May 3, 2022)

Winco said:


> You do, on a regular basis.
> Remember the title, 3-4 explosive weeks........LOOOLLOOOLLLOL
> Nothing Burger.
> 
> ...


Just wait until May 2nd he said. 
Something monumental is going to happen he said.
Trump is coming back he said.

Well it's May 3rd and nothing.... 
So sad.


----------



## bodecea (May 4, 2022)

How's that explosion coming along?


----------



## Hellbilly (May 4, 2022)

bodecea said:


> How's that explosion coming along?


Any day now, right Lastamender?


----------



## Winco (May 28, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Yes. Why don't you STFU and wait?


Ok, has the Explosive News come out yet?
Have they made any arrests yet?

We got 'em this time.  LOOLOLLLO



Hellbilly said:


> Any day now, right Lastamender?


LOL.



bodecea said:


> How's that explosion coming along?


When he said 3-4 weeks, or when he said May 2, we will all need that RWI decoder ring to figure out what they are really saying.


----------



## Lastamender (May 28, 2022)

Winco said:


> Ok, has the Explosive News come out yet?
> Have they made any arrests yet?
> 
> We got 'em this time.  LOOLOLLLO
> ...


2,000 Mules has digital and video evidence. The election was stolen. Period.


----------



## Winco (May 28, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> 2,000 Mules has digital and video evidence. The election was stolen. Period.


All talk, no action.
Evidence of cell phone pings is not evidence of voter fraud.
Don't even pretend that D'Snooza made that connection.


----------



## Lastamender (May 28, 2022)

Winco said:


> All talk, no action.
> Evidence of cell phone pings is not evidence of voter fraud.
> Don't even pretend that D'Snooza made that connection.


There is no other plausible explanation for that activity but massive fraud. Period.


----------



## Winco (May 28, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> There is no other plausible explanation for that activity but massive fraud. Period.


As I mentioned before, that 'plausible explanation' is a giant leap that even Evel Knievel wouldn't attempt.

So why no arrests then?

Remember when RWI's were asking about J6 criminals "And still no arrests for Sedition or Insurrection" and then it happened. 








						Leader of Oath Keepers and 10 Other Individuals Indicted in Federal Court for Seditious Conspiracy and Other Offenses Related to U.S. Capitol Breach
					

A federal grand jury in the District of Columbia returned an indictment yesterday, which was unsealed today, charging 11 defendants with seditious conspiracy and other charges for crimes related to the breach of the U.S. Capitol on Jan. 6, which disrupted a joint session of the U.S. Congress...




					www.justice.gov
				




Maybe this (arrests for voters fraud) will happen too.
You can always dream.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 28, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> 2,000 Mules has digital and video evidence. The election was stolen. Period.


Bullshit.

You lost that argument a dozen times over and are now lying about it to save face,

It had no such evidence and it was not stolen and you know it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 28, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> There is no other plausible explanation for that activity but massive fraud. Period.


There are many such explanations and it is not evidence of theft or fraud you faggot
PERIOD


----------



## Lastamender (May 28, 2022)

Winco said:


> As I mentioned before, that 'plausible explanation' is a giant leap that even Evel Knievel wouldn't attempt.
> 
> So why no arrests then?
> 
> ...


There are no arrests because the people that were complicit won't allow it.


----------



## Lastamender (May 28, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> You lost that argument a dozen times over and are now lying about it to save face,
> 
> It had no such evidence and it was not stolen and you know it.


I did no such thing. The evidence is a fact.


----------



## candycorn (May 28, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I did no such thing. The evidence is a fact.


The evidence is comical and so are you.

Any arrests yet?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 28, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I did no such thing. The evidence is a fact.


Yes you did and that has been proven.

There is no evidence of massive fraud or theft THAT is a fact in your face liar


----------



## Lastamender (May 28, 2022)

candycorn said:


> The evidence is comical and so are you.
> 
> Any arrests yet?


The evidence is the same kind that gets convictions, and you know it. They got caught.


----------



## Lastamender (May 28, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Yes you did and that has been proven.
> 
> There is no evidence of massive fraud or theft THAT is a fact in your face liar


You cannot be this stupid and function. You have to be a bot.


----------



## miketx (May 28, 2022)

Talk talk talk talk talk talk talk. Repeat.


----------



## Coyote (May 28, 2022)

Just checking in….it’s almost been a year…anything exploded yet?


----------



## candycorn (May 28, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The evidence is the same kind that gets convictions, and you know it. They got caught.


Now if you could only get someone to believe you.  Instead...you're just a sad, pathetic little boy.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 28, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You cannot be this stupid and function. You have to be a bot.


Give it up boy I am stating the truth


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 28, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The evidence is the same kind that gets convictions, and you know it. They got caught.


There is no such evidence liar,

Your life is a total waste


----------



## Lastamender (May 28, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Now if you could only get someone to believe you.  Instead...you're just a sad, pathetic little boy.


They believe it, they are scared to do anything about. That could change in Nov.


----------



## Lastamender (May 28, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> There is no such evidence liar,
> 
> Your life is a total waste


I am not lying when I say you are as dumb as a rock.


----------



## Lastamender (May 28, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Just checking in….it’s almost been a year…anything exploded yet?


55% of likely voters believe the election was stolen. What party do you think they blame?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 28, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I am not lying when I say you are as dumb as a rock.


Yet smarter than you.

I have proven you wrong aqnd you have no evidence.

Everyone knows it even you.

Seriously why do you have to lie about this crap like a childish ****?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 28, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> 55% of likely voters believe the election was stolen. What party do you think they blame?


Another lie.

most know it was not stolen.

You have a fringe minority on your side bitch and that is all


----------



## Lastamender (May 28, 2022)

Watch the video.








						"2000 Mules" Investigator Gregg Phillips Drops a Bomb: Investigators Discovered Multinational Player and Federal Agencies Involved in Operation - A "Multinational Deal Involving Billions of Dollars" (VIDEO)
					

Dinesh D’Souza, Gregg Phillips and Catherine Engelbrecht Earlier this month Dinesh D’Souza and Salem Media released the much-anticipated movie “2000 Mules” on the 2020 presidential election heist. The movie revealed how thousands of ballot traffickers working in all of the battleground states...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 28, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Watch the video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A video with no evidence just lies like the crap you post


----------



## Lastamender (May 29, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> A video with no evidence just lies like the crap you post


You keep denying facts. Just quit, moron.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You keep denying facts. Just quit, moron.


I am stating facts you total retard.

You damn well know I am stating facts and you damn well know everyone has outed you and prove that you are a liar.

That fucking film FAILED to prodiuce evidence of fraud or theft.

Deal with it you are MY BITCH


----------



## candycorn (May 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They believe it, they are scared to do anything about. That could change in Nov.


They?  Oh your imaginary friends?  

Are they also the friends of the imaginary souls who committed voter fraud in mass numbers?
































any arrest yet?


----------



## citygator (May 29, 2022)

What’s more likely? 

- The biggest election heist in history occurred in Republican led states by the opposing party and was coordinated by thousands of folks in multiple states without any evidence leaking and no charges being brought?

Or

- A group who thought rally sizes was a good measure of public faith in the incumbent leader looked for an excuse why that wasnt true and ended up being manipulated by conspiracy theorists into suggesting crazy ass stuff?

My bet is on the second because I’m not a fucking moron.


----------



## Lastamender (May 29, 2022)

citygator said:


> What’s more likely?
> 
> - The biggest election heist in history occurred in Republican led states by the opposing party and was coordinated by thousands of folks in multiple states without any evidence leaking and no charges being brought?
> 
> ...


The phone pings confirm the activity and multiple trips. The only explanation is organized fraud. You do not have to believe it but it most certainly happened. There is no other plausible excuse.


----------



## Lastamender (May 29, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> I am stating facts you total retard.
> 
> You damn well know I am stating facts and you damn well know everyone has outed you and prove that you are a liar.
> 
> ...


You must be retarded. Seek help.


----------



## Lastamender (May 29, 2022)

candycorn said:


> They?  Oh your imaginary friends?
> 
> Are they also the friends of the imaginary souls who committed voter fraud in mass numbers?
> 
> ...


Data has no imagination. It does have the times and dates these people repeatably committed fraud.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (May 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You must be retarded. Seek help.


lol

It’s almost a year since those two ‘explosive’ weeks. 

Conservatives are as ridiculous as they are dishonest. 

Too funny.


----------



## Winco (May 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The phone pings confirm the activity and multiple trips. The only explanation is organized fraud. You do not have to believe it but it most certainly happened. There is no other plausible excuse.


Sure there is.
You are an idiot.
Cell Phone pings don't track votes.

Where is the link to the full d'snooza film so I can watch it for free.


----------



## Lastamender (May 29, 2022)

Winco said:


> Sure there is.
> You are an idiot.
> Cell Phone pings don't track votes.
> 
> Where is the link to the full d'snooza film so I can watch it for free.


Do some research and find it yourself.


----------



## Lastamender (May 29, 2022)

Rasmussen Reports

@Rasmussen_Poll

"How likely is it that cheating affected the outcome of the 2020 election?"* Likely, by party: All-55% Rep-77% Ind-53% Dem-36% *http://bit.ly/3lIi3uR #2000mules #electionfraud 
@POTUS


----------



## citygator (May 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The phone pings confirm the activity and multiple trips. The only explanation is organized fraud. You do not have to believe it but it most certainly happened. There is no other plausible excuse.


335M people in the country and 2,000 having a home to job route or a home to grocery store route past a vote drop off location seems low to me. This is bullshit. Just like bamboo ballots etc.  a joke.









						2000 MULES | JANUARY 6TH
					

Dinesh D'Souza's new film, 2000 Mules, suggests election fraud in the 2020 election without bringing any solid evidence.




					www.jan-6.com


----------



## Lastamender (May 29, 2022)

citygator said:


> 335M people in the country and 2,000 having a home to job route or a home to grocery store route past a vote drop off location seems low to me. This is bullshit. Just like bamboo ballots etc.  a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You believe that? Thanks, I now know just how stupid and dishonest you really are. Back to the sewer where gators in the city belong.


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> 2,000 Mules has digital and video evidence. The election was stolen. Period.



Bullshit. Had they actually had such evidence,  they would have presented it in the movie. They didn't.  Instead all they showed were some lines, dots and circled and then, without any proof, falsely _*claimed*_ those were people picking up ballots from nonprofits and then driving around town to drop them off at multiple drop boxes. But then, despite having 4 million minutes of video, NOT showing a single person going to more than one drop box.


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2022)

Coyote said:


> Just checking in….it’s almost been a year…anything exploded yet?



Just Lastamender's head.


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Watch the video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gregg Phillips is a proven liar when it comes to election fraud...


----------



## Hellbilly (May 29, 2022)

This thread is almost a year old and still nothing.


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The phone pings confirm the activity and multiple trips. The only explanation is organized fraud. You do not have to believe it but it most certainly happened. There is no other plausible excuse.



Then why no video of them going to multiple drop boxes?


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2022)

Winco said:


> Sure there is.
> You are an idiot.
> Cell Phone pings don't track votes.
> 
> Where is the link to the full d'snooza film so I can watch it for free.


----------



## Lastamender (May 29, 2022)

Faun said:


> Bullshit. Had they actually had such evidence,  they would have presented it in the movie. They didn't.  Instead all they showed were some lines, dots and circled and then, without any proof, falsely _*claimed*_ those were people picking up ballots from nonprofits and then driving around town to drop them off at multiple drop boxes. But then, despite having 4 million minutes of video, NOT showing a single person going to more than one drop box.


You argument is childish. The evidence was presented.


----------



## Lastamender (May 29, 2022)

Faun said:


> Then why no video of them going to multiple drop boxes?


I am sure those can be produced. Why don't you take them to court and find out?


----------



## Hellbilly (May 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Why don't you take them to court and find out?


Comments like this is why no one believes a word you say.


----------



## Lastamender (May 29, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> Comments like this is why no one believes a word you say.


How so? Do you want that evidence in court? I do. The court would have no choice but to find it factual.


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You argument is childish. The evidence was presented.



Your lies don't overcome reality. 

Watch this...

Post videos of people depositing ballots into multiple drop boxes....

When you can't, your lies are exposed.


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I am sure those can be produced. Why don't you take them to court and find out?



LOLOL 

Your certainty is so worthless, it can't even buy a stick of gum.

And why would I take them to court to prove something they already failed to prove?

Fact of the matter is... despite claiming as many as _*54,000 mules*_ deposited ballots at multiple drop boxes; and despite claiming they had _*4 million minutes*_ of video -- *they couldn't find even one person doing what they claimed they were doing.*

And yet you still believe them. 

Your desperation is again noted and laughed at.


----------



## Hellbilly (May 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> How so? Do you want that evidence in court? I do. The court would have no choice but to find it factual.


You have been saying that for a year now and still nothing. Not one shred of proof.


----------



## Faun (May 29, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> Comments like this is why no one believes a word you say.



Actually, watching the movie is why no one believes him. Yes, the movie made claims of voter fraud -- but sadly for those making that movie, it failed miserably to prove those claims.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The phone pings confirm the activity and multiple trips. The only explanation is organized fraud. You do not have to believe it but it most certainly happened. There is no other plausible excuse.


The phone pings only show mjultiple trips to a general location and there are many many plausible explanations which do not involve any form of fraud.

You are a liar

There is no excuse needed. There are a thousand reasons for these pings which are not precisely accurate, those are facts BOY


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Do some research and find it yourself.


It does not exist liar and without it you have nothing.

Where is the explosion boy?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You must be retarded. Seek help.


Yet smarter than you


----------



## Lastamender (May 29, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> You have been saying that for a year now and still nothing. Not one shred of proof.


The election will always be stolen. What is a year?


----------



## Lastamender (May 29, 2022)

I am glad it hit the news. Now people will really want to see it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The election will always be stolen. What is a year?


You have no evidence it was stolen even with that dud of a movie


----------



## Lastamender (May 29, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> You have no evidence it was stolen even with that dud of a movie


Digital evidence. Can your two digit IQ digest that information?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Digital evidence. Can your two digit IQ digest that information?


The movie had no digital evidence of theft or fraud.

The digital pings do not constitute evidence of election fraud in any way whatsoever. The geo tracking is imprecise and there endless reasons for people to be near drop boxes.

The movie is a failure much like you and your pathetic life


----------



## Lastamender (May 29, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> The movie had no digital evidence of theft or fraud.
> 
> The digital pings do not constitute evidence of election fraud in any way whatsoever. The geo tracking is imprecise and there endless reasons for people to be near drop boxes.
> 
> The movie is a failure much like you and your pathetic life


It is exactly what they presented, stupid.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It is exactly what they presented, stupid.


As usual your claim is a bald faced cowardly lie.

They presented nno evidence or theft or fraud and that is fact and you KNOW it


----------



## Lastamender (May 29, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> As usual your claim is a bald faced cowardly lie.
> 
> They presented nno evidence or theft or fraud and that is fact and you KNOW it


Prove it is a lie. Show me the data you looked at that proves anything different. You realize it cannot be done? Those phone pings are proof.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Prove it is a lie. Show me the data you looked at that proves anything different. You realize it cannot be done? Those phone pings are proof.


No they are not proof of evidence or fraud you stupid fucking marxist.

They place phones in the GENERAL locale of drop poxes which has many plausible explanations annd therefore proces fucking nothing.

It is a fucking failure as you are you pathetic loser


----------



## Lastamender (May 29, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No they are not proof of evidence or fraud you stupid fucking marxist.
> 
> They place phones in the GENERAL locale of drop poxes which has many plausible explanations annd therefore proces fucking nothing.
> 
> It is a fucking failure as you are you pathetic loser


The location is as percise as an ankle bracelet. The SCOTUS says so, now just STFU.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The location is as percise as an ankle bracelet. The SCOTUS says so, now just STFU.


No it does not and it is not 

It is very imprecise that is proven fact.

The movie has no evidence of theft or fraud you marx loving sack of trash.

That is a fucking fact you know it is and I will always be in your zit covered face telling you the truth BITCH


----------



## Lastamender (May 29, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No it does not and it is not
> 
> It is very imprecise that is proven fact.
> 
> ...


Back that up. Let's see how unreliable it is. Source it. I don't think you have posted anything to back up what you say.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Back that up. Let's see how unreliable it is. Source it. I don't think you have posted anything to back up what you say.


I dont have to motherfucker the byurden of proof is on you.

Just like the burden of proof is on gthe fucking movie and it has NO FUCKING EVIDENCE.

You have been asked a hundred times for evidence and you hasve proven that you are truly a traitor a coward a liar and marx loving pig

youhbave never posted evidence and never will you treasonous piece of trash.

Biden is a stupid failure of a president who won fair and square that is fact in our pimple infested teenaged face and you cannot CHALLENGE it with evidence

Post evidence of your own motherfuker YOU NEVER HAVE. The movies fails and has no evidence so it does not count.

Posty some evidence


----------



## Moonglow (May 29, 2022)

Any day now the explosions!


----------



## Lastamender (May 29, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> I dont have to motherfucker the byurden of proof is on you.
> 
> Just like the burden of proof is on gthe fucking movie and it has NO FUCKING EVIDENCE.
> 
> ...


I have. You are to stupid to recognize it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 29, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I have. You are to stupid to recognize it.


That is a bald faced lie you never have.

the movie also failed to produce evidence you are a loser


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> View attachment 651644
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Prove it is a lie. Show me the data you looked at that proves anything different. You realize it cannot be done? Those phone pings are proof.



The movie proved it was a lie by not showing any videos of people doing what they claimed they were doing. *Four million minutes* of video and not one single person is seen depositing ballots at more than one drop box. Not one single person is seen picking up ballots from a nonprofit organization.


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

Faun said:


> The movie proved it was a lie by not showing any videos of people doing what they claimed they were doing. *Four million minutes* of video and not one single person is seen depositing ballots at more than one drop box. Not one single person is seen picking up ballots from a nonprofit organization.


You are lying.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are lying.



Nope, no lie. Had I actually been lying and had there actually been videos in that movie of anyone going to multiple drop boxes with ballots, you would have been able to post them.

You can't because I'm telling the truth -- that movie showed no such video.


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

Faun said:


> Nope, no lie. Had I actually been lying and had there actually been videos in that movie of anyone going to multiple drop boxes with ballots, you would have been able to post them.
> 
> You can't because I'm telling the truth -- that movie showed no such video.


It showed so much the videos are unnecessary. And there was one shown of a black woman going back to her car to fill out more ballots and going back to the same box depositing more ballots.The digital evidence cannot be debunked. In fact, I see no one is even trying. They are just coming up with lame excuses that make 0 sense.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It showed so much the videos are unnecessary.


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

Faun said:


>


You fail to understand the phone pings show massive fraud. There is no plausible explanation of the same people going to box after box but fraud. You know it, too.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It showed so much the videos are unnecessary. And there was one shown of a black woman going back to her car to fill out more ballots and going back to the same box depositing more ballots.The digital evidence cannot be debunked. In fact, I see no one is even trying. They are just coming up with lame excuses that make 0 sense.


It showed no evidence.

The digital evidence does not prove what you claim dumbass.

It showed NO ONE filling out ballots and depositing them 

You are a failure as is the film


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You fail to understand the phone pings show massive fraud. There is no plausible explanation of the same people going to box after box but fraud. You know it, too.


They show no such thing dumbass they show general proximity and nothing else

You are a fool and liar 
\
Yes there are many plausible explanation s and you know it'


You have already losty boy and cannot save face by lhying about it


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> They show no such thing dumbass they show general proximity and nothing else
> 
> You are a fool and liar
> \
> ...


Digital evidence exists and it always will. The internet is forever.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You fail to understand the phone pings show massive fraud. There is no plausible explanation of the same people going to box after box but fraud. You know it, too.



LOLOL 

Fuckbubble, pings show lines, nothing more.







Number of ballots seen above: *ZERO*


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Digital evidence exists and it always will. The internet is forever.


No one said otherwise

The evidence of fraud and theft DOES not exist

The digital evidence does not prove what claim it does you moron


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Fuckbubble, pings show lines, nothing more.
> 
> ...


No other reason to be going to those drop boxes over and over but fraud. A child could figure that out.


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No one said otherwise
> 
> The evidence of fraud and theft DOES not exist
> 
> The digital evidence does not prove what claim it does you moron


It sure does. There is no plausible excuse for going to box after box than fraud. You are incredibly stupid.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> No other reason to be going to those drop boxes over and over but fraud. A child could figure that out.



No other reason?? 

You're fucked in the head, retard.

G'head, prove the individual represented in this map shown in 2000 Mules is NOT an election official picking up ballots...






... then prove those dots in that map are actual locations of drop boxes.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> No other reason to be going to those drop boxes over and over but fraud. A child could figure that out.


Many reasons and it only shows general proximity


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

Faun said:


> No other reason??
> 
> You're fucked in the head, rerard.
> 
> ...


They said they were and the technology is precise. Again, you know it. Everyone who is informed does.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It sure does. There is no plausible excuse for going to box after box than fraud. You are incredibly stupid.


Yes there you braindead idiot

You are cowardly shut in who never leaves his basement others intereact with the world and now that there are endless reasons to go where evern one wishes'

You are a liar and full of shit

It shows no evidence of fraud or theft


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They said they were and the technology is precise. Again, you know it. Everyone who is informed does.


The technology is not precise that is established fact


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Many reasons and *it only shows general proximity*


I asked you to source that and what are they doing there day after day before the election but trafficking ballots?

Now source your bullshit claim.


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> The technology is not precise that is established fact



 

Link?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I asked you to source that and what are they doing there day after day before the election but trafficking ballots?
> 
> Now source your bullshit claim.


Meeting with freinds, taking a leak, visiting the bar next door, hitting on a woman or man.

The list is endless motherfucker and your assertions of no other plausible explanation is an follish idioic lie from a cowardly marxist piece of shit which is YOU


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Link?


Established fact boy deal with it

You lose and the film has no evidence of fraud or theft


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I asked you to source that and what are they doing there day after day before the election but trafficking ballots?
> 
> Now source your bullshit claim.


I asked you for evidence for years and you never psotred any especially with this fucking film which you lie about

You first motherfucker


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Established fact boy deal with it
> 
> You lose and the film has no evidence of fraud or theft


Then source it asshole.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Then source it asshole.


One more time you bleeding **** faggot you first.

You have neevr posted evidence. You do not get to demand it when you always run away from posting evidence of your own


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> One more time you bleeding **** faggot you first.
> 
> You have neevr posted evidence. You do not get to demand it when you always run away from posting evidence of your own


I am not making the claim stupid, you are. Show me how the SC was wrong. They say the technology is precise.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I am not making the claim stupid, you are.


You have never posted evidence for ANY of your claims

Go ahead


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> You have never posted evidence for ANY of your claims
> 
> Go ahead


2,000 Mules is evidence, and it has been posted. Your turn stupid.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> 2,000 Mules is evidence, and it has been posted. Your turn stupid.


No it is not it is a failure with no evidennce backing up your claims

So go ahead boy post some evidence

2000 mules has been proven empty and a failure


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They said they were and the technology is precise. Again, you know it. Everyone who is informed does.



"They said they were" is your proof??? 

The same guy who lied about 3 million illegal votes in the 2016 election. But we should believe him this time?

Exactly how desperate and retarded are you??

Regardless of your dementia, someone showed the actual locations of drop boxes in that area and they didn't match up. 






When asked about it, Gregg Phillips response was that was just a dramatization for the movie and not to be taken literally. 

_“The movie graphics are not literal interpretations of our data.” ~ Gregg Phillips_


----------



## Concerned American (May 30, 2022)

JLW said:


> Lol..Bernie Kerik


LOL, you were predicted in post #1 of the OP.  Sure didn't take long.


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

Faun said:


> "They said they were" is your proof???
> 
> The same guy who lied about 3 million illegal votes in the 2016 election. But we should believe him this time?
> 
> ...


Not about 2016.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They said they were and the technology is precise. Again, you know it. Everyone who is informed does.



And no, it's not that precise. Gregg Phillips presented his research to the GBI last year and upon review, rejected Phillips' "evidence" because it showed the pings were within _*"100 feet"*_ of drop boxes. Too inconclusive to draw any conclusions...


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I asked you to source that and what are they doing there day after day before the election but trafficking ballots?
> 
> Now source your bullshit claim.



LOLOL 

You can't even prove those dots on that map were actually drop boxes.


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

Faun said:


> And no, it's not that precise. Gregg Phillips presented his research to the GBI last year and upon review, rejected Phillips' "evidence" because it showed the pings were within _*"100 feet"*_ of drop boxes. Too inconclusive to draw any conclusions...


Old news.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Old news.



So?


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

Faun said:


> So?


So?


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Not about 2016.



It's not about 2016, it's about Gregg Phillips' lack of credibility.


----------



## meaner gene (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Old news.


Old debunked news.  Which at the time you claimed would be proof positive of voter fraud.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> So?



So 100 feet is not precise.


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

Faun said:


> It's not about 2016, it's about Gregg Phillips' lack of credibility.


He is very credible. Why don't you get someone to look at the data and debunk it? Because it cannot be debunked. They got caught.


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

Faun said:


> So 100 feet is not precise.


The NYT and the SC disagree.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I asked you to source that and what are they doing there day after day before the election but trafficking ballots?
> 
> Now source your bullshit claim.



Here's another screen shot from 2000 Mules...






... what city is that map of?


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Old debunked news.  Which at the time you claimed would be proof positive of voter fraud.


The fraud has been proven. 55% of likely voters believe the election was stole. By 2024 it will be 80%, if not more.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> He is very credible.



LOLOL 

He has no credibility.  He lied in 2016 that he figured out 3 million non-citizens voted that year...


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

Faun said:


> Here's another screen shot from 2000 Mules...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You tell me. You know damn well they told you in the video.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The fraud has been proven. 55% of likely voters believe the election was stole. By 2024 it will be 80%, if not more.



Great, post Rasmussen's definition of a "likely voter"...


----------



## meaner gene (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> He is very credible. Why don't you get someone to look at the data and debunk it? Because it cannot be debunked. They got caught.


None of the data is based on actual identification of a cellphone.  All it shows is that somebody who went within 100 feet of a political organization, also went within 100 feet of a polling drop box.

Of all you know, that could have been a letter carrier delivering the mail every day.


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> He has no credibility.  He lied in 2016 that he figured out 3 million non-citizens voted that year...


Then get the data and debunk it. Phillips paid for the data. Pony up, buy the data and debunk it. I'll wait.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You tell me. You know damn well they told you in the video.



LOL

Why should I tell you when I'm asking you what city that map represents??

Don't you know?

Can't you say?


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> None of the data is based on actual identification of a cellphone.  All it shows is that somebody who went within 100 feet of a political organization, also went within 100 feet of a polling drop box.
> 
> Of all you know, that could have been a letter carrier delivering the mail every day.


Then the SCOTUS and the NYT are wrong? That is what you are claiming. Plus even 100 feet away from 30 or 40 drop boxes for days is quite suspicious and warrants a full investigation. Right?


----------



## meaner gene (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The fraud has been proven. 55% of likely voters believe the election was stole. By 2024 it will be 80%, if not more.



You know that 70% of Americans thought Saddam Hussein was responsible for 9-11

That was no more proof, than your claim of 55% believing a stolen election.


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Why should I tell you when I'm asking you what city that map represents??
> 
> ...


Show the whole map and I will be glad to name the city.


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> You know that 70% of Americans thought Saddam Hussein was responsible for 9-11
> 
> That was no more proof, than your claim of 55% believing a stolen election.


This is not about how gullible Americans are, we already know that. Russia, Russia, Russia.


----------



## meaner gene (May 30, 2022)

Faun said:


> Great, post Rasmussen's definition of a "likely voter"...


He's trying to use a POLL, as evidence.

If you can fool some of the people, all of the time


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> None of the data is based on actual identification of a cellphone.  All it shows is that somebody who went within 100 feet of a political organization, also went within 100 feet of a polling drop box.
> 
> Of all you know, that could have been a letter carrier delivering the mail every day.



Those weren't even described as "political organizations" in the movie. And they presented zero evidence of any of their purported "mules" as stopping at any of them. They presented zero evidence that any of those nonprofits handed off ballots to anyone. They didn't even identify o e single nonprofit.

Lastamender is such an idiot, he said they would identify them; yet here we are, *3-4 weeks* later, they still haven't nor have they given any indication they will.


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> He's trying to use a POLL, as evidence.
> 
> If you can fool some of the people, all of the time


And you have not? Why fucking lie?


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> He's trying to use a POLL, as evidence.
> 
> If you can fool some of the people, all of the time



A poll of a plurality of Republicans, most of whom fell for Trump's Big Lie.


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

Faun said:


> Those weren't even described as "political organizations" in the movie. And they presented zero evidence of any of their purported "mules" as stopping at any of them. They presented zero evidence that any of those nonprofits handed off ballots to anyone. They didn't even identify o e single nonprofit.
> 
> Lastamender is such an idiot, he said they would identify them; yet here we are, *3-4 weeks* later, they still haven't nor have they given any indication they will.


2,000 Mules caught the fraud. Fact. Irrefutable digital evidence says so.


----------



## Zincwarrior (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Bias is not good. Get ready to move thread back when fraud is proven. An apology would be nice too.


They are going to prove fraud in the next two weeks? Which court case is this?


----------



## meaner gene (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Then the SCOTUS and the NYT are wrong?



Actually YOU claimed the SCOTUS and the NYT were wrong also.

I can repost where you said that just yesterday about the SCOTUS being wrong in Heller V DC.


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

Faun said:


> A poll of a plurality of Republicans, most of whom fell for Trump's Big Lie.


The Big Lie came from the media along with censorship and political persecution. Democrats and RINOs could not act guiltier if they were paid. And believe they are paid.


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> They are going to prove fraud in the next two weeks? Which court case is this?


Try keeping up moron.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Then get the data and debunk it. Phillips paid for the data. Pony up, buy the data and debunk it. I'll wait.



LOL

Why should I bother when a) Phillips is already a proven liar; and b) Phillips' evidence was already proven insufficient by the GBI; and c) the movie utterly failed to prove Phillips' claims; and d) you're already a proven psychopath who simply dismisses any evidence whatsoever that doesn't comport with your delusions.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Then the SCOTUS and the NYT are wrong? That is what you are claiming. Plus even 100 feet away from 30 or 40 drop boxes for days is quite suspicious and warrants a full investigation. Right?



No, it doesn't. Can't you read??


----------



## meaner gene (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Then the SCOTUS and the NYT are wrong? That is what you are claiming. Plus even 100 feet away from 30 or 40 drop boxes for days is quite suspicious and warrants a full investigation. Right?


You could find similar data of cell phone pings of people who repeatedly came within 100 feet of  USPS mailboxes.   That criteria is so general, that it would catch more dolphins than tuna.


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Why should I bother when a) Phillips is already a proven liar; and b) Phillips' evidence was already proven insufficient by the GBI; and c) the movie utterly failed to prove Phillips' claims; and d) you're already a proven psychopath who simply dismisses any evidence whatsoever that doesn't comport with your delusions.


It is not proven. liars do not prove anything they just deny it happened.


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> You could find similar data of cell phone pings of people who repeatedly came within 100 feet of  USPS mailboxes.   That criteria is so general, that it would catch more dolphins than tuna.


Then find that data and prove it. I'll wait.


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

Faun said:


> No, it doesn't. Can't you read??


Now find Phillips response and post that. I'll wait again.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It is not proven. liars do not prove anything they just deny it happened.



It was their burden to prove their claims. _*4 million minutes of video*_ and not one single person shown depositing ballots at multiple drop boxes.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Now find Phillips response and post that. I'll wait again.



Who said he responded to it?


----------



## meaner gene (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> This is not about how gullible Americans are, we already know that. Russia, Russia, Russia.


Let me repeat your "proof" claim.


Lastamender said:


> The fraud has been proven. 55% of likely voters believe the election was stole



You said a poll of 55% gullible proved your claim.

You can deny saying it, or just ignore your last lie.


----------



## Zincwarrior (May 30, 2022)

JLW said:


> You forgot to mention the mole people.
> 
> View attachment 498401


I remember that movie


Lastamender said:


> Try keeping up moron.


So that means there's no case and this thread is a lie? To prove something it has to be scientifically proven or win at court. Has either happened?


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

Faun said:


> It was their burden to prove their claims. _*4 million minutes of video*_ and not one single person shown depositing ballots at multiple drop boxes.


It is their burden to prove Phillips is wrong.


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> I remember that movie
> 
> So that means there's no case and this thread is a lie? To prove something it has to be scientifically proven or win at court. Has either happened?


You cannot win when a court will not hear evidence.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> 2,000 Mules caught the fraud. Fact. Irrefutable digital evidence says so.



LOLOL 

It's been refuted.


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> It's been refuted.


Prove it. Who else has looked at that data? It is the only way to refute it. That has not and will not happen. Why is that?


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It is their burden to prove Phillips is wrong.



LOLOL 

No, that's no one else's burden. The burden of proof is on the claimant. Phillips claims 54,000 "mules" illegally dropped of multiple ballots at multiple drop boxes but despite claiming he had 4 million minutes of video, he showed zero instances of anybody doing that. Not one. So we're just supposed to believe him. You know, believe the word of the same guy who lied about 3 million non-citizens voting in 2016.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Prove it. Who else has looked at that data? It is the only way to refute it. That has not and will not happen. Why is that?



It's been proven by Phillips presenting zero videos of anybody doing what he claimed 54,000 people did.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You cannot win when a court will not hear evidence.



No evidence has been brought to court.


----------



## meaner gene (May 30, 2022)

Faun said:


> It was their burden to prove their claims. _*4 million minutes of video*_ and not one single person shown depositing ballots at multiple drop boxes.


They had just a fraction of that much video from January 6th, and it proved how hundreds of people broke the law.

Nobody would use a cellphone ping of somebody within 100 feet of the halls of congress on that day being proof of anything.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> He is very credible. Why don't you get someone to look at the data and debunk it? Because it cannot be debunked. They got caught.


It cannot be debunked because it is vague, inconclusive and shows no evidence of fraud or theft.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Then the SCOTUS and the NYT are wrong? That is what you are claiming. Plus even 100 feet away from 30 or 40 drop boxes for days is quite suspicious and warrants a full investigation. Right?


No.

The NYT is in fact very often wrong. The USSC does not agree with you aqqnd it warrants no investigation.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 30, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> They had just a fraction of that much video from January 6th, and it proved how hundreds of people broke the law.
> 
> Nobody would use a cellphone ping of somebody within 100 feet of the halls of congress on that day being proof of anything.


No it did not.

They ahd to video clips, one of a man one of a woman eachmaking ONE trip to a ballot drpp box. These two videos show no one breaking the law.

They have no otrher video.


----------



## meaner gene (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You cannot win when a court will not hear evidence.


Actually courts are mandated by law to hear evidence.
What they don't hear is speculation, suppositions, hearsay, and inuendo.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Then get the data and debunk it. Phillips paid for the data. Pony up, buy the data and debunk it. I'll wait.


Vague data which shows no conclusive evidence of anything illegal does not need to be debunked.

You need evidence to support your accusation of election fraud and you cannot post any.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Show the whole map and I will be glad to name the city.



I can only show what they showed....






... what city is that?


----------



## meaner gene (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Prove it. Who else has looked at that data? It is the only way to refute it. That has not and will not happen. Why is that?


So what's stopping Trump from looking at the data?


----------



## August West (May 30, 2022)

The Pennsylvania GOP won seats they haven`t held in 2 decades and the head of the party was quite pleased about the results, even though Trump lost Pa. How did the Pa. dems rig this election and why didn`t they make a clean sweep of it?


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> No, that's no one else's burden. The burden of proof is on the claimant. Phillips claims 54,000 "mules" illegally dropped of multiple ballots at multiple drop boxes but despite claiming he had 4 million minutes of video, he showed zero instances of anybody doing that. Not one. So we're just supposed to believe him. You know, believe the word of the same guy who lied about 3 million non-citizens voting in 2016.


I just told you they showed a black woman doing it. Stop lying.


----------



## August West (May 30, 2022)

Faun said:


> I can only show what they showed....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A city where it`s not hard to find the red light district?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I just told you they showed a black woman doing it. Stop lying.


Worng liar.

They showed a video of a black woman going to a drop box they showed no evidence of her doing anything illegal


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> So what's stopping Trump from looking at the data?


He agrees with the data. So do I and millions of others.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> He agrees with the data. So do I and millions of others.


The data proves nothing and a fringe group of nobodies believes your fairy tale.

That includes the has been trump who lost the fair election


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Worng liar.
> 
> They showed a video of a black woman going to a drop box they showed no evidence of her doing anything illegal


Going back to her car and filling out more ballots and then dropping them is all the proof needed.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Going back to her car and filling out more ballots and then dropping them is all the proof needed.


There is no video or evidence that she did any such thing.


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> The data proves nothing and a fringe group of nobodies believes your fairy tale.
> 
> That includes the has been trump who lost the fair election


Fringe my ass.


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> There is no video or evidence that she did any such thing.


There sure is. It has been posted. Start looking stupid.


----------



## meaner gene (May 30, 2022)

Faun said:


> I can only show what they showed....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_2000Mules turned out to be ZeroMules and now it's MoscowMules. The map of Gwinnett County, GA, used onscreen in the film is a stock photo map of Moscow._


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Fringe my ass.


Yes you're an ass and few people believe your lies


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> There sure is. It has been posted. Start looking stupid.


No there is not liar 

There is no video of anyone filling out ballots PERIOD


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

Faun said:


> No evidence has been brought to court.


Yes it has, the courts refused to have evidentiary hearings. You keep lying. You are helping prove the fraud by doing that. Thanks.


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Yes you're an ass and few people believe your lies


Sure thing dumbass.


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> _2000Mules turned out to be ZeroMules and now it's MoscowMules. The map of Gwinnett County, GA, used onscreen in the film is a stock photo map of Moscow._


GA. destroyed their drop box videos. Why did they do that?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Yes it has, the courts refused to have evidentiary hearings. You keep lying. You are helping prove the fraud by doing that. Thanks.


No they did not.

There was no evidence for them to examine


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Sure thing dumbass.


Bugt smarter and better than you.

The facts and evidence prove me right and you wrogn boy


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Bugt smarter and better than you.
> 
> The facts and evidence prove me right and you wrogn boy


What facts?


----------



## meaner gene (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Yes it has, the courts refused to have evidentiary hearings. You keep lying. You are helping prove the fraud by doing that. Thanks.


You can only have evidentiary hearings about evidence.  You don't have such hearings on hearsay, innuendo, speculation or conjecture.


----------



## meaner gene (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Yes it has, the courts refused to have evidentiary hearings. You keep lying. You are helping prove the fraud by doing that. Thanks.


The courts have refused to have evidentiary hearings on the moon being made of green cheese also.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> What facts?


the fact that 2000 mules is devoid of evidence of theft or fraud.

the fact that it includes not film footage of anyone filling out ballots.

The fact that only a fringe group of idiots agree with you.

The fact that there has never been an explosion like you predicted.

The fact that you never post evidence of your bullshit lies


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I just told you they showed a black woman doing it. Stop lying.



You're lying again. You should stop. I watched the movie twice and at no point do they show anybody at more than one drop box. 

Here's what they showed ...





... which of those shows the same person at two different drop boxes....??


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> the fact that 2000 mules is devoid of evidence of theft or fraud.
> 
> the fact that it includes not film footage of anyone filling out ballots.
> 
> ...


Those are not facts, nitwit.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Going back to her car and filling out more ballots and then dropping them is all the proof needed.



LOL

Prove she did that....


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

Faun said:


> You're lying again. You should stop. I watched the movie twice and at no point do they show anybody at more than one drop box.
> 
> Here's what they showed ...
> 
> ...


Is that all the videos they have? Yes or no?


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> _2000Mules turned out to be ZeroMules and now it's MoscowMules. The map of Gwinnett County, GA, used onscreen in the film is a stock photo map of Moscow._



Exactly. Which is the reason Lastamender refused to name the city.

The movie he touts as proof of election fraud actually deceived it's viewers by portraying a map of *Moscow* as though it was Atlanta.

But we should just believe the movie, right, Lastamender?


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Is that all the videos they have? Yes or no?



That's all they showed in 2000 Mules.

So where's your evidence beyond the movie of anyone dropping off ballots at more than one drop box?


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Yes it has, the courts refused to have evidentiary hearings. You keep lying. You are helping prove the fraud by doing that. Thanks.



Great, post the evidence presented to a court that was not heard by said court....


----------



## August West (May 30, 2022)

I could make 100 copies of my ballot and fill them out, but as soon as the barcode is recorded on ballot #1 the rest won`t be counted. I would then be arrested.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> GA. destroyed their drop box videos. Why did they do that?



You're lying again. You should stop. If Georgia destroyed their videos, then how did videos from Georgia appear in 2000 mules.

And here's the kicker....

They claimed *54,000* people went to multiple drop boxes...

They also claimed to be in possession of *4 million minutes* of video. That's *7.6 years* worth of video...

How could they not catch even ONE person on video at more than one drop box with *4 million minutes* of video if *54,000* people did as they claimed??


----------



## meaner gene (May 30, 2022)

Faun said:


> Great, post the evidence presented to a court that was not heard by said court....


That should actually be EASY.  Since all papers presented to the court in a lawsuit, are filed in the county records, and available to the public.
They don't even charge a fee to review the court file.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> That should actually be EASY.  Since all papers presented to the court in a lawsuit, are filed in the county records, and available to the public.
> They don't even charge a fee to review the court file.



I already knew the answer to my question when I asked it... he won't because he can't because there isn't any.


----------



## Zincwarrior (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You cannot win when a court will not hear evidence.


You have to present evidence following established procedures- no hearsay for example.


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> You have to present evidence following established procedures- no hearsay for example.


I hear phone pings, digital evidence.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I hear phone pings, digital evidence.



A pity they never connected any of those pings to videos of people making repeated trips to drop boxes.


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

Faun said:


> A pity they never connected any of those pings to videos of people making repeated trips to drop boxes.


They sure did. When it is time to present evidence it will be there. Get them in court and teach them a lesson, assflap.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They sure did. When it is time to present evidence it will be there. Get them in court and teach them a lesson, assflap.



LOL

Even Dinesh D'Souza admitted they didn't do that. He accuses states of malfeasance over video evidence that would have proven him right.

*D’Souza: *_We’re merely *assuming *that there is no rational reason for someone, let alone in the middle of the night, to make more than 10 trips to mail-in drop boxes. Let’s remember, first of all, we’re not talking about the post office. This is not places where you drop off regular mail. The only purpose of going to a mail-in drop box is to drop in a ballot._​​*Bump: *_But you don’t know the people went to the drop boxes._​​*D’Souza: *_The only explanation I’ve even heard is that these are people dropping off lawful family members’ ballots and you have not been able to provide any explanation for why such a person would, A, go to 10 more —_​​*Bump: *_It’s not up to me! It’s up to you to prove this even happened. But again, your movie doesn’t prove that this even happened even once. *You show no one who went to multiple drop boxes.*_​​*D’Souza: *_But what I’m saying is I do show it. You’re demanding video evidence when you know that there are whole states that took no video. There are other states that that took very partial video. There are other states that took video, but the camera is not even pointed at the drop box. So the absence, my inability to — if this had been done properly according to the election rules and there was video surveillance on all the drop boxes, I am firmly convinced that a mule going to 10 different drop boxes would be seen on the video 10 different times. *But if only one of those drop boxes have video, you can’t then fault me and say, “Wait, why can’t I see more video?” Because the states didn’t take it.*_​​*Bump: *_I can fault you because you are the one making the proposition. It’s not up to me to prove you wrong, but for you to prove your point. And you just admitted you don’t have the evidence to prove that point._​​*D’Souza: *_Well, I’m saying that I have the evidence — when I say “I’m,” I’m speaking also, by the way, for True the Vote — we have the electronic evidence, which is decisive in itself, and the video evidence happens to completely correspond with the geotracking evidence._​​*Bump: *_Although we don’t see that in the movie._​​*D’Souza: *_The video evidence I agree is partial. It doesn’t show every mule. In fact, it shows a minority of the mules. But the strength of the video evidence is it is supported by the geotracking evidence. In other words, True the Vote knew where to look on the video._​​*Bump: *_You don’t actually —_​​*D’Souza: *_You have a guy whose phone is at a location on a given date at a given time. You look in the video and boom, there he is._​​*Bump: *_*But you don’t actually show that. You at no point in the movie show*, “Here is the geotracking data. We saw the bike guy, for example, or the dog guy. We saw them heading to this location. Then boom, there they were at this date and time. And then they went on to this place where there is no camera.” You never showed that._​​_You never actually prove or show any evidence for what you claim is fundamentally happening. The burden is on you to provide the evidence, not on me to rebut it. And that’s really one of the challenges that this whole movie has._​​_more..._​
_emphasis mine_


----------



## Lastamender (May 30, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Even Dinesh D'Souza admitted they didn't do that. He accuses states of malfeasance over video evidence that would have proven him right.
> 
> ...


That reporter made a fool out of himself. Just like you are. They got caught, assflap.


----------



## Faun (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That reporter made a fool out of himself.



LOLOL

By getting D'Souza to admit he didn't have the video evidence needed to prove his claims?


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I am sure the attacks on the source will be the most important thing to some, not what was said.
> Bernie Kerik: Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive – Will Vindicate Everything We’ve Been Saying – Election Was Stolen​
> 
> 
> ...


You guys are soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hilarious!  Mr. Pillow, is that you?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Those are not facts, nitwit.


Yes they are boy and you know they are


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 30, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They sure did. When it is time to present evidence it will be there. Get them in court and teach them a lesson, assflap.


They did not.

There is no evidence to present


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Yes they are boy and you know they are


Come on.  It's just us here.  You really don't believe that stuff do you?  LOL.

Please.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (May 30, 2022)

Lurchadams said:


> Come on.  It's just us here.  You really don't believe that stuff do you?  LOL.
> 
> Please.


No it is not a belief it is simple fact.

Denial of it is a ludicrous belief akin to being a flat earther.


----------



## Lurchadams (May 30, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No it is not a belief it is simple fact.
> 
> Denial of it is a ludicrous belief akin to being a flat earther.


You got it, buddy!


----------



## Skylar (Jun 2, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I am sure the attacks on the source will be the most important thing to some, not what was said.
> Bernie Kerik: Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive – Will Vindicate Everything We’ve Been Saying – Election Was Stolen​
> 
> 
> ...



So...how'd that turn out again?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 2, 2022)

Skylar said:


> So...how'd that turn out again?


It has turned out fine. 2,000 Mules is convincing and convincing everyone that watches it. They got caught.


----------



## Skylar (Jun 2, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It has turned out fine. 2,000 Mules is convincing and convincing everyone that watches it. They got caught.



Laughing.....so your source on the 380,000 ballots cited in 2000 Mules not matching their signatures of record.....is 2000 Mules quoting itself.

Fucking _brilliant_.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 2, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It has turned out fine. 2,000 Mules is convincing and convincing everyone that watches it. They got caught.


Is your little orange godlet back in the White House yet?


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 2, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It has turned out fine. 2,000 Mules is convincing and convincing everyone that watches it. They got caught.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 2, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It has turned out fine. 2,000 Mules is convincing and convincing everyone that watches it. They got caught.


2000m mules is an absolute flop which has convinced no one and which provides no evidence of fraud or theft.

You have been caught and proven a liar


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It has turned out fine. 2,000 Mules is convincing and convincing everyone that watches it. They got caught.


It’s only convincing idiots who can’t think for themselves. You’re showing that when pressed to explain the “evidence” you fail every time


----------



## Faun (Jun 2, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It has turned out fine. 2,000 Mules is convincing and convincing everyone that watches it. They got caught.



You're lying again, FruitLoops. I watched it and it utterly failed to convince me. So no, not everyone is convinced by it. Nor will most with a functioning brain who walks away from that movie realizing...

Despite claiming 54,000 people deposited multiple ballots at multiple drop boxes...

Despite being in possession of 4 million minutes of video...

Despite being able to purportedly match up cell phone pings of those 54,000 people to specific dates, times and locations contained within those 4 million minutes of video...

*They couldn't produce one single video of anyone doing what they accused them of doing.*

Consider the scope of that.... *54,000 people* ... *4 million minutes of video* ... *zero people caught on camera*.

You have to be brain dead to accept they proved their claims. Fortunately for you, you are.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 2, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> It’s only convincing idiots who can’t think for themselves. You’re showing that when pressed to explain the “evidence” you fail every time


In that case you should be convinced.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> In that case you should be convinced.


Yet I’m not… guess I’m not an idiot.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 2, 2022)

Faun said:


> You're lying again, FruitLoops. I watched it and it utterly failed to convince me. So no, not everyone is convinced by it. Nor will most with a functioning brain who walks away from that movie realizing...
> 
> Despite claiming 54,000 people deposited multiple ballots at multiple drop boxes...
> 
> ...


What makes you think the videos won't be released? What happens when they are?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 2, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Yet I’m not… guess I’m not an idiot.


Wrong again, idiot.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Wrong again, idiot.


I’ve been schooling your ass over the lies you keep telling about this movie and you’re proving time and time again an inability to back up your claims. 

I don’t care what names you want to call me, those are the facts.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 2, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> 2000m mules is an absolute flop which has convinced no one and which provides no evidence of fraud or theft.
> 
> You have been caught and proven a liar


Again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again


----------



## bodecea (Jun 2, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> What makes you think the videos won't be released? What happens when they are?


You pay the $30, mark?


----------



## Faun (Jun 2, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> What makes you think the videos won't be released? What happens when they are?



LOL

You're such a fucking retard, it's funny. Moron... *They made a movie about that*. You're literally claiming they included videos in their movie NOT showing people going to multiple drop boxes but intentionally DIDN'T include videos that do.

You're beyond brainless.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 2, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> What makes you think the videos won't be released? What happens when they are?


Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 2, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I’ve been schooling your ass over the lies you keep telling about this movie and you’re proving time and time again an inability to back up your claims.
> 
> I don’t care what names you want to call me, those are the facts.


Those are not facts they are opinions of criminals and of those complicit in the fraud.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 2, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You're such a fucking retard, it's funny. Moron... *They made a movie about that*. You're literally claiming they included videos in their movie NOT showing people going to multiple drop boxes but intentionally DIDN'T include videos that do.
> 
> You're beyond brainless.


Not working. You are the brainless one trying to dispute what digital evidence proves. And you have no fucking idea what they did. Saying you do is very stupid, but expected.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 2, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> Absolutely nothing.


Do you realize how fucking sad that is? No, you don't. You could care less about this country. You have made that nothing but clear.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 2, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You could care less about this country.


Why should I?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 2, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> Why should I?


Enough said.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 2, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Enough said.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 2, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Not working. You are the brainless one trying to dispute what digital evidence proves. And you have no fucking idea what they did. Saying you do is very stupid, but expected.


Actually much of their "evidence" reminds me of those other historical coincidences.









						Lincoln–Kennedy coincidences urban legend - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Lincoln had a secretary named Kennedy who told him not to go to Ford's Theatre. Kennedy had a secretary named Evelyn Lincoln , and she warned him not to go to Dallas


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 2, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Actually much of their "evidence" reminds me of those other historical coincidences.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Irrelevant. These are not coincidences.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Those are not facts they are opinions of criminals and of those complicit in the fraud.


No they are facts. You leaned on the videos of people dropping multiple ballots and then lied about the law. I pulled the truth out of you and you finally admitted that it is legal is some cases for a person to drop multiple ballots. That’s you getting schooled. I’m halfway to shitting down your geotracking argument but you keep running from the debate and dodging questions.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 2, 2022)

If you explore enough data from an objective perspective, you will find truth.
When you explore enough data looking for a particular pattern, you can find that pattern.  It's no different than finding patterns in random numbers.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 2, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Irrelevant. These are not coincidences.


Actually they are, and there is quite a list of such coincidences.

The difference is there weren't enough conspiracy theorists trying to push those coincidences to sway public opinion.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 2, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> No they are facts. You leaned on the videos of people dropping multiple ballots and then lied about the law. I pulled the truth out of you and you finally admitted that it is legal is some cases for a person to drop multiple ballots. That’s you getting schooled. I’m halfway to shitting down your geotracking argument but you keep running from the debate and dodging questions.


Big deal. I think paying for votes is a felony or it sure should be. None of that changes the digital evidence, does it?


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 2, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> No they are facts. You leaned on the videos of people dropping multiple ballots and then lied about the law. I pulled the truth out of you and you finally admitted that it is legal is some cases for a person to drop multiple ballots. That’s you getting schooled. I’m halfway to shitting down your geotracking argument but you keep running from the debate and dodging questions.


If you spend enough time looking for criminal behavior, you'll see perfectly lawful acts as crimes.

It reminds me of when they said that there were more votes in a town, then they had registered voters, without realizing they had "same day registration", and it was a small town.  So their 53 registered voters, were augmented by half a dozen people registering on election day.

But they reported it as 120% of registered voters, voting that day.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 2, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Big deal. I think paying for votes is a felony or it sure should be. None of that changes the digital evidence, does it?


You mean like the digital evidence of communications between the Trump server and the Russian Alpha bank.

That was digital evidence too.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Big deal. I think paying for votes is a felony or it sure should be. None of that changes the digital evidence, does it?


You might not think you lying about the facts is a big deal but that’s at the crux of the debate. If you can’t be honest then you can’t be trusted and nothing you say can be respected. Pretty simple. 

You try to shift from your lies to these claims of paying for votes and digital evidence… well that’s more of your dishonest bullshit. You can’t back any of it up. You’re nothing more than a propagandist and a liar.


----------



## Faun (Jun 2, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Not working. You are the brainless one trying to dispute what digital evidence proves. And you have no fucking idea what they did. Saying you do is very stupid, but expected.



LOL

You keep telling yourself that while their movie gets panned for not having the videos to back up their obvious bullshit.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 2, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> You mean like the digital evidence of communications between the Trump server and the Russian Alpha bank.
> 
> That was digital evidence too.


That had no data to back it. It was a hoax you dumb fuck.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 2, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> You might not think you lying about the facts is a big deal but that’s at the crux of the debate. If you can’t be honest then you can’t be trusted and nothing you say can be respected. Pretty simple.
> 
> You try to shift from your lies to these claims of paying for votes and digital evidence… well that’s more of your dishonest bullshit. You can’t back any of it up. You’re nothing more than a propagandist and a liar.


They got caught. Your excuses are ridiculous.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That had no data to back it. It was a hoax you dumb fuck.


Since when do YOU need data to back it?!?! I’ve been trying to get you to back all your BS and you just default to the digital evidence. You’re really really bad at this.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They got caught. Your excuses are ridiculous.


You got caught lying. You’re lying about them getting caught. You can’t back up your claims. That’s where we are at. You lose.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 2, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You keep telling yourself that while their movie gets panned for not having the videos to back up their obvious bullshit.


The movie was panned by the usual media phonies. It means nothing. It is still out making money and convincing people the election was stolen.

You can't stop it.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 2, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> You got caught lying. You’re lying about them getting caught. You can’t back up your claims. That’s where we are at. You lose.


Fuck off, the lie about the crime is irrelevant. Ballot trafficking and paying for votes are crimes.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The movie was panned by the usual media phonies. It means nothing. It is still out making money and convincing people the election was stolen.
> 
> You can't stop it.


Making money off of suckers like yourself is right! That’s the main purpose of this movie.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 2, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Fuck off, the lie about the crime is irrelevant. Ballot trafficking and paying for votes are crimes.


Your lie is relevant because it means none of your claims can be trusted. Instead they need to be proven which you can’t do. You’ve failed, just give up


----------



## Faun (Jun 2, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The movie was panned by the usual media phonies. It means nothing. It is still out making money and convincing people the election was stolen.
> 
> You can't stop it.



It's only convincing schmucks like you who already believe the election was stolen.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 2, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That had no data to back it. It was a hoax you dumb fuck.


Absolutely wrong.  It was the data of communication between the two servers that was given as evidence.  DIGITAL EVIDENCE.

The point is that those packets sent back and forth weren't for nefarious purposes, but were instead routine inter-server network overhead.

And the digital evidence in 2000 mules had nothing to support what it claimed.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 2, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> What makes you think the videos won't be released? What happens when they are?


because they would have been already.

just like your so called evidence they do not exist.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 2, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again and again


Yes I am correct again and again etc


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 2, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Those are not facts they are opinions of criminals and of those complicit in the fraud.


They are facts and the only fraud is you


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 2, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They got caught. Your excuses are ridiculous.


No one got caught except you.

You are a proven liar.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 2, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Big deal. I think paying for votes is a felony or it sure should be. None of that changes the digital evidence, does it?


There is no digital evidence proving fraud or theft


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 2, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Not working. You are the brainless one trying to dispute what digital evidence proves. And you have no fucking idea what they did. Saying you do is very stupid, but expected.


You are the liar and fucking idiot claiming there is evidence proving fraud.

There is none whatsoever


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 7, 2022)

Happy anniversary! One year to the day we were told about the next 3-4 weeks! Well done Lastamender!


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> Happy anniversary! One year to the day we were told about the next 3-4 weeks! Well done Lastamender!


And no one is giving up on proving fraud. It has been proven as far as I am concerned by a preponderance of evidence.

Light up the peace pipe and chill.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 7, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> And no one is giving up on proving fraud. It has been proven as far as I am concerned by a preponderance of evidence.
> 
> Light up the peace pipe and chill.


Just can’t stop being a racist piece of shit.
I actually do have a peace pipe that has a razor sharp tomahawk.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> Just can’t stop being a racist piece of shit.
> I actually do have a peace pipe that has a razor sharp tomahawk.


It is not racist. Is the "peace pipe" associated with Native Americans or not? Are you denying your own culture? Shame on you. That will be two feathers.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 7, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It is not racist. Is the "peace pipe" associated with Native Americans or not? Are you denying your own culture? Shame on you. That will be two feathers.


It’s totally racist when you say it, colonizer.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> It’s totally racist when you say it, colonizer.


I am not responsible for the past.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 7, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I am not responsible for the past.


People like you ARE the problem.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> People like you ARE the problem.


I think it is people like who expect others to take responsibility for things they had nothing to do with.


----------



## Winco (Jun 7, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It is still out making money


Making money, you mean stealing money.
You are being conned.  LOLOOOLOOLL


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2022)

Winco said:


> Making money, you mean stealing money.
> You are being conned.  LOLOOOLOOLL


You have been conned. How does that feel?


----------



## Winco (Jun 7, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You have been conned. How does that feel?


Feels like you have NO comeback with any substance.
That's what I expected.

Next you will tell me AGAIN about this evidence that really isn't evidence


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2022)

Winco said:


> Feels like you have NO comeback with any substance.
> That's what I expected.
> 
> Next you will tell me AGAIN about this evidence that really isn't evidence


2.,000 Mules is all the substance anyone needs.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 7, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I think it is people like who expect others to take responsibility for things they had nothing to do with.


If you’re not part of the solution, you’re part of the problem.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 7, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You have been conned. How does that feel?


How much money have you put into helping trump?


----------



## Faun (Jun 7, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> And no one is giving up on proving fraud. It has been proven as far as I am concerned by a preponderance of evidence.
> 
> Light up the peace pipe and chill.



A pity you're insane.


----------



## hjmick (Jun 7, 2022)

Did I miss the explosion?


----------



## bodecea (Jun 7, 2022)

Faun said:


> A pity you're insane.


Insane?   I'd say more dishonest with no integrity.


----------



## Faun (Jun 7, 2022)

hjmick said:


> Did I miss the explosion?



Yeah. This is what you missed...


----------



## Winco (Jun 7, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> 2.,000 Mules is all the substance anyone needs.


Reality says.......  No it's not dude.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 7, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> And no one is giving up on proving fraud. It has been proven as far as I am concerned by a preponderance of evidence.
> 
> Light up the peace pipe and chill.


It was proven “as far as you were concerned” as soon at Trump played the blame game. For normal people that go off real evidence it has not been proven at all.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2022)

bodecea said:


> How much money have you put into helping trump?


Twenty bucks.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 7, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Twenty bucks.


Cheap bastard!


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 7, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> And no one is giving up on proving fraud. It has been proven as far as I am concerned by a preponderance of evidence.
> 
> Light up the peace pipe and chill.


It was proven as far “as you were concerned” as soon at Trump played the blame game. But normal people need real evidence for something to be proven and providing that has been a complete flop.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> It was proven as far “as you were concerned” as soon at Trump played the blame game. But normal people need real evidence for something to be proven and providing that has been a complete flop.


2,000 Mules is credible evidence.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 7, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> 2,000 Mules is credible evidence.


Kinda like "Reefer Madness."


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> Kinda like "Reefer Madness."


The Jan 6th committee is like that.


----------



## AsherN (Jun 7, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> What makes you think the videos won't be released? What happens when they are?


Help me understand the concept. They have all that footage that proves conclusively that multiple people dropped thousands of ballots to multiple boxes over a period of time. They decide to make a movie on that and don't fucking show that footage? But they'll release it any day now. How does that make any kind of believable sense???


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2022)

AsherN said:


> Help me understand the concept. They have all that footage that proves conclusively that multiple people dropped thousands of ballots to multiple boxes over a period of time. They decide to make a movie on that and don't fucking show that footage? But they'll release it any day now. How does that make any kind of believable sense???


How do the phone pings make sense? There could be legal reasons they cannot show the footage. The fact is the movie established that was going on. That activity. That in itself is evidence worth investigating. Wouldn't you say?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 7, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> 2,000 Mules is credible evidence.


2000 mules are theories and assumptions. No crimes verified by any means


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 7, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> 2000 mules are theories and assumptions. No crimes verified by any means


It is digital evidence of unusual activity involving drop boxes and non-profits and the people going to both for days. That is a fact.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 7, 2022)

There is no evidence to form a preponderance of.

You failed


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 7, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It is digital evidence of unusual activity involving drop boxes and non-profits and the people going to both for days. That is a fact.


Nothing unusual about it nor illegal


----------



## Winco (Jun 8, 2022)

Is Lastamender , knowing his thread is bogus, trying to keep it alive, for some unknown reason.
Paid Troll?

You got anything new?  Lastamender 









						Email shows fake Trump electors in Georgia told to conduct plan in ‘secrecy’
					

A Trump campaign staffer instructed a group of Republicans in Georgia who were planning to cast Electoral College votes for former President Trump to conduct the plan in “complete secrecy,” according to an email obtained by media outlets. The Washington Post and CNN reported Monday evening that...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Nothing unusual about it nor illegal


Are you really that stupid?


----------



## Winco (Jun 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Are you really that stupid?


He might think you are (this stupid)
Fucking tard Lastamender


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Are you really that stupid?


Nothing unusual about it or illegal that is fact and not stupid.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It is digital evidence of unusual activity involving drop boxes and non-profits and the people going to both for days. That is a fact.


Wow, poll workers and citizens go by non profits and drop boxes… Shocking! You also brag about 4 million minutes of video… none of which shows what you claim this geo data proves. You cant show any evidence linking the digital data to what you claim is happening. So your lying when you say it’s proven. It isnt, not even close


----------



## Winco (Jun 8, 2022)

Following the FAIL


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Wow, poll workers and citizens go by non profits and drop boxes… Shocking! You also brag about 4 million minutes of video… none of which shows what you claim this geo data proves. You cant show any evidence linking the digital data to what you claim is happening. So your lying when you say it’s proven. It isnt, not even close


I am not bragging I am telling you what they said in the film.


----------



## Winco (Jun 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I am not bragging I am telling you what they said in the film.


So you support RW LIES?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I am not bragging I am telling you what they said in the film.


Right, you tell me what the film says like a mindless puppet. You saw it in a hyperpartisan film so You believe it and tout it as verified proof even though nothing they claim can get anywhere in any court or law enforcement agency because they are all corrupt and deep state. Right?! #moron


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> How do the phone pings make sense? There could be legal reasons they cannot show the footage. The fact is the movie established that was going on. That activity. That in itself is evidence worth investigating. Wouldn't you say?



Are you ever not a retard? There's no such legal reasons. You should know that since they included video of people making a single trip to a dropbox. And then lied about the reasons they did.


----------



## AsherN (Jun 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It is digital evidence of unusual activity involving drop boxes and non-profits and the people going to both for days. That is a fact.


Evidence of what? People routinely going within 100' of a Dropbox? Like people using the same route to go to work?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2022)

Winco said:


> So you support RW LIES?


They are not lies. Massive organized fraud happened, and the evidence is now overwhelming.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Right, you tell me what the film says like a mindless puppet. You saw it in a hyperpartisan film so You believe it and tout it as verified proof even though nothing they claim can get anywhere in any court or law enforcement agency because they are all corrupt and deep state. Right?! #moron


You know they are corrupt. Why keep denying that they are?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2022)

Faun said:


> Are you ever not a retard? There's no such legal reasons. You should know that since they included video of people making a single trip to a dropbox. And then lied about the reasons they did.


The reasons are as obvious as they could possibly be. You know it, too.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2022)

AsherN said:


> Evidence of what? People routinely going within 100' of a Dropbox? Like people using the same route to go to work?


It is much closer than 100 ft. Why are you lying to yourself? The sheer numbers of visits did not happen by coincidence. To believe that did makes you very dishonest and stupid.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It is much closer than 100 ft. Why are you lying to yourself? The sheer numbers of visits did not happen by coincidence. To believe that did makes you very dishonest and stupid.


Any explosion yet?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Any explosion yet?


Just the usual explosion of bullshit from useless trolls like yourself.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They are not lies. Massive organized fraud happened, and the evidence is now overwhelming.


Wrong liar.

There is no evidence at all of massive organized fraud that is a fact now go suck on that fact


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 8, 2022)

Wrong

It is proven fact they are not as precise as tyou claiming you lying sack of trash.

The fact is the geo tracking data shows people in high traffic areas within 100 feet of a drop box which is proof of FUCKING NOTHING.

You are a liar and there is no evieence and YOU KNOW IT


----------



## AsherN (Jun 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It is much closer than 100 ft. Why are you lying to yourself? The sheer numbers of visits did not happen by coincidence. To believe that did makes you very dishonest and stupid.


Tower triangulation is 100'.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2022)

AsherN said:


> Tower triangulation is 100'.


Prove it.


 
                                            Dinesh@DineshDSouza                                     
May 08, 2022





                           How accurate is cell phone geotracking?

I keep reading “fact checks” by AP and PolitiFact that say cell phone geotracking is not very precise or accurate. Here’s the New York Times on how it pinpoints a person’s exact location #2000Mules


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Prove it.


Already been proven.

It is you with no evidence to the contrary.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Already been proven.
> 
> It is you with no evidence to the contrary.


Look at the post above yours. Right after you look up "above".
_The database_ reviewed by The Times—a sample of information gathered in 2017 and held by one company—_reveals people’s travels in startling detail,* accurate to within a few yards *and in some cases updated more than 14,000 times a day_.








						The Power of Place: Geolocation Tracking and Privacy - Business Law Today from ABA
					

Business law articles from leading business lawyers. Our global network of over 50,000 professionals engage in business law cases and business law topics.




					businesslawtoday.org


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The reasons are as obvious as they could possibly be. You know it, too.



What I know is that you got caught lying again. You really should stop doing that.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You know they are corrupt. Why keep denying that they are?


I haven’t denied much of anything. Im questioning your claims and you keep coming up short. Plain and simple. I don’t know if they are corrupt or  not. I just go by what the evidence shows


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I haven’t denied much of anything. Im questioning your claims and you keep coming up short. Plain and simple. I don’t know if they are corrupt or  not. I just go by what the evidence shows


In that case, it has been proven.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> In that case, it has been proven.


Wrong. I’ve been testing you on your proof and all you have are conspiracy theories


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Wrong. I’ve been testing you on your proof and all you have are conspiracy theories


Wrong the phone pings prove those people were there and the only explanation is ballot trafficking.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Wrong the phone pings prove those people were there and the only explanation is ballot trafficking.


Wrong. They could have been doing many other things. Without evidence showing them doing what you claim you have nothing. And with 4 million minutes of video if you can’t pull one clip of anybody breaking a law then you’ve pretty much shown that everything was fine


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Wrong the phone pings prove those people were there and the only explanation is ballot trafficking.



You're lying again. That's not thd only explanation. Even Dinesh D'Souza himself said that's an assumption.

Assumptions are not proof.


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Wrong. They could have been doing many other things. Without evidence showing them doing what you claim you have nothing. And with 4 million minutes of video if you can’t pull one clip of anybody breaking a law then you’ve pretty much shown that everything was fine



That's the key to exposing 2000 lies.

They claim they have 4 million minutes of video...

They claim they can detect "mules" making multiple trips to drop boxes based on cell phone pings...

They claim they can find videos using location and time stamps from the cell phone pings...

... *but they don't show one single video of any "mules" making multiple trips to drop boxes as they claim.*

They do show videos of people going once to a drop box. That means the only reason not to show ANYONE making multiple trips near drop boxes is because ALL such videos reveal no one dropped off ballots more than once. The videos would show them merely walking or driving past drop boxes.

The sham is exposed.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 8, 2022)

Faun said:


> That's the key to exposing 2000 lies.
> 
> They claim they have 4 million minutes of video...
> 
> ...


Yeah it’s pretty pathetic what these turds are willing to believe after years of bitching about fake news.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Wrong. They could have been doing many other things. Without evidence showing them doing what you claim you have nothing. And with 4 million minutes of video if you can’t pull one clip of anybody breaking a law then you’ve pretty much shown that everything was fine


Not the same people all day and night long. Sorry it does not work that way.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2022)

Faun said:


> You're lying again. That's not thd only explanation. Even Dinesh D'Souza himself said that's an assumption.
> 
> Assumptions are not proof.


It is the only logical one.


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Not the same people all day and night long. Sorry it does not work that way.



They have video, FruitLoops.  They won't show any because they don't have video of anyone depositing ballots into multiple drop boxes.


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It is the only logical one.



Nope, it's not. Election officials, letter carriers, bus drivers, Uber drivers, people who live or work near drop boxes, are just *some* of the people who would routinely pass those drop boxes.

There's a reason they only showed videos of people making one visit to a drop box.

And you know what that reason is.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Not the same people all day and night long. Sorry it does not work that way.


Do you know who these people are? What their jobs are? If they dropped ballots? I believe the answers are No No and No. so you can’t prove your claims are true. When you say it’s proven, you are lying… again


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2022)

Faun said:


> Nope, it's not. Election officials, letter carriers, bus drivers, Uber drivers, people who live or work near drop boxes, are just *some* of the people who would routinely pass those drop boxes.
> 
> There's a reason they only showed videos of people making one visit to a drop box.
> 
> And you know what that reason is.


Only a fool would believe that. Just admit they got caught. This traitorous administration will do nothing about it. The voters might.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Do you know who these people are? What their jobs are? If they dropped ballots? I believe the answers are No No and No. so you can’t prove your claims are true. When you say it’s proven, you are lying… again


Just how you can't explain why the pattern is repeated.


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Only a fool would believe that. Just admit they got caught. This traitorous administration will do nothing about it. The voters might.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Just how you can't explain why the pattern is repeated.


Umm, a bus driver driving his route is more of an explanation than your stupid conspiracy theory…. Non profit workers doing their job… is more of an explanation. You have zero proof to back your claims, that means it isn’t proven and you are lying. Simple


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Only a fool would believe that. Just admit they got caught. This traitorous administration will do nothing about it. The voters might.


Why would only a fool believe that? Explain why any of those examples are not plausible.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Why would only a fool believe that? Explain why any of those examples are not plausible.


I am not stupid enough to try. We all know what they were doing. The repeated visits daily are unexplained but logically can be.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Bias is not good. Get ready to move thread back when fraud is proven. An apology would be nice too.


You can't prove what didn't happen.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Duly elected my ass. That lie has failed and no one is giving up until fraud is proven. Although that fraud would be obvious to any intelligent 3 year old.


Biden was duly elected. We're in year 2 and no proof has ever been produced.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I am not stupid enough to try. We all know what they were doing. The repeated visits daily are unexplained but logically can be.


I believe you meant to say you’re not smart enough to try. A smart person can explain themselves and they can provide counter arguments. A dumb person is Not equipped to do so so they dodged questions and counter arguments. That’s you.  Do you know how many times a bus driver repeat visits various stops? MAny many times in one day.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I believe you meant to say you’re not smart enough to try. A smart person can explain themselves and they can provide counter arguments. A dumb person is Not equipped to do so so they dodged questions and counter arguments. That’s you.  Do you know how many times a bus driver repeat visits various stops? MAny many times in one day.


No I look at what they have and it convinces me there was fraud.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> No I look at what they have and it convinces me there was fraud.


But you’re not an objective thinker. You are a pro Trump Partisan. You will believe anything that is said that favors Trump. You being convinced means nothing, just because you are convinced does not mean that it’s a proven fact. You coming on here and say that it is proven and there’s evidence that proves it is straight up lying.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> But you’re not an objective thinker. You are a pro Trump Partisan. You will believe anything that is said that favors Trump. You being convinced means nothing, just because you are convinced does not mean that it’s a proven fact. You coming on here and say that it is proven and there’s evidence that proves it is straight up lying.


No I am not stupid enough to think any of what the data says is a coincidence. That is the inane bullshit you actually expect anyone to believe. This is not a fairy tale.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> No I am not stupid enough to think any of what the data says is a coincidence. That is the inane bullshit you actually expect anyone to believe. This is not a fairy tale.


You can’t say that as a fact. You’re stating what you believe. Nothing verifies your claims. This is why they call it a conspiracy theory. Because it’s a theory. The data says people move around between nonprofits and boxes and probably a whole bunch of other places the movie doesn’t mention. Then the movie makes a ton of assumptions, most of which are absolutely stupid. Like somebody taking a picture of themselves next to the ballot box means proof they were getting paid. No, people take photos all the time after they Vote and post them on social media. Just like people drive around town doing all kinds of things that takes them by nonprofits and ballot boxes. Nonprofit workers doing their jobs go by ballot boxes. There are many many many explanations That can explain The data other than it was a stolen election. you’re too weak minded to explain yourself, or respond to counter arguments and questions. Do better


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> You can’t say that as a fact. You’re stating what you believe. Nothing verifies your claims. This is why they call it a conspiracy theory. Because it’s a theory. The data says people move around between nonprofits and boxes and probably a whole bunch of other places the movie doesn’t mention. Then the movie makes a ton of assumptions, most of which are absolutely stupid. Like somebody taking a picture of themselves next to the ballot box means proof they were getting paid. No, people take photos all the time after they Vote and post them on social media. Just like people drive around town doing all kinds of things that takes them by nonprofits and ballot boxes. Nonprofit workers doing their jobs go by ballot boxes. There are many many many explanations That can explain The data other than it was a stolen election. you’re too weak minded to explain yourself, or respond to counter arguments and questions. Do better


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 8, 2022)

Lastamender said:


>


When all you have left is emojis, that is the same as waving the white flag. Good game, wish I can say it was a challenge. study up and come back when you’re better prepared


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 8, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> When all you have left is emojis, that is the same as waving the white flag. Good game, wish I can say it was a challenge. study up and come back when you’re better prepared


Your excuses for that kind of activity is ludicrous.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Your excuses for that kind of activity is ludicrous.


Why’s that? They are waaaaay more realistic than your fake proven conspiracy. I’ve spent pages poking holes in your theory. You can’t even explain your accusations. A person doing their job makes way more sense


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Why’s that? They are waaaaay more realistic than your fake proven conspiracy. I’ve spent pages poking holes in your theory. You can’t even explain your accusations. A person doing their job makes way more sense


The conspiracy was the organized fraud. You can deny it, but you can't debunk it.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The conspiracy was the organized fraud. You can deny it, but you can't debunk it.


You’re delusional. And I can absolutely debunk it by asking for proof and watching you fail time and time again to show any


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The conspiracy was the organized fraud. You can deny it, but you can't debunk it.


It cannot be debunked because it is delusional fantasy.

You have no evidence you little fool


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I am not stupid enough to try. We all know what they were doing. The repeated visits daily are unexplained but logically can be.



But there's no video of that actually happening. 

4 MILLION minutes of video. But not one video of what they claim.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> You can’t say that as a fact. You’re stating what you believe. Nothing verifies your claims. This is why they call it a conspiracy theory. Because it’s a theory. The data says people move around between nonprofits and boxes and probably a whole bunch of other places the movie doesn’t mention. Then the movie makes a ton of assumptions, most of which are absolutely stupid. Like somebody taking a picture of themselves next to the ballot box means proof they were getting paid. No, people take photos all the time after they Vote and post them on social media. Just like people drive around town doing all kinds of things that takes them by nonprofits and ballot boxes. Nonprofit workers doing their jobs go by ballot boxes. There are many many many explanations That can explain The data other than it was a stolen election. you’re too weak minded to explain yourself, or respond to counter arguments and questions. Do better



To give an idea of how badly they lie in that movie, they make it sound suspicious when a woman wearing gloves drops off a ballot. Instead of rationaling she's wearing gloves and a mask because of covid, they add a nefarious twist she wore gloves to avoid getting fingerprints on the ballot.

Now here's their problem...

They show another video of a man doing exactly the same thing... wearing one glove and throwing it away immediately after depositing ballots into a drop box. So is it to avoid leaving fingerprints or is it because of covid?

It's because of covid and the video proves it. That clip starts with him pulling up in a car. His hands are visible and *he's not wearing gloves.* They cut the video to where he's now out of the car, wearing a glove and approaching the drop box. That means they cut out the part where he put the glove on. They also ignore he opened the drop box with his gloved hand while depositing ballots with his bare hand. Clearly, some people were wearing gloves because of covid. Had nothing to do with fingerprints.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2022)

Any boom boom week yet?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 9, 2022)

Faun said:


> To give an idea of how badly they lie in that movie, they make it sound suspicious when a woman wearing gloves drops off a ballot. Instead of rationaling she's wearing gloves and a mask because of covid, they add a nefarious twist she wore gloves to avoid getting fingerprints on the ballot.
> 
> Now here's their problem...
> 
> ...


Absolutely, the photos for payment vs social media posting… the off hour drops and gloves to hide fingerprints vs COVID safety. The geo tracking not identifying one crime when it could easily be half a dozen people just doing their job. No evidence of fake ballots. Illegal votes or anything faidulent going on. It’s all a very pathetic attempt at a conspiracy theory. People like Lastamender are either completely gullible for believing it or completely dishonest to be lying about it. Either way he and his ILK are complete morons


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> You’re delusional. And I can absolutely debunk it by asking for proof and watching you fail time and time again to show any


Have you gotten the data and analyzed it? When you do, let me know.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 9, 2022)

Faun said:


> To give an idea of how badly they lie in that movie, they make it sound suspicious when a woman wearing gloves drops off a ballot. Instead of rationaling she's wearing gloves and a mask because of covid, they add a nefarious twist she wore gloves to avoid getting fingerprints on the ballot.
> 
> Now here's their problem...
> 
> ...


The fact you are here making childish excuses for the proven activity proves it happened. Your excuses do not begin to touch the sheer amount of the people engaged in that activity. You have nothing but a fairy tale that could only be believed by the stupidest people ever. You are like their leader, dumbass.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Absolutely, the photos for payment vs social media posting… the off hour drops and gloves to hide fingerprints vs COVID safety. The geo tracking not identifying one crime when it could easily be half a dozen people just doing their job. No evidence of fake ballots. Illegal votes or anything faidulent going on. It’s all a very pathetic attempt at a conspiracy theory. People like Lastamender are either completely gullible for believing it or completely dishonest to be lying about it. Either way he and his ILK are complete morons


How many people wore surgical gloves during Covid? I saw two or three. Your excuses do not cut it. You are expecting people to believe the impossible given the repeated visits to boxes and non-profits. The fraud is now obvious although it always has been.

No sitting president gets 10 million more votes and loses.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 9, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> It cannot be debunked because it is delusional fantasy.
> 
> You have no evidence you little fool


Digital evidence is evidence.


----------



## Winco (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Have you gotten the data and analyzed it? When you do, let me know.


That onus falls upon D'Snooza to show us the same person dropping off multiple ballots.
Did D'Snooza show ANY of that ^^^ out of the 4 Million minutes of claimed video?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Digital evidence is evidence.


It is not evidence of fraud or even close to it

It is strictly evidence of general location with a margin of error of up to a hundred yards


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 9, 2022)

Winco said:


> That onus falls upon D'Snooza to show us the same person dropping off multiple ballots.
> Did D'Snooza show ANY of that ^^^ out of the 4 Million minutes of claimed video?


And if and when he does you will admit there was fraud? I am sure he can do that. Why don't you think he can't?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> And if and when he does you will admit there was fraud? I am sure he can do that. Why don't you think he can't?


He can't because he would have already


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 9, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> He can't because he would have already


You can prove that? I'll wait.


----------



## Winco (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> And if and when he does you will admit there was fraud? I am sure he can do that. Why don't you think he can't?


He made a film.
Don't you think he should have shown the fraud.

Or maybe,  D'Snooza is going to make another film so he can bilk the Cult out of even more money.  You tards deserve to lose your money to the D'Snooza Scam.


----------



## Winco (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> *And if and when* he does you will admit there was fraud?


Lastamender admits ^^^^^^ that D'Snooza showed no fraud.
Now the stance is, "*And if and when*"

lolooollooolooolll


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Have you gotten the data and analyzed it? When you do, let me know.


I have not, but I’m not the one making the claims that the data is verified proof. Have you gotten the data and analyze it? You’re the one making the claims. You obviously don’t know what the data is and what it leads to. Yet you make claims that is verified proof. You are lying


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> How many people wore surgical gloves during Covid? I saw two or three. Your excuses do not cut it. You are expecting people to believe the impossible given the repeated visits to boxes and non-profits. The fraud is now obvious although it always has been.
> 
> No sitting president gets 10 million more votes and loses.


I saw many In public areas, especially at gas stations. How many did you see on video from your blockbuster movie?


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 9, 2022)

Winco said:


> Lastamender admits ^^^^^^ that D'Snooza showed no fraud.
> Now the stance is, "*And if and when*"
> 
> lolooollooolooolll


Yep he went from verified evidence to wait and see. I predicted this at the very beginning right after this movie came out and he started in


----------



## bodecea (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Digital evidence is evidence.


Any boom boom yet?


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Have you gotten the data and analyzed it? When you do, let me know.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I have not, but I’m not the one making the claims that the data is verified proof. Have you gotten the data and analyze it? You’re the one making the claims. You obviously don’t know what the data is and what it leads to. Yet you make claims that is verified proof. You are lying


It is plainly obvious what the digital evidence shows.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 9, 2022)

> *“I’ve seen the movie. I’ve read the rebuttals put out by AP and others. And unlike the media companies that have published rebuttals, I’ve actually talked with Gregg to better understand the details of the data and the methodology they used.
> A lot of the fact-checkers, it’s clear, don’t have the technical foundation for the comments that they are making. They are making statements like ‘experts say that the location data you get from a mobile phone is going to be plus or minus 100 feet’.
> While that may have been true at some point, that’s really not true today at all. It’s down to being within a few feet…  And these phones are using GPS locations. They’re also using location triangulation with the towers. Triangulation is a technology that has been used for a long time to be able to determine the location of something else.
> You get something at one point that tracks where something is located, and you get something at another point to track where that same thing is located. And when you combine that information, you can figure out exactly where that thing is located, within a few feet. That’s all tower triangulation is."*







__





						In the news Archives - TrueTheVote
					

Know about In the news - TrueTheVote




					www.truethevote.org
				






> *You get something at one point that tracks where something is located, and you get something at another point to track where that same thing is located. And when you combine that information, you can figure out exactly where that thing is located, within a few feet. That’s all tower triangulation is."    *


A few feet. They got caught.


>


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 9, 2022)

Winco said:


> That onus falls upon D'Snooza to show us the same person dropping off multiple ballots.
> Did D'Snooza show ANY of that ^^^ out of the 4 Million minutes of claimed video?


*Why doesn’t 2000 Mules show the same person going to multiple drop boxes as claimed?
We do have video showing the same person at multiple drop boxes. *Some of that footage was shown in the first trailer. It was taken out because the video is extremely poor quality.
We address this issue in the film. Most jurisdictions had no video or if they did, it was (illegally) destroyed. Of what does exist, 85% of it is bad; the camera poorly positioned, out of focus, the video compiled out of chronological sequence, inexplicably missing blocks of days and times.
This is why the geospatial evidence is the key.
*One thing this exercise proved to us is that drop box surveillance video was never monitored, as voters expected it would be. Like so many other election processes, it was a false promise of security. *
_*We will soon be releasing all of the raw video footage so America can see for itself. Hold the line patriots: we always keep our promises. #ripcord*_








						TTV and 2000 Mules: Frequently Asked Questions - TrueTheVote
					

Know about Post - TrueTheVote




					www.truethevote.org
				



Then what will you liars have? Looks like 0. They got caught.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 9, 2022)

*We will post all video and data as soon as possible.* Everything must be reformatted, compressed, and organized for easier access. This is a priority for us, but it will take time. We appreciate your patience while we prepare and we share your excitement for what comes next!

Game over.








						TTV and 2000 Mules: Frequently Asked Questions - TrueTheVote
					

Know about Post - TrueTheVote




					www.truethevote.org


----------



## AsherN (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phones using GPS location is useless unless they were also transmitting that location to whatever source the filmmakers were using. Phones don't magically broadcast GPS location. They receive it. An app makes use of it. And it's not all that accurate. Mapping software make use of a feature called snap-to-road, where your location is placed either on the road, or somewhere where it's plausible to be. Ever not taken a freeway exit when you nav app says to? It will show you on the ramp you should have taken until the margin of error is exceeded and then snap you back to the road you actually are on. Tower triangulation is even worse. That's where the 100' comes from.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 9, 2022)

AsherN said:


> Phones using GPS location is useless unless they were also transmitting that location to whatever source the filmmakers were using. Phones don't magically broadcast GPS location. They receive it. An app makes use of it. And it's not all that accurate. Mapping software make use of a feature called snap-to-road, where your location is placed either on the road, or somewhere where it's plausible to be. Ever not taken a freeway exit when you nav app says to? It will show you on the ramp you should have taken until the margin of error is exceeded and then snap you back to the road you actually are on. Tower triangulation is even worse. That's where the 100' comes from.


You are going to have to source that before I or anyone believes it. I have posted articles on how accurate it is. The facts say it is within a couple of feet to a couple yards. Six feet at the most from the location the data says.


----------



## badbob85037 (Jun 9, 2022)

LA RAM FAN said:


> excellent post. the trolls that have said so many times this was a secure election are fucking lying paid trolls of the DNC and they are reserving their spot in hell. they cant get around any of those facts you mentioned or the whistleblowers that had death threats and beaten up. those cowards evade all the facts you mentioned as well as those  and lie right through their teeth  knowing they lied that there was no election fraud.


Spoken like someone not knowing his ass from a hole in the ground. But it did crack my ass up.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It is plainly obvious what the digital evidence shows.


No it’s absolutely not. Actually the conclusions you try to draw from the evidence are extremely unlikely. This is why none of this evidence has been used in court or by any law-enforcement to take any action. Because Your assumptions are BS


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> No it’s absolutely not. Actually the conclusions you try to draw from the evidence extremely unlikely. This is why none of this evidence has been used in court or by any law-enforcement to take any action. Because Your assumptions are BS


How can you say fraud is extremely unlikely with evidence like that? More coming, including videos of the same people at different drop boxes. I suggest you wait until the videos are released before you make more of a fool of yourself.


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> How can you say fraud is extremely unlikely with evidence like that? More coming, including videos of the same people at different drop boxes. I suggest you wait until the videos are released before you make more of a fool of yourself.


I can say that very easily, the evidence does not show any fraud. It doesn’t show any laws being broken. The fact that you are going from “verified proof” to now saying “wait and see more to come” just shows that you were lying at the beginning and now you’re shifting your narrative.. you’ve been doing this for the past year. This is why nobody can take you seriously


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I can say that very easily, the evidence does not show any fraud. It doesn’t show any laws being broken. The fact that you are going from “verified proof” to now saying “wait and see more to come” just shows that you were lying at the beginning and now you’re shifting your narrative.. you’ve been doing this for the past year. This is why nobody can take you seriously


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 9, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> I can say that very easily, the evidence does not show any fraud. It doesn’t show any laws being broken. The fact that you are going from “verified proof” to now saying “wait and see more to come” just shows that you were lying at the beginning and now you’re shifting your narrative.. you’ve been doing this for the past year. This is why nobody can take you seriously


Over half the country takes the fraud very seriously. You can lie to yourself, leave me and others out of it.


----------



## Winco (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I suggest you wait until the videos are released before you make more of a fool of yourself.


Another 3-4 weeks?
Explosive weeks.

Tonight's J6 Committee Hearing will expose the real trying to steal an election.
trump the fraud.
Make sure you watch tonight.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 9, 2022)

Winco said:


> Another 3-4 weeks?
> Explosive weeks.
> 
> Tonight's J6 Committee Hearing will expose the real trying to steal an election.
> ...


Think they will mention the people were there because they wanted fraud investigated? They had every right to protest. The clown show tonight is going to backfire, like usual.


----------



## AsherN (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are going to have to source that before I or anyone believes it. I have posted articles on how accurate it is. The facts say it is within a couple of feet to a couple yards. Six feet at the most from the location the data says.


In my building, by a wall of windows with a clear view of the sky, my phone regularly places me at the gas station across the street. Downtown, in the urban canyon, GPS has a hard time figuring out where I am. 

The sources say cell phone ping. That's tower location. Tower triangulation uses mostly signal strength to triangulate. Signal is impeded by solid structure. That's not CSI, you can't pinpoint a cell phone by tower triangulation. You can get a decent fix, but not precise enough. Even your claimed 6 feet. That's a bus driving by. So yes, there are a lot of reasonable explanation for that data other than fraud. 

As to gloves, a lot of people were wearing them out in public.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The conspiracy was the organized fraud. You can deny it, but you can't debunk it.


There was no fraud. The former AG investtttigated it and he said the claim was bullshit. He saw more real evidence than that garbage D'Souza put together in order to take your money. Biden is the lawfully elected president.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Think they will mention the people were there because they wanted fraud investigated? They had every right to protest. The clown show tonight is going to backfire, like usual.


The clown show is 2000 Mules.


----------



## Winco (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Think they will mention the people were there because they wanted fraud investigated? They had every right to protest. *The clown show tonight is going to backfire, like usual.*


*The clown show tonight is going to backfire, like usual, 
AND will you admit it when they present the FACTS with documented evidence?

I'm sure you will say the **filmmaker doing a bit on the Proud Boys is all fake, or that the proud boys were entrapped.
Tonight he will expose the PLOT.
You know, the one to stop the certification, illegally.
Should be fun and very hurtful for you.*


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


>


That’s another white flag. You lose


----------



## Slade3200 (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Over half the country takes the fraud very seriously. You can lie to yourself, leave me and others out of it.


You don’t speak for half the country and you can’t prove your claims… you just lie and spread disinformation


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The fact you are here making childish excuses for the proven activity proves it happened. Your excuses do not begin to touch the sheer amount of the people engaged in that activity. You have nothing but a fairy tale that could only be believed by the stupidest people ever. You are like their leader, dumbass.



LOL

The forum really didn't need yet even more evidence you're batshit insane, FruitLoops.

Shitstain... it's on video. They claim people were wearing gloves to prevent leaving fingerprints on envelopes. That is provably false with a video they showed. They literally showed a guy wearing just one glove which he wasn't wearing in his car. And he used that gloved hand to protect himself from covid to open the drop box while he deposited ballots with his bare hand, fingerprints and all on the envelope. And as soon as he dropped off the ballots, he removed that glove and threw it in the trash before returning to his car.

You denying that is you denying reality, as you always do, as again -- it's on video.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> How many people wore surgical gloves during Covid? I saw two or three. Your excuses do not cut it. You are expecting people to believe the impossible given the repeated visits to boxes and non-profits.



Shitstain, my wife bought a box of them. 100 gloves. And when we used them up, she bought another box. Dirt cheap on Amazon and delivered to our house. I used one every time I pumped gas and threw them away before getting back in my car to reduce the chance of bringing covid into my car in case it got on the glove. There was nothing suspicious or nefarious about wearing latex gloves before there was a vaccine for covid.



Lastamender said:


> The fraud is now obvious although it always has been.



LOL

Only to the brain-dead among us. To sane people, unable to produce a single video out of 4 million minutes of video showing anybody doing what the claimed people were doing is the death knell of 2000 Mules. ☠️



Lastamender said:


> No sitting president gets 10 million more votes and loses.



A pity you can no longer say that. But for now we can say no presidential candidate gets 81 million votes and loses.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Digital evidence is evidence.



FruitLoops, it's only digital evidence of where they were. Sans video, nothing more.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> And if and when he does you will admit there was fraud? I am sure he can do that. Why don't you think he can't?



LOLOLOL

Poor FruitLoops, if he had such video, he would have shown it. If for no other reason than to shut up his critics. He's got nothing.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You can prove that? I'll wait.



You've been keeping everyone here waiting for 19 months now and the waiting continues as you have never once proven any of your nonsensical claims of fraud. Now you cling to this out of desperation following 18 months of utter humiliation.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Any boom boom yet?



Day 367 and still, no boom boom.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It is plainly obvious what the digital evidence shows.



Moron, you've never seen any digital evidence. All you know is what a proven liar, who falsely claimed 3 million illegal votes in 2016, told you.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> *Why doesn’t 2000 Mules show the same person going to multiple drop boxes as claimed?
> We do have video showing the same person at multiple drop boxes. *Some of that footage was shown in the first trailer. It was taken out because the video is extremely poor quality.
> We address this issue in the film. Most jurisdictions had no video or if they did, it was (illegally) destroyed. Of what does exist, 85% of it is bad; the camera poorly positioned, out of focus, the video compiled out of chronological sequence, inexplicably missing blocks of days and times.
> This is why the geospatial evidence is the key.
> ...



Here's the trailer... post what 2 timestamps in it you see the same person dropping off ballots....


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> *We will post all video and data as soon as possible.* Everything must be reformatted, compressed, and organized for easier access. This is a priority for us, but it will take time. We appreciate your patience while we prepare and we share your excitement for what comes next!
> 
> Game over.
> 
> ...



LOL

That was a month ago.

a . n . y . . . d . a . y . . . n . o . w . . .


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Over half the country takes the fraud very seriously. You can lie to yourself, leave me and others out of it.



You're lying again, FruitLoops. Over half the country doesn't believe Biden won due to fraud.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Think they will mention the people were there because they wanted fraud investigated? They had every right to protest. The clown show tonight is going to backfire, like usual.



You're lying again, FruitLoops. They had no right to go into the Capitol building during a joint session of Congress to certify the election.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 9, 2022)

AsherN said:


> In my building, by a wall of windows with a clear view of the sky, my phone regularly places me at the gas station across the street. Downtown, in the urban canyon, GPS has a hard time figuring out where I am.
> 
> The sources say cell phone ping. That's tower location. Tower triangulation uses mostly signal strength to triangulate. Signal is impeded by solid structure. That's not CSI, you can't pinpoint a cell phone by tower triangulation. You can get a decent fix, but not precise enough. Even your claimed 6 feet. That's a bus driving by. So yes, there are a lot of reasonable explanation for that data other than fraud.
> 
> As to gloves, a lot of people were wearing them out in public.


What is a reasonable excuse for that many people going to that many drop boxes and non-profits?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 9, 2022)

Faun said:


> You're lying again, FruitLoops. They had no right to go into the Capitol building during a joint session of Congress to certify the election.


The FBI led the way to the Capitol. They encouraged the breach. And remember the cops let some people in. 

10 replies in a row. You worried about something?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 9, 2022)

Faun said:


> Here's the trailer... post what 2 timestamps in it you see the same person dropping off ballots....


Didn't read the article? OK.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The FBI led the way to the Capitol. They encouraged the breach. And remember the cops let some people in.
> 
> 10 replies in a row. You worried about something?


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Didn't read the article? OK.



Yeah, it claims the trailer showed someone voting twice.

Prove it.

Show the 2 timestamps of the same person twice...


----------



## AsherN (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> What is a reasonable excuse for that many people going to that many drop boxes and non-profits?


Boxes are in places where people go. You figure it out. Oh, and that tracing map with the red dots, those are not where the boxes were.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 9, 2022)

AsherN said:


> Boxes are in places where people go. You figure it out. Oh, and that tracing map with the red dots, those are not where the boxes were.


Where people repeatably go? You left that part out. They got caught.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Where people repeatably go? You left that part out. They got caught.



Yes, like libraries.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 9, 2022)

Faun said:


> Yes, like libraries.


Nobody goes in and out of libraries. You are brain dead aren't you?


----------



## AsherN (Jun 9, 2022)

Faun said:


> Yes, like libraries.


bus routes, work, shopping, etc.


----------



## AsherN (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Nobody goes in and out of libraries. You are brain dead aren't you?


What kind of world do you live in?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 9, 2022)

AsherN said:


> bus routes, work, shopping, etc.


Again these are the same people that follow the same pattern. Busted, they got caught. Your excuse is just plain stupid.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 9, 2022)

AsherN said:


> What kind of world do you live in?


Repeatably all day long and into the night? There is one logical conclusion.


----------



## AsherN (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Again these are the same people that follow the same pattern. Busted, they got caught. Your excuse is just plain stupid.


I use the same route every day to go to work and come home. i se the same route to go to the grocery store. People have routines. You are seeing things that are not there.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 9, 2022)

AsherN said:


> I use the same route every day to go to work and come home. i se the same route to go to the grocery store. People have routines. You are seeing things that are not there.


1,100 mules in Philly is not seeing things. This cannot be explained away.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 9, 2022)

That committee was dropping bomb after bomb. Trump might want to leave the country.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> 1,100 mules in Philly is not seeing things. This cannot be explained away.


The movie was fake news. You desperately want to believe that crap but it's not true.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 9, 2022)

IM2 said:


> The movie was fake news. You desperately want to believe that crap but it's not true.


The movie used the same tools law enforcement does. It happened. People are making excuses for repeated visits by the same people to drop boxes. They are a joke. This is digital evidence.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The movie used the same tools law enforcement does. It happened. People are making excuses for repeated visits by the same people to drop boxes. They are a joke. This is digital evidence.


That movie was bunk. Period.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 9, 2022)

IM2 said:


> That movie was bunk. Period.


You, once again, have proven you are an idiot.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Nobody goes in and out of libraries. You are brain dead aren't you?



LOLOL 

Of course some do. You sound more delirious than usual.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Again these are the same people that follow the same pattern. Busted, they got caught. Your excuse is just plain stupid.



LOL

If they were busted, there would be video. There is none.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Repeatably all day long and into the night? There is one logical conclusion.



Many people went at night during covid to avoid crowds. You remain insane. 🤪


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2022)

IM2 said:


> That committee was dropping bomb after bomb. Trump might want to leave the country.



Seems to me they're laying the ground work to prepare America for a coming indictment against a former president.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The movie used the same tools law enforcement does. It happened. People are making excuses for repeated visits by the same people to drop boxes. They are a joke. This is digital evidence.



False. The tool was used by the government to locate people. It wasn't used to determine what they were doing. For that, the government relies on video. Sadly for you, D'Souza's lacking such video.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 9, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> If they were busted, there would be video. There is none.


Those videos are coming. I posted an article saying so. Then what will you do?


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Those videos are coming. I posted an article saying so. Then what will you do?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 10, 2022)

Faun said:


> Seems to me they're laying the ground work to prepare America for a coming indictment against a former president.


I got that same impression. I would not want to be trump.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You, once again, have proven you are an idiot.


What I have proven is that I am right.


----------



## AsherN (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The movie used the same tools law enforcement does. It happened. People are making excuses for repeated visits by the same people to drop boxes. They are a joke. This is digital evidence.


Law enforcement uses those tools to ascertain is someone was in the vicinity. Not exactly where they were or what they were doing. You watch too much CSI.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It is plainly obvious what the digital evidence shows.


Yes it is.......nothing


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> How can you say fraud is extremely unlikely with evidence like that? More coming, including videos of the same people at different drop boxes. I suggest you wait until the videos are released before you make more of a fool of yourself.


There is no evidence of feraud and trhere is no such video or we would have seen it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Nobody goes in and out of libraries. You are brain dead aren't you?


Yes they do


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The movie used the same tools law enforcement does. It happened. People are making excuses for repeated visits by the same people to drop boxes. They are a joke. This is digital evidence.


It is evidence of nothing you stupid imbecile


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Those videos are coming. I posted an article saying so. Then what will you do?


HORSESHIT

'There are no videos showing what you say


----------



## AsherN (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Those videos are coming. I posted an article saying so. Then what will you do?


If there was real video evidence, why not turn them over to the authorities? Organizing them is not their job. It actually taints the evidence. Police is going to want to see the raw evidence, not some curated pat of it.


----------



## bodecea (Jun 10, 2022)

Any boom boom week yet?


----------



## mamooth (Jun 10, 2022)

On the one-


Lastamender said:


> Over half the country takes the fraud very seriously.


More like a third, but only a few of those are TrueBelievers.

Most of them know very well that they're lying. They lie for several reasons.

TheParty orders them to lie, and authoritarian-followers always obey authority.

Their fellow fascist lackeys are all lying, and they always bleat along with their herd.

Lying will help them implement the white supremacist Christofascist utopia that they desire, and they believe the ends always justify the means, at least for their own side.

Most importantly for them, they get a serious pervy tingle up their leg whenever they lie.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Over half the country takes the fraud very seriously.


More accurately half of 15% of voters.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 10, 2022)

AsherN said:


> Law enforcement uses those tools to ascertain is someone was in the vicinity. Not exactly where they were or what they were doing. You watch too much CSI.


My ass. The technology is almost perfected.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 10, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> More accurately half of 15% of voters.


Prove it.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 10, 2022)

mamooth said:


> On the one-
> 
> More like a third, but only a few of those are TrueBelievers.
> 
> ...


Projection from an idiot like you is projection from an idiot like you. Next.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 10, 2022)

IM2 said:


> What I have proven is that I am right.


About what? I can't think of a thing you are right about. Remember, you are a wicked racist.


----------



## Orangecat (Jun 10, 2022)

mamooth said:


> That's the thing with cults. Each time their predicted armageddon day fails to arrive, they just push the date back some more.


*Al Gore Grilled Over Climate Predictions That Never Happened*


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 10, 2022)

AsherN said:


> If there was real video evidence, why not turn them over to the authorities? Organizing them is not their job. It actually taints the evidence. Police is going to want to see the raw evidence, not some curated pat of it.


They have given the evidence to state authorities. Those authorities are doing nothing about it. It means they were complicit.


----------



## Orangecat (Jun 10, 2022)

Lotta lefty useful idiots surrounding the wagons in this thread. Telling, that.


----------



## Winco (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They have given the evidence to state authorities. Those authorities are doing nothing about it. It means they were complicit.


Bottom Line.........The Entire World is out to get POS trump.
Love it.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Prove it.


Research your own threads.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 10, 2022)

Orangecat said:


> Lotta lefty useful idiots surrounding the wagons in this thread. Telling, that.


They know there is no way to ignore this kind of evidence. The tries at debunking it are hilarious. Everyone goes to drop boxes and non-profits repeatably for days or at least that is what they are trying to say. Again, ridiculous along with the lies about the accuracy of the pings location.


----------



## AsherN (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They have given the evidence to state authorities. Those authorities are doing nothing about it. It means they were complicit.


Or, wait for it, they have looked at the "evidence" and found nothing worth persuing.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 10, 2022)

Winco said:


> Bottom Line.........The Entire World is out to get POS trump.
> Love it.


Trump 1. World 0.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 10, 2022)

AsherN said:


> Or, wait for it, they have looked at the "evidence" and found nothing worth persuing.


When you are complicit that will happen. Are you saying that kind of evidence is not worth investigating? If you are in that club do not even reply.


----------



## AsherN (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> When you are complicit that will happen. Are you saying that kind of evidence is not worth investigating? If you are in that club do not even reply.


No, I'm saying that after having looked, law enforcement found nothing rising to the level of a crime. You know you're in whacky conspiracy world when you are the only one with hte truth and everybody not agreeing with you is "in on it".


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 10, 2022)

AsherN said:


> No, I'm saying that after having looked, law enforcement found nothing rising to the level of a crime. You know you're in whacky conspiracy world when you are the only one with hte truth and everybody not agreeing with you is "in on it".


In GA. all they did was intimidate the people who had that evidence. You have no idea of what they looked at. Please detail what they looked at and why they told you and no one else.


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Trump 1. World 0.



Trump -->  <-- Lastamender


----------



## bodecea (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> In GA. all they did was intimidate the people who had that evidence. You have no idea of what they looked at.


Any boom boom week yet?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 10, 2022)

Faun said:


> Trump -->  <-- Lastamender


Faun-->  <--Trump


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They have given the evidence to state authorities. Those authorities are doing nothing about it. It means they were complicit.


No it means there is no evidence of fraud


----------



## AsherN (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> In GA. all they did was intimidate the people who had that evidence. You have no idea of what they looked at. Please detail what they looked at and why they told you and no one else.


In this context, you said they were given all the video available to the producers. So they looked at it. And found nothing rising to the level of a crime.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Faun-->  <--Trump


----------



## IM2 (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> About what? I can't think of a thing you are right about. Remember, you are a wicked racist.


I am right about this and the only people here calling me a racist are white racists.


----------



## IM2 (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> They have given the evidence to state authorities. Those authorities are doing nothing about it. It means they were complicit.


No, it means there is no evidence.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 10, 2022)

AsherN said:


> In this context, you said they were given all the video available to the producers. So they looked at it. And found nothing rising to the level of a crime.


How could they possibly do that? Everything points to ballot trafficking. You are looking at corruption and you love it. Not good enough. No one is giving up and more proof is coming even though there is plenty already.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 10, 2022)

IM2 said:


> I am right about this and the only people here calling me a racist ate white racists.


I never ate a racist in my life. You fucking idiot.


----------



## AsherN (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> How could they possibly do that? Everything points to ballot trafficking. You are looking at corruption and you love it. Not good enough. No one is giving up and more proof is coming even though there is plenty already.


So every law enforcement agency is in on the conspiracy?


----------



## IM2 (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I never ate a racist in my life. You fucking idiot.


And I made a typo. So you're the idiot.


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Faun-->  <--Trump



LOL

Yet more proof you can't even think for yourself and that you're easily led by the nose.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 10, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Yet more proof you can't even think for yourself and that you're easily led by the nose.


More projection from you means even less than usual.


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> How could they possibly do that? Everything points to ballot trafficking. You are looking at corruption and you love it. Not good enough. No one is giving up and more proof is coming even though there is plenty already.



They did that easily. They investigated a purported "mule," one even shown in 2000 Mules, and deemed he legally dropped off ballots for himself and his family.

Dinesh D'Souza lied.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 10, 2022)

Faun said:


> They did that easily. They investigated a purported "mule," one even shown in 2000 Mules, and deemed he legally dropped off ballots for himself and his family.
> 
> Dinesh D'Souza lied.


One mule? How stupid can you possibly sound?


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> More projection from you means even less than usual.



Claiming I'm projecting what you actually did is just sad, even for you. You should work on your game, it's weak.


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> One mule? How stupid can you possibly sound?



LOL

D'Souza was caught lying. How many more lies does the GBI need to expose?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 10, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> D'Souza was caught lying. How many more lies does the GBI need to expose?


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


>



So none. Thanks.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 10, 2022)

Faun said:


> So none. Thanks.


Digital evidence is evidence and GA. is the most corrupt state in the country.


----------



## AsherN (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Digital evidence is evidence and GA. is the most corrupt state in the country.


what was supplied is data. That was analyzed and not found to be evidence of a crime. So a Republican led state looked at the data and found no evidence of a crime. You can't scream bias, so now you try corruption. So we're back to the conspiracy fall backs of, if they don't agree with me they are corrupt, biased, stupid, in on it. Gotcha.


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Digital evidence is evidence and GA. is the most corrupt state in the country.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 10, 2022)

AsherN said:


> what was supplied is data. That was analyzed and not found to be evidence of a crime. So a Republican led state looked at the data and found no evidence of a crime. You can't scream bias, so now you try corruption. So we're back to the conspiracy fall backs of, if they don't agree with me they are corrupt, biased, stupid, in on it. Gotcha.


Who found it that way? Certainly not any credible investigator. It calls for an investigation, any child can see that. And then followed to its logical conclusion which is massive organized fraud happened.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 10, 2022)

Faun said:


>


Media Contact
Sheryl Sellaway
404.273.5133
sheryl@righteouspragency.com
Press Conference
102 Georgia Counties Can’t Produce Drop Box Videos
VoterGA Issues Demand Letter to State Election Board
ATLANTA, May 23, 2022 – VoterGA announced today their drop box video survey team determined that
102 Georgia counties were unable to produce drop box surveillance videos from the November 2020 election.
*The team obtained admissions from 72 counties that all of the videos intended to monitor drop boxes for ballot
trafficking were destroyed.* VoterGA volunteers made the determinations by submitting Open Records
Requests (ORR) for the videos from each county. Thus, video monitoring is missing for 181,507 cast ballots.
At a November 9, 2021 press conference, VoterGA announced that their ballot image analysis team
determined* at least 70 Georgia counties were unable to produce all the original ballot images from the
November 2020 election. Digital ballot images are created automatically by the Dominion voting system for
results tabulation. The team obtained admissions from 56 counties that most or all of their ballot images were
unavailable. A total of 1.7 million images were destroyed.*
According to state and federal law, all elections records must be retained. In fact, federal law requires a 22-
month retention period for election records while state law requires a 24-month retention period for election
documents that are formerly considered to include videos or electronic digital files. [USC 52 20701, O.C.G.A. 21-2-73]
When questioned as to why original 2020 ballot images and drop box surveillance videos were destroyed,
counties blamed State Election Board (SEB) rules or instructions from the Secretary of State’s (SOS) office.
SEB Rule 183-1-12-.13 (c) tells Elections Superintendents t\hey can overwrite memory cards containing
ballot images in conflict with state and federal law. SEB Rule 183-1-14-0.6-.14 requires drop box videos to
be retained for 30 days, which some counties falsely assumed was the only required retention period.
VoterGA announced they served the SEB with a demand letter seeking the SEB to establish transparency for
Georgia voters and to rectify these potential legal violations immediately according to their authority under
O.C.G.A. § 21-2-32. The letter states that VoterGA will take legal action to ensure that the SEB:
*• Notify all counties to preserve 2020 election ballots until all litigation is resolved;
• Change the drop box video surveillance rule to preserve videos according to law;
• Change the memory card overwrite rule to preserve ballot images according to law;
• Seek an order to unseal all Fulton County ballots and envelopes for the 2020 election.*
Co-founder, Garland Favorito noted: “We have proven that surveillance video for 181,000 drop box ballots
have been destroyed, 107,000 drop box ballots have improper chain of custody and an even greater number
of custody forms are estimated to be missing. With over 1.7 million original ballot images also destroyed,
the actual election ballots must be preserved and unsealed to verify election results and detect counterfeits
in the still highly controversial 2020 election. An election is not legitimate when votes are counted in secret.
We must have full transparency into the 2020 election to ensure that the 2022 elections will be legitimate.”


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Media Contact
> Sheryl Sellaway
> 404.273.5133
> sheryl@righteouspragency.com
> ...



LOL

Dumbfuck, they still have 4 million minutes of videos and they still can't produce video of any one person dropping off ballots more than once.

As always, your desperation is noted and laughed at.


----------



## AsherN (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Media Contact
> Sheryl Sellaway
> 404.273.5133
> sheryl@righteouspragency.com
> ...


Ballot images can be destroyed if original ballots are available. The SEB  rule specified 30 days for surveillance video. But you will believe what you want. 

I'm still trying to understand that if the Democrats were so well organized and so successful in cheating the Presidential election, why could they not do the same down-ballot?


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> At a November 9, 2021 press conference, VoterGA announced that their ballot image analysis team
> determined* at least 70 Georgia counties were unable to produce all the original ballot images from the
> November 2020 election. Digital ballot images are created automatically by the Dominion voting system for
> results tabulation. The team obtained admissions from 56 counties that most or all of their ballot images were
> ...


*
Let me remind you.  Georgia did a complete HAND RECOUNT.  Which means those digital images were no longer needed.*


----------



## dblack (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I am sure the attacks on the source will be the most important thing to some, not what was said.
> Bernie Kerik: Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive – Will Vindicate Everything We’ve Been Saying – Election Was Stolen​
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 10, 2022)

AsherN said:


> Ballot images can be destroyed if original ballots are available. The SEB  rule specified 30 days for surveillance video. But you will believe what you want.
> 
> I'm still trying to understand that if the Democrats were so well organized and so successful in cheating the Presidential election, why could they not do the same down-ballot?


Because they did not have time because Trump out did their predictions. That is why counting was stopped in three states at the same time.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 10, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> *Let me remind you.  Georgia did a complete HAND RECOUNT.  Which means those digital images were no longer needed.*


Let me remind you that you can count trafficked ballots as many times as you want. The election and the run off election were stolen and by the same mules.


----------



## AsherN (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Because they did not have time because Trump out did their predictions. That is why counting was stopped in three states at the same time.


They had the time to fake all those ballots with the Presidential choices, but not anything else on the ballot?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 10, 2022)

dblack said:


>


Tomorrows are not stopping and fraud will be proven. For me 2,000 Mules is proof enough.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 10, 2022)

AsherN said:


> They had the time to fake all those ballots with the Presidential choices, but not anything else on the ballot?


That is what they did. Yes.


----------



## AsherN (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That is what they did. Yes.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 10, 2022)

AsherN said:


> I'm still trying to understand that if the Democrats were so well organized and so successful in cheating the Presidential election, why could they not do the same down-ballot?


I'm waiting for some sort of voting analysis to show Biden getting "made up votes". 
As in the presidential race, getting more votes than other statewide contests.

CANDIDATE
David Perdue* GOP  2,462,617	

Jon Ossoff DEM  2,374,519	

Joe Biden DEM  2,473,633	

Donald Trump*  GOP  2,461,854	









						Live election results: 2020 Georgia results
					

Live 2020 Georgia election results and maps by country and district. POLITICO's coverage of 2020 races for President, Senate, House, Governors and Key Ballot Measures.




					www.politico.com


----------



## dblack (Jun 10, 2022)

AsherN said:


>


3-4 weeks is a long time. Can't we just jump right to the excuses now?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 10, 2022)

AsherN said:


>


You cannot debunk the evidence until you analyze the data and show us something other than repeated visits to drop boxes and non-profits by the same people happened. And you have no, not even near, a plausible explanation why such activity would take place


----------



## dblack (Jun 10, 2022)

Explosive


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 10, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> I'm waiting for some sort of voting analysis to show Biden getting "made up votes".
> As in the presidential race, getting more votes than other statewide contests.
> 
> CANDIDATE
> ...


Fake news. Trafficked ballots stole the election in every swing state. Period.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 10, 2022)

dblack said:


> Explosive


More explosive than the feeble explanations for the proven activities,


----------



## AsherN (Jun 10, 2022)

dblack said:


> Explosive


Diarrhea


----------



## dblack (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Fake news. Trafficked ballots stole the election in every swing state. Period.


----------



## AsherN (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You cannot debunk the evidence until you analyze the data and show us something other than repeated visits to drop boxes and non-profits by the same people happened. And you have no, not even near, a plausible explanation why such activity would take place


Been looked at and dismissed. You just don't like the answer as it does not support your conspiracy.


----------



## Faun (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Because they did not have time because Trump out did their predictions. That is why counting was stopped in three states at the same time.



You're lying again, FruitLoops...









						Fact check: List of partly false statements on the 2020 election
					

Social media users have been sharing a long post online that contains various claims about the 2020 election. The list contains a mixture of opinion and mostly false information this article seeks to address.




					www.reuters.com
				




_STATES STOPPED COUNTING

The posts start with the claim that these five states took a three-hour shutdown in which they “found enough votes for Biden to catch Trump.” There is no evidence to show that any of these states took a three-hour break from counting votes.

Wisconsin did not stop counting on election night. In an elections update video posted on YouTube by PBS NewsHour ( here ), Meagan Wolfe, administrator of the Wisconsin Elections Commission, can be heard saying at the 1:18 minute mark: “Our municipal and county clerks have worked tirelessly throughout the night to make sure that every valid ballot has been counted and reported accurately.”

Michigan did not stop counting ballots. Politifact reported that Tracy Wimmer, director of media relations for the Michigan Secretary of State, said: "At no point has the counting process stopped since it began at 7 a.m. yesterday morning (Nov. 3), which was when, per Michigan election law, it could begin.” ( here )

Misunderstandings over tally updates stopping temporarily on election night in Philadelphia are explained in a Reuters Fact Check ( here ) .

North Carolina did stop counting votes on election night, but it was not due to voter fraud. Local television station WSOC-TV reported that Karen Brinson Bell, executive director of the state elections board, said: “North Carolina stopped counting votes on election night because there were no more votes to count that night” and added: “With very few exceptions, North Carolina’s election results will not change until November 12 or 13, when all mail-in ballots are received and counted by each county.” ( here )

The Nevada Secretary of State released a statement explaining that the state did not stop counting ballots and that the “counting of ballots is ongoing and will continue until every cast ballot is counted.” ( here )_​


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Fake news. Trafficked ballots stole the election in every swing state. Period.


Then why don't any of the down ballot numbers show this.   There were a large number of people who voted republican, except for president.
Which means that the democrats would have been raising a red flag, if this wasn't happening in huge numbers, both in person and by mail.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 10, 2022)

AsherN said:


> Been looked at and dismissed. You just don't like the answer as it does not support your conspiracy.


That is a lie. Who looked at? You realize that does not happen in a day or two. You are lying. You are no different than the others. No matter what evidence is presented you deny it with 0 to back it up but the words of proven liars.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 10, 2022)

dblack said:


>


Attacking me will not change the digital evidence.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 10, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Then why don't any of the down ballot numbers show this.   There were a large number of people who voted republican, except for president.
> Which means that the democrats would have been raising a red flag, if this wasn't happening in huge numbers, both in person and by mail.


Bullshit.


----------



## AsherN (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That is a lie. Who looked at? You realize that does not happen in a day or two. You are lying. You are no different than the others. No matter what evidence is presented you deny it with 0 to back it up but the words of proven liars.


You already said the videos have been turned over. So have they? when? Either the authorities have them or not. If they do, they have looked at them and dismissed them, or not done looking and can't be accused of being part of the conspiracy because no judgement on their value has been reported.


----------



## AsherN (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Attacking me will not change the digital evidence.


There is no evidence. There is at best data. It becomes evidence if it can be used in a case. So far, there is no evidence.


----------



## AsherN (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Bullshit.


You don't think if the D faked ballots at that scale, they did not have the time to mark a few more X for Ds at the national and State level, maybe not down to dog catcher, but Senate, Congress, State legislature


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 10, 2022)

AsherN said:


> There is no evidence. There is at best data. It becomes evidence if it can be used in a case. So far, there is no evidence.


That is evidence. Ask the NYT and the SCOTUS.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 10, 2022)

AsherN said:


> You don't think if the D faked ballots at that scale, they did not have the time to mark a few more X for Ds at the national and State level, maybe not down to dog catcher, but Senate, Congress, State legislature


No they didn't. .Just like they could do nothing about the bellwether counties Biden lost. The fraud was concentrated in the swing states in the Democratic shitholes. Heavily black voting areas so they could yell racist too.


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 10, 2022)

AsherN said:


> You don't think if the D faked ballots at that scale, they did not have the time to mark a few more X for Ds at the national and State level, maybe not down to dog catcher, but Senate, Congress, State legislature


Actually with the number of republicans elected down ballot, they would have had to mark "X" next to a lot of republicans.

Ballots with only an "X" for president, are a red flag when they count votes.

But that didn't happen more than in any other presidential election









						VERIFY: It's normal to have ballots that vote only for president
					

Called undervoting, it's happened to the benefit of both candidates in various states this year.




					www.king5.com


----------



## meaner gene (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> No they didn't. .Just like they could do nothing about the bellwether counties Biden lost. The fraud was concentrated in the swing states in the Democratic shitholes. Heavily black voting areas so they could yell racist too.


What you're saying is that blacks, and democrats, who voted for Trump in 2016, didn't vote for Trump in 2020


----------



## dblack (Jun 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Attacking me will not change the digital evidence.


Well, let's clear that up right now. I'm not attacking you. i'm attacking the evidence.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 10, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> What you're saying is that blacks, and democrats, who voted for Trump in 2016, didn't vote for Trump in 2020


No I am saying that where the voter rolls told them how many ballots they could traffic. And they did.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 11, 2022)

President Trump Asks Georgia Court of Appeals to Allow Its Citizens to Investigate 148,000 Absentee Ballots from 2020 Election in Fulton County
					

President Trump released a statement today asking the Georgia Court of Appeals to allow citizens of Georgia to know the truth about a stack of absentee ballots from the 2020 Election in Fulton County Georgia. These ballots had reported irregularities that led to the request to inspect these...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				




*– June 10, 2022 –

Statement by Donald J. Trump, 45th President of the United States of America*





> *Last week, on June 1, a three-judge panel of the Georgia Court of Appeals heard oral arguments in a vital case involving the public’s right to know the truth about the makeup of 148,000 absentee ballots, many of which were harvested and dumped into drop boxes in the dark of night in the period leading up to the November 3, 2020 election in Fulton County, Georgia.
> This case is being closely watched by millions of Georgia voters and American patriots all across the country who are demanding transparency!
> Petitioners who filed the case are Caroline Jeffords and Robbin Sotir, registered voters who argue that their votes were diminished and diluted, and who are supported by affidavits of eyewitnesses who observed that many absentee ballots were never folded (which is required in order to be mailed inside an envelope!), that other ballots were filled out with a printer rather than by a person using a pen (which is obviously corrupt and illegal), along with other disqualifying “irregularities.” Greatly respected Georgia attorney Bob Cheeley and his law firm are fighting on the side of the Petitioners and our Democracy, itself.*
> The appeals court panel of Presiding Judge Christopher J. McFadden, Judge Elizabeth Gobeil and Judge Andrew A. Pinson, were asked by Mr. Cheeley to reverse the trial court which, after originally granting the Petitioners’ motion to unseal the ballots and permit an inspection of the absentee ballots and the envelopes, stated that there needs to be a one-to-one ratio of envelopes to ballots.
> ...


Fraud will be proven. The citizens of GA. deserve answers. Surely everything can be revealed from the free and fair election. Right?

*Why are the courts, the voting machine system providers, the election officials, and the Democrats preventing evidence from being inspected related to the 2020 Election?  (This implies wrongdoing.)*


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> President Trump Asks Georgia Court of Appeals to Allow Its Citizens to Investigate 148,000 Absentee Ballots from 2020 Election in Fulton County
> 
> 
> President Trump released a statement today asking the Georgia Court of Appeals to allow citizens of Georgia to know the truth about a stack of absentee ballots from the 2020 Election in Fulton County Georgia. These ballots had reported irregularities that led to the request to inspect these...
> ...


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 11, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> View attachment 656610


The withholding of evidence and no transparency is the broken record. Tell me Chief Fuckface what are they hiding?


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The withholding of evidence and no transparency is the broken record. Tell me Chief Fuckface what are they hiding?


Nothing, cracker ass.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 11, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> Nothing, cracker ass.


Then release the ballots and the envelopes for examination. Until that is done their guilt is the only logical reason for withholding evidence.


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Then release the ballots and the envelopes for examination. Until that is done their guilt is the only logical reason for withholding evidence.


Until you provide proof, I won’t believe a word you say. It’s been over a year since you started this thread and no proof whatsoever.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> President Trump Asks Georgia Court of Appeals to Allow Its Citizens to Investigate 148,000 Absentee Ballots from 2020 Election in Fulton County
> 
> 
> President Trump released a statement today asking the Georgia Court of Appeals to allow citizens of Georgia to know the truth about a stack of absentee ballots from the 2020 Election in Fulton County Georgia. These ballots had reported irregularities that led to the request to inspect these...
> ...


To -prove fraud you need evidence.

So far you and even the film you keep citing is a massive failure at showing any evidence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The withholding of evidence and no transparency is the broken record. Tell me Chief Fuckface what are they hiding?


There is no such evidence being withheld


----------



## bodecea (Jun 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Then release the ballots and the envelopes for examination. Until that is done their guilt is the only logical reason for withholding evidence.


Any boom boom yet?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 11, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> To -prove fraud you need evidence.
> 
> So far you and even the film you keep citing is a massive failure at showing any evidence.


Those votes could be evidence. I say that is why they are not being released. What are they hiding?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 11, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> There is no such evidence being withheld


There sure is you idiot. Do yourself and everyone a favor and stop posting.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> There sure is you idiot. Do yourself and everyone a favor and stop posting.


No there is not whatsoever and that has been proven.

you have been massively crushed and outed as a liar.

You do not have any fucking evidence of fraud and neither does the film.

In your face BOY


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 11, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No there is not whatsoever and that has been proven.
> 
> you have been massively crushed and outed as a liar.
> 
> ...


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Jun 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


>


Where is the explosion.

Certianly not the film as it is a  fizzle


----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


>


Any boom boom yet?


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 15, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> Any boom boom yet?


Any Pow Wow?


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Hellbilly (Jun 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Any Pow Wow?


Next weekend.


----------



## mamooth (Jun 15, 2022)

Orangecat said:


> *Al Gore Grilled Over Climate Predictions That Never Happened*


Ah, another one who considers Gore to be some kind of messiah. The right elevates their politicians to deity status, so they assume normal people act like they do. They don't.

Anyways, most of Gore's predictions came true. If someone told you otherwise, they lied to your face. Of course you fell for it. You always do. That pleases your masters.


----------



## Lastamender (Jun 15, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Ah, another one who considers Gore to be some kind of messiah. The right elevates their politicians to deity status, so they assume normal people act like they do. They don't.
> 
> Anyways, most of Gore's predictions came true. If someone told you otherwise, they lied to your face. Of course you fell for it. You always do. That pleases your masters.


What predictions? No ice cap? How stupid are you?


----------



## Orangecat (Jun 15, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Ah, another one who considers Gore to be some kind of messiah.


Wrong again, weiner-breath. I’m just aware of the decades of failed predictions by you MMGW cultists.


----------



## mamooth (Jun 15, 2022)

Orangecat said:


> Wrong again, weiner-breath. I’m just aware of the decades of failed predictions by you MMGW cultists.


Oh, Gore Rule invoked. Anyone bringing up Gore forfeits the whole thread for their side. Those who can discuss the science and the issues, do. Those who can't, they deflect by whimpering about whatever politician their cult told them to hate.


----------



## dblack (Jun 15, 2022)

When does the exploding begin?


----------



## Orangecat (Jun 15, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Oh, Gore Rule invoked.


There’s no such thing, tadpole.


----------



## mamooth (Jun 18, 2022)

Tick tick tick ... two weeks gone by, and still no signs of exploding. But he did say 3-4 weeks, so there's still time.


----------



## Faun (Jun 21, 2022)

mamooth said:


> Tick tick tick ... two weeks gone by, and still no signs of exploding. But he did say 3-4 weeks, so there's still time.



Except he said 3-4 weeks ... *a year ago.*


----------



## bodecea (Jul 4, 2022)

Any explosions yet?


----------



## Toro (Sep 20, 2022)

Was it explosive?  Is Trump the President?

Surely he must be.  It's not like they're lying to his supporters to make money off them.


----------



## Toro (Sep 20, 2022)

Hey Lastamender 

Man the fuck up.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 20, 2022)

Toro said:


> Hey Lastamender
> 
> Man the fuck up.


Tough guy with the upper hand of the mafia-like FBI.


----------



## dblack (Sep 20, 2022)

Toro said:


> Hey Lastamender
> 
> Man the fuck up.


He was posting "aspirationally".


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 20, 2022)

dblack said:


> He was posting "aspirationally".


Here I am girls.


----------



## dblack (Sep 20, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Here I am girls.


Kaboom!!!!  💣


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Sep 20, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Here I am girls.


Ahh..cool. so....explosive/ Been waiting.....Unless you mean the complete devastation of the Attempted Steal. the ending of all hopes and dreams~

There have been a number of convictions of Trumpian figures....insurrectionists and the like.

But..no President Trump..no vindication. No 'gotcha' moment.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 20, 2022)

EvilEyeFleegle said:


> Ahh..cool. so....explosive/ Been waiting.....Unless you mean the complete devastation of the Attempted Steal. the ending of all hopes and dreams~
> 
> There have been a number of convictions of Trumpian figures....insurrectionists and the like.
> 
> But..no President Trump..no vindication. No 'gotcha' moment.


Like the ones in Portland and Seattle?


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Sep 20, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Like the ones in Portland and Seattle?


Nah..was thinking more D.C. and New York--but I understand your need to deflect..after all..you have literally nothing left.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 20, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> View attachment 699128


Bill Clinton won Arizona, dumb ass


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 20, 2022)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Bill Clinton won Arizona, dumb ass


Not my meme, dumbass.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 20, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Not my meme, dumbass.


But you reposted it, didn’t you, dumbass. Which I guess was ironically appropriate, since you used the false meme to try and prove the Big Lie, thus digging your hole even deeper. 

I’m curious, does it hurt to be that stupid?


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 20, 2022)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> But you reposted it, didn’t you, dumbass. Which I guess was ironically appropriate, since you used the false meme to try and prove the Big Lie, thus digging your hole even deeper.
> 
> I’m curious, does it hurt to be that stupid?


I could ask you the same question.  Did you ever debunk the recent thread in Conspiracy theories?


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> View attachment 699128



You're lying again, FruitLoops. You should stop.









						Arizona state police didn’t estimate pro-Trump caravan at 96 miles, 41,000 cars
					

CLAIM: A pro-Trump caravan of vehicles on highways circling the Phoenix area on Oct. 25 stretched 96 miles long and consisted of 41,000 cars, the Arizona Department of Public Safety reported.  AP’S ASSESSMENT: Partly false. The Arizona Department of Public Safety put out a rough estimate of...




					apnews.com


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Not my meme, dumbass.



LOL

Once again, you run away from what YOU post here.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I could ask you the same question.  Did you ever debunk the recent thread in Conspiracy theories?



That's been debunked.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 21, 2022)

Faun said:


> You're lying again, FruitLoops. You should stop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see. Where was Biden's parade?


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 21, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Once again, you run away from what YOU post here.


You and that worthless moderator are traitors.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 21, 2022)

Faun said:


> That's been debunked.


How? You show me how and when it was. Now!.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 21, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> How? You show me how and when it was. Now!.


All of your threads have been massively debunked.

you are a proven liar and know they were


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 21, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> All of your threads have been massively debunked.
> 
> you are a proven liar and know they were


No they have not. Back away from the stupid pills and just STFU.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 21, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> No they have not. Back away from the stupid pills and just STFU.


All of your threads and claims have been massively disproven.

That is a fact and you know it


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 21, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> All of your threads and claims have been massively disproven.
> 
> That is a fact and you know it


No they have not. If there was not fraud why are people being harassed or arrested for saying so? The guilt is obvious. The fraud was obvious. The cover up is fascist and obvious. Do not reply, stupid.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 21, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> No they have not. If there was not fraud why are people being harassed for saying so? The guilt is obvious.


yes they have,

No one is being harrassed


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 21, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> yes they have,
> 
> No one is being harrassed


----------



## dblack (Sep 21, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> No they have not. If there was not fraud why are people being harassed or arrested for saying so? The guilt is obvious. The fraud was obvious. The cover up is fascist and obvious. Do not reply, stupid.


Explosive.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I see. Where was Biden's parade?


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> How? You show me how and when it was. Now!.



I already showed you.  Speckin published his findings and recommended it be investigated -- not a single person in government in 2 states thought there was anything there worth looking into.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> No they have not. If there was not fraud why are people being harassed or arrested for saying so? The guilt is obvious. The fraud was obvious. The cover up is fascist and obvious. Do not reply, stupid.



You're lying again, FruitLoops. You should stop. 

No one is being arrested for saying there was fraud.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2022)

dblack said:


> Explosive.



In week *68* of 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 21, 2022)

Faun said:


> I already showed you.  Speckin published his findings and recommended it be investigated -- not a single person in government in 2 states thought there was anything there worth looking into.


And what does that tell you, idiot?


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 21, 2022)

Faun said:


> You're lying again, FruitLoops. You should stop.
> 
> No one is being arrested for saying there was fraud.


Aren't they still arresting J6 people? That is all they did wrong.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 21, 2022)

Faun said:


> In week *68* of 3-4 weeks.


Along time to catch up with since seven years have been spent on trying to get Trump. I will let know when it over.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> And what does that tell you, idiot?



LOL

I just fucking told you, FruitLoops...

_not a single person in government in 2 states thought there was anything there worth looking into._


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 21, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> I just fucking told you, FruitLoops...
> 
> _not a single person in government in 2 states thought there was anything there worth looking into._


My God are you stupid.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Aren't they still arresting J6 people? That is all they did wrong.



Holyfuckingshit!  

They're arresting them for breaking into the Capitol and/or assaulting police. NOT for saying the election was stolen. Had they been arresting people for no reason other than saying the election was stolen, we would have seen tens of thousands arrested, starting with Trump.

You really are out of your fucking mind.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Along time to catch up with since seven years have been spent on trying to get Trump. I will let know when it over.



Which has nothing to do with you idiotically posting, _"Bernie Kerik: Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive – Will Vindicate Everything We’ve Been Saying – Election Was Stolen,"_ *68 weeks ago*.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 21, 2022)

Faun said:


> Holyfuckingshit!
> 
> They're arresting them for breaking into the Capitol and/or assaulting police. NOT for saying the election was stolen. Had they been arresting people for no reason other than saying the election was stolen, we would have seen tens of thousands arrested, starting with Trump.
> 
> You really are out of your fucking mind.


What makes you think that is not coming?


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 21, 2022)

Faun said:


> Which has nothing to do with you idiotically posting, _"Bernie Kerik: Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive – Will Vindicate Everything We’ve Been Saying – Election Was Stolen,"_ *68 weeks ago*.


You are an idiot. Everything is idiotic to you.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> My God are you stupid.



LOLOL

Spits the forum nut who actually claimed Republican leaders who've been crying fraud since the election and have been desperately looking to find it; Republican leaders who called for a recount; Republican leaders who had their election equipment audited twice; Republican leaders who paid for an audit every single ballot in their county for months on end; and Republican leaders who invited the 2000 Mules people to give a personal demonstration -- are the same Republican leaders who are in opposition to finding fraud when Speckin says he found fake ballots.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 21, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Spits the forum nut who actually claimed Republican leaders who've been crying fraud since the election and have been desperately looking to find it; Republican leaders who called for a recount; Republican leaders who had their election equipment audited twice; Republican leaders who paid for an audit every single ballot in their county for months on end; and Republican leaders who invited the 2000 Mules people to give a personal demonstration -- are the same Republican leaders who are in opposition to finding fraud when Speckin says he found fake ballots.


You know damned well the RINOs crushed any chance of a meaningful investigation. One was voted out for in AZ.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> What makes you think that is not coming?



LOLOL

Dayum, are you ever crazy. 

Need I remind you when 2000 Mules came out and I challenged you to name the non-profits the movie claimed participated in election fraud, you couldn't, so your answer was -- *it's coming.*

P.S. It never came.

Then when I challenged you to post video of any "mule" dropping off ballots more than once, you couldn't, so your answer was -- *it's coming.*

P.S. That never came either.

Now you're called out for your bullshit lies yet again, and again, you can't answer, so you rely on -- *it's coming.*

You're fucked in the head, FruitLoops.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 21, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Dayum, are you ever crazy.
> 
> ...


You are wasting your time. The fraud was obvious election night. The push back was immediate and what they found never found its way to the MSM. You are on the side that did not get caught and want this country destroyed and that is well under way.

You are starting to make me ill, you are such a bag of shit. We know you think there was no fraud because you have been told to think so. Take your traitorous vomit elsewhere.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You know damned well the RINOs crushed any chance of a meaningful investigation. One was voted out for in AZ.



Moron, you're talking about diehard Republicans who tried their damndest to find election fraud.

You're truly out of your fucking mind, FruitLoops.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are wasting your time. The fraud was obvious election night. The push back was immediate and what they found never found its way to the MSM. You are on the side that did not get caught and want this country destroyed and that is well under way.
> 
> You are starting to make me ill, you are such a bag of shit. We know you think there was no fraud because you have been told to think so. Take your traitorous vomit elsewhere.



LOL

So "obvious," that going on 2 years later and you still can't prove widespread fraud that would have changed the outcome of the election.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 21, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> So "obvious," that going on 2 years later and you still can't prove widespread fraud that would have changed the outcome of the election.


On second thought you are just a vapid victim.








						Masters of Deceit: The Government’s Propaganda of Fear, Mind Control, and Brain Warfare
					

The U.S. government has become a master of deceit. It’s all documented, too. This is a government that lies, cheats,




					uncanceled.news


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 21, 2022)

Faun said:


> Moron, you're talking about diehard Republicans who tried their damndest to find election fraud.
> 
> You're truly out of your fucking mind, FruitLoops.


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Sep 21, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Aren't they still arresting J6 people? That is all they did wrong.


Damn...that's all eh? all that bashing and hitting..blood being spilt....all that didn't happen? There weren't people wandering the halls with zip ties in hand? Our Govt. officials sheltering in place..in fear for their lives?

Really..I know you're not too bright...but that's a really dumb thing to say~


----------



## EvilEyeFleegle (Sep 21, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You know damned well the RINOs crushed any chance of a meaningful investigation. One was voted out for in AZ.


Them mean old Rino's....crushing your hopes and dreams---But I guess..that's what RINO's do, right?


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> On second thought you are just a vapid victim.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poor, FruitLoops. A pity all you can do is post fake news since you haven't proven voter fraud after nearly 2 years; and counting.


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2022)

Lastamender said:


>


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 22, 2022)

Faun said:


> Poor, FruitLoops. A pity all you can do is post fake news since you haven't proven voter fraud after nearly 2 years; and counting.


I have plenty of time, you do not.


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I have plenty of time, you do not.



LOL

No amount of time is going to help you. There was no widespread election fraud. So you'll never be able to prove it.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 22, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> No amount of time is going to help you. There was no widespread election fraud. So you'll never be able to prove it.


There was all kinds of fraud and millions upon millions believe it here and all over the world. You will never change that fact.

Will you?


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> There was all kinds of fraud and millions upon millions believe it here and all over the world. You will never change that fact.
> 
> Will you?



That's not a fact, FruitLoops. Facts are provable and going on 2 years (and counting) and you still haven't proved there was widespread election fraud that would have changed the outcome of the election. Even worse for you, the ONLY reason you even think there was such fraud is because Trump told you to believe that. Had Trump never cried, "fraud," but instead, conceded the election, you would not being crying fraud today. That's how brainwashed you are and so easily led by the nose by him.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 22, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I am sure the attacks on the source will be the most important thing to some, not what was said.
> Bernie Kerik: Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive – Will Vindicate Everything We’ve Been Saying – Election Was Stolen​
> 
> 
> ...



Welp, its been 3 or 4 weeks. 

Question. Does your unbroken record of failure in predicting the future ever influence YOUR perception of your next prediction? Or do you just ignore your failures?


----------



## Skylar (Sep 22, 2022)

Faun said:


> That's not a fact, FruitLoops. Facts are provable and going on 2 years (and counting) and you still haven't proved there was widespread election fraud that would have changed the outcome of the election. Even worse for you, the ONLY reason you even think there was such fraud is because Trump told you to believe that. Had Trump never cried, "fraud," but instead, conceded the election, you would not being crying fraud today. That's how brainwashed you are and so easily led by the nose by him.



To a trump supporter, a feeling and a fact are the exact same thing. They've driven themselves a little mad.....as they genuinely can't tell the difference at this point. For them, the election was 'stolen' because it _feels_ like it was stolen. And everything else is secondary.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 22, 2022)

Skylar said:


> Welp, its been 3 or 4 weeks.
> 
> Question. Does your unbroken record of failure in predicting the future ever influence YOUR perception of your next prediction? Or do you just ignore your failures?


It is our corrupt institutions record of failure I am concerned about. Everyone knows you are afraid to disagree with one thing the media tells you. You are very cool.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 22, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It is our corrupt institutions record of failure I am concerned about. Everyone knows you are afraid to disagree with one thing the media tells you. You are very cool.


Ah, so its the stunning LACK of evidence to back your predictions that prove they must be true?


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 22, 2022)

Skylar said:


> Ah, so its the stunning LACK of evidence to back your predictions that prove they must be true?


The way the opposition reacted is proof enough. They are still trying, unsuccessfully, to cover it up. For very stupid selfish people it is over.


----------



## Skylar (Sep 22, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The way the opposition reacted is proof enough. They are still trying, unsuccessfully, to cover it up. For very stupid selfish people it is over.


So our pointing out that your predictions were wrong....is proof that they must be right?

Ladies and Gentlemen, I give you the Conspiracy Theorist. Please, no flash photography.


----------



## dblack (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2022)

Skylar said:


> Welp, its been 3 or 4 weeks.
> 
> Question. Does your unbroken record of failure in predicting the future ever influence YOUR perception of your next prediction? Or do you just ignore your failures?



3 to 4 weeks??

It's been *68 weeks* and the only explosions have been the OP's head.


----------



## Faun (Sep 22, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It is our corrupt institutions record of failure I am concerned about. Everyone knows you are afraid to disagree with one thing the media tells you. You are very cool.



LOLOL 

_the Department of Justice can't be trusted ...voters can’t be trusted ... the poll workers can’t be trusted ... the voting machines can’t be trusted ... the canvasing boards can't be trusted ... the recounts can't be trusted ... the audits can't be trusted ... Democrats can't be trusted ... Republicans can't be trusted ... the media can’t be trusted ... the news can't be trusted ... Sydney Powell can't be trusted ... Lin Wood can't be trusted ... William Barr can’t be trusted ... Christopher Wray can't be trusted ... the guy who was in charge of election security can’t be trusted ... Georgia's Republican Secretary of State can't be trusted ... Gabriel Sterling, his Republican COO and Trump voter, can't be trusted ... the Republican-led Maricopa board of elections can't be trusted ... the Racine board of elections can't be trusted ... Mike Pence can't be trusted ... the pillow guy can't be trusted ... Cyber Ninja's can't be trusted ... the Arizona audit can't be trusted ... the Wisconsin audit can't be trusted ... the Wisconsin Attorney General can't be trusted ... state authorities can't be trusted ... the lower courts can’t be trusted ... the appellate courts can’t be trusted ... the Supreme Court can’t be trusted ... the United States Congress can't be trusted ...

*But Donald Trump can be trusted.*_​


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 22, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The way the opposition reacted is proof enough.


Laughter is not ‘proof.’


----------



## Winco (Sep 22, 2022)

Lastamender has a fairy tale brought to you by 2 convicted felons, and supported by another.

D'Sousa
Kerik
Bannon.

Yeah, and you claim to keep fighting for the rights of Americans, but you support 3 felons.

How fucked up is that?
VERY.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 22, 2022)

Winco said:


> Lastamender has a fairy tale brought to you by 2 convicted felons, and supported by another.
> 
> D'Sousa
> Kerik
> ...


You only like felons when they are not prosecuted. Lucky for you they are running this country.


----------



## Winco (Sep 22, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You only like felons when they are not prosecuted. Lucky for you they are running this country.


Deflection.
It's ALL you GOT.

Which felon am I supporting?
Tell me again?
Don't you have to be convicted to be a felon?
So which again?


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 22, 2022)

Winco said:


> Deflection.
> It's ALL you GOT.
> 
> Which felon am I supporting?
> ...


That was the truth. Not a deflection.


----------



## Winco (Sep 22, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You only like felons when they are not prosecuted. Lucky for you they are running this country.





Lastamender said:


> That was the truth. Not a deflection.


If it's the truth, then name those convicted FELONS that I support.

The best you got, the ONLY thing you got, is,
Well, they, whoever they are, should be arrested and convicted on Felony charges.

You're so lame @lamemaster.  LOL.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 22, 2022)

Winco said:


> If it's the truth, then name those convicted FELONS that I support.
> 
> The best you got, the ONLY thing you got, is,
> Well, they, whoever they are, should be arrested and convicted on Felony charges.
> ...


You are so stupid. Next.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 23, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I am sure the attacks on the source will be the most important thing to some, not what was said.
> Bernie Kerik: Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive – Will Vindicate Everything We’ve Been Saying – Election Was Stolen​
> 
> 
> ...


Any arrests yet?


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 23, 2022)

candycorn said:


> Any arrests yet?


Any charges against Trump yet?


----------



## Hellbilly (Sep 23, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Any charges against Trump yet?


Patience, grasshopper.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 23, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> Patience, grasshopper.


Same with fraud being proven. It is going to happen.


----------



## Winco (Sep 23, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Any charges against Trump yet?


Are you even aware of current events?


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 23, 2022)

Winco said:


> Are you even aware of current events?


More aware than you, but then again, so is my cat.


----------



## Winco (Sep 23, 2022)

Kerik
D'Snooza
Bannon

3 Felons that are supporting your story.

Do I have to wait another 3-4 weeks?


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 23, 2022)

Winco said:


> Kerik
> D'Snooza
> Bannon
> 
> ...


And you supporting an incestuous criminal. Biden.


----------



## Faun (Sep 23, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Any charges against Trump yet?



No criminal charges yet; but his organization is being sued into oblivion...









						N.Y. Attorney General Accuses Trump of ‘Staggering’ Fraud in Lawsuit
					

The New York attorney general, Letitia James, is seeking to bar the Trump family from ever operating in the state again.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 23, 2022)

Faun said:


> No criminal charges yet; but his organization is being sued into oblivion...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a joke. You are so stupid.


----------



## Faun (Sep 23, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That is a joke. You are so stupid.



LOLOL 

Yeah, it's hysterical.  I'm sure the Trump's are just laughing their asses off over it.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 23, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, it's hysterical.  I'm sure the Trump's are just laughing their asses off over it.


Sad what this country has come to. Assholes like you are why we can't last much longer. Carry on troll.


----------



## Faun (Sep 23, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Sad what this country has come to. Assholes like you are why we can't last much longer. Carry on troll.



Poor baby.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 23, 2022)

Could a corrupt justice system produce justice?

I think we all know.


----------



## Hellbilly (Sep 23, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Sad what this country has come to. Assholes like you are why we can't last much longer. Carry on troll.


Your ancestors should have never come here.


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 23, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> Your ancestors should have never come here.


So you would still be shitting in the woods with the bears? Careful what you wish for.


----------



## Hellbilly (Sep 24, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> So you would still be shitting in the woods with the bears? Careful what you wish for.


No taxes. No inflation. A clean environment. No white people.  No pollution.  Everything we needed the land provided. I’ll take it.


----------



## Winco (Sep 24, 2022)

3-4 Weeks........ LOOLLOLLLLOOLLOOLOL

3 Felons.
D'Souza
Kerik
Bannon


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 24, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> No taxes. No inflation. A clean environment. No white people.  No pollution.  Everything we needed the land provided. I’ll take it.


You go snipe hunting too?


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 24, 2022)

Winco said:


> 3-4 Weeks........ LOOLLOLLLLOOLLOOLOL
> 
> 3 Felons.
> D'Souza
> ...


1 massive organized fraud.


----------



## Hellbilly (Sep 24, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You go snipe hunting too?


Are you writing a book?


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 24, 2022)

Hellbilly said:


> Are you writing a book?


NOYB


----------



## Hellbilly (Sep 24, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> NOYB


Are you a Russian spy?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 24, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> There was all kinds of fraud and millions upon millions believe it here and all over the world. You will never change that fact.
> 
> Will you?


Yet you have no evidence of massive or wide spread fraud.

Hundreds believe it. Limited to your cult


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Lastamender (Sep 24, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Yet you have no evidence of massive or wide spread fraud.
> 
> Hundreds believe it. Limited to your cult


----------



## Lastamender (Sep 24, 2022)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


>


Second time you have done that. Why? Are you a moderator or a troll?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 24, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Second time you have done that. Why? Are you a moderator or a troll?


The thousandth time you have lied with no evidence.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 2, 2022)

ANY ARRESTS YET?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I am sure the attacks on the source will be the most important thing to some, not what was said.
> Bernie Kerik: Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive – Will Vindicate Everything We’ve Been Saying – Election Was Stolen​
> 
> 
> ...


Well over a year and still no evidence of massive fraud or theft.

Much less an explosion


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 9, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Well over a year and still no evidence of massive fraud or theft.
> 
> Much less an explosion


Keep lying, stupid.


----------



## dblack (Oct 9, 2022)

Hey! How's the exploding going?


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 9, 2022)

dblack said:


> Hey! How's the exploding going?


The damage will be seen in November.


----------



## dblack (Oct 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The damage will be seen in November.


That's three to four weeks!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Oct 9, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Well over a year and still no evidence of massive fraud or theft.
> 
> Much less an explosion


Nearly two years and still no evidence of massive fraud or theft.

No ‘explosion’ at all.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Keep lying, stupid.


GIve it up mortherfucker I am stating truth 

You are the fucking liar and not one shred of evidence has been shown, that is fact you little bitch


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 10, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> GIve it up mortherfucker I am stating truth
> 
> You are the fucking liar and not one shred of evidence has been shown, that is fact you little bitch


You give it up, you moron.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> I see. Where was Biden's parade?


Last time Biden held a rally in Arizona, only media showed up..... and when the media shows up at Trump rallies they never pan around to show how big the crowd is.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 10, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> GIve it up mortherfucker I am stating truth
> 
> You are the fucking liar and not one shred of evidence has been shown, that is fact you little bitch


I thought I was your bitch Soupy Sales. You're making me jealous now.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You give it up, you moron.


Ive beaten you boy and everyone knows it


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 10, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> 1 massive organized fraud.


Liar

There is no evidence of massive organized fraud or theft

THAT IS FACT suck on it boy


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 10, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Ive beaten you boy and everyone knows it


Your everyone is irrelevant to me.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 10, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Liar
> 
> There is no evidence of massive organized fraud or theft
> 
> THAT IS FACT suck on it boy


There is evidence and authorities are trying to cover it up, not investigate it. It should change after the Midterms. I know it will in AZ.


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> There is evidence and authorities are trying to cover it up, not investigate it. It should change after the Midterms. I know it will in AZ.



LOL

You've been saying shit like that for nearly 2 years now and not one has come through for you. And when it fails you again, instead of facing reality and admitting you're wrong again, you simply role AZ and everything else up into your bizarre conspiracy.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You've been saying shit like that for nearly 2 years now and not one has come through for you. And when it fails you again, instead of facing reality and admitting you're wrong again, you simply role AZ and everything else up into your bizarre conspiracy.



That is his goal...to get the attention online that he cannot garner in real life.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> There is evidence and authorities are trying to cover it up, not investigate it. It should change after the Midterms. I know it will in AZ.


No there is not and no they are not.

You have been preaching the same lie for years now and you hjjave never demonstrated this evidence


----------



## Winco (Oct 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Bernie Kerik: Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive – Will Vindicate Everything We’ve Been Saying – Election Was Stolen


Felon ^^^^^^^ and D'Souza is a felon too.
Great sources.
LOOLLOLLOOLLOLLOOLL


Lastamender said:


> Get ready to move thread back *when fraud is proven.* An apology would be nice too.


3-4 weeks, you promised.
What Happened?
When will YOU and trump apologize for the "Big Lie"?


Lastamender said:


> Duly elected my ass. That lie has failed and no one is giving up *until fraud is proven.*


81 Million Votes > 74 Million Votes


----------



## Winco (Oct 11, 2022)

JackOfNoTrades said:


> When you've moved the goalposts again in a month, what will you say then? I bet I know.


He keeps moving those goalposts.
We expect an apology from you NOW.
Not 3-4 Weeks, I want you to apologize NOW.


Lastamender said:


> Is there a statute of limitations I do not know about? As much time as it takes, will be taken. Next.


LOOLLOLLOLLL, last resort argument.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 11, 2022)

Hey, Leastminder.....where's this explosion you promised us?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 11, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Last time Biden held a rally in Arizona, only media showed up..... and when the media shows up at Trump rallies they never pan around to show how big the crowd is.


Biden is boring. Trump is a drama Queen clown. Much more entertaining. What’s your point?


----------



## Winco (Oct 11, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Last time Biden held a rally in Arizona, only media showed up..... and when the media shows up at Trump rallies they never pan around to show how big the crowd is.


trumps 'rallies' are a KKKult Membership Meeting.
Nothing more.

He never speaks policy, he just attacks others and pats himself on the back, then asks for MORE MONEY from the KKKult Members.
And the SHEEP continue to follow.  SAD really.

Biden doesn't have a Cult.
No need for 'rallies'


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 11, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No there is not and no they are not.
> 
> You have been preaching the same lie for years now and you hjjave never demonstrated this evidence


And you repeat the same lie. Your lie has failed. That is the difference besides the fact I am not lying. Over half of likely voters believe what I say.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 11, 2022)

Winco said:


> Felon ^^^^^^^ and D'Souza is a felon too.
> Great sources.
> LOOLLOLLOOLLOLLOOLL
> 
> ...


81 million votes?


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 11, 2022)

Winco said:


> He keeps moving those goalposts.
> We expect an apology from you NOW.
> Not 3-4 Weeks, I want you to apologize NOW.
> 
> LOOLLOLLOLLL, last resort argument.


An apology to scum like you? You can't be serious.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> And you repeat the same lie. Your lie has failed. That is the difference besides the fact I am not lying. Over half of likely voters believe what I say.


Yes you are lying

I repeate the same facts and truth you always lie.

Half of all voters do not agree with you boy. You made up that bullshit.

The fact is no evidence proves massive fraud or theft.

That is fact all over your face and everyone knows it

You hate the fact that everyone disagrees andnows you are a lying treasonous sack of shit

All this time and your faggot ass has never posted evidence


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 11, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Yes you are lying
> 
> I repeate the same facts and truth you always lie.
> 
> ...


Triggered? You useless bastard.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> An apology to scum like you? You can't be serious.


Very serious.

You lie with every post and never produce evidence

Your every claim has  been disproven and shown to be false.

Apologize to your betters BOY


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Triggered? You useless bastard.


No you are 

I triggered you with facts you little fag.

Truth remains you are a liar with NO evidence


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Triggered? You useless bastard.


When is this explosion going to happen?


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 11, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Very serious.
> 
> You lie with every post and never produce evidence
> 
> ...


GFY


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 11, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> When is this explosion going to happen?


After the Midterms in AZ. Lake and Finchem will prove there was fraud.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> GFY


What a baby.

Why don't you grow up and act like an adult?

Just admit when you are wrong


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 11, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> What a baby.
> 
> Why don't you grow up and act like an adult?
> 
> Just admit when you are wrong


Look who is talking, baby Adolf himself.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> After the Midterms in AZ. Lake and Finchem will prove there was fraud.


Thats not what you said in the OP where is that explosion you predicted.

After the midterms lake and Finchem will prove NOTHING and you will look even more like the massive fool you are


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Look who is talking, baby Adolf himself.


Wrong boy I am right and stating facts.

You have been proven wrong every time and can only throw insults and lies

You get less respect on line than you do on teh streets where you are a weak little victim

Act like a man boy


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 11, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Wrong boy I am right and stating facts.
> 
> You have been proven wrong every time and can only throw insults and lies
> 
> ...


You are stating what media and corrupt politicians say is fact. That does not make it fact unless you are gullible and stupid. You qualify for both.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 11, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Biden is boring. Trump is a drama Queen clown. Much more entertaining. What’s your point?


It's hilarious watching the mainstream media not cover the biggest positive  story of the summer ......_no other presidential candidate_ ever filled up stadiums ....at least not two years before the election.

It must be because it's 2 years after the stolen election.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You are stating what media and corrupt politicians say is fact. That does not make it fact unless you are gullible and stupid. You qualify for both.


No Iam stating what is proven by evidence regardless of who says it.

You do not have special knowledge or informaton and you do not have evidence to suppoprt your claims


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 11, 2022)

the other mike said:


> It's hilarious watching the mainstream media not cover the biggest positive  story of the summer ......_no other presidential candidate_ ever filled up stadiums ....at least not two years before the election.


Justin Beiber and Carrot Top fill up stadiums. It’s not a popularity contest


----------



## the other mike (Oct 11, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Justin Beiber and Carrot Top fill up stadiums. It’s not a popularity contest


Trump is popular because he's telling the truth when the American people see that it's obvious that Biden cannot tell the truth .....everything he says is either a lie or misleading or hiding something and just smiles and stumbles away


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 11, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> No Iam stating what is proven by evidence regardless of who says it.
> 
> You do not have special knowledge or informaton and you do not have evidence to suppoprt your claims


You never proved anything. You assholes say you do not have to prove anything. And you haven't. Get Dominion to release their source codes that would prove it one way or the other.


----------



## westwall (Oct 11, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Justin Beiber and Carrot Top fill up stadiums. It’s not a popularity contest





Carrot top has never filled a stadium on his own.  

But that doesn't matter, xiden couldn't fill a high school gym.

A puppet show can do that.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 11, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Justin Beiber and Carrot Top fill up stadiums. It’s not a popularity contest


It was not a free and fair election either.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 11, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Trump is popular because he's telling the truth


Hahahahahahaha. I have not seen a bigger liar and dishonest person in my lifetime


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 11, 2022)

the other mike said:


> everything he says is either a lie or misleading or hiding something and just smiles and stumbles away


Everything huh? Can you name a recent lie?


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 11, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Hahahahahahaha. I have not seen a bigger liar and dishonest person in my lifetime


You don't own a television?


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 11, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Everything huh? Can you name a recent lie?


Let's start with there was no fraud.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 11, 2022)

westwall said:


> Carrot top has never filled a stadium on his own.
> 
> But that doesn't matter, xiden couldn't fill a high school gym.
> 
> A puppet show can do that.


Biden is boring. He isn’t in the entertainment industry. What’s you’re point?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It was not a free and fair election either.


Of course it was. You’re still lying about the stolen election i see. I guess I get it, you’re in way too deep to go back now


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You don't own a television?


I own several


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Let's start with there was no fraud.


Quote me saying that. I never did. You’re lying again


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> It was not a free and fair election either.


yes it was


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Oct 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You never proved anything. You assholes say you do not have to prove anything. And you haven't. Get Dominion to release their source codes that would prove it one way or the other.


That is correct,.

YOU have to prove you claim and you never have


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 11, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Quote me saying that. I never did. You’re lying again


You deny there was enough fraud to affect the results, right? Same thing fly boy.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 11, 2022)

Soupnazi630 said:


> That is correct,.
> 
> YOU have to prove you claim and you never have











						Kari Lake Strikes Terror in the Hearts of Katie Hobbs and RINOs
					

As RedState reported Saturday, a melodramatic scene unfolded at a town hall event in Arizona. Republican Kari Lake showed up in the audience.




					www.independentsentinel.com


----------



## bodecea (Oct 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You deny there was enough fraud to affect the results, right? Same thing fly boy.


Still lying, Lostminder?


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 11, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Still lying, Lostminder?


Still trolling?


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> You deny there was enough fraud to affect the results, right? Same thing fly boy.


That’s not the same thing, you’re lying again. You have not shown evidence that there was significant enough fraud to affect the election results. And I never said that there was no fraud like you claimed


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 11, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> That’s not the same thing, you’re lying again. You have not shown evidence that there was significant enough fraud to affect the election results. And I never said that there was no fraud like you claimed


Yes I have. You deny it. We have done this before, you stupid pain in the ass.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Yes I have. You deny it. We have done this before, you stupid pain in the ass.


Your “evidence” is all based on assumptions not facts. So yes I deny itS This is why nothing you claim has held up in court. Youre a sucker for conspiracy theories and you’ve been caught lying.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 11, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Your “evidence” is all based on assumptions not facts. So yes I deny itS This is why nothing you claim has held up in court. Youre a sucker for conspiracy theories and you’ve been caught lying.


Isn't everything on Trump  based on assumptions? You have no problem with those assumptions. Why?


----------



## westwall (Oct 11, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Biden is boring. He isn’t in the entertainment industry. What’s you’re point?







Stolen elections don't need to have people show up.

Case in point.

The ONLY inauguration in the history of the USA where the common people were NOT allowed to attend.  Two or three thousand of the political class were the ONLY ones allowed to attend and they were "protected" by 35,000 National Guardsmen.  Abe lincoln had tens of thousands at his inauguration DURING the Civil War.

Not xiden.  Ohhhh, no.  In other words the ONLY place you see this sort of shit is in third world dictatorships.

THIS is the proof.







Look at all the pretty flags, and NO people.  The surest sign of a dictatorship there is.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 11, 2022)

westwall said:


> Stolen elections don't need to have people show up.
> 
> Case in point.
> 
> ...


Don't forget the fence around the Capitol.


----------



## westwall (Oct 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Don't forget the fence around the Capitol.





That is part and parcel of a fascist government.  The next thing to occur will be a special Praetorian guard who's sole job is to protect the fascists from the people.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 11, 2022)

westwall said:


> That is part and parcel of a fascist government.  The next thing to occur will be a special Praetorian guard who's sole job is to protect the fascists from the people.


The FBI is already doing that.


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2022)

westwall said:


> Stolen elections don't need to have people show up.
> 
> Case in point.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's proof that the nutty right violently attacked the Capitol just 2 weeks prior over their self-induced, manufactured outrage over Biden getting elected.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> Yeah, that's proof that the nutty right violently attacked the Capitol just 2 weeks prior over their self-induced, manufactured outrage over Biden getting elected.


Those ballot drops were not manufactured unless you count the people forging signatures on ballots taken from the voter rolls. The people that came forward did on their own volition. That was not manufactured. Republican poll watchers being ejected was not manufactured.

The violence on J6 was manufactured by the FBI.


----------



## westwall (Oct 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> The FBI is already doing that.





No, they are acting as the SICHERHEISTDIENST right now.


----------



## westwall (Oct 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> Yeah, that's proof that the nutty right violently attacked the Capitol just 2 weeks prior over their self-induced, manufactured outrage over Biden getting elected.






The Confederacy was planning a divisional size raid against DC.  

DURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Those ballot drops were not manufactured unless you count the people forging signatures on ballots taken from the voter rolls. The people that came forward did on their own volition. That was not manufactured. Republican poll watchers being ejected was not manufactured.
> 
> The violence on J6 was manufactured by the FBI.



LOL

You're out of your fucking mind, FruitLoops. Completely and utterly.

None of that is real except Republican poll watchers being elected. But even then, it was one location and it wasn't all Republican poll watchers being ejected; just the ones who were being disruptive and tried to shut down the counting of ballots.


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2022)

westwall said:


> The Confederacy was planning a divisional size raid against DC.
> 
> DURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## westwall (Oct 11, 2022)

Faun said:


>






Yeah, we all know you are a demofascist loon.  The facts are simple, dictatorships hide from their people.  FREE societies don't.

Dumbass.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Don't forget the fence around the Capitol.


Don't forget the fascist MAGAt thugs who attacked the Capitol.


----------



## Winco (Oct 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> 81 million votes?


Counted, Confirmed, and Certified.


----------



## westwall (Oct 11, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Don't forget the fascist MAGAt thugs who attacked the Capitol.






Most of those were antifa infiltrators.  That is KNOWN.  Only brain dead fascists, like you, ignore those facts.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 11, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Everything huh? Can you name a recent lie?


As a general rule it's become obvious that everything he says is a lie so I don't bother anymore.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 11, 2022)

westwall said:


> Most of those were antifa infiltrators.  That is KNOWN.  Only brain dead fascists, like you, ignore those facts.


"We need to go IN to the Capitol "
Ray Epps ,  FBI instigator


----------



## the other mike (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2022)

westwall said:


> Yeah, we all know you are a demofascist loon.  The facts are simple, dictatorships hide from their people.  FREE societies don't.
> 
> Dumbass.



Imbecile, the inauguration at the Capitol wouldn't have been locked down like that had the loony right not violently attacked the Capitol two weeks earlier over their own manufactured bullshit about a stolen election.

They were the fascists trying to prevent a duly elected president from being officially declared the winner of the election they lost.

This won't get through your impenetrable armor of ignorance; but here it is anyway... there is nothing more anti-American than attacking the seat of our government to prevent the winner of a free & fair election from being certified as such.

Nothing.


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2022)

Winco said:


> Counted, Confirmed, and Certified.



Sometimes, recounted. Other times, audited.

But every time, showing Biden won and won legitimately.


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2022)

westwall said:


> Most of those were antifa infiltrators.  That is KNOWN.  Only brain dead fascists, like you, ignore those facts.



Liar. Not one single person there has been connected to Antifa.


----------



## westwall (Oct 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> Liar. Not one single person there has been connected to Antifa.


​

Rose City antifa disagrees with you.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 11, 2022)

bodecea said:


> Don't forget the fascist MAGAt thugs who attacked the Capitol.


You have them confused with the FBI.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 11, 2022)

Winco said:


> Counted, Confirmed, and Certified.


Showing exactly how corrupt our government is. Thanks.


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2022)

westwall said:


> ​
> 
> Rose City antifa disagrees with you.



LOL

I have no doubt you believe that.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> I have no doubt you believe that.


Anti-Fa is not real?


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Anti-Fa is not real?



Didn't say that, FruitLoops. 

Get your reading checked.


----------



## westwall (Oct 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> I have no doubt you believe that.





Rose City antifa are quite proud of their work for the demofascists.


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2022)

westwall said:


> Rose City antifa are quite proud of their work for the demofascists.



Which has what to do with Sedition Day?


----------



## westwall (Oct 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> Which has what to do with Sedition Day?






They were the ones who were predominantly engaging in the violence.

Dumbass.


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2022)

westwall said:


> They were the ones who were predominantly engaging in the violence.
> 
> Dumbass.



Post proof...


----------



## westwall (Oct 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> Post proof...






Go to their website.  I won't.


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2022)

westwall said:


> Go to their website.  I won't.



Translation: you're full of shit.

The only thing their website says about it is the Proud Boys were involved.


----------



## westwall (Oct 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> Translation: you're full of shit.
> 
> The only thing their website says about it is the Proud Boys were involved.





Translation I don't visit terrorist websites.


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2022)

westwall said:


> Translation I don't visit terrorist websites.



I don't care what you don't do. You made a claim you can't support.

Translation: you lied.

And I went to their website, since you're too big of a pussy to, and the only mention of Sedition Day is...

_The Proud Boys deserve all the credit they get as partial instigators of the insurrection at the Capitol but their tactics are hardly new._​


----------



## the other mike (Oct 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Showing exactly how corrupt our government is. Thanks.


Mafia was in this too.


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Mafia was in this too.



So was Kermit the Frog, Yoda & the Tooth Fairy.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> So was Kermit the Frog, Yoda & the Tooth Fairy.


2 thugs were paid a million to deliver 30,000 ballots (all for Biden ) in Philly..... the evidence is sitting at the Supreme Court.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 11, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Isn't everything on Trump  based on assumptions? You have no problem with those assumptions. Why?


Which claim have I made about trump that’s based on assumptions. To save time be ready to back that up with a quote as you mischaracterize my statements all the time.


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 11, 2022)

westwall said:


> Stolen elections don't need to have people show up.
> 
> Case in point.
> 
> ...


We were in a pandemic dumbass


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 11, 2022)

the other mike said:


> As a general rule it's become obvious that everything he says is a lie so I don't bother anymore.


Then an example should be super easy


----------



## Winco (Oct 11, 2022)

westwall said:


> Most of those were antifa infiltrators. That is KNOWN.



This is the most idiotic STATEMENT yet.
It was the KKKult.  
Quit lying and trying to blame others.
Next you're going to say "Prove it wasn't Antifa."
That's your go-to BullShit.


the other mike said:


> Ray Epps , FBI instigator


Epps....your scapegoat.
it wasn't trump supporters, it was.......
1) Antifa
2) FBI infiltrators 
3) Violent Leftists dressed up as trump supporters.

You kkkult members have lost it.
Seek Help.


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2022)

the other mike said:


> 2 thugs were paid a million to deliver 30,000 ballots (all for Biden ) in Philly..... the evidence is sitting at the Supreme Court.



By "the evidence is sitting at the Supreme Court," you mean your brain is floating out in space.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 11, 2022)

Slade3200 said:


> Then an example should be super easy


" there are no troops on the ground in Ukraine. "


----------



## the other mike (Oct 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> By "the evidence is sitting at the Supreme Court," you mean your brain is floating out in space.


I can prove that I didn't just make it up if that's what you mean


----------



## Winco (Oct 11, 2022)

the other mike said:


> I can prove that I didn't just make it up if that's what you mean


Ok, Prove it.


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2022)

the other mike said:


> I can prove that I didn't just make it up if that's what you mean



Then do so. Don't tell me you expected anyone here to just take your word for it?


----------



## the other mike (Oct 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> Then do so. Don't tell me you expected anyone here to just take your word for it?


Jump to 54:00
$3 million they paid a guy


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 11, 2022)

the other mike said:


> " there are no troops on the ground in Ukraine. "


Thanks. Can you link to his entire statement?


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Jump to 54:00
> $3 million they paid a guy



LOLOLOLOLOL 

I asked for proof, ya freak. Not, Skinny Nicki told Rudy Giuliani, who told some neighbor, who told Gianni Russo, who told Vlad *a year ago* that some guy said the Supreme Court has proof they're sitting on that will make Trump president again.

You're out of your fucking mind. That's one of the nuttiest things I've ever heard about election fraud. And I've heard some pretty wacked shit.


----------



## the other mike (Oct 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> I asked for proof, ya freak. Not, Skinny Nicki told Rudy Giuliani, who told some neighbor, who told Gianni Russo, who told Vlad *a year ago* that some guy said the Supreme Court has proof they're sitting on that will make Trump president again.
> 
> You're out of your fucking mind. That's one of the nuttiest things I've ever heard about election fraud. And I've heard some pretty wacked shit.


I told you that I would prove that I did not make it up which is what you accused me of


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> I asked for proof, ya freak. Not, Skinny Nicki told Rudy Giuliani, who told some neighbor, who told Gianni Russo, who told Vlad *a year ago* that some guy said the Supreme Court has proof they're sitting on that will make Trump president again.
> 
> You're out of your fucking mind. That's one of the nuttiest things I've ever heard about election fraud. And I've heard some pretty wacked shit.


Congrats. Best post of the day!


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 11, 2022)

the other mike said:


> Mafia was in this too.


No doubt about it.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 11, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> I asked for proof, ya freak. Not, Skinny Nicki told Rudy Giuliani, who told some neighbor, who told Gianni Russo, who told Vlad *a year ago* that some guy said the Supreme Court has proof they're sitting on that will make Trump president again.
> 
> You're out of your fucking mind. That's one of the nuttiest things I've ever heard about election fraud. And I've heard some pretty wacked shit.


They did. The lawsuit from TX. would have given the election to Trump. 3 Justices wanted to hear it.


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2022)

the other mike said:


> I told you that I would prove that I did not make it up which is what you accused me of



It's fake news, ya freak. Russo didn't even get the name right.  It's Skinny Joey, not Skinny Nicki. And Skinny Joey was not in Philly collecting $3 to fill out 30K ballots, he was in Florida on a supervised release after getting convicted on a racketeering charge.

The local news site behind fake Biden ‘mafia plot’


----------



## the other mike (Oct 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> It's fake news, ya freak. Russo didn't even get the name right.  It's Skinny Joey, not Skinny Nicki. And Skinny Joey was not in Philly collecting $3 to fill out 30K ballots, he was in Florida on a supervised release after getting convicted on a racketeering charge.
> 
> The local news site behind fake Biden ‘mafia plot’


At least I'm in the clear on making up the story.
I value my reputation of being 100% accurate.


----------



## Faun (Oct 12, 2022)

the other mike said:


> At least I'm in the clear on making up the story.
> I value my reputation of being 100% accurate.



Sadly, you're not in the clear by spreading such blatantly fake news. Have you no shame at all?


----------



## Faun (Oct 12, 2022)

westwall said:


> Translation I don't visit terrorist websites.



Talk about self-ownage. Seems you tacitly admit you made up that Antifa was involved in Sedition Day. You say you won't go to their website -- *then moron, how do you know what it says??*


----------



## Slade3200 (Oct 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> Talk about self-ownage. Seems you tacitly admit you made up that Antifa was involved in Sedition Day. You say you won't go to their website -- *then moron, how do you know what it says??*


Hannity told him and then it was backed up by Tucker… double sourced!


----------



## the other mike (Oct 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> Sadly, you're not in the clear by spreading such blatantly fake news. Have you no shame at all?


You have disproven me ?


----------



## Faun (Oct 12, 2022)

the other mike said:


> You have disproven me ?



I have proven the story you conveyed was fake news.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 12, 2022)

westwall said:


> Most of those were antifa infiltrators.  That is KNOWN.  Only brain dead fascists, like you, ignore those facts.


How senile are you?   Serious question.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 12, 2022)

westwall said:


> ​
> 
> Rose City antifa disagrees with you.


Sure, Gramps.


----------



## bodecea (Oct 12, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> I have no doubt you believe that.


Dementia can be very sad....can't it?


----------



## Faun (Oct 12, 2022)

bodecea said:


> How senile are you?   Serious question.



Off the charts. Serious answer.


----------



## Winco (Oct 22, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> Bernie Kerik: Next 3-4 Weeks Will Be Explosive


Felon^^^^^^ so is D'Souza.  
Fine group of Prison Mates.



Lastamender said:


> Duly elected my ass. That lie has failed and *no one is giving up until fraud is proven.* Although that fraud would be obvious to any intelligent 3 year old.


*no one is giving up until fraud is proven.


Still Waiting.*


----------



## Faun (Nov 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> After the Midterms in AZ. Lake and Finchem will prove there was fraud.



Great, she can work on that from the comfort of her own home while Katie Hobbs moves into the governor's mansion!


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> After the Midterms in AZ. Lake and Finchem will prove there was fraud.


lol

Apparently not.


----------



## Slade3200 (Nov 14, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> After the Midterms in AZ. Lake and Finchem will prove there was fraud.


Come on… tell us how Hobbs cheated… I know you have some retarded conspiracy you're cooking up


----------



## Hellbilly (Dec 5, 2022)

Lastamender


----------

